# 

## Eunika

Czy może ktoś mi podpowiedzieć czy w naszej strefie klimatycznej opłaca się montować kolektor słoneczny, który będzie służył do podgrzewania wody od maja do końca września. Jedni mówią że rewelacja, bo ciepłą wodę mam prawie za darmo przez połowę roku, a inni, że w Polsce jest za mało słonecznych dni i się nie opłaca. Może na forum jest jakiś specjalista, który będzie mógł mi doradzić. Nasza rodzina to ja.mąż i 3 chłopaków w wieku szkolnym. Kolektor który chcieliśmy kupić ma 2 płyty ,a zasobnik wody- 150 L

----------


## SNCF

> ..........który będzie służył do podgrzewania wody od maja do końca września. .......... Kolektor który chcieliśmy kupić ma 2 płyty ,a zasobnik wody- 150 L


a nie lepiej taki ktory bedzie działał cały rok?
próżniowe zbierają światło rozproszone
w styczniu z 10'C zrobia Ci 30'C i a reszte dogrzeje inne zrodlo
to zawsze lepiej niz  grzac od 10

150l ale x2-3

----------


## tuzin

Witam.

Tutaj opinie sa podzielone. Jedni twierdzą, że jak najbardziej sie opłaca inni zas zaprzeczają. To samo dotyczy także pomp ciepła...................Wszystko uzależnione jest od tego jak duże pieniadze chcemy przeznaczyć na sama instalacje solarną. Jeżeli zapoznamy sie z ofertą renomowanych producentów takich jak Vaillant czy Viessman to sama cen może przywrócic nas o zawrót głowy. Są na rynku Polskim krajowi producenci, których wyroby są dobrej jakości za dużo, dużo niższa cene. Np jest firma Provsolar, www.provsolar.com której właścicielem jest mój kolega z branży. Powoli sam przymierzam sie do budowy i napewno moja instalcja bedzie rozbudowana  poprzez solary. Tak wiec wg mnie opłaca sie.

Ps. Nie licze jednak, ze inwestując w solary po kilku latch zwórci mi sie koszt instalacji solarnej. Wiem jednk, że z tego tytułu bede miał oszczedności z tytułu wody użytkowej.


Pozdrawim

----------


## kbab

Witam
Od 3 lat korzystam z paneli solarnych, Od marca do października wodę ogrzewa wyłącznie słońce. Mój układ to 4 panele i dwa zbiorniki 120 i 300l (120 musiałem zakupić bo był w komplecie). W dni upalne temp wody przekracza 70 st.C.  Nawet w słoneczne dni grudnia i stycznia temperatura w układzie wzrasta o 10 st. Nie wiem kiedy i czy się inwestycja zwróci (5200zł), ale koszty zapotrzebowania na energię w moim domu są niewielkie. Jeśli byłbym na Waszym miejscu to zainstalowałbym większy zbiornik z dwoma wężownicami (większy akumuluje CWU na dni deszczowe). Swój dom ogrzewam kominkiem z pw, gazem i oczywiście słońcem (ogrzewanie podłogowe).
Pozdrawiam Leon z Wrocławia

----------


## adam_mk

Jakie kryteria opłacalności przyjąć?
Akumulacja kosztu w 10 lat?
Wychodzi na zero.
Akumulacja w 10 lat z dopłatą z gminy?
Wychodzi na plus.
Robisz samodzielnie? (jak ja)
Wielki plus.
Zlecasz bez dopłat sporą powierzchnie renomowanego dostawcy?
Zdecydowanie na minus w 10 lat.
No i bufor musi byc dość spory, bo inaczej to logika tego rozwiazania klęka.
Wiadro wody zagrzejesz każdym solarem, ale co potem, jak już go zagotujesz?
Adam M.

----------


## jajmar

> Nie licze jednak, ze inwestując w solary po kilku latch zwórci mi sie koszt instalacji solarnej. Wiem jednk, że z tego tytułu bede miał oszczedności z tytułu wody użytkowej.


To po co to robic jak ma sie nie zwrócić ?
 Jak mam wydać kilka-kilkanaście tysiecy na instalacje "w jeden dzień" to wole je wydać co miesiac przez lata po ~50zł. :smile:

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Tak ale latem napełniasz sobie basen ciepłą wodą i masz gdzieś jej podgrzanie   :big grin:

----------


## kaczorek.

mam znajomego  :smile:  jest handlowcem sprzedaje solary   :cool:  itp. 
przy budowie systemu zlecając to firmie system solarny nie opłaca się  :sad:  
tymbardziej że raz w roku nalezy wykonać przegląd instalacji solarnej co podnosi jej koszty czynnik grzewczy też nalezy co pewien czas wymienic  

-każdy moze sobie to prosto obliczyć w jakim okresie czasu instalacja zacznie na siebie zarabiać ale nie jest to szybki zwrot poniesionych kosztów. 

ale jezeli ktos ma trzymac kase w skarpetce...

----------


## Heath

Czytałem na jakieś ulotce (gdzie wszystko powinno być na plus solarów) że zaoszczedzona kwota to 60 - 80 zł rocznie. Czyli dla najprostszej instalacji czas zwrotu wychodziłby ok. 100 lat (nie licząc dodatkowych inwestycji czy przeglądów) - chyba że uzyskasz dopłatę.  
W Muratorze kiedyś napisali że takie ekologiczno - ekonomiczne rozwiązania są tylko dla bogatych i wygląda ze to prawda.

----------


## Grzesiek13

> W Muratorze kiedyś napisali że takie ekologiczno - ekonomiczne rozwiązania są tylko dla bogatych i wygląda ze to prawda.


A nie napisali też, że "murator" jest drogi i, że jest tylko dla bogatych  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Zauważ, że dzisiejsze rozwiązania techniczne z reguły są ekologiczne i oszczędniejsze i nie zawsze droższe.

----------


## jajmar

> zaoszczedzona kwota to 60 - 80 zł rocznie. Czyli dla najprostszej instalacji czas zwrotu to ok. 10 lat


Z tego wnisoek ze najprostsza instalacja solarna to wydatek 800zł, nie za mało?

----------


## kaczorek.

> Zauważ, że dzisiejsze rozwiązania techniczne z reguły są ekologiczne i oszczędniejsze i nie zawsze droższe.


nie rozumiem ... a od czego droższe

----------


## paweu

U mnie rachunki za gaz poza sezonem grzewczym wynosiły niecałe 100zł za dwa miesiące. Zakładając, że połowa z tego jest na podgrzewanie C.W.U. a druga połowa to gaz do kuchenki i opłaty stałe, wychodzi, że gaz do C.W.U to ok. 25 zł/miesiąc. Ciepła woda z kolektorów też nie jest za darmo, konieczne są pompy, przeglądy... Możliwe, że z tych 25 zł mogę zaoszczędzić 15 zł miesięcznie, czyli rocznie 180 zł. o ile moje obliczenia i założenia są słuszne to póki co zdecydowałem, że przy dodatkowym koszcie całej instalacji, razem z droższym kotłem i zbiornikiem, nie będę robić kolektorów

----------


## ektomek

> Napisał Heath
> 
> W Muratorze kiedyś napisali że takie ekologiczno - ekonomiczne rozwiązania są tylko dla bogatych i wygląda ze to prawda.
> 
> 
> A nie napisali też, że "murator" jest drogi i, że jest tylko dla bogatych   
> 
> Zauważ, że dzisiejsze rozwiązania techniczne z reguły są ekologiczne i oszczędniejsze i nie zawsze droższe.


Zauważyłem,że dzisiejsze rozwiązania wymagają skomplikowanej i drogiej elektroniki która lubi czasami zawodzić. Nikt się nie zastanawia nad tym ,że te cudowne urządzenia zaczną się z czasem sypać. Wierz mi ale po kilku latach trudno będzie dostać identyczną część lub podzespół. Wtedy co? Kupujemy nowe -za zaoszcządzone pieniążki. Podam Ci konkretny przykład: pompa cyrkulacyjna  ze sterowaniem elektronicznym, znanej firmy. Cena 600 zł z montażem. Wytrzymała 4 lata. I do kogo mam mieć pretensje.

----------


## Anisia3

> Napisał Heath
> 
>  zaoszczedzona kwota to 60 - 80 zł rocznie. Czyli dla najprostszej instalacji czas zwrotu to ok. 10 lat
> 
> 
> Z tego wnisoek ze najprostsza instalacja solarna to wydatek 800zł, nie za mało?


Nie chodzi o instalację tylko o zmniejszenie kosztów ogrzewania. Tzn. o 60--80 zł rocznie mniej płacisz za gaz, prąd czy co tam jeszcze masz.

----------


## Heath

> Napisał Heath
> 
>  zaoszczedzona kwota to 60 - 80 zł rocznie. Czyli dla najprostszej instalacji czas zwrotu to ok. 10 lat
> 
> 
> Z tego wnisoek ze najprostsza instalacja solarna to wydatek 800zł, nie za mało?


Już poprawiłem. Koszt instalacji to ok. 7 tys. zł, czyli jeżeli oszczędności wynoszą rzeczywiście tylko 80 zł rocznie (ze wzgledu na nasz klimat tylko na podgrzewaniu wody) to całkowity zwrot instalacji wychodzi prawie 100 lat   :ohmy:

----------


## Yoric

Oplacalnosc instalowania solarow zalezy glownie od dwoch czynnikow (przyjmuje sprawnosc procesu identyczna dla calej Polski)
- czym (gaz, prad, olej, wegiel) podgrzewa sie CWU 
- ile osob z tej wody korzysta - im wiecej tym lepiej - ekonomika skali

Te dwa czynniki dziela nam uzytkownikow na grupy

GRUPA OPLACALNA 
- dom zamieszkaly przez 10 i wiecej osob (bez znaczenia nosnik energii)
- dom zamieszkaly przez 6 i wiecej osob z drogim grzaniem

GRUPA NIEOPLACALNA
- dom zamieszkaly przez 3 i mniej osob (bez znaczenia nosnik energii)
- dom zamieszkaly przez 5 i mniej osob z tanim grzaniem (gaz, wegiel)

Uwazam, ze jezeli ktos sie "lapie" na ktorakolwiek z grup - ma jasna odpowiedz. Jesli jestes pomiedzy - kompinuj kompinuj  :wink: 

(Y)

----------


## slawek_wlkp

Opłacalność inwestycji pt. "Kolektory słoneczne"  zależy od tego jakie są przyjęte założenia i kto liczy ...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Można tak policzyć, że i kolektory za 20 tys. będą opłacalną inwestycją .....   
oczywiście tylko na papierze. Obecnie mieszkam w bloku - 2 osoby, za ciepłą wode płacimy ok. 50 zł/mies. (fakt często nas nie ma). Teoretycznie możnaby zaoszczędzić 600/rok. Ciepła woda z wodociągu  jest niestety droższa od innych źródeł (porównywalna z grzaniem prądem).  Jeśli oczywiście w domu jest wiecej osób, małe dzieci,  duze zużycie wody rachunek moze wyglądać zupełnie inaczej. 
Np. kupno trzech płyt (każda np. ok. 2m2) po 1200 + instalacja i inne duperele, montaż we własnym zakresie, jeśli ktoś potrafi zamknie się kwotą ok. 5 tyś.  Powinno w sprzyjających warunkach wystarczyć dla 4-6 osób. 
Aby zwróciło się przez 10 lat,  musimy zaoszczędzić rocznie 500 zł. Wydaje się to realne. Ale jeszcze raz zaznaczam przy dużym zużyciu ciepłej wody i bardzo taniej instalacji. Jeśli ktoś sam potrafi wykonac w miare estetyczne kolektory, koszt może spaść nawet poniżej 3tys. 
Drogie kolektory próżniowe nigdy się nie zwrócą.

----------


## j-j

Ja chciałem mieć kolektory ale zrezygnowałem ostatnio się ponownie zastanawiam bo mam tylko prąd i tu 20 zł więcej tu 20 więcej i tu i wyjdzie 60-80 zł więcej/m-c i żona będzie mówić po co ten prąd. A jeśli zainwestuję w nie przy budowie domu to tego nie zauważy a rachunki co miesiąć będą niższe  :smile: .
Nie wiem skąd tak małe oszczędności mi wychodzi że jeśli kupimy zestaw solarny za ok 5000 (oczywiście - koszt zasobika bo on i tak musi być) to się zwróci po ok 15 latach przy podgrzewaniu grzałką gdy nie ma słońca w taryfie nocnej (0,22 zł). Oszczędność- 26 zł/m-c przy zużyciu 280 l zasobnika 3 x w tygodniu.
Gdy porównywać do taryfy elektrycznej normalnej (0,36 zł) to o ok. połowę tego czasu czyli ok 7,5 roku.
Trwałość takiej instalacji może być ok 20 lat, więc sie może opłącać ale nie przy wyższej kwocie za zestaw. Choć:
Trzeba też doliczyć to że złońce zawsze będzie darmowe a energia elektryczna czy gazowa- nie. Będzie drożeć i wtedy możnaby stwierdzić że kto wie ale może się zwrócić dużo szybciej.

----------


## Heath

> Obecnie mieszkam w bloku - 2 osoby, za ciepłą wode płacimy ok. 50 zł/mies. (fakt często nas nie ma). Teoretycznie możnaby zaoszczędzić 600/rok.


...Przy założeniu że przez cały rok kolektory będą w stanie pokryć zapotrzebowanie na CWU i nie liczymy kosztów pracy pomp obiegowych i innych dupereli. Poza tym w cenie CWU w bloku masz rówież wodę, za którą w domu płacisz osobno.

----------


## slawek_wlkp

> Napisał slawek_wlkp
> 
>  Obecnie mieszkam w bloku - 2 osoby, za ciepłą wode płacimy ok. 50 zł/mies. (fakt często nas nie ma). Teoretycznie możnaby zaoszczędzić 600/rok.
> 
> 
> ...Przy założeniu że przez cały rok kolektory będą w stanie pokryć zapotrzebowanie na CWU i nie liczymy kosztów pracy pomp obiegowych i innych dupereli. Poza tym w cenie CWU w bloku masz rówież wodę, za którą w domu płacisz osobno.


Napisałem TEORETYCZNIE, wydawało mi się to oczywiste, więcej nie da się zaoszczędzić !!!!! (100 % oszczędniści hiii   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  )
za zimną wodę płacę osobno.

----------


## AMP

heh, ile głów tyle też punktów widzenia.

My podchodzimy do tematu tak: solary i owszem, ale jeśli masz do podrzania wodę w basenie, dla domu jednorodzinnego w naszej strafie klimatycznej to raczej przejaw bycia TRENDY (proekologicznym na pokaz)   :Wink2:  no chyba że gmina dopłaca (a znam taką co 75% kosztu dopłaca)   :cool:  - ale to nie nasza gmina   :Evil:  

My raczej nastawiamy się na pompę ciepła - ale tylko do podrzewania wody (koszt ok 12k zl) a z danych producenta (biawar) wynika że można zaoszczędzić rocznie od 1800 do 3500kwh; zważywszy że wodę ogrzewamy w pojemnościowym bojlerze na prąd - powinno się zwrócić całkiem szybko.Pompy nie trzeba serwisować, i praktycznie się nie psuje (solary i owszem)
No i najważniejsze - nie wydam gotówki, tylko sfinansuje to niskooprocentowanym kredytem z BOŚ.

----------


## Grzesiek13

> Napisał Grzesiek13
> 
> Zauważ, że dzisiejsze rozwiązania techniczne z reguły są ekologiczne i oszczędniejsze i nie zawsze droższe.
> 
> 
> nie rozumiem ... a od czego droższe


Systemy tradycyjne nie zawsze są tańsze od nowoczesnych. Dla przykładu porównaj wydajność tradycyjnego bojlera elektrycznego z eksploatacja kolektrów słonecznych, czy koszt wykonania instalacji grawitacyjnej z instalacją o małych przekrojach. Tu sa plusy i też minusy. Generalnie można  stosując tańszą automatykę wykonać skomplikowane układy w rozsądnych pieniądzach.

----------


## Senser

> Ps. Nie licze jednak, ze inwestując w solary po kilku latch zwórci mi sie koszt instalacji solarnej. Wiem jednk, że z tego tytułu bede miał oszczedności z tytułu wody użytkowej.


I to jest chyba klucz do sprawy...
Choć widzę tu sprzeczność...bo w końcu nie wiem czy ci się to zwróci czy nie??

----------


## SNCF

a jak solary znoszą gradobicie?

bo ewentualnej reklamacji nie uznają juz sie dowiedzialem.

----------


## 1950

porządnym kolektorom, nic ze zjawisk atmosferycznych nie jest groźne

----------


## pawciom

> U mnie rachunki za gaz poza sezonem grzewczym wynosiły niecałe 100zł za dwa miesiące. Zakładając, że połowa z tego jest na podgrzewanie C.W.U. a druga połowa to gaz do kuchenki i opłaty stałe, wychodzi, że gaz do C.W.U to ok. 25 zł/miesiąc. Ciepła woda z kolektorów też nie jest za darmo, konieczne są pompy, przeglądy... Możliwe, że z tych 25 zł mogę zaoszczędzić 15 zł miesięcznie, czyli rocznie 180 zł. o ile moje obliczenia i założenia są słuszne to póki co zdecydowałem, że przy dodatkowym koszcie całej instalacji, razem z droższym kotłem i zbiornikiem, nie będę robić kolektorów



Od dawna obserwuje wymiane zdan tym forum na temat czy sie oplaca czy nie i zawsze zalozenia sa takie ze instalacja kosztuje powiedzmy ok.6 tys zl i ludzie pisza ze to sie bedzie zwracac 10, 20, 30 lat bo maja rachunki za gaz 100 zl/mc i im sie nie oplaca bo miesieczne oszczedza ok 15 zl (przyklad powyzej), i zawsze w tych super dokladnych kalkulacjach nie biora jednego pod uwage a mianowicie ze *GAZ NIE POJAWI SIE ZA DARMO U NAS W DOMU.* Nie wiem jak u Was ale koszt przylacza , pozwolenia, materialy, wykonanie, jakis tam piecyk na gaz (do ogrzewania C.W.U) tez kosztuje i znajac zycie zakreci sie w cos ok 5 tyś zl jak nie lepiej. Do tego wiazemy sie z monopolista (gazownia), placimy niesamowite koszty stale, konserwacja instalacji gazowej tez kosztuje, i co najwazniejsze gaz z roku na rok idzie o w gore i to sporo, chocby ostatnio 15%. Prosze policzyc ile za np. 5-10 lat bedzie kosztowal gaz. Bedzie tak jak w u naszych zachodnich sasiadow prad w miare tani bo maja atomowki ale gaz to import i cena zwala z nog, tylko ze oni troszeczke inaczej zarabiaja, zer maja moze tyle samo ale inna waluta  :smile:  . Oczywiscie moja tutaj opinia dotyczy sytuacji gdzie głównym zrodlem ciepla jest piec inny niz gazowy. Ja w swoim domu prawdopodobnie bede mial solary, bo w zime bede grzal wode piecem na wegiel a w lato solarami. Ale jak to przy budowie wypstykalem sie z kasy a solary nie sa najwazniejsze, wiec musza poczekac na lepsze czasy. Taka jest moja opinia, dodam ze nie mam nic wspolnego z instalacjami solarnymi... Pozdrawiam i zycze najlepszego wyboru

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## 1950

pod słowem porządne, rozumiem te kolektory które przeszły badania w Raperswill w Szwajcarii, tam jednym z testów porównawczych jest próba zniszczeniowa, 
z tego co wiem, to tę próbę kolektory przechodzą,
sam osobiście jeszcze się nie spotkałem z tego typu przypadkiem, nawet w wersji, "słyszałem, że u kogoś", a uważam, że siedzę w temacie

----------


## RAPczyn

> Napisał 1950
> 
> porządnym kolektorom, nic ze zjawisk atmosferycznych nie jest groźne
> 
> 
> 
> kiedys widzialem grad wielkosci kurzego jajka
> 
> jestes pewien? w prozniowych sa delikatne te rurki mi sie wydaje
> a plaski tez nie jest raczej na cos takiego odporny


Są kolektory próżniowo-rurowe posiadające 10 lat gwarancji na gradobicie.

Zużycia prądu przez pompę to około 1/100 do 1/200 energii dostarczonej przez kolektor.

Obecnie można stosować wodę w układach solarnych, więc odpada nam wymiana 
płynu niezamarzającego oraz czasami odpada montaż naczynia wzbiorczo-przeponowego (a przynajmnie można zamontować tańsze do c.o.).

----------


## paweu

> Napisał paweu
> 
> U mnie rachunki za gaz poza sezonem grzewczym wynosiły niecałe 100zł za dwa miesiące. Zakładając, że połowa z tego jest na podgrzewanie C.W.U. a druga połowa to gaz do kuchenki i opłaty stałe, wychodzi, że gaz do C.W.U to ok. 25 zł/miesiąc. Ciepła woda z kolektorów też nie jest za darmo, konieczne są pompy, przeglądy... Możliwe, że z tych 25 zł mogę zaoszczędzić 15 zł miesięcznie, czyli rocznie 180 zł. o ile moje obliczenia i założenia są słuszne to póki co zdecydowałem, że przy dodatkowym koszcie całej instalacji, razem z droższym kotłem i zbiornikiem, nie będę robić kolektorów
> 
> 
> 
> Od dawna obserwuje wymiane zdan tym forum na temat czy sie oplaca czy nie i zawsze zalozenia sa takie ze instalacja kosztuje powiedzmy ok.6 tys zl i ludzie pisza ze to sie bedzie zwracac 10, 20, 30 lat bo maja rachunki za gaz 100 zl/mc i im sie nie oplaca bo miesieczne oszczedza ok 15 zl (przyklad powyzej), i zawsze w tych super dokladnych kalkulacjach nie biora jednego pod uwage a mianowicie ze *GAZ NIE POJAWI SIE ZA DARMO U NAS W DOMU.* Nie wiem jak u Was ale koszt przylacza , pozwolenia, materialy, wykonanie, jakis tam piecyk na gaz (do ogrzewania C.W.U) tez kosztuje i znajac zycie zakreci sie w cos ok 5 tyś zl jak nie lepiej. Do tego wiazemy sie z monopolista (gazownia), placimy niesamowite koszty stale, konserwacja instalacji gazowej tez kosztuje, i co najwazniejsze gaz z roku na rok idzie o w gore i to sporo, chocby ostatnio 15%. Prosze policzyc ile za np. 5-10 lat bedzie kosztowal gaz. Bedzie tak jak w u naszych zachodnich sasiadow prad w miare tani bo maja atomowki ale gaz to import i cena zwala z nog, tylko ze oni troszeczke inaczej zarabiaja, zer maja moze tyle samo ale inna waluta  . Oczywiscie moja tutaj opinia dotyczy sytuacji gdzie głównym zrodlem ciepla jest piec inny niz gazowy. Ja w swoim domu prawdopodobnie bede mial solary, bo w zime bede grzal wode piecem na wegiel a w lato solarami. Ale jak to przy budowie wypstykalem sie z kasy a solary nie sa najwazniejsze, wiec musza poczekac na lepsze czasy. Taka jest moja opinia, dodam ze nie mam nic wspolnego z instalacjami solarnymi... Pozdrawiam i zycze najlepszego wyboru


Oczywiście, że nośniki energii nie będą tanieć (chociaż przykład Kościana pokazuje co innego) Ale zastosowanie kolektorów słonecznych nie zastąpi mi kotła C.O. Ty zakładasz kolektory a nie rezygnujesz z kotła na węgiel, prawda ?

----------


## kbab

Witam
Solary są zwykle uzupełnieniem systemów grzewczych. Wyjątkowo przyjemnie jest wyłączyć od marca do października piec lub przestać palić w kotle. Nikt nie zagwarantuje stabilnych i niskich cen energii (pazerny fiskus już się o to postara), natomiast komfort i świadomość, że od tej energii nie płacę vatu i akcyzy dla mnie jest wyjątkowo pocieszająca.
Pozdrawiam Leon w Wrocławia

----------


## Senser

> zawsze w tych super dokladnych kalkulacjach nie biora jednego pod uwage a mianowicie ze *GAZ NIE POJAWI SIE ZA DARMO U NAS W DOMU.*


To jest w zasadzie ciekawy punkt widzenia...
W sensie finansowym...
Ale nie w praktycznym...wybór solarów nie dtereminuje wyboru rodzaju i "stylu" zasilania w CO....rezygnacja z gazu tak...
Dotyczy to w większości tych, którzy (jeśli) mają sobie podłączyć gaz....a nie tych, którzy może kupili działkę już z....

A jak bardzo poprawi się opłacalność bez tego gazu??  :Smile:

----------


## 1950

Senser,  u siebie mam zainstalowane kolektory próżniowe które są wpięte we wspomaganie centralnego. 
w tej chwili już mogę coś powiedzieć na ten temat,
wyliczenia nie są takie co do grosza, bo nie podchodziłem do tego na zasadzie, 
czym mi się to zwróci,  :Lol: 

budynek zasiedlony w 1991 roku, ściany z Maksa 18 cm, 5 cm styropianu, 12 cm cegła silikatowa pełna, otynkowany, 120 m2, wymieniona stolarka, 
do sezonu 2004/05 ogrzewanie z sieci, od sierpnia 2005 odłączenie się z ogrzewania i "przejście na swoje"  :smile:  
roczne koszty ogrzewania za sezon 04/05, to kwota rzędu 2300 zł, bez grzania ciepłej wody (piecyk gazowy), ze wspomaganiem ogrzewania kasetą kominkową, za ten sezon poszło około 3,5 do 4 mp drewna,

jak już wspominałem przerobiłem instalację co, nowe grzejniki, kondensat, 50 rur próżniowych na dachu, bufor 700 l. cyrkulacja,
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...ghlight=remont
jaka była ubiegła zima, każdy wie, w sumie kolektory ruszyły dopiero pod koniec marca,  :cry:  
lato z kolei było takie że pracowały przez cały czas   :Lol:  
w sumie można chyba przyjąć, że jedno z drugim się zniwelowało i rok najprawdopodobniej, jeżeli chodzi o ilość słońca był trochę lepszy niż przeciętny,

moja lepsza połowa siadła sobie w styczniu i oznajmiła mi, 
za cały 2006 r zapłaciliśmy za gaz 2500 zł, 
z ogrzewaniem, z ciepłą wodą ze zużyciem na cele bytowe, bez żadnego wspomagania, w kominku nie paliłem,

czy to jest dobry wynik, 
uważam, że tak,

w 2006 roku były chyba 3 podwyżki gazu, komfort mieszkania nieporównywalny w porównaniu z ciepłem z sieci, jestem sam sobie żeglarzem, sterem i okrętem,

czy bym zrobił tak jeszcze raz tak samo? 
odpowiedź brzmi tak, ale zamiast kolektorów próżniowych dałbym płaskie Hewaleksy, których było by co najmnijej 10 płyt i wyszło by to taniej a chyba bardziej efektywnie,

tak jest u mnie, jak będzie u kogoś innego trudno powiedzieć,

----------


## Senser

Toż to doktorat cały  :Smile:

----------


## 1950

noooo......  :Lol:

----------


## Grzesiek13

> Senser,  u siebie mam zainstalowane kolektory próżniowe które są wpięte we wspomaganie centralnego. 
> w tej chwili już mogę coś powiedzieć na ten temat,
> wyliczenia nie są takie co do grosza, bo nie podchodziłem do tego na zasadzie, 
> czym mi się to zwróci, 
> 
> budynek zasiedlony w 1991 roku, ściany z Maksa 18 cm, 5 cm styropianu, 12 cm cegła silikatowa pełna, otynkowany, 120 m2, wymieniona stolarka, 
> do sezonu 2004/05 ogrzewanie z sieci, od sierpnia 2005 odłączenie się z ogrzewania i "przejście na swoje"  
> roczne koszty ogrzewania za sezon 04/05, to kwota rzędu 2300 zł, bez grzania ciepłej wody (piecyk gazowy), ze wspomaganiem ogrzewania kasetą kominkową, za ten sezon poszło około 3,5 do 4 mp drewna,
> 
> ...



Andrzej zamiast grzejników panelowych mogłeś założyć regulusy, wtedy Twój doktorat byłby nieco dłuższy i w wolnym czasie mógłyć badać  wpływ wychłodzenia pomieszczenia na emisje elektronów przez wężownicę miedzianą wobec substydencji osadu w rurach, kompensowaną przez sedymentację.

----------


## 1950

nie, 
nie zrobił bym tego *bogusławowi*  :Roll:  
zwłaszcza dysertacji na temat sedymentacji  :Lol:

----------


## Grzesiek13

> nie, 
> nie zrobił bym tego *bogusławowi*  
> zwłaszcza dysertacji na temat sedymentacji


Ale podobno mają branie w skupie złomu  :Wink2:

----------


## Tedii

Czy się opłacają solary?
Zrobione tak,kupione nie.

----------


## Heath

> i w wolnym czasie mógłyć badać  wpływ wychłodzenia pomieszczenia na emisje elektronów przez wężownicę miedzianą wobec substydencji osadu w rurach, kompensowaną przez sedymentację.


hue hue, przecież wszyscy wiemy że podczas krążenia czynnika w wężownicy nie ma mowy o sedymentacji  :big grin:

----------


## telesforek

> Napisał Grzesiek13
> 
>  i w wolnym czasie mógłyć badać  wpływ wychłodzenia pomieszczenia na emisje elektronów przez wężownicę miedzianą wobec substydencji osadu w rurach, kompensowaną przez sedymentację.
> 
> 
> hue hue, przecież wszyscy wiemy że podczas krążenia czynnika w wężownicy nie ma mowy o sedymentacji


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

A myślałam, że coś wiem o solarach...

----------


## boguslaw

Stop Grzesiek13 !!  :Evil:  

Duży błąd. Regulusy mają budowę kolektorową a nie wężownicową.
Budowa kolektorowa ma wpływ na wielokrotne obniżenie oporów hudrostatycznych w stosunku do zwykłej wężownicy z miedzi.
Po drugie przy budowie kolektorowej grzejnik rozgrzewa się znacznie bardziej rownomiernie na calej swej powierzchni.

Corac wiecej osob raczy zauważać, że bez sensu jest tworzenie precyzyjnego, wielokierunkowego źródla ciepła przy jednoczesnym zabudowywaniu, nieprecyzyjnego, rozrzutnego źródła jego dystrybuowania.
Z jednej strony dążenie do oszczędności z drugiej zwykle marnotrawstwo.  :Roll:  
Dla mnie optimum m.in. z solarami i ukladami stałopaliwowymi to: 
-precyzyjna produkcja ciepła,
-bufor, magazyn ciepła,
-precyzyjne dawkowanie zmagazynowanego ciepła

Pozdrawiam wszystkich milych

----------


## Notoco

> Dla mnie optimum m.in. z solarami i ukladami stałopaliwowymi to: 
> -precyzyjna produkcja ciepła,
> -bufor, magazyn ciepła,
> -precyzyjne dawkowanie zmagazynowanego ciepła
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich milych


Nareszcie wracamy do pytanie zadanego w temacie  :smile: 
Ja uwazam ze nie mozna mowic czy sie solary oplacaja.
TO tak jak be sie zapytac czy katalizator w samochodzie is oplaca ...
albo ile mozna "zarobic" na zamianie jednego auta na drugie.
Moim zdanie kazda odrobina czystej energii to zaleta, czy to solar czy PC czy inne cuda.
A ze prz okazji inwestujac troche grosza na taka instalacje otrzymamy jakies ostrzednosci to tylko sie cieszyc.
Myslac tylko kategoriami czy to sie oplaca czy nie, jest moim skromnym zdaniem ograniczaniem wlasnych wyborow ...
Racjonalnie dobrana instalacja dopasowana do potrzeb uzytkownikow zawsze sie bedzie "oplacac". Nie wydawac pieniedze za duzo(postaw sie a zastaw sie) nie za malo (krotkowzroczne oszczednosci) ale wydawac rozsadnie.

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## sSiwy12

Pomijam tu zupełnie kwestie "opłacalności" - bo każdemu co innego sie opłaca. Mam jednak wątpliwość, ktora powoduje, że idea solarów oddaliła się. 
Rzecz w tym, że nie potrafię (nie umiem) zabezpieczyć się przed madmiarem ciepła (energii) w m-cach letnich. Widmo wspinania sie na dach i przykrywanie  (zasłanianie) solarów (paneli) zniechęca mnie. Oczywiście można "niedowymiarować" cały układ zasilający (liczba paneli), ale wtedy efektywność takiego układy bedzie zupełnie nie przydatna przez ponad pół roku.
Taki dylemat mam   :oops:

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## kbab

> Pomijam tu zupełnie kwestie "opłacalności" - bo każdemu co innego sie opłaca. Mam jednak wątpliwość, ktora powoduje, że idea solarów oddaliła się. 
> Rzecz w tym, że nie potrafię (nie umiem) zabezpieczyć się przed madmiarem ciepła (energii) w m-cach letnich. Widmo wspinania sie na dach i przykrywanie  (zasłanianie) solarów (paneli) zniechęca mnie. Oczywiście można "niedowymiarować" cały układ zasilający (liczba paneli), ale wtedy efektywność takiego układy bedzie zupełnie nie przydatna przez ponad pół roku.
> Taki dylemat mam


Zgodnie z instrukcją solary należy przykryć przed słońcem tylko w czasie montażu na dachu kiedy są bez płynu. W okresie eksploatacji nigdy nie osiągają temperatury krytycznej (o ile pamiętam chyba 230 st.C). Nadmiar wody spuszczam do basenu, staram się nie dopuścić do przekroczenia temp 70 st.C w zasobniku.

----------


## adam_mk

Zleź z tego dachu. Powieś je na scianie pionowo. Będą kompletnie nieoptymalne latem, ale będą dobrze działały. Im bliżej zimy, tym bardziej optymalne ustawienie uzyskujesz.
Samoczynnie.  :Lol:  Słoneczko samo zadba!  :Lol:  
No, i żaluzyjki łatwiej ten tego... jakby trza było.
Adam M.

No, chyba, ze od ruchliwej ulicy masz południe, to syn sąsiada może nie znieść "hańby niemania takiego cuda" i przetestuje instalację kamieniem.
Wtedy jest kłopot z lokalizacją.  :Roll:  
A.M.

----------


## PawEla

no tak....:
gaz: a jak Wielki Brat Ze Wschodu zamknie kurek gazowy?
elektryka: patrz ostatnie wichury, mogą być więksiejsze   :ohmy:  
węgiel: w końcu będziemy sie dusić dymem z kominów....  :cry:  
OO: podobnie jak w przypadku gazu a dodatkowo araby mogą coś wykminić niedobrego.....  :Roll:  
drewno itp: jako uzupełnienie do kolektorów   :Lol:  
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest to, które potrzebuje jak najmniej wkładu *eksploatacyjnego*
Biorąc pod uwagę niestabilność gospodarki, sytuacji politycznej, posądzeń w samoobronie, pomysłów p.Giertycha, ocieplenia klimatu, ilości teczek w archiwach IPN, itd itp najstabilniejszym źródłem energii na najbliższe 100 lat jest energia słoneczna i geotermalna. Nawet wodna jest już niestabilna bo skoro całkowicie podważana jest teoria ewolucji to prawa fizyki mogą sie zmieniec i woda zacznie płynąć pod górę.....

----------


## sSiwy12

Sęk w tym, że ściana (optymalna) malutka (prawie same okna) a co ważniejsze "szabrowników" sporo. Ale masz rację samo rozwiązanie jest idealne. Mam sporo czasu może coś wymyślę. Może automatyczne rolety? A może system mieszany "dachowo-ścienny"? Kuszą mnie te solary  :Roll:

----------


## j-j

Paw Ela, jeśli nie będzie prądu to PC nie pochodzi i kolektorki też  :wink: .
Jedynie "pole" fotoogniw  :smile:  i w dni słoneczne przeżyjesz ale niewielu stać na coś dużo droższego niż PC.
Poza tym w taki wietrzyk może Ci kolektory zdmuchnąć  :wink: .
Lepiej agregat  :smile: .
Ale nic nie jest pewne.

pzdr

----------


## kbab

> Paw Ela, jeśli nie będzie prądu to PC nie pochodzi i kolektorki też .
> Jedynie "pole" fotoogniw  i w dni słoneczne przeżyjesz ale niewielu stać na coś dużo droższego niż PC.
> Poza tym w taki wietrzyk może Ci kolektory zdmuchnąć .
> Lepiej agregat .
> Ale nic nie jest pewne.
> 
> pzdr


Witam
Moich kolektorów wietrzyk nie zdmuchnął (są na dodanych do zestawu uchwytach), zasilanie do pompy może być z przetwornicy i akumulatora w samochodzie. Przetwornice są mocne i niedrogie dostępne na str.

http://www.allegro.pl/search.php?str...zetwornica&p=0 

Dodam, że już przy tej pogodzie podgrzewają wodę,

----------


## rimo

A czy ktoś wyorzystuje kolektory do ogrzewania?

Zamierzam założyć ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu i do częściowego podgrzania chciałabym wykorzystać solary.

----------


## kbab

> A czy ktoś wyorzystuje kolektory do ogrzewania?
> 
> Zamierzam założyć ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu i do częściowego podgrzania chciałabym wykorzystać solary.


Oczywiście, ale nie jako główne źródło ciepła. W zintegrowanym systemie ogrzewać można wykorzystując każde źródło ciepła: słońce, drewno, gaz, prąd,  jednak słońca w sezonie grzewczym jest zbyt mało aby w naszych warunkach. Dodam, że np w dniu wczorajszym u mnie zasobnik (300l) podgrzał się od solarów o ok 11 st.C, i mogę zdecydować o tym gdzie to ciepło skierować - ogrzać CWU czy podgrzać podłogi.

----------


## PawEla

> Paw Ela, jeśli nie będzie prądu to PC nie pochodzi i kolektorki też .
> Jedynie "pole" fotoogniw  i w dni słoneczne przeżyjesz ale niewielu stać na coś dużo droższego niż PC.
> Poza tym w taki wietrzyk może Ci kolektory zdmuchnąć .
> Lepiej agregat .
> Ale nic nie jest pewne.
> 
> pzdr


agregat, ups, wiatrak z pradnica i akumulatorem
a jak nie to:
rowerek z dynamo i jazda! zdrowo i sie energii narobi   :big grin:

----------


## mozetakamozenie

Witam.Kolektory słoneczne oczywiście że tak. polecam płyte a nie prożniowe,po 5 ciu latach ich efektywnośc pracy maleje.korzystam z dobrodziejstwa cały rok.prosze niech wypowiadają się osoby ktore posiadają kolektory a nie,,filozofowie,,, nie posiadający a wiedzącu ddduużżooo.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## adam_mk

Komórkę masz?
Opowiedz nam moze coś o sekwencjach wykonywanych przez procesor dźwięku w jej torze nadawczym! Jak realizuje gaszenie sprzężeń?
Eksploatujesz ją pewnie już jakiś czas to wiesz!
Czekamy!
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

To, o czym teraz myślimy nazywa się "logika".
Adam M.

----------


## kbab

> To, o czym teraz myślimy nazywa się "logika".
> Adam M.


Ale to z czego dzisiaj korzystamy to - "praktyka", i zwrot z inwestycji. Dlatego osobiście cieszę się, że do przeprowadzenia się do domu koszt utrzymania mieszkania sięgał 15 tys rocznie, natomiast za ubiegły rok za prąd, gaz, drewno, wodę + oczyszczalnia (raz opróżniona),wywóz śmieci zapłaciłem 319,40 miesięcznie. Teraz jestem pewien, że jak przyjdą gorsze czasy to z pewnością lżej będzie mi utrzymać ten dom niż poprzednie mieszkanie. Nie bez znaczenia jest komfort mieszkania w ponad dwukrotnie większym domu z garażem, ogrodem bez upierdliwych sąsiadów w bloku.

----------


## adam_mk

To już i logika i ekonomia  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## kbab

oczywiście zgoda w całości i po to jest to forum, aby logikę poprzeć teorią i wykorzystać to w praktyce. Ale najlepiej jest swoją decyzję oprzeć nie tylko na teorii znawców i fachowców, warto również poznać opinię tych, którzy już takie rozwiązania zastosowali, oraz jak one sprawują się w eksploatacji. Na dzień dzisiejszy nikt prawidłowo nie jest w stanie wyliczyć zwrotu z inwestycji w solary, a to dlatego, że ceny zastawów są zróżnicowane, każdy kto twierdzi że jest to energia darmowa mija się z prawdą (koszt zasilania, przeglądów, napraw, amortyzacji), oraz nieznane są przyszłe koszty energii. Jedno jest pewne - energia będzie rosła, natomiast czas zwrotu z poniesionej inwestycji będzie ulegał skróceniu.

----------


## Senser

Tak naprawdę sprawa z "opłacalnością" w solary jest chyba jasna...
Im trudniejszy do wyliczenia/wykazania zwrot/zysk/oszczędność tym chyba jaśniejsze to, że ten "zysk" jest tak mały że aż trudny do oszacowania...lub może żaden...
Jeśli byłoby inaczej, nie byłoby to takie trudne...żeby wyliczyć korzyści...

----------


## kbab

> Tak naprawdę sprawa z "opłacalnością" w solary jest chyba jasna...
> Im trudniejszy do wyliczenia/wykazania zwrot/zysk/oszczędność tym chyba jaśniejsze to, że ten "zysk" jest tak mały że aż trudny do oszacowania...lub może żaden...
> Jeśli byłoby inaczej, nie byłoby to takie trudne...żeby wyliczyć korzyści...


Nikt nie mówi tu o zyskach bo te są żadne, można brać pod uwagę zmniejszenie wydatków na energię w swoich domach lub ochronie środowiska. A wracając do tematu kosztów to nie spotkałem się z rzetelnym wyliczeniem kosztów np ogrzewania, bo każdy liczy wydatki na gaz, opał, ale nie spotkałem się z doliczaniem kosztu prądu dostarczonego do pieca, kosztu serwisu, chociaż bardzo dokładny forumowicz w którymś poście usiłował doliczyć ciepło wydalane z organizmu po zjedzeniu kapusty.  Chyba najlepiej o zapotrzebowaniu na energię można powiedzieć w gospodarstwach zasilanych jedynie prądem, chociaż i tam szacunkowo można wyliczyć koszt ogrzewania, przygotowania CWU, czy gotowania, ale już całkowity koszt energii w takich domach jest jak najbardziej rzetelny.

----------


## ppp.j

Od początku budowy (2003) jestem zafascynowany ideą solarną i przez cały czas łudzę się, że systemy te potanieją. Od września mieszkam w wybudowanym domu a solary niestety jak stanęły na poziomie ca. 6k PLN tak stoją.   :sad:  Czyli na proces potanienia systemów w najbliższym czasie nie ma co liczyć. Z drugiej strony korzystam z LPG (propan) + kominek z DGP. Koszty miesięczne zima ca. 500 PLN za gaz (latem jeszcze nie eksploatowałem) + 2k PLN za drewno na cały rok, czyli ca. 800 PLN miesięcznie w okresie grzewczym. Jeżeli solary urwałyby mi z tego miesięcznie 200 PLN zimą i 100 PLN latem to dostaję ca. 1800 PLN rocznie. Zaznaczam są to kalkulacje "małego Kazia" z sufitu, jeśli praktycy mają inne dane to proszę o sprostowanie. Ostatnio dowiadywałem się o cenę. Zestaw dwóch paneli płytowych bez ZCW (bo już mam) kosztuje ca. 5300 PLN + 1800 PLN montaż. To zaczyna już być w zasięgu ręki, ale ostatnio dowiedziałem się, że istnieje możliwość podciągnięcia do mnie gazu sieciowego. Czyli solary znów się oddalają. Ja oszaleję.  :Roll:  
I pytanie do użytkowników solarów bo nigdzie nie podawane są te dane. Co się dzieje jak latem jest duże nasłonecznienie z nadmiarem energii i jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo przegrzania układu?

----------


## 1950

> Jeżeli solary urwałyby mi z tego miesięcznie 200 PLN zimą i 100 PLN latem to dostaję ca. 1800 PLN rocznie.


nie licz na to,

*po pierwsze* - w miesiącach zimowych jest tego słońca bardzo mało, 
jak wejdziesz na strony producentów, to spotkasz się ze słupkami, gdzie jest pokazany procent pokrycia potrzeb cwu w ciągu roku, 
na grudzień wypada około 6%, w lipcu i sierpniu pokrycie wynosi, w tej chwili nie pamiętam, ale kilka procent ponad 100, czyli ciepłej wody masz tyle, że jej nie zużyjesz,

*po drugie* - zależy to wszystko nie tylko od tych słupków, ważne jest co masz i w jakiej konfiguracji, bo tych 6% ze słupka w grudniu nie uzyskasz mając przykładowo źle dobrany zestaw, poza tym wystarczy, że będzie taka zima jak ubiegła i kolektory pierwszy raz ruszyły u mnie w okolicach marca,
*
i wreszcie trzecia sprawa*, pytałeś co się dzieje latem gdy tego słońca jest za dużo, 
nic, w przypadku naładowania zasobnika, automatyka wyłącza pompę, a kolektory gotują się na dachu,

natomiast dywagacje czy kiedy to się zwróci zostawiam innym

----------


## 1950

> Napisał rimo
> 
> A czy ktoś wyorzystuje kolektory do ogrzewania?
> 
> Zamierzam założyć ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu i do częściowego podgrzania chciałabym wykorzystać solary.
> 
> 
> Oczywiście, ale nie jako główne źródło ciepła. W zintegrowanym systemie ogrzewać można wykorzystując każde źródło ciepła: słońce, drewno, gaz, prąd,  jednak słońca w sezonie grzewczym jest zbyt mało aby w naszych warunkach. Dodam, że np w dniu wczorajszym u mnie zasobnik (300l) podgrzał się od solarów o ok 11 st.C, i mogę zdecydować o tym gdzie to ciepło skierować - ogrzać CWU czy podgrzać podłogi.


*kbab* tymi *11C* bym się tak bardzo nie gorączkował,
tak prawdę mówiąc to uzyskałeś ze słońca *3,84 kWh*,
nie jest to wynik rewelacyjny, ale z drugiej strony to mimo wszystko jest 3,84 kWh, czyli odliczając pracę pompy zyskałeś gdzieś *3,8 kWh*  :Roll:

----------


## tuzin

Witam.

Widze, że gorąco sie zrobiło za sprawa solarów   :big grin:  . Na temat czy zwróca sie koszty czy nie można rozmawiać w nieskonczoność.  Sprawa opłacalnosci dotyczy  zarówno solarów jak i pomp ciepla. 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawciom

A tak może z innej beczki, w ostatnim muratorze była reklama Brassa, i promocja ze po 1lutego jak zakupisz dach to dostaniesz .... (wlasnie co??). Panel a może cos wiecej. Byla podana infolinia ale tam w sumie nie dowiedzialem sie niczego oprocz tego ze szczegoly beda 1 lutego i trzeba zakupic produktow firmy brass za conajmniej 8 tys. A tak sie wlasnie skalda ze sie lapie na warunki i to z b, duzym zapasem i zrzera mnie ciekawosc, moze wie ktos cos o tym?? Jestem tylko ciekaw czy to jakas podpucha czy cos sie ma na rzeczy.


Sprzet w promocji jest firmy Viessmann, a jak wiadomo taki kolektorek 100zl nie kosztuje.

A waracajac do tematu, jak mozna wyczytac powyzej jestem na etapie kladzenia dachu. Domek ma 200m kw, sciany 3w (14cm OC) i to co nam spedza sen z powiek to decyzja czym grzac, i jak wiecie jest to chyba najgorsza decyzja w trakcie budowy domu. Jak pisalem wczesniej nie chce sie wpierdzielic w gaz bojakos mnie nie bawi placic 50 za gaz i 50 oplat stalych miesiecznie, a tak mam teraz w mieszkaniu. Jako podstawowym zrodlem ciepla bedzie piec na wegiel kamienny i brunatny (automatyczny z podajnikiem) i to rozwiazuje temat co i cwu w okresie grzania, teraz tylko kwestia ogrzania w lato wody i jezeli udalo by sie cokolwiek wyciagnac z tej promocji to bym nawet sie nie zawachal i zalozyl solary. W moim przypadki dysponuje kwota ok 6 tys zl i mam wybor GAZ czy Solary, za gazem nie przemawia chyba nic poza tym ze dom bez gazu to jakos tak dziwnie, a za solarami to ze:
- szpan  :smile:  (zazdrosej rodzince zagotuje sie pod sufitem  :smile:   )
- ekologia
- brak abonamentu
- nic ci domu nie wysadzi w powietrze  :smile: 

To tak z mojej prespektywy, wg. mnie kazdy musi sobie sam odpowiedziec na pare pytan, chodzby takich czy ma komin klasyczny czy systemowy bo jak klasyczny to dochodzi jeszcze wklad do pieca gazowego. Trzeba to naprawde dobrze przemyslec. 3majcie sie  :smile:

----------


## pawciom

> dla zastanawiających się
> 
> 21. STYCZEN!! 2007
> 
> 64'C na kolektorze, do godz 14 woda w zasobniku osiaga 45'C



Jakiej firmy masz instalacjie ??

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## casper

Hej
A mozna dostac jaka kolwiek i skad kolwiek dotacje dla osoby prywatnej?

----------


## Piotrek77

Wiem o dotacjach z UE na kolektory słoneczne dla rolników.
Zwrot 50%ceny netto.

----------


## casper

> Wiem o dotacjach z UE na kolektory słoneczne dla rolników.
> Zwrot 50%ceny netto.


hmm trzba byc rolnikiem   :smile:  

ja znalazlem www.ekofundusz.org.pl 

zwrot 50% kosztow 

"Koszty instalacji solarnej powinny wynosić min. 50 000 zł." - srednio dla domku wynosi 10tys zl !- wiec skorzytac nie mozna    :sad:  

a wie ktos moze z jakiegos funduszu ochrony srodowiska ???
chodzi mi o dotacje a nie preferencyjny kredyt !

----------


## brachol

> Wiem o dotacjach z UE na kolektory słoneczne dla rolników.
> Zwrot 50%ceny netto.


mozna jakes dokladniejsze dane?

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## anpi

> dla zastanawiających się 
> 
> 17. LUTY 2007   
> godzina 15:45!
> 
> lokalizacja wciąż PRL bis   (nie południowa Francja)


Takie argumenty mi się podobają - utwierdzają mnie w przekonaniu, że solary muszę mieć.

SNCF, możesz napisać co to za sterownik, jakiego producenta masz solary i ile kosztowała instalacja?

----------


## NJerzy

Zapałka daje 400 stopni C, ale nawet łyżeczki wody nie zagotuje   :cry:  
Podaj ile kWh nałapałeś w ten dzień to uwierzymy że działa   :Lol:

----------


## anpi

> Zapałka daje 400 stopni C, ale nawet łyżeczki wody nie zagotuje   
> Podaj ile kWh nałapałeś w ten dzień to uwierzymy że działa


Widzę, że ktoś tu nie za bardzo wie, jak działa kolektor słoneczny. Nie "łapie" on kWh, tylko podgrzewa wodę w zasobniku CWU. Jeśli wężownica jest długa, to wystarczy godzina-dwie i przy takiej temperaturze woda w zasobniku podgrzeje się o 20-30 stopni.

----------


## Piotrek77

> Napisał Piotrek77
> 
> Wiem o dotacjach z UE na kolektory słoneczne dla rolników.
> Zwrot 50%ceny netto.
> 
> 
> mozna jakes dokladniejsze dane?


Witam.
Ze środków UE można otrzymać zwrot 50% ceny netto solarów z programu 
SPO 2.6-02 Rozwój i ulepszanie infrastruktury technicznej związanej z rolnictwem.
Trzeba być rolnikiem i być ubezpieczonym w KRUS.
Dofinansowanie dotyczy ekologicznych źródeł energii: solarów, pomp ciepła, kotłów na biomasę oraz przydomowych oczyszczalni ścieków.
Na rozpatrzenie wniosku czeka się ok 2-3 miesięcy zwrot 50%kosztów po ok 4-6 miesiącach po zakończeniu inwestycji.

----------


## adam_mk

anpi
Przemyślałeś problem?  :Roll:  
Solar łapie kWh. Sprawność jest najwyższa przy najniższym podgrzaniu jednostkowym. Np. 1 stC. Sprawność jest smentna jak z solara wypływa np.60stC.
Solar to urządzenie do łapania kWh.
Adam M.

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> Zapałka daje 400 stopni C, ale nawet łyżeczki wody nie zagotuje   
> Podaj ile kWh nałapałeś w ten dzień to uwierzymy że działa  
> 
> 
> Widzę, że ktoś tu nie za bardzo wie, jak działa kolektor słoneczny. Nie "łapie" on kWh, tylko podgrzewa wodę w zasobniku CWU. Jeśli wężownica jest długa, to wystarczy godzina-dwie i przy takiej temperaturze woda w zasobniku podgrzeje się o 20-30 stopni.


OK, niech Ci będzie - podstawową jednostką energii w układzie SI jest Joul - ile więc J nałapałeś?
 :Smile:

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## adam_mk

No i wszystko jasne!  :Lol:  
250 literków w podanych temperaturach.

Adam M.

----------


## NJerzy

No to wychodzi mi że może nawet 4,5 kWh - czyli ponad 2 złote dziennie licząc prąd w pierwszej taryfie!!! Ale mając bojler 250l to wystarczy grzanie w taryfie nocnej, więc na kolektorach zarabia się tylko złotówkę  ::-(:

----------


## lakk

Nie jestem pewien, czy zarabia się tyle, odlicz koszty prądu, który zużywa pompa (pompy?) obiegowa.

----------


## casper

tez myslalem o kolektorach - ale czy czasem nie trzeba dolozyc do tej ekologii ??

a tak apropo ile kW zuzyje przez 24h ta cala instalacja kolektora ?

----------


## Sloneczko

A jakby tak powalczyć o dotacje? 

http://www.ekologika.pl/modules.php?...ticle&sid=1213 

Popytać w gminie? Wiem, że *zanim weszliśmy do Unii*, Miechów zwracał część poniesionych kosztów mieszkańcom, którzy decydowali się na niekonwencjonalne źródła energii...

----------


## lakk

Rozważałem i pompę ciepła i kolektory, ale doszedłem do wniosku, że amortyzacja nie nastąpi za mojego żywota i póki co - zrezygnowałem, ale naczółek od strony południowej zrobiłem i wyprowadzenie wody też, coby w przypadku zmiany uwarunkowań, nie robić generalnego remontu  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

Heh i tutaj trzeba przewijać stronę, aby wszystko przeczytać... Cuś pecha mamy dzisiaj  :wink: 

*SNCF*, zobacz: http://tiny.pl/ , gdy link jest za długi, można go skrócić pod podanym adresem i strona się nie rozciągnie.

Jeszcze możesz to zmienić, zanim ktoś Cię nie zacytuje razem z tym długim linkiem  :wink:

----------


## anpi

Dla mnie ważna jest praktyka a nie teoria. Mieszkałem przez parę lat w domu, gdzie CWU była grzana prądem (jednotaryfowym). Rachunki za prąd ok. 450 zł za 2 miesiące. Większość szła właśnie na CWU. Decydując się na kominek z PW i kolektory w nowym domu, tego rzędu kwoty oszczędzam.

----------


## NJerzy

Aby solary naprawdę się opłacały to trzeba je zrobić samemu albo poczekać aż chińczycy zaczną je sprzedawać po 10% aktualnej ceny.

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## Sloneczko

*NSCF*, czy możesz rzucić okiem na mojego posta do Ciebie, trochę wyżej?  :wink:

----------


## hortex99

cześć
z tego co widziałem na stronie viesmanna to dają za 1 zł ten najtańszy kolektor (wg. cennika ok. 2,5 kpln). ja tez będę brał braasa i tak się zastanawiam czy jak wezmę tego 1 viesmana to czy mogę na tym zakończyć (tzn. kupić 2-gi panel i całą instalację z innej firmy) czy musze już później brać wszystko jak leci od V-na.
czy ma ktoś jakiś pomysł? allegro   :Lol:  




> A tak może z innej beczki, w ostatnim muratorze była reklama Brassa, i promocja ze po 1lutego jak zakupisz dach to dostaniesz .... (wlasnie co??). Panel a może cos wiecej. Byla podana infolinia ale tam w sumie nie dowiedzialem sie niczego oprocz tego ze szczegoly beda 1 lutego i trzeba zakupic produktow firmy brass za conajmniej 8 tys. A tak sie wlasnie skalda ze sie lapie na warunki i to z b, duzym zapasem i zrzera mnie ciekawosc, moze wie ktos cos o tym?? Jestem tylko ciekaw czy to jakas podpucha czy cos sie ma na rzeczy.
> 
> 
> Sprzet w promocji jest firmy Viessmann, a jak wiadomo taki kolektorek 100zl nie kosztuje.
> 
> A waracajac do tematu, jak mozna wyczytac powyzej jestem na etapie kladzenia dachu. Domek ma 200m kw, sciany 3w (14cm OC) i to co nam spedza sen z powiek to decyzja czym grzac, i jak wiecie jest to chyba najgorsza decyzja w trakcie budowy domu. Jak pisalem wczesniej nie chce sie wpierdzielic w gaz bojakos mnie nie bawi placic 50 za gaz i 50 oplat stalych miesiecznie, a tak mam teraz w mieszkaniu. Jako podstawowym zrodlem ciepla bedzie piec na wegiel kamienny i brunatny (automatyczny z podajnikiem) i to rozwiazuje temat co i cwu w okresie grzania, teraz tylko kwestia ogrzania w lato wody i jezeli udalo by sie cokolwiek wyciagnac z tej promocji to bym nawet sie nie zawachal i zalozyl solary. W moim przypadki dysponuje kwota ok 6 tys zl i mam wybor GAZ czy Solary, za gazem nie przemawia chyba nic poza tym ze dom bez gazu to jakos tak dziwnie, a za solarami to ze:
> - szpan  (zazdrosej rodzince zagotuje sie pod sufitem   )
> - ekologia
> - brak abonamentu
> ...

----------


## anpi

> anpi tu masz wszystko


Dzięki. Fajny sterownik, ale on jest w zasadzie od pompy ciepła, a myślałem że od solarów. Niestety, sterowniki solarów (np. Hewalexu) nie podają takich szczegółowych informacji  :Confused:

----------


## kamionkal

> Rozważałem i pompę ciepła i kolektory, ale doszedłem do wniosku, że amortyzacja nie nastąpi za mojego żywota i póki co - zrezygnowałem, ale naczółek od strony południowej zrobiłem i wyprowadzenie wody też, coby w przypadku zmiany uwarunkowań, nie robić generalnego remontu


Właśnie pytanie tzw. lajkonika - na ile konieczne jest planowanie kolektorów już w momencie kładzenia innych instalacji grzewczych? Czy jeśli teraz, na etapie budowy, oleję temat a za parę lat jednak się zdecyduję, to czy musze się liczyć z remontami i wyższymi kosztami instalacji? Jaka to różnica?

----------


## sSiwy12

Jesli nie jesteś zdecydowany, to zrób tzw. "ślepe piony" miedzy kotłownia, a strychem. Zaoszczedzi to wielu problemów, a koszt znikomy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## RAPczyn

> Właśnie pytanie tzw. lajkonika - na ile konieczne jest planowanie kolektorów już w momencie kładzenia innych instalacji grzewczych? Czy jeśli teraz, na etapie budowy, oleję temat a za parę lat jednak się zdecyduję, to czy musze się liczyć z remontami i wyższymi kosztami instalacji? Jaka to różnica?


Można położyć 2 rury (np. Cu 12 lub 15, zaizolowane izolacją kauczukową) i przewód 2*0,75 do czujnika temp. kolektora.
Końce rur i przewodu zostawić w kotłowni oraz na poddaszu przy południowej połaci, w okolicach miejsca gdzie będzie sie znajdował kolektor.

Jeżeli w układzie kolektora będzie krążyć Tyfocor, czy coś podobnego, można sie zastanowić gdzie w kotłowni zmieścić naczynie wzbiorczo-przeponowe (przeważnie około 35L). Kupić zbiornik c.w.u. dwuwężownicowy (około 300L lub więcej).

Jeżeli w układzie kolektora będzie krążyć woda (układ c.o. musi być zamknięty, nie otwarty) to przy doborze naczynia wzbiorczo-przeponowego dla c.o. można uwzględnić pojemność rur, kolektora i temp. max wody 90*C. Zbiornik c.w.u. może być jednowężownicowy, od 120L w górę.

To chyba tyle   :Roll:

----------


## turcin

Pytanie: Widział lub może ma ktoś zrobiony układ typu: wężownica zasobnika cwu spięta szeregowo z wężownicą zbiornika buforowego tak żeby woda przepływała z kolektora przez obydwa zbiorniki?

----------


## kbab

re turcin
Mam podobny układ, w moim systemie solary pracuję w krótkim obiegu grawitacyjnie (są zainstalowanie niżej niż zasobnik) i ogrzewają wężownicą wodę w zasobniku 120l zainstalowanym na szczycie budynku. Woda tego zasobnika jest połączona w układzie otwartym z dolną wężownicą zasobnika CWU (300l) na dole budynku (w układzie otwartym bo do niego jest podłączony pw kominka), ten układ jest sterowany programatorem od solarów - steruje pompą solarów i pompą komika. Całość bardzo dobrze sprawuje się od trzech lat używania.

----------


## jewrioszka

re kbab

Popraw mnie jeśli sie mylę. Nadal sie w tym gubię.  :Confused:  
Woda z górnego zasobnika ( nie z wężownicy) podgrzana przez solary płynie przez wężownicę zasobnika dolnego (razem z woda z płaszcza podgrzewając w nim wodę) i wraca do płaszcza kominka czy wraca do górnego zasobnika? 

Jak rozumiem pompa wymusza jedynie obieg wody z kominka, bo wężownica jest niżej niż płaszcz?

A może mógłbyś to w jakiś sposób rozrysować ? Co wyżej a co niżej i gdzie są pompy? Naprawdę sie w tym gubię i boje sie że jak to będę tłumaczył swojemu wykonawcy to cos poknocę.

----------


## kbab

re jewrioszka
W górnym zbiorniku w wężownicy jest glikol, układ z naczyniem przeponowym i ciśnieniem roboczym ok 1,5.
W dolnym zbiorniku dolna wężownica jest połączona poprzez trójnik z pw kominka i górnym zbiornikiem nad którym (w samym szczycie) jest naczynie otwarte. Dodam, że pompa solarów uruchamia się w takim układzie rzadziej i pracuje dłużej, czujnik, który ją uruchamia jest zainstalowany w górnym zbiorniku 120l. Słońce podgrzewa łącznie 420l wody. Aby woda z solarów i z kominka płynęła tylko do wężownicy zainstalowałem dwa zawory zwrotne

----------


## turcin

Ja tak sobie myślę że można podłączyć przepływa z kolektora najpierw przez zasobnik cwu a później do wężownicy bufora chociaż w okresach przejściowych dobrze byłoby odwrócić przepływa i puścić glikol najpierw przez bufor a dopiero później na zasobnik. A już hitem byłoby jakieś dobre automatyczne przekierowywanie cały czas główkuję nad takim rozwiązaniem.

----------


## jewrioszka

> W górnym zbiorniku w wężownicy jest glikol, układ z naczyniem przeponowym i ciśnieniem roboczym ok 1,5.


Jak rozumiem to jest to osobny układ.




> W dolnym zbiorniku dolna wężownica jest połączona poprzez trójnik z pw kominka i górnym zbiornikiem nad którym (w samym szczycie) jest naczynie otwarte.


Chce sie jedynie upewnić czy niema przekłamania. 

Z górnym zbiornikiem? 
Nie z drugą wężownicą (w takich małych chyba zresztą drugiej niema) czyli w tym przypadku podgrzana woda z mniejszego (górnego) razem z wodą z "PW" podgrzewa wodę w dolnym? 
Co sie z nią dalej dzieje?
Wraca do "PW" czy górnego zbiornika? A może tu też jest trójnik?

Sorki że tak drążę ale jestem w tym temacie ciemny jak tabaka w rogu   :oops:

----------


## kbab

re jewrioszka
Zgadza się w górnym jest jedna wężownica. Taki układ wymyśliłem bo w promocji musiałem w pakiecie z Hewalexu wziąć zbiornik, dlatego zamówiłem mały bo duży z dwoma wężownicami zakupiłem wcześniej. Taki układ potrzebuje mniej glikolu (panele mają krótki obieg). Górna wężownica dolnego zasobnika CWU jest połączona z piecem i podłogówką, dlatego ciepło z solarów mogę zużyć również  do podgrzania podłogi. Na powrocie jest również trójnik, ale już bez w/w  zaworów.

----------


## abbeat

Jestem jeszcze przed papierkami (tylko uzbrojona działka), więc nadal więcej we mnie romantyzmu, nie rozwianego twardą rzeczywistością. Dlatego planuję pompę ciepła ( 2 obiegi ogrzewanie + cwu) lub jeden obieg + kolektory dla cwu. Muszę przeliczyć.

----------


## abbeat

Jestem jeszcze przed papierkami (tylko uzbrojona działka), więc nadal więcej we mnie romantyzmu, nie rozwianego twardą rzeczywistością. Dlatego planuję pompę ciepła ( 2 obiegi ogrzewanie + cwu) lub jeden obieg + kolektory dla cwu. Muszę przeliczyć.

----------


## pan od ciasteczek

Odkurzę trochę wątek.
Rozmawiałem dziś z przedstawicielem Viessmanna na temat promocji przy zakupie dachu Brassa i sprawa wygląda następująco.

Zestaw 2x panel płaski Vitosol 100 (w tym 1 za 1zł) + zasobnik 300 litrów + akcesoria do montażu itp. *cena katalogowa 9.640 netto*

Zobaczę jaką cenę zaproponuje przedstawiciel w Poznaniu.

----------


## anpi

> Odkurzę trochę wątek.
> Rozmawiałem dziś z przedstawicielem Viessmanna na temat promocji przy zakupie dachu Brassa i sprawa wygląda następująco.
> 
> Zestaw 2x panel płaski Vitosol 100 (w tym 1 za 1zł) + zasobnik 300 litrów + akcesoria do montażu itp. *cena katalogowa 9.640 netto*
> 
> Zobaczę jaką cenę zaproponuje przedstawiciel w Poznaniu.


Zobacz to: http://v5.hewalex.pl/doc/0/promo1

Podobny zestaw, ale o 1/3 taniej. Właśnie się szykuję do zakupu, tylko bez zasobnika, bo już mam.

----------


## Mags

Systemy solarne najbardziej opłacają się w dużych inwestycjach, takich jak hotele, pensjonaty, ośrodki sportu i rekreacji, gdzie zapotrzebowanie na CO i CW jest duże i odbiór energii jest nieprzerywalny. 
W domach jednorodzinnycn - nie opłaca się, no chyba, że mamy basen, saunę albo gości przez całe lato (zapotrzebowanie na CW będzie wtedy ogromne). 
Zimą i tak trzeba będzie uruchamiać coś alternatywnego.

----------


## anpi

> Systemy solarne najbardziej opłacają się w dużych inwestycjach, takich jak hotele, pensjonaty, ośrodki sportu i rekreacji, gdzie zapotrzebowanie na CO i CW jest duże i odbiór energii jest nieprzerywalny.


Bzdura.




> Zimą i tak trzeba będzie uruchamiać coś alternatywnego.


A to można mieć solary jako jedyne źródło CO? Z tego co wiem, polskie przepisy na to nie pozwalają.

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## Wujek dobra rada

> co powiecie na takiego "obywatela" ( bo nazwy kraju zakazali mi tu uzywac, niektrych razi jak mowie ze 2+2=4 a nie 5)
> 
> mam sąsiada ktory widząc kolektor na moim dachu (na swoim nie ma)
> 
> posadził 20cm od mojego ogrodzenia 2 lipy ( tak lipy!) obok siebie
> 
> lipy jak na prawdziwego chwasta przystało od wiosny do teraz urosły ok 1m
> kolektor mam ok 40m od granicy na wysokosci ok 4-5m nad ziemią
> 
> ...


nikt nie zakazywał, to była prośba


pewnie Ci ten "obywatel" na złość zrobił, ot cham i drobnomieszczanin
nie powinien był ich sadzić

ale może na pocieszenie dodam, że lipy tak szybko nie rosną, tak lipy!
40m i 4-5 w górę to Ci cienia nie narobią

----------


## jewrioszka

Tiaaa  "dobry sąsiad" to skarb.
Tez mamy takiego..

Najgorsze jest to że nic mu nie możesz zrobić   :Wink2:  

Od której strony masz te lipy?
Bo jak od południa to pikuś. W lato słońce i tak jest zbyt wysoko nad horyzontem by to mialo jakis wpływ, w zimie lipy nie maja liści.
Jeśli natomiast od zachodu lub wschodu to z powodu pierwszego pikusia ( który staje sie teraz plusem) ratuje cię bufor.

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## eranet

ja bym je czymś podlał, by jeszcze tego lata straciły liście  :Evil:   co za cham!

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## Sloneczko

A ja bym, mimo wszystko, zwróciła się do gminnego architekta o wydanie opinii, czy takie sadzenie drzew od strony południowej, jest zgodne z prawem.

Poproś o powołanie komisji i czekaj co będzie dalej.
Nawet jeśli to nic nie da, zawsze warto próbować. Niech sobie sąsiad posadzi te lipy gdzie indziej.

----------


## adam_mk

Posadziłbym coś po swojej stronie. Mogą być też lipy.
I podlewał i zasilał (czym się da!).
Nie każdy musi mieć rękę do zielska....

Adam M.

----------


## HenoK

> jest gdzieś w naszym prawie przepis mówiący o zacienieniu działki sąsiad, i zakazujący sadzenia zbyt blisko ogrodzenia drzew


*Kodeks cywilny:*
Art. 148. Owoce spadłe z drzewa lub krzewu na grunt sąsiedni stanowią jego pożytki. Przepisu tego nie stosuje się, gdy grunt sąsiedni jest przeznaczony na użytek publiczny.

Art. 149. Właściciel gruntu może wejść na grunt sąsiedni w celu usunięcia zwieszających się z jego drzew gałęzi lub owoców. Właściciel sąsiedniego gruntu może jednak żądać naprawienia wynikłej stąd szkody.

Art. 150. Właściciel gruntu może obciąć i zachować dla siebie *korzenie przechodzące z sąsiedniego gruntu. To samo dotyczy gałęzi i owoców zwieszających się z sąsiedniego gruntu; jednakże w wypadku takim właściciel powinien uprzednio wyznaczyć sąsiadowi odpowiedni termin do ich usunięcia.*

----------


## eranet

właśnie stoję przed dylematem kolektory tak czy nie. Dom mam duży jakies 220 m, na razie jest nas tylko 2, ogrzewanie piecem gazowym i kominek z płaszczem wodnym to juz na pewno, pozostaje kwestia kolektorów... Coś ktoś podpowie?

----------


## Lookita

dokladnie taki sam mam dylemat,kwestia 10 tys dodatkowych wydatkow-pakiet promocyjny z makrotermem,bo taki kom. z pw. biore.....solarki tylko prozniowe,mam na zywo przyklad jak dzialaly przy pochmurnym niebie w por. z plaskimi,niewiarygodnie cienkie sa plaskie....gdybym nie zobaczyl.....

----------


## eranet

lookita mozesz napisac więcej o tym zestawie i tym co zobaczyłes na własne oczy?

----------


## ppp.j

Swego czasu miałem podobne dylematy (patrz poprzednia strona) a kotłownia jest wyposażona we wszystkie elementy takie by mogły być wpięte solary . Obecnie jestem po rocznym użytkowaniu domu 170sqm 2osoby + 3 okresowo. Jako źródło energii propan z butli + kominek z DGP. W okresie zimowym za gaz płacę ca. 600PLN, w okresie letnim max. 200PLN miesięcznie. Wychodzi że gotowanie kosztuje ca. 100PLN miesięcznie reszta to CWU + grzanie zimą. Tak więc solary zredukują mi koszty miesięczne o 100PLN na CWU latem i max. 50PLN zimą na CWU i problematycznym grzaniu, co daje 900PLN rocznie. Powyższa kalkulacja pokazuje że solary byłyby bardziej jako szpan przed znajomymi niż korzyść finansowa. Zrezygnowałem do czasu gdy ich cena nie spadnie radykalnie.

----------


## Galain

Ciagle sie waham i nawet po lekturze calosci tresci o solarach, zawartych na tym Forum + fachowa literatura w czasopismach i Internecie nie przekonuja mnie jednoznacznie ZA, czy PRZECIW...
Chyba rzuce moneta...   :cool:  

G.

----------


## boruta1

> Ciagle sie waham i nawet po lekturze calosci tresci o solarach, zawartych na tym Forum + fachowa literatura w czasopismach i Internecie nie przekonuja mnie jednoznacznie ZA, czy PRZECIW...
> Chyba rzuce moneta...   
> 
> G.



Ja też się waham ale na razie na nie bo drogo. Chyba, że znajdę jaikieś dofinansowanie. Niektóre gminy dopłacają nawet 70%. W mojej jak pytałem to tylko oczy ze zdziwienia otworzyli. Nic nie wiedzą.  :sad:

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## Galain

Ale jest - moim zdaniem - jeden argument, ktory zawsze powinien przemawiac ZA instalacja systemu solarow, to jest mianowicie obtrabiona wszedzie i baaardzo modna teraz EKOLOGICZNOSC. Haslo: "mozesz zmienic swiat, zmieniajac swoje zachowanie" wielu tu mowi. Do Polski nie dotarly jeszcze bardzo restrykcyjne przepisy budowlane i nie tylko, ale podam kilka przykladow.
Np. nowe niemieckie prawo budowlane mowi, ze w nowym budownictwie conajmniej 1/5 wykorzystywanej energii MUSI pochodzic z tzw. zrodel odnawialnych, czyli: Slonce, wiatr, woda, biogaz, etc. Ponadto, sa szczegolowe przepisy odnoszace sie do odnawialnych zrodel energii w budynkach urzytecznosci publicznej; nie mowiac juz np. o ilosci solarow, jakie mija sie jadac np. pociagiem i obserwujac zwykle wioski i miasteczka niemieckie.
Jeszcze tylko maly przyklad, pomijajacy kwestie solarow: nawet kupujac zwykla wode mineralna w butelce plastikowej, trzeba zaplacic kaucje 0,25Euro i butelke oddac...
Moze wiec warto u siebie "wyjsc przed szereg", bo jestem pewna, ze za kilka lat do Polski beda musaialy wejsc takie i podobne uregulowania.
Jestem teraz od poczatku lipca w Niemczech na dluzszych 3-miesiecznych wakacjach i intensywnie obserwuje, co dzieje sie tutaj, jesli chodzi o budownictwo, a przede wszystkim o tzw. przepisy pro-eko.
A pomijajac wszystko, moze warto po prostu pomyslec o naszej matce Ziemi...   :cool:  

Pozdrawiam serdecznie, G.

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Swego czasu bardzo intensywnie dyskutowaliśmy woskowy akumulator ciepła.
Z perspektywy czasu mogę już stwierdzić, że założenia się potwierdzają i on naprawdę potrafi przejmować potężne piki mocy. Watro więc pomyśleć przy solarach o takim urządzeniu. Niestety tylko z punktu widzenia techniki, jak na razie. Cena wykonania jest na razie dość wysoka. Same solary tanie nie są a jeszcze taka zabawka uzupełniająca...
Ale to naprawdę pięknie działa.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## pan od ciasteczek

Liczę na to, że za kilka lat Unia narzuci krajom członkowskim przepisy dotyczące stosowania ekologicznych źródeł energii i moja gmina będzie dofinansowywac takie inwestycje. Przygotuję instalację pod solary i poczekam na lepsze czasy.

----------


## Barbossa

jeszcze jak będą ekologicznie produkowane, np z tektury poodpadowej i zamiast np glikolu będzie mleko to już będzie nirwana ekologiczna

co z tego, że zysk na ekologicznym źródle energii, jak do wyprodukowania urządzenia i jego pracy  tworzy się taką  paskudną chemię

mnie to tchnie taką zawoalowaną hipokryzją

----------


## Jezier

Są firmy, które stosują ostre normy ekologiczne w trakcie produkcji kolektorów. Tylko cena ich jakaś nieatrakcyjna jest   :Roll: 

A co powiecie w kwestii ekologi na takie stwierdzenie posiadacza kolektorów:



> Po prostu do tej pory nie miałem stale  ciepłej wody tyle, co mam teraz. W żaden sposób nie trzeba się ograniczać.


Nie miał bo oszczędzał, a teraz nie musi.

----------


## RAPczyn

> jeszcze jak będą ekologicznie produkowane, np z tektury poodpadowej i zamiast np glikolu będzie mleko to już będzie nirwana ekologiczna
> 
> co z tego, że zysk na ekologicznym źródle energii, jak do wyprodukowania urządzenia i jego pracy  tworzy się taką  paskudną chemię
> 
> mnie to tchnie taką zawoalowaną hipokryzją


Jest firma, która przy produkcji kolektorów używa tylko prądu z elektrowni wodnej, Czas oddania energii użytej do produkcji kolektora to od 1,1 do 1,3 roku jego pracy.

Co do chemii to ja współczuje wnukom, które będą ewentualnie utylizować kolektory płaskie z czarnym chromem... brrr

Jezior - co do cen to na spadki bym szczególnie nie liczył u znanych i dobrych firm. A patrzyłem i porównywałem dziś rano ceny pakietów do c.w.u. + c.o. i byłem miło zaskoczony.

----------


## KArt

Pytanie do SNCF jaki masz zestaw kolektorów - proszę podaj typ i firmę - twoje dane wyglądają bardzo ciekawie

----------


## woland1980

Witam.

Wracając do sedna czyli pytania, według mojego rozeznania:

NIE OPŁACA SIĘ! ale.... tak samo nie opłaca się jeździć Sklasą, jak mozna Oktawią...

To serio jest raczej dylemat kompleksowy, czyli czy robic: POMPĘ ciepła, Reku, solary, itp... wydać 100tys. zł ipotem płacić za ogrzewanie i wodę grosze - do momentu kiedy się popsuje. Czy NIC nie robic i płacić jak biały człowiek grubasiaste rachunki. Według mnie dylemat z korzyścią na NIC.

----------


## bigrw

witaj wszystkich....
ciekawy jestem czy ktoś z was myślał nad zrobieniem sobie samemu zwykłych solarów.....koszt to około 450 zł i napewno wystarczająco woda się ogrzeje aby z niej korzystać bez podgrzewania w lecie....
....u mojej mamy zobilismy eksperyment i za 160 zł zrobiliśmy kolektor słoneczny który jest używany  :smile: _))) nie ma co się śmiać działa... został kupiony wąż czarny gumowy który został położony na daszku budynku gospodarczego który pokryty jest papą....i wyobraźcie sobie że woda potrafi się ograć do temperatury 55oC także wystarczy....
obecnie teraz chcę kupić jej zasobnik jakieś 250-300L który by magazynował przez jakis czas tą ciepłą wodę...
także cały "ala" system solarny" będzie kosztował jakieś 1600 zł, a to już koszt żaden....w stosunku do kosztów obecnie proponowanych na rynku systemów solarnych za jakieś 7.000 zł
ciekawy jestem kiedy się taka inwestycja zwróci takiemu .....za 10 lat ....15 lat....po których okaże się że należy kupić nowe solary....
Pozdrawiam....

----------


## Sloneczko

W Grecji na dachach budynków sanitarnych są zainstalowane czarne pojemniki na wodę, która jest doprowadzana do umywalek i do zewnętrznych pryszniców. A że u nas ostatnio nie gorzej ze słońcem niż w Grecji...  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> ....u mojej mamy zobilismy eksperyment i za 160 zł zrobiliśmy kolektor słoneczny który jest używany _))) nie ma co się śmiać działa... został kupiony wąż czarny gumowy który został położony na daszku budynku gospodarczego który pokryty jest papą....i wyobraźcie sobie że woda potrafi się ograć do temperatury 55oC także wystarczy....
> obecnie teraz chcę kupić jej zasobnik jakieś 250-300L który by magazynował przez jakis czas tą ciepłą wodę...


Poczytaj  TUTAJ   :smile: .
Najprostsze rozwiązania są wielokrotnie powtarzane  :smile: .

----------


## woland1980

co do tych zbiornuków to potwierdzam. Spędziłem kawał czasu na wyspach greckich, na Cyprze - tam wszystkie pojemniki są na dachach domów, te z kolektorami pomalowana na biało, te bez na czarno.... działa znakomicie... no ale to nie ten klimat.

----------


## HenoK

Jeszcze jeden pomysł na tani kolektor słoneczny pojawił się kilka lat temu w wątku :  KOLEKTOR SŁONECZNY 

A to propozycja z Allegro :
MINI SOLAR - PRYSZNIC SŁONECZNY 3L - WYPRZEDAŻ  :smile: .

----------


## ppp.j

Widzę że dyskusja zeszła na poziom "Pomysłowego Dobromira" i jeśli będziemy to rozpatrywali na zasadach zabawy z majsterkowaniem to wszystko OK, ale jeżeli chcemy mieć trochę luksusu za niewielkie pieniądze to nie tędy droga. Jak już pisałem sam kiedyś byłem zaślepiony solarami ale jak trzeźwo przekalkulowałem biorąc już realne koszty i ewentualne zyski to zawsze wychodził mi brak jakiejkolwiek oszczędności. A jeżeli komuś zostaną pieniądze po budowie to większy prestiż można uzyskać kupując lepszy samochód niż montując solary na dachu. Natomiast co do ekologii? Ciekaw jestem czy ci co tak szermują tym pojęciem sami naprzykład segregują odpady domowe? Ja mimo że nie postępuję ekologicznie z energją słoneczną odpady domowe segreguję na kompostowalne, spalarne i te które muszę poprzez Zakład Oczyszczania wyrzucić na składowisko. To też ekologia.

----------


## Sako

Z moja kalkulacji kosztow wynika:
- nie oplaca sie montowac soloarow
- oplaca sie zamontowac rurki do nich (zeby w przyszlosci nie kuc calego domu)
- poczekac na doplaty typu 75%  :smile:

----------


## jewrioszka

Przez cały rok budowy byliśmy na 100% zdecydowani na solary.
Koncepcji ogrzewania tez było wiele.

1. Ogrzewanie piecem retortowym jako najtańsze, solary ( płaskie) miały być wygodnym letnim żródłem ciepłej wody tylko po to żeby nie bawić się z zasypywaniem pieca. Wspomnę tylko że piec chodziłby wtedy na minimalnej mocy co z kolei wpływa na jego żywotność  Nie patrzyliśmy wtedy na ekonomikę zakupu solarów.

2. Na wiosnę okazało sie że wybudowaliśmy dom we wsi która jako jedyna w gminie ma gaz z rurki   :ohmy:  . Zmieniła sie więc koncepcja i mialy to byc teraz próżniówki, które przez "cały" rok wspomagały by CWU. 

Jednak po przeczytaniu tego wątka i wielu artykułów wychodzi na to że kolektory z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia opłacaja sie jedynie tym inwestorom którzy ogrzewaja domy gazem z bańki, olejem lub prądem.
W pozostałych przypadkach jest to nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie.( zbyt mała oszczędność, konieczne przeglądy itp)
Można oczywiście skusic sie na płaskie tylko że jak dla mnie sa one zbyt mało efektywne, tak naprawdę to działaja tylko w porze suchej.

Jeśli natomiast chodzi o aspekt ekologiczny to:
a) tanie solary sa robione w Chinach, a sa tanie bo tam nikt przy ich produkcji nie przejmuje sie skażeniem.
b) tanie solary sa tanie bo ich jakośc jest kiepska więc i szczelnośc też pozostawia wiele do życzenia.
c) jeśli sa nieszczelne ( próżniowe) tzn że nośnik ciepła zatruwa bezpośrednio nasze podwórko.
d) "glikol" trzeba co jakiś czas wymienić i albo zapłacimy specjalistycznej firmie która go zutylizuje ( albo i nie), lub wylejemy za płot. Więc gdzie tu ochrona środowiska?
e) po ok. 15-20 latach trzeba je będzie wymienić i co wtedy z tymi wszystkim tlenkami itp.?

Reasumując :jest to w tej chwili kosztowny gadżet, który ani nie obniża kosztów, ani nie chroni środowiska.

----------


## RAPczyn

Położenie rur w trakcie budowy to bardzo dobra inwestycja, trzeba tylko pamiętać aby nie przesadzić ze średnicą, miedz lutowana tylko na twardo lub skręcane z oringami metalowymi. Rury faliste DN 10 do 5m^2; DN 12 od 5 do 10m^2; DN 16od 10 do 15m^2 powierzchni czynnej kolektora. Rury miedziane Cu 12 do 12m^2; Cu 15 od 12 do 15m^2; powyżej 15m^2 to już się dzieli kolektory na pola. Izolacja najlepiej z EPDM/kauczuk w siatkowym oplocie (taka rajstopa) żeby szpaki nie wyjadły izolacji.

Z kolektorami robionymi w Chinach jest tak, że jak się patrzy Chińczykowi na ręce to robi dobrze, ale jak się człowiek odwróci to już robi "po swojemu".
Od jakiegoś roku zamiast Tyfocoru stosuje się wodę w obiegu - nie zamarza w zimie i można wspomagać centralne bez konieczności posiadania zbiorników buforowych. W dobrej klasy próżniowych kolektorach nie występuje zjawisko zużycia. Nie ma problemu szczelności w próżniowo-rurowych bo nie ma przejścia miedzi przez szkło.

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## matam

> moja PC ma jeszcze taka funkcje pokazuje takie cuś:
> 
> 
> 
> liczy ile musialaby pracowac PC by podgrzac wode CWU jakby nie słońce
> 
> takze widac ze sie nie opłaca


A mozesz podac przez jaki okres ten zysk powstal ??

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## eranet

te 413 kWh jakie to są realne oszczędności w pieniądzu? Solary płaskie czy próżniowe?

----------


## kroyena

SNCF nie panikuj.

Sąsiad wbrew pozorom dobrze ci zrobił.
Lipy to nie choiny, liście opadają jakoś tak chyba w ... listopadzie, a zaczynają porządnie cienić w... kwietniu   :Roll:   czy jakoś tak.  :Lol:  

Pani_kujesz stary.   :cool:  
Jakby chciał być złośliwy i odgrodzić sie od sąsiada to by wzdłuż granicy walnął świerk. A miałbym piękny widok na jego sad, a tak igliwie w rynnach, brak zachodów słońca i inne takie duperele.

Pewnie, ze sprawność ci nieco opadnie, ale cóż możesz te lipy randupem, albo innym dupem.

Jak będą miały więcej niż lat 5, czy 6 to już odpłatne zezwolenie potrzeba na usunięcie drzew nieowocowych. I nikogo nie będzie na to stać.

----------


## kroyena

Tak sobie przejechałem przez wąteczek i nasuwa mi się jedno "paraobiektywne" pytanie.

Pytanie oczywiście trąci o moje "wieczne" żądanie, aby właściciel tego Forum zaczął drukować co kwartał aktualne ceny poszczególnych nośników energii. To tak żeby sobie trendy uzmysłowić. Podobno trendy są najlepszym przyjacielem ekonomistów. To tak ponieważ jest napisane czy się opłaca.  :cool:  

A co reklamować się nie można? Ostatnio to każdy był matkąw ciąży, sądząc po banerach. Chyba pieniądze z funduszu prorodzinnego dostali.  :Mad:  


Ale wracając po aspektu.

Tak sobię klikam i myślę kto to w naszej Unii leży na podobnych szerokościach geograficznych. Bo od szerokości zależy słoneczko, a od długości geograficznej zasobność portfela.
No i wychodzi mi wyliczanka:
Angole,
Niederlandy,
Belgy,
Luksembranderburczycy,
no i oczywiście Ueberallesy,
z nami podobnych porównywał nie będę, chociaż Czesi kuszą.

Angole odpadają, jak wszyscy wiemy mają ciepło z Prądu. Prądu Zatokowego oczywiście. A do tego Albion to kraj pochmury i zamglony.

Ale już takie Niederlandy toż to kutwy. I będąc tam jakoś nie widziałem szczególnego osolarnienia. Może źle patrzyłem. Ale coś mi się wydaje, że chyba nie chcieli zaoszczędzić na eneergii, chociaż zarabiają inaczej i taka płyta czarna to w zasięgu Regału Kowalskiego dla polskiego Kowalskiego. Wicę coś nie tak.

Belgowie, albo inni Walonowie to niby podobnie jak my bo tani węgiel mają, a od Franców mogą se prąd tani z atomówek kupić i podobnie jak u Niederlandów znowu mi coś na oki padło bo tam nie widziałem solara na każdym domu, a jak by się opłacało to by było.

Luksembury podobno jedne z najbogatszych są, a u nich też nie widziałem. Dla takiego statystycznego Luksembura taki chiński kolektor to jak splunąć dla mnie przynajmniej.

Ueberallesy, tutaj też nie było solarów na każdym domu, a jak wiemy Niemce to naród wyrachowany i systematyczny.

No i ja jakiś teraz zagubiony jestem.  :oops:  
Bo z jednej strony bractwo forumowe klika że niby nie, a jednak warto.
Z drugiej strony Murator nie chce drukować aktualnych cen nośników energi w celach porównawczych. Nie chodzi tu żeby miał wróżyć co za rok lub 5 lat, ale żeby podawać jak te ceny się posunęły (a nam szaraczkom przysunęły po portfelach) i żadne argumenta nie działają. Pewnie utraciliby reklamodawców.
Z trzeciej strony sąsiedzi mający nieco wiecej w portfelu i wyrachowane będące jakoś nie obrosły masowo w czarne płyty.

Ja jestem też za ekologią, i tanimi kosztami utrzymania, ale są pewne ale.

No więc jak z tymi kolektorami, dlaczego ich u sąsiadów tak mało?

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## jahani

> Napisał mpoplaw
> 
> gdyby grzał prądem CWU to 413 kWh * 0,36 = 149 zł
> 
> 
> to nie tak
> 
> 413kWh zaoszczedzone na pracy PC ktora ma u mnie wspolczynnik COP 4,3-4,6
> 
> co daje srednio ze jak samym pradem mialbym grzac to 413*4,5*0,36=669zł



Chyba raczej 413 : 4,5 * 0,36= 33,04 zł

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## jahani

qrde to zaoszczedzone 413 KW ciepła a nie energii elektrycznej, czy sie myle?

bo jak 413 KW ciepła to aby go "wyprodukować" potrzeba 91,78 KW energii elektrycznej.

Pompa ciepła z 1 KW "produkuje" 430-460 kW ciepła (COP 4,3-4.6) to aby "wyprodukować" 413 kW ciepła treba 413 : 4.5 = 91,78 KW energii elektrycznej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kroyena

jahani, ale ta pompa ciepła to ci się opłaca?

Porównanie jest do tradycyjnych nośników, jak se wklikasz całkowity koszt p.c. do arkusza to odechce ci się takiej grupy wsparcia, gdyż jeżeli słonko przygrzewa to p.c. nie podskoczy kolektorom w uzysku ciepła.

Tańsze serwisowanie, mniejszy pobór energii,..

----------


## jahani

> jahani, ale ta pompa ciepła to ci się opłaca?
> 
> Porównanie jest do tradycyjnych nośników, jak se wklikasz całkowity koszt p.c. do arkusza to odechce ci się takiej grupy wsparcia, gdyż jeżeli słonko przygrzewa to p.c. nie podskoczy kolektorom w uzysku ciepła.
> 
> Tańsze serwisowanie, mniejszy pobór energii,..


Wszystko się zgadza, ale nie o to chodzi, nie mam nic do pomp ciepła, ba nawet zostawię sobie możliwość zamontowania jej w przyszłości w nowobudowanym domu. Wskazałem tylko błąd matematyczny.
a przy okazji poprawiam swój



> Pompa ciepła z 1 KW "produkuje" *4,3-4,6* kW ciepła (COP 4,3-4.6) to aby "wyprodukować" 413 kWh ciepła trzeba 413 : 4.5 = 91,78 KW energii elektrycznej.


No chyba że na zdjęciu 
 
jest już obliczona zaoszczędzona energia elektryczna którą pobrałaby pompa do produkcji ciepła – i tego ciepła byłoby 413 kWh * 4,5 (COP) = 1858,5 kWh

koniec tematu!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## kroyena

To chyba zysk solarny, a nie elektryczny.
Pewnie termopara w zbiorniku i wzrost temperatury po objętości. Ciekawe czy zlicza przyrost objętości jeżeli ktoś np. by używał ciepłej wody w trakcie podgrzewania solarami.

----------


## agula1978

> A tak może z innej beczki, w ostatnim muratorze była reklama Brassa, i promocja ze po 1lutego jak zakupisz dach to dostaniesz .... (wlasnie co??). Panel a może cos wiecej. Byla podana infolinia ale tam w sumie nie dowiedzialem sie niczego oprocz tego ze szczegoly beda 1 lutego i trzeba zakupic produktow firmy brass za conajmniej 8 tys. A tak sie wlasnie skalda ze sie lapie na warunki i to z b, duzym zapasem i zrzera mnie ciekawosc, moze wie ktos cos o tym?? Jestem tylko ciekaw czy to jakas podpucha czy cos sie ma na rzeczy.
> 
> 
> Sprzet w promocji jest firmy Viessmann, a jak wiadomo taki kolektorek 100zl nie kosztuje.
> 
> A waracajac do tematu, jak mozna wyczytac powyzej jestem na etapie kladzenia dachu. Domek ma 200m kw, sciany 3w (14cm OC) i to co nam spedza sen z powiek to decyzja czym grzac, i jak wiecie jest to chyba najgorsza decyzja w trakcie budowy domu. Jak pisalem wczesniej nie chce sie wpierdzielic w gaz bojakos mnie nie bawi placic 50 za gaz i 50 oplat stalych miesiecznie, a tak mam teraz w mieszkaniu. Jako podstawowym zrodlem ciepla bedzie piec na wegiel kamienny i brunatny (automatyczny z podajnikiem) i to rozwiazuje temat co i cwu w okresie grzania, teraz tylko kwestia ogrzania w lato wody i jezeli udalo by sie cokolwiek wyciagnac z tej promocji to bym nawet sie nie zawachal i zalozyl solary. W moim przypadki dysponuje kwota ok 6 tys zl i mam wybor GAZ czy Solary, za gazem nie przemawia chyba nic poza tym ze dom bez gazu to jakos tak dziwnie, a za solarami to ze:
> - szpan  (zazdrosej rodzince zagotuje sie pod sufitem   )
> - ekologia
> - brak abonamentu
> ...



Napisz mi proszę czy skorzystałeś z tej promocji i jak to się opłaca itd- bo też się ostatnio nad tym zastanawiałam

----------


## eranet

a ja mam inne pytanie...
wody mam pod dostatkiem, ba, nawet za duzo, myslałem o kolektorach, po przeczytaniu stwierdziłem, ze przygotuję tylko instalacje i poczekam na lepsze czasy... ale teraz mam za duzo wody i stad moje pytanie. Czy gdybym jej zuzywał naprawde duzo w domu, to wtedy kolektor juz sie opłaca czy nadal jednak nie?

----------


## olorobal

Próbowałam opanować wątek, ale na razie nie mam siły na to. Ale już niedługo....

Kupiliśmy stary dom. Z mediów mamy tylko prąd i wodę... Czyli ogrzewanie CWU przez cały rok elektrycznie lub z kotła węglowego.... Czyli nieciekawie. Bo prąd nietani a do kotła trzeba dokładać cały rok :? Kolektor nie powiem, bardzo atrakcyjny w tej kwestii jest dla mnie.... No i trochę pomocniczo w ogrzewaniu pomieszczeń..... 
Cały czas analizujemy.... 

Już wiem, że u nas taka instalacja kosztowałaby ok 10 tys. zł i 25% rabatu po znajomości.... 

Mieszane mam uczucia....

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał SNCF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mpoplaw
> 
> ...


Też mi tak wychodzi  ::-(: 

Na pohybel solarom ?  ::-(:

----------


## 12marek

Witam, coś nam się zaciął ten wątek.

No to jak - opłaca sie czy nie? 

BO NIE WIEM JUZ CO ROBIĆ!!!!!!!!

Warunki wstępne:
- 5 osobowa rodzina, 
- dom 130 m2, 
- ogrzewanie kominek z płaszczem, 
- CWU zima z kominka,
- CWU latem ??????????????????????????

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Opłaca się, bo to ciepełko z solara to gratis jest.
No, jak się solarek jaki "tymi ręcami" postawi.
Można też PC malutką do grzania wody latem pędzoną ciepełkiem zaokiennym.
Adam M.

----------


## 12marek

> Opłaca się, bo to ciepełko z solara to gratis jest.
> No, jak się solarek jaki "tymi ręcami" postawi.
> Można też PC malutką do grzania wody latem pędzoną ciepełkiem zaokiennym.
> Adam M.


Może cos więcej na ten temat?
Jak zrobic , jakie koszty, ile roboty, itd

Tak naprawdę ile kosztowałby taki gotowy zestaw dla mojej rodziny, a ile zestaw robiony samodzielnie?

Ogólnie więcej, więcej , więcej na ten temat!!!

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Jak wygląda latarka, jak działa i z czego się składa, to chłopcy (głównie, ale nie wyłącznie) zazwyczaj dowiadują się jeszcze w czasach przed szkolnych.
Potrafisz zrobić DOBRĄ latarkę?
CZEMU (tak lub nie)?
Tu jest to samo.
Co można.
Można nie łazić na skróty w swojej konstrukcji. Można każdy szczegół dopracować sobie tak, żeby był idealnie dopasowany do własnego obiektu. Śrubować w górę wszelkie parametry konstrukcji w sposób niemożliwy do osiągnięcia w konstrukcja wytwarzanych masowo. Można, ale zwykle odbywa się to kosztem czasu. Budowa takiego kolektora trwa i trwa. Końca nie widać a rodzinka zaczyna wciskać coraz dłuższe szpilki. To jest ten główny koszt.
Materiałowe są niewielkie. Wiadomo, że żeby równo przyciąć, dobrze pomalować czy odpowiednio wygładzić jakiś element, to trzeba mieć CZYM.
Pożyczać? Zazwyczaj pada w rękach i tworzy się kłopot. Kupić? Dla tej jednej robótki? Koszt rośnie.
Ale... Ale jak ktoś wytwarza np. wieszaki do ubrań (to tylko przykład!), to komplet narzędzi już ma!
Tylko wtedy musiałby przestać wytwarzać to, na czym się zna od stu lat i zacząć wykonywać coś pierwszy raz... Zero zarobku wprost i "tracenie czasu" (wizja rodziny) na głupoty, bo TO SIĘ KUPUJE!
Wracamy do punktu wyjścia - ale kupowane to jest za drogie!

Fizyka działania tego urządzenia nie jest przesadnie złożona. KAŻDA taka konstrukcja zadziała. Zadziała lepiej lub gorzej - ale z całą pewnością!
Nie da się? - nieprawda! Da się!
ZAWSZE?

Po prostu. Nie zawsze i nie każdy jest w stanie stworzyć sobie takie warunki, w których można to DOBRZE wykonać. Wykonywać NIEDOBRZE? - PO CO?

Masz warunki? Pomysł jest dobrze opisany! Tylko zrobić!
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## 12marek

Taaa, no to mi najlepszy doradca na forum doradził - wielkie dzięki!

Latarke moge zrobic i bedzie działać.

Zapytam inaczej:
1. Czy jesteś posiadaczem kolektora słonecznego?
Jeżeli tak to jakiego?
2. Zbudowałeś kolektor słoneczny samodzielnie?
Jeżeli tak to opisz jak sie sprawdza, warto czy nie warto było go robić.
Jeżeli odpowiedź na oby pytania brzmi "nie" - to po co ta dyskusja?

Narzędzia mam - tylko nie wiem, czy takie jakie są potrzebne, bo ktoś mi pisze ogólniki. 
Jeżeli temat jest dobrze opisany to poproszę o np. link do strony - wtedy byłaby to pomoc.

Nadal nie mam odpowiedzi na zasadnicze pytanie tego wątka.  :sad:  

Jak kolega pewnie zauważył jestem w trakcie budowy i szukam konkretów a nie dywagacji. Jak zakończę budowę to pewnie będę miał więcej czasu na siedzenie przed komputerem. 
Wtedy też pewnie za jakiś czas stanę się "OŚWIECONĄ GÓRĄ OLIMPU"

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Adamol

> Taaa, no to mi najlepszy doradca na forum doradził - wielkie dzięki!
> 
> Latarke moge zrobic i bedzie działać.
> 
> Zapytam inaczej:
> 1. Czy jesteś posiadaczem kolektora słonecznego?
> Jeżeli tak to jakiego?
> 2. Zbudowałeś kolektor słoneczny samodzielnie?
> Jeżeli tak to opisz jak sie sprawdza, warto czy nie warto było go robić.
> ...


Z tego co wiem, jest taka funkcja 'Szukaj'. Warto z niej skorzystać....

----------


## 12marek

Ufff,
Poszukałem - dotarłem do 3 strony - poddałem się   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  

Wnioski:
 1. Zająć się budową domu, 
2. Solary jeżeli już to kupić ( chociaz lektura tego wątka do tego mnie nie zachęciła).  
3. A jak skończę budowę, ogarnę ogród, posadze drzewa, zrobie stawek nie będę miał co robić to postaram się dotrzeć do ostatniej strony i zbudować (podobno tam jest wszystko napisane ) solar do podgrzewania ogrzewania.  

Pozdrawiam wszystkich i dziękuję

----------


## Lookita

:Smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Nie poddawaj się!
Celujesz BARDZO wysoko!!!
"solar do podgrzewania ogrzewania. "

Zacznij gromadzić materiały i narzędzia!
Pompę próżniową, palnik tlenowo-propanowy, stare neonówki (im dłuższe tym lepiej), Trochę czasu z pewnością zajmie Ci nauka jak się skutecznie zamyka w płomieniu palnika wypróżniowane rurki. Oczywiście trening w gięciu, łączeniu i kształtowaniu szkła sodowego też trochę trwa...Ale wszystko jest dla ludzi...

Trochę zabawy kwasami, czernienie miedzi (czerń chromowa), a reszta prosta!
Twarde luty i kompletny pakiet gotowy. Tylko go umieścić w ognisku aluminiowej kolebki i wystawić na słoneczko zimowe - i ciepełko samo płynie!

Da się! Są firmy, które robią to stale, ciągle... I jeszcze na tym zarabiają...

Ja, to bym się musiał ze dwa tygodnie przygotowywać do takiej roboty...
Dlatego wybrałem solarki do CWU na lato. Prościej... Narzędziowo prościej...

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## leonada

Mam kominek z płaszczem wodnym 19kw i to moje jedyne ogrzewanie i jestem zadowolony , nawet jak była zima -25 stopni to radził sobie bez problemy ( warunek suche drzewo , sezonowane przynajmniej 8-9 miesięcy ) . Problem pojawił sie latem bo żeby mieć ciepłą wodę trzeba było napalić  . Dołorzyłem 2 kolektory słoneczne hewaleksa - całą instalacje robiłem sam , koszt materiałów to około 4500 zł , bez boilera bo miałem . Jednak doszedłem do wniosku , że potrzeba 3 a raczej 4 paneli by zapewnić ciepła wode ( mycie naczyń , kompanie ) koszt jednego panela to około 1350 zł . teraz w listopadzie też sobie dobrze radzą ale jak jest słońce .

----------


## PiotrZwoliński

Witam

Instalacja Kolektorów słonecznych nie należy do najtańszych inwestycji. Jednak *Kolektory słoneczne* są najtańszym jak i jednym z najbardziej ekologicznych urządzeń do pozyskiwania energii cieplnej. 


Wiekszość forumowiczów pyta o zwrot kosztów instalacji 
Należy uwzględnić kilka kwestii. 

KOLEKTORY SŁONECZNE firmyThermoSolar 

*1. Ogrzewanie wody* 

Jeżeli w domku mieszka 4-6 osób to taka inwestycja zwróci sie szybciej po około 5-8 lat niż w domku w którym mieszkaja 1-3 osoby. 
Jeszcze szybciej inwestycja zwróci sie w np Hotelach czy Pensjonatach gdzie zapotrzebowanie na wodę ciepłą jest większe. 

*2. Ogrzewanie wody plus Wspomaganie Ogrzewania C.O.* 

W przypadku gdy zainstalowane kolektory słoneczne wykorzystamy do ogrzewania CWU oraz wpomagania ogrzewania C.O. {niskotemperaturowe ogrzewanie} to koszt takiej inwestycji zwróci sie nam zdecydowanie szybciej niż w pkt 1, ponieważ spora część zaoszczędzimy na np ekogroszku czy gazie,prądzie {do około 30%} 




Z poważaniem 
Piotr Zwoliński 
Specjalista ds. sprzedaży 
tel./fax: + 48 34 3 634 325, 360 18 09 
www.solar-pro.pl 
[email protected]

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## Ziarutek

Większość widzę zachwyca się kominkiem z PW ale instalację kolektorów uważa za nieopłacalną.


No to powiedzcie mi co w takim przypadku jak mam zamiar ogrzewać gazem i mam dylemat czy inwestować 10 tys. zł w kolektory czy podobną kwotę w kominek z PW ?

Kolektory się nie zwrócą (lub zwrócą na emeryturze) a kominek z PW to niby za 3 lata?
Kolektory nie przydają się w porach deszczowych i zimą a kominek z PW w lecie się przydaje?
Żeby kominek ogrzewał to jeszcze trzeba mu dać „papu”, zapotrzebowanie na energię elektryczną oba systemy mają podobne.
Kolektorami też mogę ogrzewać C.O. stosując zbiornik buforowy.

Powiedzcie jak to jest bo może czegoś nie rozumiem, lub nie wiem czegoś co jest tajemnicą handlową sprzedających te „systemy grzewcze” – o ile tak to można nazwać.
Może ja nie mam pojęcia o kosztach kominka z PW, może da się go zrobić za 4 tys. ?

Nie wiem, oświećcie mnie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ppp.j

> No to powiedzcie mi co w takim przypadku jak mam zamiar ogrzewać gazem i mam dylemat czy inwestować 10 tys. zł w kolektory czy podobną kwotę w kominek z PW ?
> 
> Kolektory się nie zwrócą (lub zwrócą na emeryturze) a kominek z PW to niby za 3 lata?
> Kolektory nie przydają się w porach deszczowych i zimą a kominek z PW w lecie się przydaje?
> Żeby kominek ogrzewał to jeszcze trzeba mu dać „papu”, zapotrzebowanie na energię elektryczną oba systemy mają podobne.
> Kolektorami też mogę ogrzewać C.O. stosując zbiornik buforowy.
> 
> Powiedzcie jak to jest bo może czegoś nie rozumiem, lub nie wiem czegoś co jest tajemnicą handlową sprzedających te „systemy grzewcze” – o ile tak to można nazwać.
> Może ja nie mam pojęcia o kosztach kominka z PW, może da się go zrobić za 4 tys. ?
> ...


Niestety zarówno stosując kominek z PW jak i kolektory słoneczne poza mankamentami o których wspomniałewś jesteś uzależniony od energii elektrycznej. Nie wiem jak u Ciebie, ale ja mam częste kilkugodzinne wyłączenia prądu, lecz mam i kominek z grawitacyjną DGP. Mmimo że wszystko stoi to ciepełko się rozchodzi po domu.

----------


## Sloneczko

Wypadałoby mieć agregat prądotwórczy na wypadek wyłączeń prądu. Jest to doskonała rzecz, ale niezbyt tania: http://www.mojahonda.pl/agregaty-pradotworcze

----------


## woland1980

Jak sobie przez rok dumaliśmy o projekie domu, to zaczęło się od Kolektorów+ kominek z PW i innych wynalazków bardzo obiecująco brzmiących. Niestety zycie weryfikuje takie podejście i doszlismy do wniosku, że w tej chwili najekonomiczniej jest stosować rozwiązania średnionakładowe inwestycyjnie, i średnie w kosztach uzytkowania. 
Kominek tak, ale bez PW i DGP.
Bez Solarów i PC jeśli nie ma dotacji w gminie...
Bez Reku i Went Mechanicznej...

Oczywiście to są subiektywne wybory i każdy ma prawo mysleć inaczej, ja wolałbym zaoszczędzone w ten sposób 100tys. wydać na np. lepszą działkę, większy dom, czy drugi samochód :Smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Odpuść wszystko z wyjątkiem wentylacji mechanicznej.
Poniżej 10 tys kosztuje!
Tyle to na kominach zaoszczędzisz!
Adam M.

----------


## leonada

DO *Sloneczko* 

Mam u siebie do podtrzymania pracy pomp gdy zabraknie prądu użyte UPS + akumulator 120 Ah / 12 V , starcza to na prace kominka na około 11 godzin ( prąd pobierają 2 pompy na raz ) , takze jak niema pradu to sobie też napalę i mam ciepło lub jak jest napalone i wyjade to UPS sam sie przełacza gdy jest zanik prądu i drzewo w kominku napewno zdąży sie wypalić zanim sie skończy prąd z UPSa . Koszt aku 120ah to około 500 zł , do tego ups 300w na allegro za 130 zł i oto cały koszt urzadzenia no i jeszcze jeden metr kabla . Zdejmujemy obudowę z ups i podłaczamy aku 120ah/12v , plus do plusa a minus do minusa ( w ups jest też mały aku ) .  Aku zwykły nie żelowy choć w ups jest żelowy , połaczyłem te dwa i jakoś dobrze współprtacują , to że pracuja 11 godzin wiem nie z obliczeń a z praktyki . Ponieważ napaliłem i wyłączyłem zasilanie z gniazdka , tak że pompy pracowały na ups i patrzałem na zegar . Co do pomp to chodziła jedna "40 Leszno" na drugim biegu ( pobiera około 45W ) i jedna "60 Wilo" na pierwszym biegu (pobiera około 46W ) , niemam do tego wentylatora zadnego . Te dwie pompy tylko pobierały prąd z ups . To cała filozofia  Przewago upsa nad przetwornica jest taka że ups sam załacza i wyłącza i automatycznie sam doładowywuje aku jak spadnie na nim napięcie a przetwornice trzeba recznie załączać i prostownikiem aku ładować żyby miał prąd jak się wyczerpie , choć są i przetwornice które też ładują aku .

----------


## 12marek

leonada:
Jakiej mocy jest ten ups i co i jakiej mocy zasila? 
Ja myślę o zasileniu awaryjnym ale tylko po to aby nie zagotować kominka. Czyli aby zdążył wygasnąć po zamknięciu przepustnicy wlotu powietrza.
Czyli na zailenie automatyki i pomp obiegowych c.o. 
Czy czegoś jeszcze?
Pozdrawiam

P.S. 
Kasę na kolektory na razie odkładam na boczek - do lata się wyjaśni.

----------


## kloszi

Mam pytanie odnośnie solarów próżniowych:
- czy można podłączyć solar próżniowy (HotPipe) zwykłą rurą PEX która wytrzymuje do 95 °C (w układzie chłodziwem jest woda)
- co sądzicie o układzie przedstawionym poniżej ?
- czy cena 1800zl brutto za solara próżniowego (18 rur, 150cm, fi47mm) jest OK? 

Ponieważ posiadam zasobnik cieplny (100 L) podłączony do pieca CO (z naturalnym obiegiem), tylko niestety posiada on tylko 1 płaszcz wiec wymyśliłem następujący sposób podpięcia się do niego solara próżniowego (18 rur, 150cm, fi47mm) . 

Legenda:
1 - zawór zwrotny
2 - zawór ręczny otwierany podczas okresu zimowego żeby chłodziwo w postaci wody spłynęło z solara.
3 - zbiornik wzbiorczy
4 - pompa
5,6 - zawór ręczny (otwierany podczas gdy kocioł CO pracuje)

Zawór zwrotny 1 i zawór 2 wprowadziłem ponieważ wydaje mi się że wtedy pompka 4 nie będzie się tak często załączać.
Sterownik (Atmega8 ) oprogramuje tak żeby pompka była cały czas załączona jeśli temperatura na solarze zbliża się do 100 °C. Zamiast zaworu 2 myślę zastosować elektrozawór tak żeby sie otwierał kiedy temperatura zewnętrzna zbliża się do 0 °C.

----------


## RAPczyn

> Mam pytanie odnośnie solarów próżniowych:
> - czy można podłączyć solar próżniowy (HotPipe) zwykłą rurą PEX która wytrzymuje do 95 °C (w układzie chłodziwem jest woda)


"Heat Pipe". Broń Boże, albo miedź (twardy lut oraz skręcane bez uszczelek gumowych) albo stal (spawana).




> - co sądzicie o układzie przedstawionym poniżej ?
> - czy cena 1800zl brutto za solara próżniowego (18 rur, 150cm, fi47mm) jest OK?
> 
> Ponieważ posiadam zasobnik cieplny (100 L) podłączony do pieca CO (z naturalnym obiegiem), tylko niestety posiada on tylko 1 płaszcz wiec wymyśliłem następujący sposób podpięcia się do niego solara próżniowego (18 rur, 150cm, fi47mm).


Cena jest bardzo przystępna, jednak muszą być tego konsekwencje.
Jeśli kocioł który masz nie jest na paliwo stałe to zamknij układ naczyniem wzbiorczo-przeponowym. Będzie można zastosować wtedy, przystosowany fabrycznie do pracy z wodą AquaPakiet pozwalający wykorzystać zbiornik do c.w.u. z jedną wężownicą. Kolektory muszą pracować w układzie zamkniętym.

----------


## Mice

Po pierwsze coś tanio 1800 zł za solara rurowego ...
Po drugie ta rurka do 95stC to ma duże szanse spłynąć
Po trzecie zbiornik 100l przy dobrym kolektorze to zagrzejesz b.szybko, pomyślałeś co dalej z temp. w solarze ?
A po czwarte ... chyba widziałem to na elektrodzie   :Lol:

----------


## kloszi

OK wielkie dzięki za informacje na temat PEX.
Mam jeszcze jedna wątpliwość co do rurek próżniowych:

Firmy Polskie sprzedają tylko 3 rodzaje rurek próżniowych:
- fi 70mm dlugosc 1.9m
- fi 47mm dlugosc 1.5m
- fi 58mm dlugosc 1.8m

i wydaje mi sie ze te wszystkie rureczki pochodzą z Chin. 
Kontaktowałem sie z jedną z chińskich firm i ceny mają rzeczywiście niskie (ok polowe tańsze niż u nas płaskie) ale niestety trzeba zamówić cały kontener za ok 30 000$ i ryzyko bardzo duże...

----------


## JacekUnihome

> Napisał rimo
> 
> A czy ktoś wyorzystuje kolektory do ogrzewania?
> 
> Zamierzam założyć ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu i do częściowego podgrzania chciałabym wykorzystać solary.
> 
> 
> Oczywiście, ale nie jako główne źródło ciepła. W zintegrowanym systemie ogrzewać można wykorzystując każde źródło ciepła: słońce, drewno, gaz, prąd,  jednak słońca w sezonie grzewczym jest zbyt mało aby w naszych warunkach. Dodam, że np w dniu wczorajszym u mnie zasobnik (300l) podgrzał się od solarów o ok 11 st.C, i mogę zdecydować o tym gdzie to ciepło skierować - ogrzać CWU czy podgrzać podłogi.


Witam wszystkich. To mój pierwszy post po kilku latach, z nowym nickiem. Kilku starych bywalców może kojarzyc mnie przez Unihome, jest nawet o tym stronka. Tak można wykorzystywać kolektory słoneczne do ogrzewania, ale trzeba mieć system który będzie tym inteigentnie zarządzał. Sprawa jest o tyle skomplikowana, że mając kolektory, zazwyczaj nie jest to jedyne tylko któreś tam źródło ciepła w domku. Problem polega na tym, by ciepło ze słońca któego jest dużo latem a mniej zimą, tak efektywnie "mieszać" z ciepłem z głównego źródła ciepła by to miało sens... Wiem ględzę naukowo ale tym sie zajmję i tak mi zostało  :Confused:  
A teraz prosto. Mam zainstalowany kominek z PW, pompę ciepła i kilka różnych kolektorów - bo testują to i porównuje od kilku lat. Jeżeli robię ciepłą wodę z paneli słonecznych, to priorytetowo używam jej do CWU bo to się najbardziej oplaca (CWU ma najczęsciej priorytet nad CO). Jeżeli mam nadmiar ciepełka to pchm je w podłogi. Proste ? tak ale musi być system (u mnie BMS czyli inteligenty budynek) który to będzie mieszał i przełączał. ALe się da i to działa
pozdrawiam
JAcekUnihome

----------


## RAPczyn

> OK wielkie dzięki za informacje na temat PEX.
> Mam jeszcze jedna wątpliwość co do rurek próżniowych:
> 
> Firmy Polskie sprzedają tylko 3 rodzaje rurek próżniowych:
> - fi 70mm dlugosc 1.9m
> - fi 47mm dlugosc 1.5m
> - fi 58mm dlugosc 1.8m
> 
> i wydaje mi sie ze te wszystkie rureczki pochodzą z Chin. 
> Kontaktowałem sie z jedną z chińskich firm i ceny mają rzeczywiście niskie (ok polowe tańsze niż u nas płaskie) ale niestety trzeba zamówić cały kontener za ok 30 000$ i ryzyko bardzo duże...


Jeśli chodzi o rury do kolektorów próżniowo-rurowych to są wykonywane w dwóch miejscach. Pierwsze to chiny, fabryka Linuo - PARADIGMA - Ritter-solar. Rury z tej fabryki są produkowane dla innych producentów kolektorów, są starsze technologicznie, osiągają mniejsze uzyski niż rury produkowane w drugiej fabryce w Niemczech. Niemieckie rury trafiają tylko do produktów sygnowanych logiem PARADIGMA.

----------


## kloszi

Do RAPczyn
Sorki za jeszcze jedno pytanie:

Dlaczego preferujesz system zamknięty dla solarów?
Ja miałem szkolenie przez przedstawicieli "Gomon" i oni uważali system otwarty za równie dobry, jako czynnik chłodzący wodę.

Podczas szkolenia do solara sie podpinali specjalną rurką karbowaną nierdzewną której niestety nie mogę znaleźć na rynku Polskim.

----------


## HenoK

> Do RAPczyn
> Sorki za jeszcze jedno pytanie:
> 
> Dlaczego preferujesz system zamknięty dla solarów?
> Ja miałem szkolenie przez przedstawicieli "Gomon" i oni uważali system otwarty za równie dobry, jako czynnik chłodzący wodę.
> 
> Podczas szkolenia do solara sie podpinali specjalną rurką karbowaną nierdzewną której niestety nie mogę znaleźć na rynku Polskim.


Wydaje mi się, że układ otwarty mógłby być równie dobry, ale naczynie wzbiorcze musi być wtedy powyżej kolektorów, a nie tak jak na Twoim schemacie poniżej :

Zbędny staje się też odpowietrznik przy kolektorach - trzeba tylko zadbać o odpowiednie spadki rur.

----------


## kloszi

No tak jak w układzie chodzi glikol a nie woda. 
Zbiornik jest specjalnie poniżej żeby można było spuszczać wodę kiedy temperatura zbliża sie do 0 stopni.

----------


## RAPczyn

Wydaje mi się,że zestaw o, którym mówimy jest przewidziany dla np. ogródków działkowych itp. Woda, która ogrzewa się w rurach próżniowych, grawitacyjnie ciepła gromadzi w zbiorniku nad rurami jest wodą ciepłą do użytku, a nie wodą ciepłowniczą.



Tak to wygląda na rys. poglądowym (rury próżniowe nienarysowane, są wstawione w zbiornik).

Na zimę spuszcza się wodę ze zbiornika (wylewką) i zostawią tą która jest w rurach. Rury z wodą (lodem) wytrzymują do -28st.C




Gdy mamy kolektory próżniowo-rurowe z wodą ciepłowniczą jako medium, musi być układ zamknięty, bez dyfuzji tlenowej oraz automatyka sterująco-zabezpieczające, aby układ mógł pracować w zimie.

Widzę, że Gomon ma również pakiet Drain Back System, gdzie jest układ otwarty, jednak jak to się będzie zachowywało w zimie i czy dają gwarancje na niezamarzanie, tego nie wiem.

Rury faliste solar z izolacją z EPDM (zabezpieczona przed ptactwem), przewodem dla czujnika plus dodatki w rozmiarze DN 10; 12; 16 oraz długościach 15 i 25m są dostępne. Skręcane na zacisk.

----------


## kloszi

> Wydaje mi się,że zestaw o, którym mówimy jest przewidziany dla np. ogródków działkowych itp


Mam taki w ogródku




Co ciekawe to to ze zastosowali 100 litrowy zbiornik do 18 rurek (trochę mały zasobnik)
Po 3 dniach (dość słonecznych) we wrześniu zagotowała się w nim woda (oczywiście nie odbierałem cieplej wody)




> Na zimę spuszcza się wodę ze zbiornika (wylewką) i zostawią tą która jest w rurach. Rury z wodą (lodem) wytrzymują do -28st.C


Sądzę że jakby zostawić wodę w rurkach przy -28st.C to by je rozdarło. Zbiornik i jego powłoka termiczna najprawdopodobniej tyle wytrzymują





> Drain Back System, gdzie jest układ otwarty, jednak jak to się będzie zachowywało w zimie i czy dają gwarancje na niezamarzanie


Sądzę że nie ma prawa zamarznąć bo cała woda spływa do zbiornika wzbiorczego (tylko należy pamiętać o odpowiednich spadkach)




> w rozmiarze DN 10; 12; 16 oraz długościach 15 i 25m są dostępne


Gdzie?

----------


## HenoK

> No tak jak w układzie chodzi glikol a nie woda. 
> Zbiornik jest specjalnie poniżej żeby można było spuszczać wodę kiedy temperatura zbliża sie do 0 stopni.


O takim rozwiązaniu nie pomyślałem  :wink: .

----------


## JacekUnihome

> Większość widzę zachwyca się kominkiem z PW ale instalację kolektorów uważa za nieopłacalną.
> 
> 
> No to powiedzcie mi co w takim przypadku jak mam zamiar ogrzewać gazem i mam dylemat czy inwestować 10 tys. zł w kolektory czy podobną kwotę w kominek z PW ?
> 
> Kolektory się nie zwrócą (lub zwrócą na emeryturze) a kominek z PW to niby za 3 lata?
> Kolektory nie przydają się w porach deszczowych i zimą a kominek z PW w lecie się przydaje?
> Żeby kominek ogrzewał to jeszcze trzeba mu dać „papu”, zapotrzebowanie na energię elektryczną oba systemy mają podobne.
> Kolektorami też mogę ogrzewać C.O. stosując zbiornik buforowy.
> ...


Witam
Dziś krótko odpowiadając Ziarutkowi.
MIałem taki sam dylemat 5 lat temu kiedy wykańczałem dom. Namówiony przez firmę instalatorską dałem się skusić na najnowocześniejszy (wtedy) kondensacyjny piec gazowy. Po dwóch sezanach grzewczych przesałem go używać na rzecz kominka z PW oraz pompy ciepła (kiedy nie chce mi sie palić w kominku). Koszty spadły dramatycznie. Opublikowałem to na swojej prywatnej stronie poświeconej tej porblematyce: http://www.unihome.pl/index.php?page=ekonomika-unihome . Dziś nie miałbym najmnijszych wątpliwości, zakup pieca gazowego to strata pieniedzy.
pozdrawiam
JAcekUnihome

----------


## KiZ

> Jak sobie przez rok dumaliśmy o projekie domu, to zaczęło się od Kolektorów+ kominek z PW i innych wynalazków bardzo obiecująco brzmiących. Niestety zycie weryfikuje takie podejście i doszlismy do wniosku, że w tej chwili najekonomiczniej jest stosować rozwiązania średnionakładowe inwestycyjnie, i średnie w kosztach uzytkowania. 
> Kominek tak, ale bez PW i DGP.
> Bez Solarów i PC jeśli nie ma dotacji w gminie...
> Bez Reku i Went Mechanicznej...
> 
> Oczywiście to są subiektywne wybory i każdy ma prawo mysleć inaczej, ja wolałbym zaoszczędzone w ten sposób 100tys. wydać na np. lepszą działkę, większy dom, czy drugi samochód


Rany, dwie plazmy i brakło na rekuperatorek?   :ohmy:   :wink:

----------


## 12marek

> zakup pieca gazowego to strata pieniedzy.


To co  :ohmy:   to już nawet gazu nie warto zakładać?   :sad:  

- na P.C. jakąkolwiek mnie nie stać
- kolektory nie warto, bo za długo się zwracają
- kominek z płaszczem śmierdzi
- kominek z DGP też do bani
- gaz za drogi
- olej opałowy j.w.
- ekogroszek - nie mam miejsca w kotłowni
- ?
No i co tu zrobić?  :Confused: 
Wyliczanka?
Redukcja?

A może ZAMIAST ciepły sweterek?

----------


## Jurek_Z

> zakup pieca gazowego to strata pieniedzy.
> 			
> 		
> 
> To co   to już nawet gazu nie warto zakładać?   
> 
> - na P.C. jakąkolwiek mnie nie stać
> - kolektory nie warto, bo za długo się zwracają
> - kominek z płaszczem śmierdzi
> ...


Może domek w okolicach Barcelony   :Wink2:   znacznie krótszy sezon grzewczy.

----------


## 12marek

Znam rejony, gdzie nie ma tych problemów. 
Żyjemy tu i teraz - może niestety.

Pytanie:
Szukam użytkowników kolektorów słonecznych.
Proszę o ewentualny kontakt w sprawie tematu główny tego wątka.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## JacekUnihome

Witam,
Ale wszyscy napadli na mnie z tym gazem  :Wink2: 
Po prostu używałem, potem wyliczyłem że się nie opłaca (link do wyników podałem już w poprzednim poście).
Jeżeli miałbym dziś wybierać to zdecydowanie PC, wychodzi najtaniej w eksploatacji (włąśnie mnie grzeje i z każdej kilowatogodziny prądu mam prawie 3,5 kWh ciepłeka i się radośnie uśmiecham. Jeżeli kogoś na to nie stać, (sznuję to!) to proponuję rozważyć piec na pellet, a jeżeli i to zbyt drogie to kominek z PW. Wszystko opcjonalnie wspomagane solarami.
pozdrawiam
Jacek

----------


## kloszi

Zobaczcie na tej stronie
http://www.solartwin.com/plumbing_diagrams.php
"Method statement.pdf"
Podobają mi sie te moduły PV do pompki ale pompka wygląda nie za solidnie...

----------


## 12marek

i same jakies takie PŁASKIE te kolektory

----------


## 12marek

Cene też maja niezłą  :Wink2: 


> Prices for Solarwin solar hot water installations    
> 
> from &pound;3499 inclusive (&pound;3332.38 ex VAT at 5%)
> 
> Usual installation price including a 10% ecosurvey solar discount. 2.8 sqm (nom. aperture) standard one storey high direct Solartwin System Installation to existing hot water cylinder + 5 year warranty.

----------


## JacekUnihome

> Znam rejony, gdzie nie ma tych problemów. 
> Żyjemy tu i teraz - może niestety.
> 
> Pytanie:
> Szukam użytkowników kolektorów słonecznych.
> Proszę o ewentualny kontakt w sprawie tematu główny tego wątka.
> Pozdrawiam



12marku
Jestem *użytkownikiem trzech typów solarów* i rok temu coś mnie podkusiło aby je podłączyć do systemu Inteligentnego budynku (btw: popełniłem artykuł do Muratora - ukazał się teraz w lutowym wydaniu "Inteligentny dom po polsku") i sprawdzić ile ciepełka dały przez rok. Tak więc po roku testów okazało się że najwięcej ciepła (o 40%) mam z solara nadążno-refleksowo-próżniowego. Szczególnie blado wypada płaski kolektor wannowy... Aby to wszystko opisać w szczegółach nie wystarczy post.. Dlatego napisełem raport z tych badań jest dostępny (jeszcze za darmo  :Wink2:  ) po zarejstrowaniu się na forum na mojej stronie www.unihome.pl .
pozdrawiam
JAcek

----------


## 12marek

Dziekuje za odpowiedź. 




> najwięcej ciepła (o 40%) mam z solara nadążno-refleksowo-próżniowego


nadążny - rozumiem, ale co to jest refleksowo-próżniowy   :ohmy:  




> raport z tych badań


 - znowu zaczyna sie ta cała teoria   :cry:  

Proszę sie nie obrazić ale chciałbym się na czymś nie znać. Interesują mnie 2-3 kolektory, które będą wspomagały układ C.W.U dla 5 osób
Sunergy, Hewalex lub inne niekoniecznie chińskie - nie chcę, nie mogę, nie mam czasu na zagłębianie się we współczynniki,, wykresy, zależności. (mam uraz po studiach) 
Podobno próżniowe są za drogie w stosunku do zysku z energii słonecznej. Płaskie są mało wydajne.
Mam całą połać dachu mojej dwuspadowej "stodoły" od południa i chciałbym to jakoś wykorzystać.
Szukam kogoś kto ma kolektory i opisze:
- mam takie a takie
- jest tak a tak 
- kosztowały tyle
- itp
 Nie stać mnie na P.C.
 Mam kominek z P.W.
 Nie chcę płacić za gaz

Jak znajdę wolną chwilę to na pewno zajrzę na to forum, ale jak się jest inwestorem, wykonawcą, kierownikiem budowy i ojcem trójki dzieci pracującym na 2 etatach to trochę o czas trudno  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

" - znowu zaczyna sie ta cała teoria  
nie chcę, nie mogę, nie mam czasu na zagłębianie się we współczynniki,, wykresy, zależności. (mam uraz po studiach) "

Nie mam dla Ciebie dobrych wieści!...
NIKT tu nie da Ci poszukiwanych wiadomości....
Nie ma takich, po prostu.

Jak stawiasz na solary do ogrzewania - to poszukaj firmy, co się podejmie, zleć i zapłać.
Po jakich kilku sezonach sam możesz wtedy coś napisać o opłacalności itp.

Ja silarami ogrzewania bym nie wspomagał. NIE CIECZOWYMI!!!
Zimą u nas dzień krótki i nie każdy słoneczny. Małe uzyski. Są lepsze sposoby.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## 12marek

> NIKT tu nie da Ci poszukiwanych wiadomości.... 
> Nie ma takich, po prostu.


NAPRAWDĘ NIE MA ?   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  




> Jak stawiasz na solary do ogrzewania


STAWIAM NA SOLARY DO WODY UŻYTKOWEJ

Jeszcze jedna sprawa: 
Co się dzieje gdy woda użytkowa w zasobniku osiąga zadaną temperaturę? ( o ile taka jest) 
Czy woda w zasobniku jest podgrzewana do 100*C
Czy ciecz w kolektorze może się zagotować? 
Jaką temperaturę powinna osiągać woda w zasobniku?
Pewien instalator powiedział mi, że jakiś inwestor poskąpił i nie kupił żaluzji do kolektora i mu się system rozsypał. 
Czegoś tu chyba "nie kumam"
Pozdrawiam

----------


## RAPczyn

> Jeszcze jedna sprawa: 
> Co się dzieje gdy woda użytkowa w zasobniku osiąga zadaną temperaturę? ( o ile taka jest)


To zależy jaka jest automatyka i nastawa w niej. Przeważnie kolektor ładuje dalej do wyższych temperatur.




> Czy woda w zasobniku jest podgrzewana do 100*C


Może być podgrzewana do maksymalnej, dopuszczalnej temp. zbiornika, przeważnie 90-95stC




> Czy ciecz w kolektorze może się zagotować?


Osiąga tzw. stan stagnacji, pary. Wszystko zależy od budowy/rodzaju kolektora , ciśnienia - płaskie około 200stC, próżniowo-rurowe ponad 300stC a są i takie, które nigdy nie osiągną takich temperatur  :wink: 




> Jaką temperaturę powinna osiągać woda w zasobniku?
> Pewien instalator powiedział mi, że jakiś inwestor poskąpił i nie kupił żaluzji do kolektora i mu się system rozsypał. 
> Czegoś tu chyba "nie kumam"
> Pozdrawiam


Jak mu się "rozsypał" to może był źle zainstalowany, dobrany lub producent nie przewidział pewnych okoliczności?

----------


## 12marek

Zapytam inaczej:
Co się dzieje,gdy woda w zasobniku osiąga np. 80*C i nie chciał bym aby osiągnęła więcej a słonko dalej świeci?

----------


## adam_mk

Opuszczasz firankę na solarek...
Odwracasz go tyłem do słoneczka....
Upuszczasz do ścieku 1/3 bufora i dodajesz "chlorovitu" wodociągowego o temperaturze około 10stC....
Stawiasz i zapalasz gromnicę oraz rozpoczynasz modły o deszcz... (były ludy co wtedy siekły rózgami złapane żaby...)

Czekasz, słuchasz syku pary, cierpisz...wierzysz, że będzie dobrze....

Wybierz sobie coś.  :Lol:  
Część z tego robi automatyka a część Ty...

Zasugerowałem się tym:
"Szukam kogoś kto ma kolektory i opisze:
- mam takie a takie
- jest tak a tak
- kosztowały tyle
- itp
Nie stać mnie na P.C.
Mam kominek z P.W.
Nie chcę płacić za gaz "
Kominek piec gazowy czy PC rozważane zwykle były przy ogrzewaniu domu a nie CWU (np. w lipcu)
Adam M.

----------


## 1950

automatyka wyłącza pompę,
a kolektor gotuje się na dachu

----------


## edde

> automatyka wyłącza pompę,
> a kolektor gotuje się na dachu


i tak do zachodu słońca?? czy do bólu?? keidy ten ból?? (tzn. kiedy te powiedzmu 250 st złapie przy letnich upałach?)

----------


## 1950

przy dobrze dobranym naczyniu przeponowym nie ma najmniejszego problemu,
najważniejsze jest by nie wyrzuciło Ci płynu z układu,

a do stanu stagnacji, tj. właśnie takiej sytuacji gdy nie ma odbioru ciepła i kolektor się gotuje na dachu, kolektory są konstrukcyjnie przygotowane, 
należy jedynie pilnować by do kolektora danego producenta stosować glikol spełniający wymagania producenta,

jedynym mankamentem wynikającym ze stanu stagnacji jest szybsze starzenie się płynu, 
ale tego też nie należy demonizować

----------


## 12marek

> przy dobrze dobranym naczyniu przeponowym nie ma najmniejszego problemu,
> najważniejsze jest by nie wyrzuciło Ci płynu z układu,


Jakoś nie kojarzę aby w zestawie z kolektorem polecano zakup żaluzji.
Zatem ten stan stagnacji tak naprawdę jest stanem wzburzenia   :Wink2:  

Czyli to nie była wina skąpego inwestora tylko niedouczonego wykonawcy - teraz zaczyna mi to pasować. 
Dlatego właśnie wolę robić co mogę "tymi ręcami". Jak s.....dolę to przynajmniej na własne konto a nie za ciężkie pieniądze zapłacone komuś komu się zdawało, że wie jak to zrobić. 
Niech mi wybaczą fachowcy ale niestety sporo jest wśród nich takich, którzy uczą się u kogoś, biorąc za to pieniądze. Przykład mojej budowy nie jest odosobniony.

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. 
Szczególnie pomogła mi ta Adama. Była bardzo .....
Stwierdzam, że albo ja robię się nerwowy albo co niektórzy nie mają co robić...
A taki ze mnie niespotykanie spokojny człowiek   :Wink2:  
Adamie jeżeli mogę Cię prosić to jeżeli masz zamiar w tym stylu dzielić się wiedzą, którą niewątpliwie posiadasz to daruj sobie odpowiedzi na moje pytania.

P.S. Pomyliłem się to opowiadał mi gościu od posadzek nie instalator.  :oops:

----------


## fotograf

> Zapytam inaczej:
> Co się dzieje,gdy woda w zasobniku osiąga np. 80*C i nie chciał bym aby osiągnęła więcej a słonko dalej świeci?


mozesz miec elektrozawory, które zamykają obieg do zasobnika a otwierają do basenu  :Smile:

----------


## RAPczyn

> jedynym mankamentem wynikającym ze stanu stagnacji jest szybsze starzenie się płynu, 
> ale tego też nie należy demonizować


Niestety miałem okazje oglądać instalacje gdzie klient (a właściwie Miś, który opiekował się kotłownią) wiedział lepiej co ma robić i skończyło się tym, że część rur w kolektorze została zatkana przez coś w rodzaju smoły.

W Systemach Aqua nie ma problemu gradacji mieszanki glikolowej bo w układzie jest woda kotłowa.

----------


## JacekUnihome

Witam
W ogóle nie rozumiem jak można doprowdzać do stanu stagnacji...
po to kupujemy solary aby odbierać od nich energię! Jeżeli mamy jej za dużo to akumulujmy ją albo sprzedajmy  :Wink2:  
A tak poważnie, w moich solarach - nadążnych/refleksyjnych firmy Elfran jako że są inteligentne, to w przypadku stagnacji odwracają się od słońca i czekają na ochłaodzenie medium. Ale to się zdarza niesłychanie rzadko bo mam dobry sposób na odbiór mocy większych niż moc solarów..

pozdrawiam
Jacek

----------


## Sako

> Ale to się zdarza niesłychanie rzadko bo mam dobry sposób na odbiór mocy większych niż moc solarów..


Uzywasz jako zasilanie procesu destylacji?  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
To, że o czymś nie słyszałeś, wcale nie oznacza, że tego nie ma!
Nie dodają do oferowanego zestawu? Przykre...
Dodatkowy wydatek lub inny model...

Wyjaśnij mi, proszę, gdzie zrobiłem błąd logiczny!

Widziałem solarek z żaluzją, widziałem taki, co odwraca się tyłem, widziałem już upuszczanie nadmiaru z bufora do ścieku....

JacekUnihome świetnie opisuje tę sprawę - nie dochodzi do "zagotowania się" jak system jest przemyślany!
Masz zamiar postawić "to co pokazali na wystawie"?
Zgoda. Jak bardzo potrzebujesz, to mogę Cię wpisać na listę "Tych, co im się nie odpowiada" (na razie pusta).

TEN odwraca się tyłem, na ten przykład....
TAKI by się nie nadał? Rozwiązuje ten problem SAM.

 

Adam M.

Jeszcze coś!
"Jakoś nie kojarzę aby w zestawie z kolektorem polecano zakup żaluzji. "

Czytałeś coś o oknach dachowych? To też taki "solarek"
Nie polecają żaluzji?  :ohmy:  
Wyczytałem tu o kilku modelach... Wewnętrzne, zewnętrzne... tej czy innej firmy... z takiego czy innego materiału...

----------


## KSERO

Adamie co to za solar??

----------


## adam_mk

"nadążny/refleksyjny firmy Elfran "

Poczytaj wypowiedzi JackaUnihome. Tam masz zestawienia i osiągi TEGO solara.
Rurki próżniowe a pod nimi lustra. Sam sobie szuka gdzie mu jest najcieplej.
Adam M.

----------


## Sloneczko

*Adam*, nie znalazłam na stronie Elfrana takiego kolektora, ani tego zdjęcia 

Podasz mi adres "na ławę"?  :wink:

----------


## dyz

> Witam
> Dziś krótko odpowiadając Ziarutkowi.
> MIałem taki sam dylemat 5 lat temu kiedy wykańczałem dom. Namówiony przez firmę instalatorską dałem się skusić na najnowocześniejszy (wtedy) kondensacyjny piec gazowy. Po dwóch sezanach grzewczych przesałem go używać na rzecz kominka z PW oraz pompy ciepła (kiedy nie chce mi sie palić w kominku). Koszty spadły dramatycznie. Opublikowałem to na swojej prywatnej stronie poświeconej tej porblematyce: http://www.unihome.pl/index.php?page=ekonomika-unihome . Dziś nie miałbym najmnijszych wątpliwości, zakup pieca gazowego to strata pieniedzy.
> pozdrawiam
> JAcekUnihome


Wybacz Jacku ale wywód na twojej stronie łącznie z wykresem nijak do mnie nie przemawia. To co przedstawiłeś na wykresie to kompilacja "krzywej suszenia" nowego domu i "krzywej uczenia się" myślenia ekonomicznego we własnym domu. To że w pierwszym sezonie koszty były wysokie ... to raczej normalne. To że w następnych zmalały? To naturalne następstwo. Ponadto jak wspomniałem dochodzi jeszcze nauka prawidłowej obsługi tego co mamy do dyspozycji. Do tego pisanie o ekonomiczności w przyopadku instalowania w jednym domku kondensata, kominka z PW i PC ... toz to jakiś kosmos! Ile taka instalacja kosztowała? Stratą pieniędzy jest inwestowanie w system który nigdy się nie zamortyzuje. Ekologiczność? Jak już napisał Barbossa, jak zaczną te cudeńka jak PC czy solary robić z makulatury to będzi emowa o ekologii, do tego czasu to tylko marketing  :smile:

----------


## 12marek

Drogi Adamie - szkoda naszego czasu. 
Po prostu uważam, że "nadajemy na innych falach". Porównanie okna dachowego i solara wybiega poza moją wyobraźnię. Doceniam Twoją niewątpliwą wiedzę na ten temat. Dla Ciebie stało się to być może hobby , dla mnie solar ewentualnie ma być środkiem na uzyskanie ciepłej wody użytkowej dla mnie i mojej rodziny. Jak mam czas wolny to wolę np. powędkować niż siedzieć na forum. Może chcesz ze mną podyskutować o rybkach? Porównaj styl i formę Twoich wypowiedzi z JackiemUnihome (trudne dla laika, ale coś KONKRETNIE odpowiada) lub Rapczyna (praktyka). Jeżeli nie widzisz różnicy to jest mi przykro. Jeżeli tylko mi nie odpowiada ta forma to może ja jestem z "innej bajki". 
Tak czy inaczej dziękuję za zaangażowanie i pozdrawiam.
Wróćmy do głównego wątku.

----------


## mathiasso

> Drogi Adamie - szkoda naszego czasu. 
> Po prostu uważam, że "nadajemy na innych falach". Porównanie okna dachowego i solara wybiega poza moją wyobraźnię. Doceniam Twoją niewątpliwą wiedzę na ten temat. Dla Ciebie stało się to być może hobby , dla mnie solar ewentualnie ma być środkiem na uzyskanie ciepłej wody użytkowej dla mnie i mojej rodziny. Jak mam czas wolny to wolę np. powędkować niż siedzieć na forum. Może chcesz ze mną podyskutować o rybkach? Porównaj styl i formę Twoich wypowiedzi z JackiemUnihome (trudne dla laika, ale coś KONKRETNIE odpowiada) lub Rapczyna (praktyka). Jeżeli nie widzisz różnicy to jest mi przykro. Jeżeli tylko mi nie odpowiada ta forma to może ja jestem z "innej bajki". 
> Tak czy inaczej dziękuję za zaangażowanie i pozdrawiam.
> Wróćmy do głównego wątku.


Zgadzam się w całej rozciągłości..... odpowiedzi JackaUnihome czyta się z przyjemnościa.... bo przecież nie każdy musi być geniuszem we wszystkim   :cool:

----------


## adam_mk

Przeczytałem i zrozumiałem.
Na wiele spraw patrzymy "innym okiem"
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## JacekUnihome

> Wybacz Jacku ale wywód na twojej stronie łącznie z wykresem nijak do mnie nie przemawia. To co przedstawiłeś na wykresie to kompilacja "krzywej suszenia" nowego domu i "krzywej uczenia się" myślenia ekonomicznego we własnym domu. To że w pierwszym sezonie koszty były wysokie ... to raczej normalne. To że w następnych zmalały? To naturalne następstwo. Ponadto jak wspomniałem dochodzi jeszcze nauka prawidłowej obsługi tego co mamy do dyspozycji. Do tego pisanie o ekonomiczności w przyopadku instalowania w jednym domku kondensata, kominka z PW i PC ... toz to jakiś kosmos! Ile taka instalacja kosztowała? Stratą pieniędzy jest inwestowanie w system który nigdy się nie zamortyzuje. Ekologiczność? Jak już napisał Barbossa, jak zaczną te cudeńka jak PC czy solary robić z makulatury to będzi emowa o ekologii, do tego czasu to tylko marketing


Masz dużo racji Dyz,
Zacznę jednak od końca. Liczba urzadzeń zainstalowanych w moim domu jest straszna - zgadzam się, ale taki przyjąłem założenie. Wynika to wprost z chęci przetestowania wszstkiego co jest na rynku, tak aby nikt nie opwiadał mi, że to czy tamto jest lepsze. Jeżeli jest - to chciałbym to przetestować i sam się o tym przekonać. Na tej zasadzie już kilka rzeczy wywaliłem (albo uzyskałem zwrot pieniędzy od dostawcy) ale tafiłem też na perełki (jak prezentowane przez Adama zdjęcie - to z mojego podwórka). Tą szaloną metodą chcę dojść do optymalnych zestawów dla róznych domów mieszkalnych... To jest rodzaj inwestycji  :big grin:  Kiedyś może ktoś do mnie przyjdzie i powie - ok zapłacę CI ale powiedz mi jaki jest najlpeszy układ dla mojego domu - a ja - jak się już tego naumiem to mu odpowiedzialnie odpowiem, ale nie teoretycznie - praktycznie. Inwestuję więc w swoję wiedzę. Solarów nie zaczną szybko robić z makulatury, bo mamy słabą makulaturę  :sad:  
Ale za 2-3 lata Unia zacznie dopłacać do intalacji nie powodujących emisji CO2 i wtedy być może będzie to w cenie makulatury (tej lepszej  :cool:  ).
I wreszcie krzywa spadku zapotrzebowania na energię mojego domu. Nie jest to krzywa suszenia, bo pokazuję na niej (jako pierwszy) drugi sezon grzewczy. Zastosowanie Reku spowodowało, że przed zimą miałem juz dom suchy jak wiór i od tamtej pory go muszę nawilżać. Prawdą jest że jest to "krzywa uczenia się ekonomii zarządzania ciepłem.." Ale ona ciągle spada! Jeżeli uda mi się ta optymalizacja, to nawet wyrzucając połowę tych zabawek, uznając je za niepotrzebne, - być może będe w stanie za 2-3 lata zrobic dom zoptymalizowany - czyli np 90% energii będę wytwarzał sam. Może warto o to zawalczyć ? Dziś płacę połowe tego co 3 lata temu. Coś jednak zostaje w kieszeni, nie tylko koszty z wporwadzania kolejnych gadżetów...
Na forum Uniome zacząła się ciekawa dyskusja na ten temat. Pyanie czy budować pasywnie czy inteligentnie? To jest ciekawy dylemat. Czy lepiej wpakować w materiały ocieplające i zrobić proawdziwie pasywny dom i ogrzewać go jedną świeczką, czy nawalić elektroniki i solarów PC, MTW, PV i czekać aż to wszystko się zamortyzuje i potem żyć za darmo nawet z mostkami termicznymi.. Sam nie wiem.. Tocze dyskuję będąc po stronie produkowania tanio energii i zarządzania nią przez BMS.
Tak sobie myślę tylko że warto o tym podyskutować  :Wink2:  
Jacek

----------


## pkm

Wydaje mi się że odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie jest prosta, należy zastosować regułę ,,złotego środka" która w przypadku domu leży gdzieś między  rozsądnymi nakładami, komfortowym użytkowaniem, trwałością i bezawaryjnością. I tak po koleji:
1)Solidna izolacja budynku wydaje się sprawą prostą, trwałą, i stosunkowo tanią.
2) odpowiednie dobranie projektu domu tak aby był ,,po bożemu" usytuowany względem stron świata, okna miał na południu i zachodzie a nie na północy, miał zwartą bryłę itd. to można zrobić prawie za darmo
3)Analiza budynku pod względem poprawności konstrukcji pod względem mostków cieplnych, zamakania izolacji, izolowania pomieszczeń chłodniejszych,źle izolowanych balkonów itd. to trochę trudniejsze ale można to na etapie projektu przypilnować.
Dopiero po spełnieniu tych podstawowych  zasad, należałoby określić ilość energi która będzie nam potrzebna do CO, CW, często okaże się że potrzeba nam naprawdę nie wiele, i wtedy decyzja czy warto nam inwestować np. w pompy ciepła za 40-50tys?
I już na koniec, pamiętajmy że zastosowanie konkretnego sposobu ogrzewania wiąże sie nie tylko ze zużyciem konkretnego paliwa, czy energii, ale również ciągłą eksploatacja o której mało kto pamięta, a która często jest uciążliwa i czasochłonna i co najważniejsze kosztowna. Im system bardziej skąplikowany tym wizyta serwisanta drozsza, niby banał, ale jednak....
Dlatego moim zdaniem przy małych zapotrzebowaniach na energie, powinno stosować sie możliwie najprostszy system, którego konstrukcja nie bedzie sprawiała nam problemów eksploatacyjnych.
Obawiam się ,że przy przeciętnych budynkach jednorodzinnych ,,fajerwerki" technologiczne jeszcze długo będą nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie...choć sama idea wydaje mi się bardzo ciekawa, i warta propagowania ale tylko i wyłącznie z udziałem Państwa.
Instalacja *JacekUnihome* to dla mnie majstersztyk, jestem ciekaw szczegółów rozwiazań, obecnie rozmowa toczy sie na ogólnikach...bardzo proszę o garść szczegółów odnosnie projektu budynku, zastosowanych materiałów itd.
Jestem wiernym czytelnikiem tego wontku.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## JacekUnihome

> Instalacja *JacekUnihome* to dla mnie majstersztyk, jestem ciekaw szczegółów rozwiazań, obecnie rozmowa toczy sie na ogólnikach...bardzo proszę o garść szczegółów odnosnie projektu budynku, zastosowanych materiałów itd.
> Jestem wiernym czytelnikiem tego wątku.
> Pozdrawiam


W pełni się zgadzam i dziękuję za taką wysoką ocenę UNIHOME. Dom Galia to pod względem konstrukcyjnym żadne cudo. Zbudowany z Hebla (dziś Ytong) 375 + na doel tynki u góry wełna i tynki. Okna dobre drewniane szyby 1,2. Trochę błędów na mostkach terminczych co wyszło po paru latach. To podstawa ale raczej średnia na dzisiejsze czasy i możliwości (projekt z 2000r). Staram się nadrabiać tą słabść technologiczną solarmi, PC, PV+MTW, kominkiem z płaszczem i DGP, reku z dogrzewaniem no i oczywiście BMS któr tym wszystkim zarządza. Więcej na www.unihome.pl

pozdrawiam
Jacek

----------


## Gosc_gość

Dopisuję sie ( co by maile dostawać) i podnoszę bo temat ciekawy   :big tongue:

----------


## zimny

I ja stanąłem przed dylematem czy instalowac solary czy nie. 
Do póki nie dokopałem się do tego wątku byłem w 98% przekonany że instaluję solary po to aby w okresie letnim odetchnąć trochę od opłat za drogi propan. 
Teraz jednak procent mojego przekonania spadł gdzieś tak do 50%. 
W moim przypadku różnica pomiędzy zakupem kotłowni z solarem a bez wynosi jakieś 5 k bez robocizny. 
Czy ktoś mógłby podzielić się informacją ile w sezonie letnim zużywa propanu na CWU. Jeżeli koszt rzeczywiście są rzędu 100 złotych miesięcznie , to idzie to jakoś udźwignąć z drugiej jednak strony gaz drożeje i pewnie będzie drożeć a propan tym bardziej.

----------


## RAPczyn

*zimny* napisz ile masz osób korzystających z cwu. Przy propanie kolektory będą sie zwracać stosunkowo szybko.

----------


## 11małgosia

Na razie nie stac mnie na solary... Ale może w przyszłości to będzie koniecznośc skoro gaz tak drozeje, a i rodzina się powiększy...  W moim domku będzie w najbliższym czasie wykańczane poddasze. Czy uzasadnione jest aby przed położeniem karton-gipsu pod dachem zamontowac na krokwiach jakieś elementy mocujące przyszłe kolektory, po to, aby w przyszłości uniknąc dewastacji dachu. Czy dac sobie spokój, bo sprawa jest bardziej skomplikowana technicznie?

----------


## RAPczyn

Sam montaż wsporników to tylko kwestia znalezienia krokwi, natomiast dobrze by było położyć orurowanie solar aby nie pruć k/g w przyszłości.

----------


## zimny

> *zimny* napisz ile masz osób korzystających z cwu. Przy propanie kolektory będą sie zwracać stosunkowo szybko.


W chwili obecnej jest nas 3-ka , ale docelowo pewnie jeszcze jednego szkraba machniemy i tak powiedzmy w rok po przeprowadzce będzie nas czworo.

----------


## RAPczyn

W Twoim przypadku przy założeniu pakietu z kolektorem próżniowo-rurowym o pow. 4m^2 i zużyciu cwu około 200L/d zaoszczędzisz jakieś 68-70% do tego znacząco wydłużysz żywotność kotła.

----------


## zimny

Możesz powiedzieć mi w jaki sposób to wyliczyłeś.
A może wiesz to z doświadczenia. Jeżeli jest tak rzeczywiście jak mówisz to pewnie nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać, z drugiej strony jak by tak było naprawdę to ten wątek nie miałby aż 5 stron.

----------


## RAPczyn

*TU* są wyniki badań w ITW.

Są programy do symulacji - wyniki nie zawsze pokrywają się z rzeczywistością, w obie strony.

Doświadczenie - również.

----------


## kloszi

Ostatnio zakupiłem w Niemczech ładnego solarka z zasobnikiem 200 litrów + 24 rury 1,8m(Heat pipe). Bardzo łatwo sie go instaluje bo się wpina zimną wodę a wychodzi ciepłą. Ciekawa też jest budowa zbiornika ciśnieniowego ponieważ w środku zamiast emali jest wyłożona plastikiem + grzałka elektryczna.
http://kingeagle.en.alibaba.com/prod...er_heater.html
Jak go złoże to prześle oryginalne zdjęcia.
Koszt założenia takiego solarka oceniam na 5 000 zł (solar+instalacja+7%VAT) i na 4 osoby powinno w zupełności wystarczyć

----------


## Aga_I_Przemek_WCH

Witam,

Szanowni Państwo aktualnie znajduję się w fazie projektowania swojego gniazdka. Analizując powyższy temat dochodzę do wniosku, że w przypadku gdy nie istnieje możliwość dopłaty z gminy do instalacji warto aktualnie wykonać przygotowanie pod instalację solarów. 

Czy jest ktoś z Państwa w stanie doradzić jak wykonać instalację aby w przyszłości móc w prosty sposób zainstalować solary? (Chciałbym zastosować solary do ogrzewania wody użytkowej).

Za wszelkie wskazówki serdecznie dziękuję.

Przemek

----------


## bodal

> Witam,
> 
> Szanowni Państwo aktualnie znajduję się w fazie projektowania swojego gniazdka. Analizując powyższy temat dochodzę do wniosku, że w przypadku gdy nie istnieje możliwość dopłaty z gminy do instalacji warto aktualnie wykonać przygotowanie pod instalację solarów. 
> 
> Czy jest ktoś z Państwa w stanie doradzić jak wykonać instalację aby w przyszłości móc w prosty sposób zainstalować solary? (Chciałbym zastosować solary do ogrzewania wody użytkowej).
> 
> Za wszelkie wskazówki serdecznie dziękuję.
> 
> Przemek


przyłączam się do prośby

----------


## RAPczyn

Najprościej to zostawić wolny kanał wentylacyjny z poddasz (jeśli kolektor będzie nad poddaszem) do kotłowni. Można również położyć orurowanie wraz z przewodem dla czujnika z poddasza do kotłowni. Specjalne orurowanie SPEED lub SPEED DN do kolektorów, w izolacji, z zabezpieczeniem przeciw ptactwu oraz przewodem 3x0,75mm^2 można kupić w niektórych firmach. Przy zakupie zbiornika ważne jest aby miał pojemność powyżej 120 litrów i możliwie małe straty ciepła.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## irysy

A jak przygotować przyszłościowo przejście przez sam dach bo nie wiem jaką dachówkę(chyba tylko wentylacyjna wchodzi w grę)), i w którym miejscu ją  założyć. Dekarz wchodzi co prawda za jakieś półtora miesiąc ale zawczasu chcę wiedzieć co mu powiedzieć. I jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy w planowanym miejscu zainstalowania solarów dach powinien mieć mocniejszą konstrukcję czy wystarczy standardowa ?

----------


## AWIk

Dachówkę z "normalnej" na wentylacyjną możesz wymienić w każdym momencie.

----------


## RAPczyn

> A jak przygotować przyszłościowo przejście przez sam dach bo nie wiem jaką dachówkę(chyba tylko wentylacyjna wchodzi w grę)), i w którym miejscu ją  założyć. Dekarz wchodzi co prawda za jakieś półtora miesiąc ale zawczasu chcę wiedzieć co mu powiedzieć. I jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy w planowanym miejscu zainstalowania solarów dach powinien mieć mocniejszą konstrukcję czy wystarczy standardowa ?


Tak, niech dekarze założą jedną dachówkę wentylacyjną na południowej połaci dachu a w przyszłości ekipa od kolektorów najwyżej przełoży sobie w odpowiedniejsze miejsce.

A tak przy okazji to orurowanie solar najlepiej zakładać przed ociepleniem dachu.

----------


## irysy

Z tego co pamiętam to króćce do podłączenia solarów są na górze paneli. Chce się upewnić żeby dachówkeę wentylacyjną umieścić w odpowiednim miejscu...

----------


## AWIk

My mamy płaskiego Hewalexa i podłączenie jest na ukos. Uwierz mi, przełożenie dachówki z jednego miejsca na drugie to żaden problem. U nas poradzili sobie z tym montażyści kolektorów.

----------


## fotograf

może ktos mi powie jaki jest minus postawienia solarów nie na dachu ale na stelażu w ogrodzie?

----------


## irysy

Przy montażu na dachu jest mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo, że cokolwiek może je zasłonić. A po drugie nie zagracasz sobie ogrodu...

----------


## RAPczyn

> może ktos mi powie jaki jest minus postawienia solarów nie na dachu ale na stelażu w ogrodzie?


Straty na orurowaniu, jeżeli w systemie Aqua to górna krawędź kolektora musi być przynajmniej 0,5m ponad zbiornikiem jeśli układ glikolowy to w przypadku podłączenia kolektora poniżej 1,5m nad stacją solar należy przed każdym naczyniem wzb.przep. zamontować przed-naczynie, syfon o wys. 1,5m, zawór magnetyczny zapobiegający niekontrolowanemu przepływowi przez zasilanie.

----------


## fotograf

> Przy montażu na dachu jest mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo, że cokolwiek może je zasłonić. A po drugie nie zagracasz sobie ogrodu...


mam działke ogromną i stąd wolałbym zrobić to w ogrodzie niż psuć ładny dach, w ogrodzie mam też plus, ze łatwiej to wyczyścić, zasłonic, schować na zime itp. no i zmienić kąt na efektywniejszy  :Smile:

----------


## MCB

> Napisał fotograf
> 
> może ktos mi powie jaki jest minus postawienia solarów nie na dachu ale na stelażu w ogrodzie?
> 
> 
> Straty na orurowaniu, jeżeli w systemie Aqua to górna krawędź kolektora musi być przynajmniej 0,5m ponad zbiornikiem jeśli układ glikolowy to w przypadku podłączenia kolektora poniżej 1,5m nad stacją solar należy przed każdym naczyniem wzb.przep. zamontować przed-naczynie, syfon o wys. 1,5m, zawór magnetyczny zapobiegający niekontrolowanemu przepływowi przez zasilanie.


1. Dlaczego w systemie Aqua górna krawędź wyżej 0,5m?
2. Czy w przypadku kolektora próżniowego nie ma problemów z zalegającym śniegiem?

MCB

----------


## RAPczyn

> 1. Dlaczego w systemie Aqua górna krawędź wyżej 0,5m?
> 2. Czy w przypadku kolektora próżniowego nie ma problemów z zalegającym śniegiem?
> 
> MCB


Ad.1. Względy bezpieczeństwa kolektora.
Ad.2. W przypadku kolektorów próżniowo-rurowych CPC i kącie pochylenia pow. 30st nie ma problemu.

----------


## eranet

> może ktos mi powie jaki jest minus postawienia solarów nie na dachu ale na stelażu w ogrodzie?


planuje to samo, ponieważ dach ma wschód-zachód, a hydraulik poleca mi konstrukcje w ogrodzie, przed domem, ewentualnie na kominie. Mnie się koncepcja konstrukcji podoba, 2-3 metry wysoka

----------


## RAPczyn

> planuje to samo, ponieważ dach ma wschód-zachód, a hydraulik poleca mi konstrukcje w ogrodzie, przed domem, ewentualnie na kominie. Mnie się koncepcja konstrukcji podoba, 2-3 metry wysoka


Jeśli na fotce z avataru widać południową elewacje to można zamocować kolektory nad garażem, na balkonie.

----------


## MCB

> Napisał MCB
> 
> 1. Dlaczego w systemie Aqua górna krawędź wyżej 0,5m?
> 2. Czy w przypadku kolektora próżniowego nie ma problemów z zalegającym śniegiem?
> 
> MCB
> 
> 
> Ad.1. Względy bezpieczeństwa kolektora.
> Ad.2. W przypadku kolektorów próżniowo-rurowych CPC i kącie pochylenia pow. 30st nie ma problemu.


Czy instalujesz pakiety Aqua?
Czy pakiet "Pakiet solar Allstar 40" sprzedawany ze zbiornikiem 190l może pracować ze zbiornikiem 500l? Planuję zbiornik-bufor z ogrzewaniem przepływowym c.w.u.

MCB

----------


## RAPczyn

> Czy instalujesz pakiety Aqua?
> Czy pakiet "Pakiet solar Allstar 40" sprzedawany ze zbiornikiem 190l może pracować ze zbiornikiem 500l? Planuję zbiornik-bufor z ogrzewaniem przepływowym c.w.u.
> 
> MCB


Tak.
Allstar 40 może pracować z 500 litrowym zbiornikiem buforowym, choć zalecana powierzchnia przy takiej pojemności to od 5,8m^2 do 7,5m^2

----------


## eranet

> Napisał eranet
> 
> planuje to samo, ponieważ dach ma wschód-zachód, a hydraulik poleca mi konstrukcje w ogrodzie, przed domem, ewentualnie na kominie. Mnie się koncepcja konstrukcji podoba, 2-3 metry wysoka
> 
> 
> Jeśli na fotce z avataru widać południową elewacje to można zamocować kolektory nad garażem, na balkonie.


ja będę mial zasobnik 300 l, więc obawiam się, że na balkonie nie zmieszczę tych solarów, bo jednak trochę miejsca to one zajmują. Ale pomysł do rozważenia  :big tongue:

----------


## RAPczyn

> ja będę mial zasobnik 300 l, więc obawiam się, że na balkonie nie zmieszczę tych solarów, bo jednak trochę miejsca to one zajmują. Ale pomysł do rozważenia


Taki kolektor CPC Allstar 40  (dla 3-4Os.) ma wymiary 1900 wys x 2312 sze. Myślę, że dałoby rade zamontować go na ramach trójkątnych tuż przed barierką - w każdym bądź razie trzeba pomyśleć.

----------


## RAPczyn

Uległy długiemu stanowi stagnacji?? Co to za producent (na PW jeśli można)?

----------


## Aga_I_Przemek_WCH

Jakiego producenta zestawów solarnych polecacie?

Pozdrawiam

Przemek

p.s. Ulrich?

----------


## MCB

> Napisał MCB
> 
> 2. Czy w przypadku kolektora próżniowego nie ma problemów z zalegającym śniegiem?
> MCB
> 
> 
> Ad.2. W przypadku kolektorów próżniowo-rurowych CPC i kącie pochylenia pow. 30st nie ma problemu.


1. W jaki sposób jest usuwany zalegający śnieg?
2. Co dzieje się z kolektorem gdy nie jesteśmy w stanie odebrać energii?
3. Co dzieje się z kolektorem gdy zimą przez dłuższy czas system będzie wyłączony (brak energii elektrycznej)?

MCB

----------


## 1950

> Napisał RAPczyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał MCB
> 
> ...

----------


## aLien01

Witam

Planuje budowę domu z dachem dwuspadowym. Ustawienie względem stron świata wsch-zach i tu mam pytanie czy jest sens dawać kolektory próżniowe? Wiem, że optymalnie jest dać na stronę południową

----------


## anpi

> Witam
> 
> Planuje budowę domu z dachem dwuspadowym. Ustawienie względem stron świata wsch-zach i tu mam pytanie czy jest sens dawać kolektory próżniowe? Wiem, że optymalnie jest dać na stronę południową


Mam kolektory (nie-próżniowe) na stronie wschodniej. Działają do godz. 13-14.

----------


## MCB

> Napisał MCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał RAPczyn
> 
> ...



ad1. W kolektorach nie próżniowych można usunąć śnieg załączając cyrkulację. Tutaj jak rozumiem nie da się. Dlatego też pytałem o to ponieważ rozważam umieszczenie kolektora na ścianie. Mniejszy problem ze śniegiem a dostęp lepszy.

ad3. A co z wodą w instalacji? Nie zamarznie?

MCB

----------


## RAPczyn

Przy kolektorach próżniowo-rurowych z lustrami CPC muszą być naprawdę spore opady śniegu, aby zasypać skutecznie kolektor.

Przy instalacjach z wodą zamiast Tyfocoru w zimie automatyka chroni kolektor przed zamarzaniem. W momencie kiedy brak jest prądu z sieci, automatyka może być zasilana z UPSa, a jeśli to źródło zawiedzie to otwieramy zawór zwrotny w grupie solarnej. ITW potwierdziło skuteczności takich zabezpieczeń.

----------


## NOTO

> Napisał Mags
> 
> Systemy solarne najbardziej opłacają się w dużych inwestycjach, takich jak hotele, pensjonaty, ośrodki sportu i rekreacji, gdzie zapotrzebowanie na CO i CW jest duże i odbiór energii jest nieprzerywalny.
> 
> 
> Bzdura.


Bzdura.
Popieram wypowiedź pierwszego prelegenta  :smile: 
Jeśli to bzdura - to gdzie - proszę o wskazanie ...

----------


## arab

jestem własnie przed zakupem solaru zastanawiam sie tylko który rurowo-próżniowy czy moze plaski  chodzi mi o wydajnosc ich w sezonie zimowym no i wogóle dobrze by było usłyszec opinie od uzytkowników
dzieki i pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Jeśli chodzi o wydajność w zimowym, to kolektor próżniowy.

----------


## RAPczyn

No to dobrze trafiłeś z pytaniem.

Dziś o godzinie ~11:30 na kolektorze próżniowym CPC o powierzchni brutto 4,4m^2 (czynnej 4m^2) było 70,5stC, na dole zbiornika 38,1stC, maksymalna zarejestrowana temp. dziś to 82,5stC, moc chwilowa była 4,3kW, uzysk do ~11:30 ~2kWh

----------


## arab

dzieki czyli wychodzi na to ze mam sie nie zastanawiac i kupowac prózniowy 
zastanawiam sie na d firmą viessman 
 w tej chwili maja jkas promocje z kondesatem

----------


## pierwek

> Najprościej to zostawić wolny kanał wentylacyjny z poddasz (jeśli kolektor będzie nad poddaszem) do kotłowni. Można również położyć orurowanie wraz z przewodem dla czujnika z poddasza do kotłowni. Specjalne orurowanie SPEED lub SPEED DN do kolektorów, w izolacji, z zabezpieczeniem przeciw ptactwu oraz przewodem 3x0,75mm^2 można kupić w niektórych firmach.


czym ten kabel steruje w kolektorze? a jeżeli podpina się pod jakiś czujnik temperatury to czy można by wykorzystać zwykłą skrętkę komputerową?

w okolicy kotła mam podciągniętą skrętkę i rurki do hipotetycznych solarów w przyszłości ale nie wiedziałem że będę potrzebował jakiś przewód jeszcze...   :cry:

----------


## Aga_I_Przemek_WCH

Jakie solary zaproponowalibyście dla rodziny 4 osobowej? Zbiornik 190l będzie wystarczający?

Pozdrawiam

Przemek

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

witam
ja też przemyśliwałem , czytałem różne opcje sens itp. odnośnie kolektorów słonecznych, 
w domu zainstalowałem kominek z płaszczem wodnym i do tego piecyk gazowy najtańszy jaki był z otwartą komorą spalania   :Lol:  
stwierdziłem po głębokich przemyśleniach że nie ma sensu wkładać pieniędzy na piec kondensacyjny bo i po co wykładać dodatkowe 3-5 tyś zł, skoro będę grzał kominkiem ,
no niech ktoś mi powie że to nie ma sensu i kondensat jest lepszy -przecież to bzdura !!!!!! piecyk zwykły podgrzewa cwu zużywając tyle samo gazu co kondensat !!!!!!!!!!! ludzie czytajcie trochę fachowej literatury a nie słuchajcie sprzedawców i instalatorów !!!!!!!! a czytając inne fora wiem  że każdy do kominka z pw instaluje kondensat - mija się z celem !!!!!!!!!
tak samo kolektory z pw !!!!!!!!!jaki to ma sens skoro kominek ma tyle mocy że i tą wodę w zimie podgrzeje bez większych problemów i na pewno będzie to kosztować grosze w porównaniu z kosztem kolektorów !!!!!!!!!!!połączenie kolektorów i kominka z płaszczem wodnym mija się z celem gdyż sezon grzewczy trwa u nas 6 miesięcy i wtedy pw wytwarza cwu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
pół roku kolektory są bezużyteczne !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wręcz robią koszty!!!!!!!!!!prąd itp!!!!!!!!!!!
jeżeli nie ma się kominka z pw to jako taki sens to ma !!!!można się na to porwać 
inaczej  to głupota!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## 1950

> witam
> ja też przemyśliwałem , czytałem różne opcje sens itp. odnośnie kolektorów słonecznych, 
> w domu zainstalowałem kominek z płaszczem wodnym i do tego piecyk gazowy najtańszy jaki był z otwartą komorą spalania   
> stwierdziłem po głębokich przemyśleniach że nie ma sensu wkładać pieniędzy na piec kondensacyjny bo i po co wykładać dodatkowe 3-5 tyś zł, skoro będę grzał kominkiem ,
> 
> dałbyś sobie głowę uciąć, że zawsze będziesz grzał kominkiem   
> rozumiem z tego że masz zapewnione to że będziesz zdrowy w pełni sprawny i nigdy nie zdarzy Ci się być samemu obłożnie chory,
> gratuluję optymizmu,
> 
> ...

----------


## arab

> witam
> ja też przemyśliwałem , czytałem różne opcje sens itp. odnośnie kolektorów słonecznych, 
> w domu zainstalowałem kominek z płaszczem wodnym i do tego piecyk gazowy najtańszy jaki był z otwartą komorą spalania   
> stwierdziłem po głębokich przemyśleniach że nie ma sensu wkładać pieniędzy na piec kondensacyjny bo i po co wykładać dodatkowe 3-5 tyś zł, skoro będę grzał kominkiem ,
> 
> jesli chcesz non stop ogrzewac sobie dom kominkiem i z salonu robic kotłownie to gratuluje i życze powodzenia i uwierz mi ze są tego równiez minusy, mam kominek z płaszczem na działce nie jestem tam moze codzien ale czesto.  
> W domu cały czas jest zapach palonego drewna na początku jest to fajne ale później przesioka tym zapachen wszystko, domek praktycznie co roku nadaje sie do malowania, przez sadze wydostajoce sie przy dokładani drewna nie wspomne tez o dobrym paliwie do tego kominka drewno musi byc odpowiedniego gatunku i dobrze wysuszone no i robią sie koszty całkiem spore 
> ogrzewanie mam tylko kominkowe
> dalej sie nie wypowiadam bo sie nieznam  
> ...

----------


## kaszubski niedźwiedź

A ja mam kolektory - które już po pierwszym lecie oceniam jako najlepszą inwestycję, kominek z płaszczem wodnym, którego po 5 latach palenia już nie używam, bo serdecznie nie znoszę i piec na ekogroszek z dodatkowym rusztem do spalania drewna (-piec oceniam podobnie jak kolektory).
W okresie od lipca, kiedy zainstalowano mi kolektory do  końca września, nie przypominam sobie aby trzeba było podgrzewać wodę w inny sposób.
Dla mnie rewelacja, mimo stosunkowo dużego kosztu inwestycji, ogromny komfort (wcześniej grzaliśmy cwu kominkiem   :Evil:  )

----------


## aLien01

> A ja mam kolektory - które już po pierwszym lecie oceniam jako najlepszą inwestycję, kominek z płaszczem wodnym, którego po 5 latach palenia już nie używam, bo serdecznie nie znoszę i piec na ekogroszek z dodatkowym rusztem do spalania drewna (-piec oceniam podobnie jak kolektory).
> W okresie od lipca, kiedy zainstalowano mi kolektory do  końca września, nie przypominam sobie aby trzeba było podgrzewać wodę w inny sposób.
> Dla mnie rewelacja, mimo stosunkowo dużego kosztu inwestycji, ogromny komfort (wcześniej grzaliśmy cwu kominkiem   )


A możesz napisać jakie masz kolektory?

----------


## Wirecki

No jesli chodzi o komfort to przejście z grzania wody kominkiem na solar musi być zauważalne... pozdr.




> Dla mnie rewelacja, mimo stosunkowo dużego kosztu inwestycji, ogromny komfort (wcześniej grzaliśmy cwu kominkiem   )

----------


## manieq82

> witam
> ....
> pozdrawiam


pytanie za sto punktów: ilu kolega użył wykrzykników. Możecie pomylić się o 10   :Lol:

----------


## r-32

102 ?  :ohmy:  

Sie czepiasz  - może mu się klawiatura "przycina"  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Pozdr.

----------


## kaszubski niedźwiedź

płaskie hewalex, zbiornik 250 litrów

----------


## manieq82

> 102 ?  
> 
> Sie czepiasz  - może mu się klawiatura "przycina"   
> 
> Pozdr.


i niestety nagroda poszła bokiem...

Dokładnie 176 wykrzykników. 
GRATULACJE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ps. to nawet mój boss w przypływie "euforii" nie daje tyle tych znaćków  :smile: 
Ps2 Sorry za off top ale nie mogłem sie powstrzymać

----------


## RAPczyn

> Napisał RAPczyn
> 
> Najprościej to zostawić wolny kanał wentylacyjny z poddasz (jeśli kolektor będzie nad poddaszem) do kotłowni. Można również położyć orurowanie wraz z przewodem dla czujnika z poddasza do kotłowni. Specjalne orurowanie SPEED lub SPEED DN do kolektorów, w izolacji, z zabezpieczeniem przeciw ptactwu oraz przewodem 3x0,75mm^2 można kupić w niektórych firmach.
> 
> 
> czym ten kabel steruje w kolektorze? a jeżeli podpina się pod jakiś czujnik temperatury to czy można by wykorzystać zwykłą skrętkę komputerową?
> 
> w okolicy kotła mam podciągniętą skrętkę i rurki do hipotetycznych solarów w przyszłości ale nie wiedziałem że będę potrzebował jakiś przewód jeszcze...


Automatyka solar potrzebuję informacji jaka jest temperatura wody/płynu w kolektorze. Po to jest ten przewód - wystarczy 2x0,75, trzeci przewód jest profilaktycznie. Skrętka komputerowa zdaje się jest za cienka.




> Jakie solary zaproponowalibyście dla rodziny 4 osobowej? Zbiornik 190l będzie wystarczający?


190l zbiornik wystarczy przy zastosowaniu kolektora próżniowego CPC w Aqua Systemie. W takim przypadku dobrą powierzchnią będą 4m^2 netto, zapewni to maksymalnie 2700kWh rocznie.

PS1. Wczoraj na tej samej instalacji było maksymalnie 70stC a uzysk wynosił 5kWh.
PS2. Na instalacji dużo większej doszło do 128stC   :smile:

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

witam

wykrzykników nie liczyłem ale kasę na wykonanie instalacji CO tak!
apropo pana "1950" - jak ktoś jest instalatorem to nie liczy kasy klienta -oczywiste!  :smile:  
co do kolektorów to może mi pan powie że jak leży na dachu przez pół roku nie używane (bo kominek to może zrobić za nie a nawet piecyk gazowy -koszt nie wiele większy )to co zwraca się inwestycja !!!!!!
komuś trzeba chyba kalkulator kupić na gwiazdkę   :big grin: 
a co do choroby to nie jest tak źle pewnie ze 20  lat jeszcze będe miał się dobrze a później to i tak trzeba zrobić remont to wtedy pomyślę o czymś mniej uciążliwym (pewnie będe już bogatsz to zaszaleję   :Lol:  )
a co do fachowca to nim nie jestem ale czytać potrafię  jak każdy i porównam zużycie gazu i cenę kotłów gazowych w przeciwieństwie do instalatorów patrz "1950"
pozdrawiam

----------


## sSiwy12

Takie trollowanie na zakończenie roku   :oops:  



> wykrzykników nie liczyłem ale kasę na wykonanie instalacji CO tak!


 Król jest nagi! Wreszcie ktoś, kto liczy. 
Ale moim zdaniem jesteś też rozrzutny, bo po co rekuperator i to z GWC, skoro przy grzaniu kominkiem nie zwróci się nigdy  ( w przypadku wątpliwości – zakup kalkulatora wskazany), nawet przy kosztach 5.500,-
A skoro kotłownia w salonie przez rok cały, to można jeszcze oszczędniej – bez CO, tylko krąg kamienny i ognisko, przebić ściany do sąsiednich pomieszczeń i ogrzeje cały dom. Jedzonko też można ugotować, a garnek ciepłej wody zawsze na podorędziu.
Głupie? Może i tak, ale ekonomicznie uzasadnione – nie ma tańszego inwestycyjnie i eksploatacyjnie systemu.
I również bez udziału 1950   :Lol:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

I w ogóle wywalić wentylację grawitacyjną na rzecz naturalnej -- powietrze wpada przez nawiewniki a wypada przez komin kominka.

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

witam!

co do rozrzutności to spierał bym się myślę ze kolektory wyjdą drożej   :smile:  
a używane będą pół roku , natomiast wentylacja cały rok   :big grin:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> natomiast wentylacja cały rok


Zwłaszcza grawitacyjna.  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> A skoro kotłownia w salonie przez rok cały, to można jeszcze oszczędniej – bez CO, tylko krąg kamienny i ognisko, przebić ściany do sąsiednich pomieszczeń i ogrzeje cały dom. Jedzonko też można ugotować, a garnek ciepłej wody zawsze na podorędziu.


A mi się marzy kurna chata ...

----------


## pierwek

> Automatyka solar potrzebuję informacji jaka jest temperatura wody/płynu w kolektorze. Po to jest ten przewód - wystarczy 2x0,75, trzeci przewód jest profilaktycznie. Skrętka komputerowa zdaje się jest za cienka.


jeżeli to rzeczywiście automatyka na niskim napięciu a nie zasialanie jakiejś pompy to skrętka też spokojnie da radę

----------


## HenoK

> jeżeli to rzeczywiście automatyka na niskim napięciu a nie zasialanie jakiejś pompy to skrętka też spokojnie da radę


Tu bardziej chodzi o wytrzymałość mechaniczną niż elektryczną tego przewodu.

----------


## 1950

> witam
> 
> wykrzykników nie liczyłem ale kasę na wykonanie instalacji CO tak!
> apropo pana "1950" - jak ktoś jest instalatorem to nie liczy kasy klienta -oczywiste!  
> co do kolektorów to może mi pan powie że jak leży na dachu przez pół roku nie używane (bo kominek to może zrobić za nie a nawet piecyk gazowy -koszt nie wiele większy )to co zwraca się inwestycja !!!!!!
> komuś trzeba chyba kalkulator kupić na gwiazdkę  
> a co do choroby to nie jest tak źle pewnie ze 20  lat jeszcze będe miał się dobrze a później to i tak trzeba zrobić remont to wtedy pomyślę o czymś mniej uciążliwym (pewnie będe już bogatsz to zaszaleję   )
> a co do fachowca to nim nie jestem ale czytać potrafię  jak każdy i porównam zużycie gazu i cenę kotłów gazowych w przeciwieństwie do instalatorów patrz "1950"
> pozdrawiam


widzisz jak już mnie wywołałeś do tablicy to dowiedz się paru rzeczy,

- pomimo tego że mam kolektory na dachu, nigdy nie twierdziłem że jest to najtańsze i najlepsze rozwiązanie, 
osobiście znam lepsze,

- co do kotła kondensacyjnego, akurat tutaj uważam że jest to rozwiązanie najlepsze, chyba że kogoś stać na pompę ciepła, 
co do cen kotłów kondensacyjnych nie będę się wypowiadał, bo widzę że źle szukasz,

- ciesz się zdrowiem i głośno się nie chwal, że co najmniej 20 lat masz zamiar nie chorować, 
los potrafi być okrutny, 
co nie znaczy że Ci nie życzę szczerze zdrowia,

- na temat nie dbania o kasę klienta, też się nie będę wypowiadał, bo nie Tobie to oceniać a jedynie klientom którzy korzystali z moich usług,

- i zapamiętaj sobie jedno, 
jeżeli Tobie coś się nie podoba, nie oznacza automatycznie, że komuś innemu nie będzie odpowiadało i będzie uważał takie czy inne rozwiązanie za złe, 
to jest jego decyzja i jego pieniądze,
każdy wie co chce, na co go stać, 
w tej chwili prawie każdy, kto szuka rozwiązania najkosztowniejszej i w wykonaniu i w eksploatacji instalacji, długo się zastanawia nad podjęciem decyzji,

- niegrzecznym jest formułowanie swoich wypowiedzi w taki sposób jak Ty to zrobiłeś, 
to możesz robić na innych forach,
tutaj to nie uchodzi,
na drugi raz traktuj forumowiczów z należnym im szacunkiem i nie krzycz,
- przemyśl sobie to co napisalem  :Roll:  

i to by było na tyle......

----------


## gremlin2000

A jakie sa koszty serwisu kolektorow?

Co trzeba robic, jaki koszt i co ile lat?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## 1950

w zasadzie, jeżeli instalacja jest zrobiona prawidłowo, to koszty konserwacji ograniczają się do wymiany glikolu co 5-6 lat,
jednakże dobrze jest zrobić przegląd co 3 lata

----------


## Lookita

a co przy takim przegladzie sie wymienia i poprawia?jaka cenka ,z grubsza sie zapytam?

----------


## 1950

o ceny mnie nie pytaj, 
każdy będzie miał inną,
sądzę że jeżeli to będzie tylko przegląd to od 100-150 zł
jeżeli dojdzie do tego wymiana płynu to robocizna na pewno będzie większa,
cena glikolu w tej chwili to
Ergolid około 12 zł/l
Tyfokor - 17 zł/l
ceny z sieci,

----------


## gremlin2000

A jak szybko powiedzmy kolektor o powiezchni 4m2 w lecie podgrzeje bojler 300 litrow z 18C do np 40C czy ktos wie?
Zalozmy ze sloneczny dzien w maju-sierpniu

----------


## adam_mk

Weź tablice, kalkulator masz w windowsie, usiądź i policz...
Nie trudne.
A poza tym, było. Wiele razy.
Adam M.

----------


## 1950

> A jak szybko powiedzmy kolektor o powiezchni 4m2 w lecie podgrzeje bojler 300 litrow z 18C do np 40C czy ktos wie?
> Zalozmy ze sloneczny dzien w maju-sierpniu


bez problemu
ale lepsze by było 6 m2

----------


## ex67

Pewnie urażę sporą grupę ludzi ale co tam to tylko moja opinia:

Solary instalują dwa gatunki ludzi.

1 - ludzie ceniący ekologiczny tryb życia, szukający nowoczesnych rozwiązań i nie liczący się zbytnio z pieniędzmi. Tych szanuję i przyznaję im rację.

2 - skrobigary co podcierają dupę szkłem. Tacy to zakładają kotłownie w salonach, udają że lubią jak im w domu śmierdzi dymem i kochają latać po drzewo 24 godz./dobę, a jak im się to nie opłaca to i tak powiedzą że się opłaca. Zaklejają wentylacje i udają że woda na szybach to z gotowania. Dogrzewają się piecykami w wybranych pokojach aby mieć niższe zużycie gazu ... tip. Wyłączają cyrkulację ciepłej wody bo to przecież straszne koszty ...

Uraziłem ? To przepraszam ale to samo życie. 

Ludzie solary w domu jednorodzinnym to jest NIE opłacalna finansowo inwestycja. Koniec kropka ...


*IRENEUSZ KUBIK:*
Pojechałeś z tym Twoim wywodem że długo nie mogę do siebie dojść. Twierdzisz że kondensat się nie opłaca ... i oczywiście piszesz to na podstawie !? doświadczenia !? ... zasłyszałeś !? .. czy może sam wykombinowałeś !?   :Confused:  

Kto Ci tak namieszał w głowie ?. Pewnie ten co Ci zapewniał że palenie w kotłowni przez niektórych skrobigarów zwanej salonem się najbardziej opłaca.

Policzyłeś ile kosztuje Cie ogrzanie i woda w Twoim domku opalanym drewnem ?

----------


## adam_mk

Jest jeszcze jeden gatunek tych co instalują solary....

Ja...  :Roll:  

Z pieniędzmi się liczę...
Eko mi nie przeszkadza...
Umiem i mam gdzie i z czego i czym - to instaluję...

Adam M.

----------


## ex67

> Jest jeszcze jeden gatunek tych co instalują solary....
> 
> Ja...  
> 
> Z pieniędzmi się liczę...
> Eko mi nie przeszkadza...
> Umiem i mam gdzie i z czego i czym - to instaluję...
> 
> Adam M.


OK

3 - grupa to ludzie co liczą się z pieniędzmi, ekologia też na nich działa (ale nie przeszkadza) za to umieją sami to zrobić, maja gdzie to zrobić, i w dodatku mają czym to zrobić    :Lol:   takim sie to opłaca   :Wink2: 

Adam Słodowy ...

----------


## Jurek_Z

> Solary instalują dwa gatunki ludzi. ...


Hmmm.....   :Confused:  
Jakoś nie potrafię się przyporządkować   :sad:  

1. Mam kominek z płaszczem wodnym w salonie, chyba grupa druga.
2. Nie lubię latać po drzewo 24godz./dobę i nie lubię jak mi w domu dymem śmierdzi ale też nic mi nie śmierdzi i paląc w kominku wystarczy że między 16 a 22 dołożę ze trzy razy więc to chyba nie jest grupa 2    :smile:  
3. Nie wiem co rozumiesz pod pojęciem opłaca. Dom zbudowałem (mam nadzieję) na dłuższy okres swego życia. Teraz stać mnie było na budowę, solary, rekuperator GWC itp ale nie wiem co będzie za kilka czy kilkanaście lat. Może wtedy koszty energii będą tak wysokie, że musiał bym siedzieć w zimnej chałupie więc o tym czy się opłacało będę mógł powiedzieć za kilka czy kilkanaście lat. Nie wiem która to grupa   :Confused:  
4. Nie zklejam wentylacji, wręcz domek mam zbytnio przewentylowany (wilgotność ok 35%), wentylacja mechaniczna pracuje cały czas, rekuperator i GWC jak na razie się sprawdzają więc nie jest to grupa 2   :big grin:  
5. Ogrzewam wszystkie pomieszczenia nawet te w których przebywa się sporadycznie więc nie jest to grupa 2
6. Cyrkulację mam podzieloną na strefy czasowe - czy to źle? 

Do której grupy powinienem się zapisać   :Wink2:  




> Ludzie solary w domu jednorodzinnym to jest NIE opłacalna finansowo inwestycja. Koniec kropka ...


Ile lat użytkujesz solary, przez ile sezonów porównywałeś oszczędności z pozyskania energii słonecznej, skąd wiesz jakie ceny energii będą w 2015 roku, do jakiego źródła energii porównywałeś - prąd, gaz, olej, węgiel, drewno ..... 
Człowieku każdy przypadek jest inny nie da się wrzucić wszystkiego do jednego worka.
Twoje zdanie to Twoje zdanie, moje to moje a Franka to Franka. Taka teza jak powyżej nie może być wyciągnięta z rękawa, bo choćby stwierdzeniem że dom jednorodzinny postawię w Chorwacji od razu Ci ją obalę   :Wink2: 

I jeszcze ta ekologia, wiem że się nie opłaca, bo przecież za naszego życia zmian nie zobaczysz dopiero nasze wnuki odczują wyniki naszej działalności ale czy to jest podstawa aby nie wybierać rozwiązań ekologicznych   :ohmy:

----------


## j-j

Tylko z jednym się zgodzę:




> ... każdy przypadek jest inny nie da się wrzucić wszystkiego do jednego worka...


Proste i logiczne każdy musi sobie przeliczyć  ale 7-9 tys. za solary dla 3-4 os. rodziny zuzywającej ok. 200 l dziennie cwu to się może opłaci i zwróci w ciągu ok. 6-9 lat w porównaniu do prądu za 42 gr. za 1 kWh nastomiast w porównaniu do gazu czy prądu w drugiej taryfie za ok. 21 gr. za 1 kWh zwrot nastąpi po 12-15 latach po czym trzeba wliczyć jakieś remonciki, przeglądy itp.

Istotne jest więc to ile tej wody zużywamy!

Dlatego ja sie nie zdecydoiwałem na solary, w moim przypadku to totalne nieporozumienie przy tych ich cenach.

A 200 litrów cwu dziennie to wg MNIE dużo no ale to co wg mnie już nie istotne.

pzdr

----------


## adam_mk

Solar solarowi nie równy!!!

Czemu tu wszyscy o cieczowych wyłącznie bredzą?

Skrzynka z drewna przykręcona do ściany i wyłożona matą lamelową a przykryta jakim szkłem - to też solar!
Grzeje to, co w niej siedzi, a jest czarne, do spokojnych 30stC nawet zimą!
Od tego "czarnego" grzeje się powietrze a to już można na salony zaprosić!
I żadne 9000zł! Góra z 1000. A i to, jak się to u stolarza zamówi a nie skleci samemu.
Mam z czego, mam gdzie i mam czym. Wiem jak - to zrobię blisko 100m2
I WIEM, że to latem około 100kW.
Z tym TEŻ wiem co zrobić!
Adam M.

----------


## bartez-k

a ja zakładam pc gruntową + solary + reku ... i na wszystko biorę kredyt, i wcale nie należę do rozrzutnych.... zobaczymy za 15 lat kto i jak na wszystkim wyjdzie. Ostatnie dni pokazuja jak gospodarka "gazowa" moze sie raptownie załamać, zakreca kurek i koniec, nie życzę tego oczywiście Polsce...
....za 15 lat napisze jak an tym wyszedłem ekonomicznie   :Lol:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Mam z czego, mam gdzie i mam czym. Wiem jak - to zrobię blisko 100m2
> I WIEM, że to latem około 100kW.
> Z tym TEŻ wiem co zrobić!


Będziesz to latem zaprzęgać do jakiegoś suszenia? Ja mam taki pomysł, żeby na zimę montować kolektory do ścian a na lato demontować i wykorzystywać do suszenia co tylko będę potrzebować (grzyby, owoce, warzywa, drewno kominkowe).

----------


## adam_mk

:ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Z rok temu o tym pisałem!
Da się!
Da się też i lepiej! Przecież to około 100kW.
Nawet z powietrza da się wrzucić to do baniaka z wodą. A ja planuję ze 3 tony, chyba, że się 4 zmieszczą...

Nie będę tego na lato demontował...  :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## budek72

przeglądając różne fora i czytając na temat kolektorów wydaje mi się, że wiem mniej niż wiedziałem  , 
chciałem kupić kolektory próżniowe , ale po przeczytaniu tego porównania 
www.solarshop.pl/kolektory_prozniowe.html 
założyłem, że chyba kupię lepsze jakościowo kolektory płaskie niż chińskie próżniowe. 
Buszują po internecie za opiniami znalazłem to 
ZESTAWY SOLARNE FIRMY THERMO/SOLAR - KOLEKTORY SŁONECZNE Z 12 LETNIĄ GWARANCJĄ - płaskie próżniowe 
http://www.konkret2.pl/index.php?act...l_news&id=1166 
czy może ktoś coś więcej wie na tematych takich kolektorów. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Fajne są.
Prosta budowa.
Tylko płaskie i próżniowe to mi słabo współgra.
Piszą o gazie resztkowym nie podając ciśnień.

Z całą pewnością są lepsze od "normalnych" ale pewnie i droższe.
A i tak kolektory tanie nie są...
Adam M.

----------


## RAPczyn

Ciśnienie jakie panuję w tych kolektorach to bodaj 100Pa.
"W kolektorze gaz resztkowy (powietrze) w celu dodatkowego poprawienia uzysków można zastąpić kryptonem." - to zdanie nie wiem czemu ale działa na mnie odstraszającą.
Ciśnienie jakie panuje w niektórych kolektorach próżniowo rurowych to 0,1Pa.

----------


## budek72

> Fajne są.
> Prosta budowa.
> Tylko płaskie i próżniowe to mi słabo współgra.
> Piszą o gazie resztkowym nie podając ciśnień.
> 
> Z całą pewnością są lepsze od "normalnych" ale pewnie i droższe.
> A i tak kolektory tanie nie są...
> Adam M.


Też jakoś mi jest dziwne, ale dają 12 lat gwarancji to chyba jest coś na rzecz  :smile: , cena normalna 2 kolektory + zbiornik 300l ok 10 tys.

Polecają też kolektory płaskie Polska Ekologia, mają dobrą szybę (pryzmat) 
i mają warstwa absorpcyjną na bazie tlenku tytanu TiNOX.

----------


## 1950

> Ja mam coś takiego http://www.allegro.pl/item496622007_...wo_oferta.html
> Użytkuję od maja 2007r. wtedy kosztowały 11100zł z dostawą. 
> Na promocji otrzymałem, zamiast 2xAP20 jeden AP20 i AP30, plus uchwyty do montażu na elewacji. Instalację wykonałem sam. Gość który to przywiózł, dał mi schematy i wszystko wyjaśnił. Instalacja działa do tej pory bez zarzutu. 
> W pierwszym tygodniu miałem tylko mały problem, bo woda w zasobniku 300l sięgała 95st.C i puszczał zawór bezpieczeństwa. System bezpieczeństwa chronił kolektory przed przegrzaniem. Za duża powierzchnia w stosunku do zasobnika.
> Ale problem został rozwiązany, wystarczy na okres letni wyjąć 10 "rurek ciepła" i woda osiąga 80st.C i kolektor się nie przegrzewa. Na pozostały okres zakładam wszystkie rurki.


Aprucus,czysta chińszczyzna, instalowałem takie w programie ograniczenia niskiej emisji, 
znam lepsze, 
wtedy zestawy firmowe to było 30 rur + zasobnik 300l., sprawowały się nie najlepiej, 
niestety,   :Roll:

----------


## 1950

> Może i chińszczyzna bo produkowana w Kanadzie.  
> Grunt że ja jestem z nich zadowolony  
> Za to sąsiadka ma Viessmann-a 20 rur próżniowych i zasobnik 120l, bo stwierdziła że na 2 osoby wystarczy. Montaż wykonał dystrybutor firmy na naszym terenie.
> Od wiosny serwisanci byli już 4 razy, i dalej jest problem z grzaniem cwu.


a kto Ci takie rzeczy opowiadał   :ohmy:  
żebym nie wiedział w 100% to bym tego nie pisał,
poza tym, znam też osobiście importera i byłem u niego nie raz w firmie,
i wiem co sprowadza,

ja wcale nie twierdzę że one u Ciebie się nie sprawdzają,
ale jak napisałem, znam lepsze,
z resztą wejdź na stronę spf rapperswil,
ostatnio jak tam byłem 1,5 roku temu to mieli zrobione testy,
był też podany kraj produkcji,
a lepsze to wcale nie znaczy Viessmann,
chociaż też nie są złe,

----------


## 1950

> Chińczycy produkują teraz wszystko. Nawet czołowi producenci mają swoje fabryki w Chinach, bo to się po prostu opłaca. Jest jeszcze coś takiego jak licencja producenta. Kanadyjczycy i Amerykanie też są takimi kretynami jak ja, bo instalują i nawet reklamują tą firmę w wiadomościach tv. Krótki filmik dla przykładu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWQqfHeOaWE
> Więcej na www.youtube.com chińczycy też tam są


ten wg Ciebie czołowy producent kolektorów *AprucusCanada* ma się tak do produkcji kolektorów, jak Coca Cola Polska, do Coca Coli,
chyba mi nie powiesz, że jesteśmy producentem Coli, 
my tylko rozcieńczamy ekstrakt i go sprzedajemy jako Coca Colę

*Soleko*, jak by miał więcej pieniędzy, mógłby nazywać się *Apricus Polska* i reklamować się w TV,
ale jak na razie, jest malutkim importerem chińskich kolektorów od chińskiej firmy, 
a ponieważ sprowadza je za naprawdę* śmieszne pieniądze* to sprzedaje je po cenach niższych od pozostałych producentów, 

ale, jeżeli będziesz miał lepsze samopoczucie z tego powodu, że masz kanadyjskie kolektory, to już Cię nie będę przekonywał,

i nie podchodź do tego w sposób tak emocjonalny, 
masz kolektory, 
jesteś z nich zadowolony,
czyli masz powody do zadowolenia, a Ty podnosisz sobie ciśnienie swoją niską samooceną,

nie jesteś kretynem,

nikt tego nie powiedział, 
wręcz śmiem twierdzić, że zrobiłeś dobrze,

----------


## budek72

*1950* doradź jakie kolektory kupić, płaskie to chyba na pewno ale chciałbym żeby miały zamiast zwykłej szyby to pryzmat, nowoczesnya warstwa wysokoselektywna na bazie tlenku tytanu np. TiNOX i układ ruruek w układzie Meander.
pozdrawiam

----------


## 1950

niezmiennie od lat polecam Hewlexa uważając, że stosunek jakości do ceny jest nie do przebicia,
ma takie kolektory o jakich piszesz,

----------


## edde

> niezmiennie od lat polecam *Hewlexa* uważając, że stosunek jakości do ceny jest nie do przebicia,
> ma takie kolektory o jakich piszesz,


chodzi o Hewalexa? tego co tu: http://www.hewalex.com.pl/ ?
polecasz płaskie tej firmy czy również próżniowe?

----------


## 1950

kolektory próżniowe to trochę niechciane dziecko Hewalexa,   :Lol:  
bardzo długo zastanawiali się czy wchodzić w próżniowe,
zmusił ich do tego rynek i poniekąd UE która dała dotację na rozbudowę zakładu,

ale rozmawiając nie raz czy to z Właścicielem czy też z Technicznym uparcie twierdzą,  że wolą płaskie i takie też polecają klientom, 
no chyba że klient się uprze,   :Roll:  

co wcale nie znaczy że próżniowe mają złe,

jako jedni z nielicznych na rynku mają rury do kolektorów próżniowych, nie kupowane w Chinach,

obojętnie na co się zdecydujesz, zrobisz dobrze

----------


## budek72

> niezmiennie od lat polecam Hewlexa uważając, że stosunek jakości do ceny jest nie do przebicia,
> ma takie kolektory o jakich piszesz,


poczytałem trochę o tych kolektorach i chyb amnie przekonują,
nawet niedaleko mnie jest autoryzowany przedstawiciel tej firmy, podejdę i zapytam się o cenę, ciekawy jestem jaka będzie różnica  :smile: 
myslę że ten zestaw HEWALEX 2TLP-250 za 7 k. bedzie dla mnie wystarczający, rodzinka 2+2.

----------


## budek72

[quote="1950"]

jako jedni z nielicznych na rynku mają rury do kolektorów próżniowych, nie kupowane w Chinach,

czy jesteś pewny że Hawlex nie kupuje chińskich rur, jeden z monterów z Gdańska twierdzi że w Polsce wszystkie firmy korzystają z chińskich rur? na ich stronie internetowej nie znalazłem żadnej widomości na ten temat.
pozdrawiam

----------


## 1950

[quote="budek72"]


> jako jedni z nielicznych na rynku mają rury do kolektorów próżniowych, nie kupowane w Chinach,
> 
> czy jesteś pewny że Hawlex nie kupuje chińskich rur, jeden z monterów z Gdańska twierdzi że w Polsce wszystkie firmy korzystają z chińskich rur? na ich stronie internetowej nie znalazłem żadnej widomości na ten temat.
> pozdrawiam


jestem pewny w 100 %, mają niemieckie rury, 
ponadto Viessmann ma kolektory montowane na angielskich rurach,
chyba Paradigma też nie jest na chińskich rurach,

----------


## adam_mk

Paradigma kiedyś nie była...
Jak jest dziś - to nie wiem.
Jedno w niej było tylko paskudne.... cena...
Reszta była naprawdę dobra...
Zmieniło się?

Adam M.

----------


## RAPczyn

Ritter Solar dla Paradigmy robi w Niemczech, Ritter Solar dla kolektorów OEM w Shandong Linuo Paradigma - z tego co ja wiem.

----------


## piotr32

> Ritter Solar dla Paradigmy robi w Niemczech, Ritter Solar dla kolektorów OEM w Shandong Linuo Paradigma - z tego co ja wiem.


Zgadza się Paradigma częśc produkcji robi w Niemczech a częśc w Chinach. byłem ostatnio u nich na szkoleniu w Dąbrowie Górniczej i taką uzyskałem informację. Moim zdaniem nie ważne czy w Chinach czy  w Niemczech - ważne jest to żeby jakość byłą bardzo dobra, żeby dobrze funkcjonowały i miały przystępną cenę. Bo na założenie kolektorów powinno być stać przeciętnych ludzi także a nie tylko bogaczy. Sam odwiedziłem w zeszłym roku w październiku kilkanaście fabryk w Chinach w okolicach Szanghaju (miasta Changzhou i Haining) i muszę powiedzieć że pisanie że wszystko co chińskie jest złe to nieprawda. Owszem jest sporo małych producentów którzy produkują kolektory słabej jakości, jednakże wiele fabryk które odwiedziłem robi naprawdę wyroby dobrej jakości. Nawiązałem współpracę z firmą która produkuje kolektory słoneczne dla firm z Europy takich jak : niemiecka FK Solartechnik, angielska Solra, włoska Sole&Sole, hiszpańska Joliet. jeżeli ktoś byłby zainteresowany szczegółami to zapraszam na PW.
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## gremlin2000

"Nawiązałem współpracę z firmą która produkuje kolektory słoneczne dla firm z Europy takich jak : niemiecka FK Solartechnik, angielska Solra, włoska Sole&Sole, hiszpańska Joliet" 

Jaka to firma ta polecana jako producent w Chinach ?
Jakie tam sa ceny kolektorow , czy to sa plaskie ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## agamon

A co sądzicie o firmie acv i jej kolektorach próżniowych?

----------


## piotr32

> "Nawiązałem współpracę z firmą która produkuje kolektory słoneczne dla firm z Europy takich jak : niemiecka FK Solartechnik, angielska Solra, włoska Sole&Sole, hiszpańska Joliet" 
> 
> Jaka to firma ta polecana jako producent w Chinach ?
> Jakie tam sa ceny kolektorow , czy to sa plaskie ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Firma z Chin z która nawiązałem współpracę produkuje kolektory próżniowe typu "heat-pipe", mają w ofercie również kolektory płaskie. Kolektory próżniowe mają podwójną izolację szyny zbiorczej (wełna AL-Si plus pianka poliuretanowa) co sprawia że mają niskie straty ciepła.
Nazwy producenta niestety nie mogę zdradzić ponieważ jest to moja tajemnica handlowa gdyż zajmuję się importem kolektorów słonecznych. Jeżeli chodzi o ceny to są niższe niż u nas w Polsce. Dla przykładu podam zestaw wyposażony w kolektor próżniowy 30 rur, zbiornik 300 l z dwiema wężownicami, stację roboczą (pompa Wilo, manometr, przepływomierz, zawory, naczynie wzbiorcze) oraz sterownik z 3 sondami kosztuje u mnie około 6700 zł brutto (z VAT 22%). Myślę że to konkurencyjna cena. Mam wrażenie że niektóre firmy w Polsce trochę przeginają z cenami, być może jest to tylko moje odczucie ponieważ dopiero startuję w tym biznesie i nie wiem jeszcze jakie koszty mnie czekają. Jak dotychczas mam za sobą import 1 zestawu solarnego z Chin (24 rury kolektor, 200l zbiornik, stacja robocza, naczynie wzbiorcze, sterownik) i zainstalowanie go na swoim domu w celu przetestowania go.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## RAPczyn

> A co sądzicie o firmie acv i jej kolektorach próżniowych?


Patrząc po danych kolektorów to powinny być lepsze od BMK i Ulricha ale jakich uzysków się po nich spodziewać to nie mam pojęcia. Poza tym to Heat-pipe tzn. zanim kolektor zacznie oddawać ciepła to musi sam się "rozgrzać", do tego dochodzi różnica w powierzchni brutto a pow. apertury = 5,038 do 2,788m^2.
Aby mieć porządny uzysk energii dla 3...4 osobowej rodziny trzeba pewnie ze dwie 30 co da nam łącznie 5,576m^2 lub chociaż 22+30=4,833m^2.

----------


## agamon

Kupiłem 2x30 rur. Mam bufor ctm 380/120 z 2 wężownicami. górna podłaczona pod kominek z płaszczem wodnym , a dolna wężownica  ma byc podłączona pod kolektory. Czekam na ekipę, a ekipa na pogodę  :smile: . jak uruchomimy to dam znać.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## budek72

byłem dzisiaj u przedstawiciela kolektorów, zaproponował mi kolektory firmy Sonnenkraft posiada zestaw w promocyjnej cenie 7 tys. (2 kolektory plus zbiornik 300l) plus montaż,
znalazłem ten sam zestaw za 16 tys   :ohmy:  
http://www.oze.sklep.pl/product_info...roducts_id=514

czy ktoś może coś powiedzieć o tej firmie??

pozdrawiam

----------


## kazik76

Witam!!!
W budowanym domu( http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt?IdProjektu=291  ) do wspomagania co i cwu  planujemy (  http://forum.muratordom.pl/jak-to-si...t89352-600.htm ) skorzystać z „darmowej” energii  słońca + prąd(grzałka w buforze)  

W naszym przypadku cena solarów (kolektory, zespół pompowy, automatyka, różnica w cenie zbiornika, …) jest podobna do ceny gazu(przyłącz, instalacja, piec, ...) 

Wykorzystując „darmową” cwu do zasilania pralki ,zmywarki i w kuchni (gotowanie, herbata, kawa)  można by przyspieszyć zwrot inwestycji. 
Co WY na to?   --pewnie było …szukałem i nic…
Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> W naszym przypadku cena solarów (kolektory, zespół pompowy, automatyka, różnica w cenie zbiornika, …) jest podobna do ceny gazu(przyłącz, instalacja, piec, ...)


Jednakowoż kupno solara nie rozwiąże kwestii wydatku na instalację grzewczą.




> Wykorzystując „darmową” cwu do zasilania pralki ,zmywarki i w kuchni (gotowanie, herbata, kawa)  można by przyspieszyć zwrot inwestycji. 
> Co WY na to?   --pewnie było …szukałem i nic…


Nie da się ukryć.

----------


## opolkrz

Może na tym forum ktoś mi z Was doradzi.

Chciałbym w tym roku zainstalowac w domu kolektory słoneczne. Po zapytaniach w Opolu w serwisie Sonnenckraft i Roth, po przeglądnięciu forum, rozmowach i przeczytaniu wielu opinii chcę zainstalowac kolektory próżniowe. Mam w domu zbiornik 140 litrów na wode c.u. z grzałką a w zimie jest woda podgrzewana z kotła centralnego ogrzewania. W Opolu zalecano mi zbiornik 300 litrowy (4 ludzi) i Pan z serwisu polecal mi dokupić do mojego zbiornika 140 litrów zbiornik 160 litrowy. Kolektory mogę zamontować na różnych budynkach czy to mieszkalnym czy gospodarczym i dlatego to nie gra dla mnie różnicy. Mam kilka pytań dotyczących szczegółów: 
1. Montując je na domu mieszkalnym muszę sprowadzić 2 rurki (dopływ i odpływ), jednak mam w domu pomieszczenia powykańczane (nie do kucia) i brak wolnych przewodów kominowych. Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć czy mając rury znacznej dłlugości i będą one kilkakrotnie załamane nie będę miał za dużo strat ciepła i ile powinny być max. długości rury od kolektora do zbiornika? Czy ma to jakiś negatywny wpływ? 
2. Z budynków gospodarczych musiałbym te rury położyć w ziemi. Jak to wygląda technicznie, jeżeli to w jakiej otulinie i co ze stratami, czy warto je do ziemi zakopać, czy nie spowoduje to szybszego zniszczenia tych rur ze względu na wilgoć lub inne czynniki? 
3. Chciałbym się zamknąć ceną około 10 tys. zł. W tych czasach każdy ze sprzedawców mówi co chce aby sprzedać towar i dlatego proszę mi polecić dobrą firmę z województwa opolskiego zajmująca się handlem i montażem kolektorów słonecznych. Dla mnie bardzo ważna jest fachowość i znajomość tego zagadnienia przez monterów, gdyż muszą się przyłączyć do istniejącej instalacji a i z tym wielu "fachowców" ma problemy. 
4. Myślę o dogrzewaniu c.o. choćby o kilka stopni w zimie ale co zrobić z nadmiarem ciepła w lato (nie mam basenu, nie mam zamiaru także wypuszczać wody)? Mam na myśli sprawdzone i dobre rozwiązania np. z radiatorem lub co innego

----------


## kazik76

Witam!!! 
*KrzysztofLis2:*
 "Jednakowoż kupno solara nie rozwiąże kwestii wydatku na instalację grzewczą." 

Tak to prawda  :sad:   ale wydatek na gaz(…) to wydatek a na solary(…) to inwestycja którą można sfinansować tanim kredytem np. z BOŚ są też dotacje z gminy,UE

----------


## MCB

Dostaniesz kredyt z BOŚ na solary dla domku jednorodzinnego???

MCB

----------


## RAPczyn

> Witam!!!
> W budowanym domu( http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt?IdProjektu=291  ) do wspomagania co i cwu  planujemy (  http://forum.muratordom.pl/jak-to-si...t89352-600.htm ) skorzystać z „darmowej” energii  słońca + prąd(grzałka w buforze)  
> 
> Pozdrawiam!!!


Przy założeniu, że dom będzie miał zużycie energii około 25MWh rocznie (razem z cwu), to przy instalacji kolektora próżniowego CPC o powierzchni czynnej 9m^2 i zbiorniku buforowym 800l, uzysk solar pokryje ~20...25% zapotrzebowania.

----------


## kazik76

> Dostaniesz kredyt z BOŚ na solary dla domku jednorodzinnego???
> 
> MCB


 ...tak! 
 Byłem w BOŚ Tarnów:
 kredyt +-1%/rok na 4lata zakup ,montaż "solarów" do 10kw wystarczy faktura VAT i reszta na: 
http://www.bosbank.pl/?page=ekologia...nie_srodowiska  lub:
http://www.budgar.com.pl/modul.php?n...mer=96a06c43a8

----------


## kazik76

> Napisał kazik76
> 
> Witam!!!
> W budowanym domu( http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt?IdProjektu=291  ) do wspomagania co i cwu  planujemy (  http://forum.muratordom.pl/jak-to-si...t89352-600.htm ) skorzystać z „darmowej” energii  słońca + prąd(grzałka w buforze)  
> 
> Pozdrawiam!!!
> 
> 
> Przy założeniu, że dom będzie miał zużycie energii około 25MWh rocznie (razem z cwu), to przy instalacji kolektora próżniowego CPC o powierzchni czynnej 9m^2 i zbiorniku buforowym 800l, uzysk solar pokryje ~20...25% zapotrzebowania.


Witam Fachowca! 

Mam kilka pytań:
1)te 25MWh to dla domu „energooszczędnego”(z definicji np: muratora) ???

2)przyjmując: … ewentualne zmiany pytanie nr.1), CPC o powierzchni czynnej ~12m^2  zbiornik buforowy 1000l,
podłogówka (zaśilanie~30stopni /całości), pytanie nr.3)  uzysk solar pokryje ~ …% ???

3)czy wykorzystując „darmową” cwu do zasilania pralki ,zmywarki i w kuchni (gotowanie, herbata, kawa) można zrekompensować różnicę 
  w cenie paliw: prąd – gaz z sieci w skali roku???
 Czy to ma sens???

4) ?techniczne: da się zamontować kolektory próżniowe CPC pod kątem ~45stopni na dachu o nachyleniu 25st ???
-wiem że z płaskimi niema problemu.

----------


## kazik76

> Napisał kazik76
> 
> Wykorzystując „darmową” cwu do zasilania pralki ,zmywarki i w kuchni (gotowanie, herbata, kawa)  można by przyspieszyć zwrot inwestycji. 
> Co WY na to?   --pewnie było …szukałem i nic…
> Pozdrawiam!!!
> 
> 
> słabo szukałeś
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/solary-pr...dy,t141284.htm
> ...


Dzięki za linki. Trochę tego mało  :sad:   mam na myśli zawartość. 
..szukam ale...na co dzień Internet w komórce(tel.)  :sad:  
Gdyby ktoś znał inne to będę wdzięczny i zdrowszy  :smile:

----------


## 1950

to rzeczywiście skrót,
Bosch czy Simens dopuszczają tego typu rozwiązania dla swoich zmywarek,
wiem też że są pralki które mogą pracować z ciepłą wodą,

----------


## Jurek_Z

Już 25 lat temu jedna z ruskich wiatek miała doprowadzenie ciepłej i zimnej wody.

----------


## 1950

> i dyskusja zatoczyła koło, były już argumenty że da się podłączyć CWU pod pralkę zmywarkę tyle że zyski z tego co kot napłakał, ktoś kto liczy na szybszy zwrot solara z tego powodu może bardzo długo czekać na te przychody bo:
> albo trzeba kupić droższy model z podłączeniem i ciepłej i zimnej wody i odpowiednio drożej zapłacić za podwójne przyłącza,
> albo podłączyć bezpośrednio ciepłą zamiast zimnej i patrzeć jak do płukania leci ciepła woda, w której gorzej się płucze szczególnie widać to na szklankach, i która jest zużywana do 5 razy więcej niż do mycia


dlaczego bronisz tego, co nie da się  obronić,
wejdź do netu i poszukaj zmywarek Boscha czy Simensa,
wcale nie potrzeba droższego modelu,

a co do 5-krotnego zużycia wody do płukania,

nie wiem czy wiesz jak działa zmywarka,
jeżeli program ma pobrać na cały cykl x litrów wody,
to choćbyś postawił flaszkę, to nie weźmie więcej,

to se ne da Pane Havranku  :Roll:

----------


## 1950

nigdzie nie będę wchodził,
widzisz, 
to że jakieś rozwiązanie się Tobie nie podoba, wcale nie znaczy, że masz być nierzetelny,

----------


## RAPczyn

> 1)te 25MWh to dla domu „energooszczędnego”(z definicji np: muratora) ???
> 
> 2)przyjmując: … ewentualne zmiany pytanie nr.1), CPC o powierzchni czynnej ~12m^2  zbiornik buforowy 1000l,
> podłogówka (zaśilanie~30stopni /całości), pytanie nr.3)  uzysk solar pokryje ~ …% ???
> 
> 4) ?techniczne: da się zamontować kolektory próżniowe CPC pod kątem ~45stopni na dachu o nachyleniu 25st ???
> -wiem że z płaskimi niema problemu.


Patrząc na projekt domu oceniłem, że edzie to jakieś 25MWh z duuużym marginesem błędu.
Przy zbiorniku buforowym o poj. 1000l standardowo jest 13,5m^2. Maksymalny spodziewany uzysk energii z takiego pola to ~9517kWh rocznie. Przy 12m^2 będzie maksymalnie 8460kWh.
Nie ma przeszkód by na dachu 25st zamocować kolektory pod kątem 45st.

----------


## kazik76

> w telegraficznym skrócie, ani pralki ani zmywarki nie da się podłączyć pod CWU, jedynie gotowanie się da ale ile tego uzysku będzie ??


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy: 
okazało się że to potężny skrót myślowy!  ale dopiero po przeczytaniu następnych postów

"...da się, wszystko się da ALE..."

--właśnie chodzi o to "ALE"
Znam trochę temat i chcę zasilać przystosowaną(własnoręcznie* lub fabrycznie) pralkę ,zmywarkę
 nie mam jednak takiej wiedzy jak np. cytowany („…”) forumowicz i dla tego pytania... 

…ile tego uzysku można się spodziewać??? 

* 1) trójnik+ 2odwrotnie działające elektrozawory + programowalny wyłącznik czasowy…
  2) trójdrożny zawór mieszający+ siłownik sterowany programatorem pralki…

----------


## kazik76

*RAPczyn*
Dzięki!!! 

Mam jeszcze kilka pytania:

1)zakładając że dom(c109) będzie „energooszczędnego” i z WM(reku~90%) to na  ~ile można oszacować roczne zapotrzebowanie na energię (co+cwu) ?

2) Jak długo(ile lat) kolektory CPC zachowują  swoją maks sprawność ?

3)Ile ~kosztuje 13,5m^2kolektora(nie z Chin) +odpowiedni zespół pompowy ?

4)ile~  -//-  wykonanie p.3) ?

...dziękuje 

       i

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.
Widzę tu szacowne grono fachowców z innych portali.
Przeglądając od początku poruszane tematy, zaskoczył mnie jeden:
Kolega *RAPczyn* napisał:



> Co do chemii to ja współczuje wnukom, które będą ewentualnie utylizować kolektory płaskie z czarnym chromem... brrr


Co jak co ale tego po szanownym koledze nie spodziewał bym się nigdy.
Toż to metal w najczystszej postaci nakładany w procesie elektrolizy a że czarny to już zależy od obróbki chemicznej. Związki chromu użyte do obróbki fakt to świństwo ale i te dają się zutylizować. Wsiadając do samochodu nie zdajemy sobie sprawy ile tam jest związków chromu - wszystkie części metalowe pod powłoki lakierowane są chromianowane, nie chromowane a to gorzej.

pozdrawiam

----------


## RAPczyn

> *RAPczyn*
> Dzięki!!! 
> 
> Mam jeszcze kilka pytania:
> 
> 1)zakładając że dom(c109) będzie „energooszczędnego” i z WM(reku~90%) to na  ~ile można oszacować roczne zapotrzebowanie na energię (co+cwu) ?
> 
> 2) Jak długo(ile lat) kolektory CPC zachowują  swoją maks sprawność ?
> 
> ...


Ad.1 Zużycie energii prawdopodobnie spadnie o około 20-25%.
Ad.2 Po 20 latach użytkowania nie powinno być różnicy.
Ad.3 Pytanie czy aby na pewno potrzebujesz pola kolektorów o tak dużej powierzchni oraz czy zmieści się na dachu? Jeśli będą mieszkać 4 osoby to raczej skłaniałbym się ku 9m^2.

----------


## olek.k

Witam "1950"

Dla rodzinki 2 osobowej jaki wielki zestaw solarny był by odpowiedni, tzn powierzchnia solara, zbiornik itp.
Pozdrawiam z Śląska

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.



> Dla rodzinki 2 osobowej jaki wielki zestaw solarny był by odpowiedni, tzn powierzchnia solara, zbiornik itp. 
> Pozdrawiam z Śląska


Najmniejsza instalacja jaka ma sens ekonomiczny to dwa kolektory płaskie o łącznej pow. 2m^2i zasobnik 200l. I właśnie taka instalacja będzie odpowiednia dla Twojej rodzinki.
"Klasyczny" dobór kolektorów do ciepłej wody to 0,75 kolektora o pow.2m^2 na osobę, ale zleży to od wielu czynników. Podstawowym czynnikiem doboru kolektorów jest dobowe zużycie wody przez domowników.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.



> Dla rodzinki 2 osobowej jaki wielki zestaw solarny był by odpowiedni, tzn powierzchnia solara, zbiornik itp. 
> Pozdrawiam z Śląska


Najmniejsza instalacja jaka ma sens ekonomiczny to dwa kolektory płaskie o łącznej pow. 2m^2i zasobnik 200l. I właśnie taka instalacja będzie odpowiednia dla Twojej rodzinki.
"Klasyczny" dobór kolektorów do ciepłej wody to 0,75 kolektora o pow.2m^2 na osobę, ale zleży to od wielu czynników. Podstawowym czynnikiem doboru kolektorów jest dobowe zużycie wody przez domowników.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.



> Dla rodzinki 2 osobowej jaki wielki zestaw solarny był by odpowiedni, tzn powierzchnia solara, zbiornik itp. 
> Pozdrawiam z Śląska


Najmniejsza instalacja jaka ma sens ekonomiczny to dwa kolektory płaskie o łącznej pow. 2m^2i zasobnik 200l. I właśnie taka instalacja będzie odpowiednia dla Twojej rodzinki.
"Klasyczny" dobór kolektorów do ciepłej wody to 0,75 kolektora o pow.2m^2 na osobę, ale zleży to od wielu czynników. Podstawowym czynnikiem doboru kolektorów jest dobowe zużycie wody przez domowników.
pozdrawiam

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.




> kolektory płaskie o łącznej pow. *2m^2i* zasobnik


Błąd!!
Oczywiście o łącznej powierzchni *4m^2*
pozdrawiam

----------


## kazik76

> Ad.3 Pytanie czy aby na pewno potrzebujesz pola kolektorów o tak dużej powierzchni oraz czy zmieści się na dachu? Jeśli będą mieszkać 4 osoby to raczej skłaniałbym się ku 9m^2.


W instalacji co.cwu  na pewno będzie http://www.elektromet.com.pl/14/pl/14.2.html ale korzystając  z: www.atmopol.pl/files/opis02.pdf i patrząc na ceny myślę o ~1000litrowym.
Nie wiem jaka w moim przypadku(wspomaganie CO...) powinna być powierzchnia kolektora??  
Powierzchnia dachu:~270m2 z tego 1/4-(mała „jaskółka” ) skierowana na południe   
Na letnie nadwyżki basen  :big grin:  (z marketu)  :smile:   + odpowiedni wymiennik zabudowany w obudowie filtra wody. 
To też ad4. dla *opolkrz*

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.



> gdzieś w jakimś artykule o pasywnym budynku w Niemczech właściciel chwalił się ze duży kolektor taki właśnie ponad 13m2 netto + duży bufor CWU ok 1m3 daje mu 100% pokrycie w ciągu całego roku kalendarzowego dla rodziny 2+2,


Niemcy to duży kraj i rozległy geograficznie Południe Niemiec ma klimat zbliżony do centralnych rejonów Francji i prawie graniczy z Włochami ( cienki pas Austrii ). Natomiast północ dorównuje szerokością Irlandii. Trudno jest więc porównywać w stosunku do Polski.
W Polsce jeżeli chcieć mieć pokrycie w 100% zimą trzeba ok.34 kolektorów płaskich dla rodziny czteroosobowej.

pozdrawiam

----------


## RAPczyn

> W Polsce jeżeli chcieć mieć pokrycie w 100% zimą trzeba ok.34 kolektorów płaskich dla rodziny czteroosobowej.
> 
> pozdrawiam


Możesz trochę precyzyjniej się wyrazić ile to 34 kolektory (m^2 pow. czynnej)?
Na jakiej podstawie doszedłeś do tego, że 34 sztuki wystarczą?

----------


## kazik76

> Napisał kolektor1
> 
> W Polsce jeżeli chcieć mieć pokrycie w 100% zimą trzeba ok.34 kolektorów płaskich dla rodziny czteroosobowej.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Możesz trochę precyzyjniej się wyrazić ile to 34 kolektory (m^2 pow. czynnej)?
> Na jakiej podstawie doszedłeś do tego, że 34 sztuki wystarczą?


-też o to miałem pytać bo np. vitosol płaski viessmann-a ma 2.32m^2 pow. czynnej a płaski hewalex-a 1.83m^2 pow. czynnej .........

po II post  *mpoplaw* trzeba czytać w kontekście mojej z nim dyskusji ... 
 ...planuję WSPOMAGAĆ...

Po III   …własne posty można kasować.


*RAPczyn* jak znajdziesz chwile napisz proszę 
 jakie optimum widział byś dla założeń j.w. ( w moim poprzednim poście) 

z góry dziękuje

----------


## RAPczyn

> *RAPczyn* jak znajdziesz chwile napisz proszę 
>  jakie optimum widział byś dla założeń j.w. ( w moim poprzednim poście) 
> 
> z góry dziękuje


Do takiego zbiornika o pojemności 1000l podłączyłbym 12m^2 pow. czynnej kolektora próżniowo rurowego CPC. Jeśli będziesz tą wodę wykorzystywał do basenu w lato to dobrze by było aby basen miał pow. do ok. 20m^2.
Przy zbiorniku 750l podłączyłbym 9m^2 i wtedy basen o pow. do ok. 12,5m^2.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.



> Możesz trochę precyzyjniej się wyrazić ile to 34 kolektory (m^2 pow. czynnej)?


Jest taki program "kolektorek". Jeden z parametrów tego programu jest stopień pokrycia ciepłej wody z kolektorów w rozbiciu na miesiące. Parametry ustawiłem tak: 100% pokrycia dla grudnia i program wyliczył mi taką ilość kolektorów dla ciepłej wody dla kolektorów płaskich o pow. jednego ok. 2m^2. Ale dla wersji programu 1.
A praktycznie: rodzina czteroosobowa w miesiącu zużywa ok. 7200l ciepłej wody o temp. ok. 50 stopni. dla takiej ilości wody i tej ilości kolektorów potrzeba nam ok. 6 dni słonecznych w grudniu. Wyniki są jednak mocno uśrednione.



> Na jakiej podstawie doszedłeś do tego, że 34 sztuki wystarczą?


W grudniu jest różnie mogą nie wystarczyć.
pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Jest taki program "kolektorek". Jeden z parametrów tego programu jest stopień pokrycia ciepłej wody z kolektorów w rozbiciu na miesiące.


Z tego, co czytałem na innym forum, program jest niespecjalnie merytorycznie poprawny. Zdaje się, że w kwestii obliczania zwrotu i oszczędności, ale nie jestem pewien.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.



> Z tego, co czytałem na innym forum, program jest niespecjalnie merytorycznie poprawny. Zdaje się, że w kwestii obliczania zwrotu i oszczędności, ale nie jestem pewien.


Oczywiście, że program nie jest jeszcze precyzyjny ale to dla tego, że baza  danych jest jeszcze szczupła, choć ciągle jest poszerzana. Aby dobrze napisać taki program trzeba by opomiarować setkę różnych instalacji i ciągle je monitorować.
pozdrawiam

----------


## RAPczyn

Rozwiązanie takiego problemu można znaleźć TU oraz TU.
Gdzie część kolektorów została już przebadana i wyniki (w większości) są dostępne.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Oczywiście, że program nie jest jeszcze precyzyjny ale to dla tego, że baza  danych jest jeszcze szczupła, choć ciągle jest poszerzana. Aby dobrze napisać taki program trzeba by opomiarować setkę różnych instalacji i ciągle je monitorować.


O ile dobrze pamiętam, dyskusja tyczyła się źle przyjętych (zbyt optymistycznych) założeń dotyczących zwrotu instalacji w czasie. Ale nie wiem jak jest w rzeczywistości, bo nawet nie chciało mi się go przetestować.

----------


## PAPROCIAK

Systemy solarne - policz zanim utopisz pieniądze - aktualizacja


Pod wpływem reklam i rozpowszechnionych w mediach informacji tkwi w Tobie przekonanie że system kolektorów słonecznych daje realne oszczędności.

Niestety rzeczywistość jest zupełnie inna.

Aby określić opłacalność inwestycji w system solarny należy policzyć ilość energii słonecznej, którą wykorzystamy i porównać ją z kosztami początkowej inwestycji zakładając, że system taki ma określoną trwałość. W takiej sytuacji otrzymamy faktyczny koszt energii słonecznej którą możemy porównać z innymi kosztami energii z gazu, oleju, prądu elektrycznego itp. Po prostu otrzymujemy całkowity koszt zakupu i eksploatacji.

Kalkulacja przykładowego zestawu solarnego

Przeciętny koszt rozbudowy instalacji grzewczej o system solarny to około 10-15 tyś. złotych.
Koszt ten obejmuje:

3-4 kolektory słoneczne,

dopłatę za zasobnik o dużej pojemności 300 litrów, który posiada dwie wężownice - przy normalnym systemie grzewczym wystarcza dużo tańszy zasobnik około 150 litrów,
system sterowania wraz z pompą obiegową,
montaż i uruchomienie.
czyli otrzymujemy zestaw jak na rysunku:



Podstawowe założenia do kalkulacji

inwestycja jest finansowana z zasobów własnych inwestora lub kredytu bankowego,
w domu mieszka 4-osobowa rodzina,

dzienne zużycie ciepłej wody to około 200 litrów dziennie na rodzinne,
czas "życia" instalacji solarnej to maksymalnie 20 lat,
dla uproszczenia kalkulacji nie liczymy kosztów utrzymania instalacji solarnej w ruchu (przeglądy, naprawy, koszt energii elektrycznej do sterowania i pomp).
w domu nie ma basenu ani innego odbiornika, który zużywa dużo ciepłej wody (np. agroturystyka, mini hotel) w sezonie letnim.

Zakładając, że zastosujemy 3 markowe kolektory płaskie, zgromadzą one w ciągu roku 2800 kWh energii cieplnej.
Niestety tylko cześć tej energii możemy wykorzystać. W praktyce będzie to około 40 % tej energii. Powody są następujące:

energia słoneczna jest energią tzw. niskotemperaturową, w związku z tym przez dużą cześć roku temperatura wody z kolektorów będzie niższa niż wody w zasobniku podgrzewanej piecem co. Z reguły jest to około 45-50 stopni.
w sezonie letnim ilość energii słonecznej z takiego zestawu kilkukrotnie przekracza nasze zapotrzebowanie na ciepłą wodę. W słoneczny dzień mamy tej energii nawet trzy razy więcej niż potrzebujemy,

300 litrowy zasobnik pozwala zgromadzić zapas ciepłej wody na maksymalnie 2 dni.
energia  z kolektorów jest przekazywana do zasobnika także z pewnymi stratami. 

Czyli kolektory zgromadzą w roku 2800 kWh ale efektywnie możemy wykorzystać tylko 1120 kWh rocznie i o tyle obniżyć zapotrzebowanie na energię z pieca co.

Przyjmując, że system działa przez 20 lat bezawaryjnie, uzyskaliśmy 22400 kWh energii, która nas kosztowała jednorazowo 12 tyś. złotych - jest koszt zakupu systemu kolektorów.
Czyli 1 kWh energii słonecznej kosztuje nas 54 grosze.

Teraz warto zajrzeć do szuflady i sprawdzić ile płacimy za 1kWh energii elektrycznej która jest jednym z najdroższych mediów.

Jak z rachunku zsumujemy opłatę za energię oraz koszt dostawy to wyjdzie nam  1 kWh  za około 44 grosze !!!

Popatrzmy jeszcze na koszty 1 kWh energii cieplnej wyprodukowanej za pomocą pieca co:

gaz ziemny -> 15 groszy
gaz płynny - > 30 groszy
olej opałowy -> 24 grosze
węgiel (eko-groszek) - > 10 groszy
drewno opałowe ->  7 groszy


Policzmy jeszcze inaczej
Przeciętna rodzina wydaje rocznie na podgrzewanie ciepłej wody użytkowej użytkowej około 1000 zł.
Korzystając z założenia - które zalecają przyjmować producenci - że system omawianych kolektorów zaspokoi 30 % procent rocznego zapotrzebowania na ciepłą wodę, możemy zaoszczędzić 300 zł rocznie, czyli system wart 12 tyś. zł zwróci sie nam po 40 latach, czyli długo po tym jak przemieni się w stertę złomu.

Wnioski

Energia słoneczna jest ekologicznym odnawialnym źródłem energii. Wszystkich dla których środowisko jest ważniejsze niż pieniądze zachęcamy do inwestowania w takie systemy.

Powyższy system nawet gdyby był bardziej sprawny i tak nie ma szans się spłacić w polskich warunkach w rozsądnym czasie - szczególnie jak doliczymy koszty serwisowania, napraw i prądu.
Zakup systemu solarnego do domu jest opłacalny, jeśli uzyskasz dopłatę, a kwota wyciągnięta z Twojego portfela nie jest większa niż 3-4 tyś. zł (dla systemu z trzema kolektorami płaskimi).
Warto rozważyć zakup systemu grzewczego z możliwością rozbudowy o system solarny, jeżeli są szanse na dopłaty w perspektywie kilku najbliższych lat.
Zapewnienia że taki system (3 kolektory) można wykorzystać do podgrzewania domu można włożyć między bajki - moc dostarczana przez kolektory w sezonie grzewczym (jesień, zima, wiosna)  jest mniejsza od mocy suszarki do włosów.
Zachęcamy do samodzielnego powtórzenia obliczeń w oparciu  o dane techniczne producenta konkretnego rozwiązania. Warto by dostawca przedstawił takie wyliczenia i załączył je jako załącznik umowy. To, czy taki dostawca się znajdzie, będzie kolejnym namacalnym dowodem na potwierdzenie  opłacalności zakupu.

UWAGA: W sieci pojawił się polski program kolektorek.pl którzy w kilka minut pozwala na samodzielne zweryfikowanie opłacalności i czasu zwrotu inwestycji w kolektory słoneczne.

Skorzystaj z naszej pomocy przy doborze sensownego systemu ogrzewania

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.
Ale!!! Do wyliczeń kolegi PAPROCIAKA wprowadził bym jednak parę poprawek.



> energia słoneczna jest energią tzw. niskotemperaturową, w związku z tym przez dużą cześć roku temperatura wody z kolektorów będzie niższa niż wody w zasobniku podgrzewanej piecem co. Z reguły jest to około 45-50 stopni.


Tak będzie jeżeli użyjemy zasobnika biwalentnego, ale można nie co inaczej.
Użyjemy zasobnika 300l z jedną wężownicą i 150l też z jedną i połączymy szeregowo. Zimna woda z przyłącza wodociągowego wpływa najpierw do solarnego 300l i dalej do 150l a ponieważ ma średnioroczną temperaturę 12 stopni to instalacja solarna rusza kiedy w kolektorze jest około 20 stopni zaczynając ogrzewać tą zimną wodę. I tu już widać różnicę: przy biwalentnym instalacja solarna startuje przy temp. 50 stopni jak pisał kolega  a przy takim " tandemie " już przy 20 stopniach. Taki tandem jest jednak ciut tańszy niż biwalentny. W mniejszym zbiorniku woda jeżeli nie osiągnie 45-50 stopni będzie dogrzana innym źródłem.



> W praktyce będzie to około 40 % tej energii.


A więc w praktyce myślę, że będzie to 80% wytworzonej energii



> Jak z rachunku zsumujemy opłatę za energię oraz koszt dostawy to wyjdzie nam 1 kWh za około 44 grosze !!!


Tak to na dzisiaj, ale czy za rok nie będzie to 1,44zł? a za 10 lat 10,44zł?
Myślę, że przyrost cen energii też trzeba wziąć pod uwagę.



> Zapewnienia że taki system (3 kolektory) można wykorzystać do podgrzewania domu można włożyć między bajki - moc dostarczana przez kolektory w sezonie grzewczym (jesień, zima, wiosna) jest mniejsza od mocy suszarki do włosów.


Tak taki system nie podgrzeje nam domu ale z tą suszarką na wiosnę to kolega przesadził i to mocno.

pozdrawiam

----------


## kazik76

Witaj!!!
*mpoplaw*
...a biorąc pod uwagę taki kredyt:
http://www.bosbank.pl/?page=ekologia...nie_srodowiska lub: 
http://www.budgar.com.pl/modul.php?n...mer=96a06c43a8 ???
...a to link do wykazu instytucji które mogą pomóc...:
http://www.ekoenergia.polska-droga.p...oc-do-oze.html sprawdzałem tylko w BOŚ(Tarnów) ...inflacji jest większa od kosztów tego kredytu --tylko te 4lata  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## zbigmor

Nie ma się co czarować. Jeśli założymy, że rzeczywiście przeciętna rodzina zużywa energii na podgrzanie wody użytkowej za około 1000zł (od razu zakładam, że znaczna większość płaci mniej przy podgrzewaniu GZ, węglem czy drewnem, ale tych można pominąć z marszu) i prawie każdy płaci za te kolektory z kredytu budowlanego no to każdy sobie może przeliczyć, że koszt spłaty tego kredytu będzie zbliżony do kosztów podgrzania tej wody innymi metodami.
Oczywiście znajdzie się jaiś procent osób, które nie potrzebują zaciągnąć kredytu na tą inwestycję, zużywają bardzo dużo wody i pozyskują bardzo drogo ciepłą wodę. Będzie to znaczna mniejszość.
Rozumiem jednocześnie tych, którzy instalują solary bo mają kocioł na paliwo stałe i nie chcą palić w nim latem. Ekonomicznie wciąż nie ma to uzasadnienia, ale ma inne plusy.
Podsumowując wątek jest bardzo długi przy bardzo prostych wnioskach - ekonomicznie kolektory słoneczne nie mają uzasadnienia.
Cieszę się jednak, że stają się takie popularne bo cena ich spada, a i producenci uzyskują środki na rozijanie technologiczne systemów co może skutkować dla mnie chęcią zakupu w przyszłości takiego systemu.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam



> a ja myślę że sobie zgadujesz, po prostu


A jamyślę, że nie dokladnie czytasz.
Kolega Paprociak napisał, że 2800kWh można uzyskać z 3 kolektorów a więc jest to ilość energii *uzyskiwana* z owych kolektorów. Zwróć uwagę, że nie jest to ilość *docierająca* do kolektorów, bo ta jest trochę większa.
Instalację solarną należy rozpatrywać jako urządzenie pracujące z jakąś sprawnością, a sprawność obliczamy w stosunku do stałych jednoznacznie określonych parametrów. Tu posłużę się przykładem: kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny ma sprawność 107%!! A któż to widział, - perpetuum mobile?
Nie, do wyznaczenia sprawności kotła posłużono się parametrami spalania gazu dla kotłów z otwartą komorą spalania a ponieważ dodatkowa ilość ciepła pochodzi z kondensatu stąd sprawność przekraczająca 100%.
Wracając do sprawności instalacji solarnej. Owe 2800kWh to ilość energii wytworzona z kolektorów i to jest dla nas te 100% do wykorzystania. Jak wykorzystamy i w jak dużym stopniu tę energię to już zależy od wykonania samej instalacji. Wcześniej dałem przykład, że tą samą instalację można rozwiązać na dwa sposoby i proszę mi wierzyć, że będą one pracowały z różną sprawnością. Na sprawność instalacji ma wpływ jeszcze parę innych czynników a min. staranność wykonania, materiał, elektronika sterująca, grubość otulin co wiąże się ze stratami na przesyle, itp. Bardzo często podnoszony jest temat strat na zasobniku i utrata ciepła z nagrzanego zbiornika. Ale przecież ten zbiornik nie stoi na zewnątrz budynku tylko w środku i sezonie grzewczym ten zbiornik ogrzewa pomieszczenie w którym stoi a więc tyle ile straci ciepła zbiornik tyle mniej ciepła potrzeba do ogrzania tego pomieszczenia, więc strata wchodzi w ogólny bilans cieplny budynku, podobnie z rurami. Całkiem inną sprawą jest sposób i wielkość wykorzystania zgromadzonej cieplej wody przez domowników, inaczej będzie to wyglądać dla 4 osób w starszym wieku, inaczej gdzie dwie to panienki w wieku 16-20 lat spędzające 2 godziny na codziennej kąpieli. A jedna mając kolektory zużywamy więcej wody "bo to za darmo". 
Aby zrobić naprawdę rzetelną analizę kosztów trzeba by było opomiarować instalację cieplej wody na rok przed zamontowaniem kolektorów i roczną z kolektorami a wynik i tak będzie tylko dla tego konkretnego przypadku.
Mówimy o uzasadnieniu ekonomicznym, ale ci co parę lat temu zakładali ogrzewanie olejowe , dziś czym się kierują wymieniając je na inne. Przecież te kotły mogą pracować jeszcze ładnych parę lat a tu kasa wyrzucona w błoto.
w przypadku kolektorów paliwo na pewno nie zdrożeje, a frajda z posiadania.
Przecież decydując się na ten czy inny model samochodu nie robimy analizy kosztów "kiedy się zwróci" a przecież się nie zwróci a wręcz odwrotnie.
Sprawa dofinansowania do której wcześniej się nie odniosłem.
Otóż jest tylko trzeba ostro przycisnąć radnych w miejscu zamieszkania, są gminy gdzie dopłacają do kolektorów a gdzie nie ma trzeba wziąć za gardło urzędników bo oni mają pieniądze, znam takie pozytywne przypadki.



> jeśli nie zgadujesz to ja mogę zakupić od razu 2 zestawy solarne z gwarantowaną taką sprawnością, płacić ci będę w ratach równowartość uzysków CWU


A to napisz coś więcej to pomyślimy.
pozdrawiam

----------


## salmon969

Bez dotacji min 60% solar nadaje się tylko dla szpanu i bezproduktywnej gadaniny .Wszystkie pozytywne opinie najpierw wypłynęły od producentów a później zostały powielone przez handlowców oni zaprosili hydraulików na "szkolenia" wyjazdowe nieraz kilku dniowe a to wszystko połączone reklamą i mamy temat *solar* Prawie żaden hydraulik nie powie że to się nie opłaca po takim „szkoleniu” bo i po co wyrzucać "chleb" Oczywiście znajdą się osoby które ze mną się nie zgodzą mają prawo pewnie większa część tych osób właśnie posiada solar lub ma go posiadać lub nawet je zakłada . Ale o tym co pisze wie tylko nie liczna grupka osób której się nie chce  wyjaśniać lub ma w tym interes aby tak pozostało.

PS

Czy w kalkulacji" oszczędności" bierzecie pod uwagę przeglądy serwisowe i materiały do wymiany które nie podlegają gwarancji pomimo trwającej gwarancji ??

 Żywotność rzeczywistą  solaru .

 Naprawę a więc koszty poza okresem gwarancyjnym ??

 Oczywiście co ma się tam popsuć w końcu pracuje prawie cały czas  itp… itd…

----------


## 1950

to czy kolektory się opłacają, czy też nie to jest sprawa osobistego podejścia do tego przyszłego użytkownika,
tutaj każdy sam ocenia czy jest to inwestycja opłacalna,
jako użytkownik kolektorów a mam ich trochę a jednocześnie jako instalator, piszę że w przypadku gdyby mi gmina nie dołożyła to bym ich nie instalował.
jednocześnie polecam rozwiązania z pompą ciepła do przygotowania ciepłej wody,

natomiast między bajki możesz sobie włożyć opowiadania o producentach kolektorów urządzających kilkudniowe szkolenia, 
może jeszcze takie jak dla lekarzy   :Roll:  nad Morzem Śródziemnym lub w Afryce,

tak powstają mity  :Confused:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Kolega Paprociak napisał, że 2800kWh można uzyskać z 3 kolektorów a więc jest to ilość energii *uzyskiwana* z owych kolektorów. (...) Owe 2800kWh to ilość energii wytworzona z kolektorów i to jest dla nas te 100% do wykorzystania.


Bzdura.

Wykorzystać możesz tę energię tylko wtedy, gdy:
* ma ona odpowiednią postać, w naszym wypadku temperaturę (do załatwienia w systemie dwóch zasobników),
* jest dostępna wtedy, gdy jej potrzebujesz (czyli nie w czasie urlopów),
* jest jej nie więcej, niż zużywasz.

----------


## HenoK

> Kolega Paprociak napisał, że 2800kWh można uzyskać z 3 kolektorów a więc jest to ilość energii *uzyskiwana* z owych kolektorów. Zwróć uwagę, że nie jest to ilość *docierająca* do kolektorów, bo ta jest trochę większa.


Przeciętny kolektor płaski to ok. 1,8m2 absorbera.
Średnia roczna ilość energii słonecznej padającej na pionową ścianę w Ustce wynosi ok. 830kWh. Czyli na 3 kolektory 830*3*1,8=4482 kWh. 
Podana ilość 2800kWh uwzględnia już sprawność samych kolektorów (62%). 
Do tego trzeba tylko uwzględnić sprawność wykorzystania energii z kolektorów. Wynika ona m.in. z temperatury odbioru ciepła.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.
Jak nierozwiązywalny jest to problem widać na poniższym przykłdzie.
Cytat zaczerpnąłem z innego forum:



> 1600 godzin pracy pompy w ciagu roku. 
> Pompa zuzywa 40 Wh energii elektrycznej 
> 1 kWh energii elektrycznej to koszt okolo 0,5PLN 
> 64 kWh - zuzycie energii przez pompe 
> Czyli koszt pracy takiego ukladu to: 32 PLN rocznie. 
> 
> Zuzycie wody przez 5 osob na dobe, to okolo 300l. 
> Czyli w ciagu roku zuzywamy 109000 litrow wody. 
> Masa wody = 109000 kg 
> ...


Jak widać co osoba to inny wynik.
A mogę równierz przytoczyć opracowanie Bałtyckiej Agencji Poszanowania Energii mówiącej o tym, że zwrot poniesionych nakładów na budowę instalacji solarnej do ogrzewania basenu oraz cieplej wody w Policyjnym Ośrodku Szkoleniowym w Szczytnie wynosi *108 lat!!*
pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> i proszę jestem bardzo blisko wyniku Bałtyckiej Agencji Poszanowania Energii, widać że matematyka w Gdańsku i w Łodzi jest taka sama


W tym rozumowaniu jest jeden błąd logiczny. Za 13000 zł można wykonać kompletną instalację solarną (kolektory + zasobnik + pompy obiegowe i zabezpieczenia + grzałka elektryczna). 
Wykonanie alternatywnej instalacji ogrzewania też będzie kosztowało (co najmniej podgrzewacze przepływowe lub zasobnik z grzałką). Tak instalacja też ma określoną żywotność, chociaż porównywalną z żywotnością instalacji solarnej.
O te koszt należy pomniejszyć kwotę, którą uwzględniamy w obliczeniu okresu zwrotu. Druga sprawa, że albo bierzemy pod uwagę koszt energii całodobowej (ok. 40gr/kWh), albo, co bardziej logiczne, koszt energii w II taryfie (ok. 30 gr/ kWh), a w I taryfie jak przyjęto w przykładzie. 
Po uwzględnieniu tego wszystkiego wynik pewnie wiele się nie zmieni.

----------


## HenoK

> czemu ?? zamierasz się myć tylko wtedy gdy świeci słońce ?? standardowa instalacja CWU oparta na jakimkolwiek kotle daje nam CWU 24h/dobę 365 dni w roku, instalacja solarna która da nam identyczne obligatoryjne 100% pokrycie CWU to na pewno nie 13 tyś a 50 tyś lub więcej


Dlatego pisałem o zasobniku z dodatkową grzałką elektryczną. To załatwia problem o którym piszesz.
Zakładając, że nie ma solarów taką instalację podgrzewania cwu musisz wykonać (minimum to zasobnik + grzałka elektryczna).

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.



> podsumujmy: twierdzisz że instalacja za 13 tyś jest w stanie pokryć 70% rocznego zapotrzebowania na CWU ??


Ja nie twierdzę, pisałem wyraźnie, że jest to cytat.
Pisałem za to wcześniej, że aby to w miarę rzetelnie obliczyć trzeba przyjąć w miarę jednolite dane na wstępie obliczeń.
I przykład najbardziej drastyczny: Jeżeli do ogrzania wody używany odpadowego drewna ( bo mamy warsztat stolarski ) instalacja nie zwróci się *NIGDY!!* a wręcz do niej dołożymy.
mpoplaw napisał:



> a co z ludźmi którzy już mają jakiś zbiornik 80L CWU wpięty w CO i teraz zapragnęli założyć solary ?? do wyboru mają wyrzucenie starego, albo kombinowanie z buforem


O tym też pisałem, dwa zasobniki, "solarny" oraz ten 80l połączone szeregowo, każdy po jednej wężownicy.
pozdrawiam

----------


## RAPczyn

*mpoplaw* pisałem, że: 


> W Twoim przypadku przy założeniu pakietu z kolektorem próżniowo-rurowym o pow. 4m^2 i zużyciu cwu około 200L/d zaoszczędzisz jakieś 68-70% do tego znacząco wydłużysz żywotność kotła.


oraz




> Przy założeniu, że dom będzie miał zużycie energii około 25MWh rocznie (razem z cwu), to przy instalacji kolektora próżniowego CPC o powierzchni czynnej 9m^2 i zbiorniku buforowym 800l, uzysk solar pokryje ~20...25% zapotrzebowania.


Nie kojarzę gdzie napisałem, że 34% pokrycia da instalacja za 13kPLN. ?

Przy 80l zbiorniku ciężko coś zrobić bez wymiany na inny lub dołożenie drugiego, ale od 120l można już zacząć działać.

----------


## alladyn71

Przeczytalam caly temat i moge wam Panstwo podziekowac  :Roll:  , jestem glupsza niz zanim wzielam sie za te naukowo-filozoficzna lekture  :ohmy:  

Nie tylko nadal nie wiem czy sie oplaca czy nie,  ale na dodatek zaczelam myslec, ze jestem kompletnym ignorantem, gdyz nie mam w zwyczaju wszelkich moich wydatkow, zyskow  i strat  :Confused:  

Tak czy inaczej interesujaca choc wyczerpujaca umysl lektura   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Spróbuję łopatą....
Mamy Słoneczko.
Słoneczko grzeje Ziemię.
Słoneczko grzeje też Twój dom, czy tego chcesz czy nie.
Robi to wysyłając od "mało" do 1000W na 1m2 Twojego domu.
Można się pod to ciepełko podpiąć.
Urządzenia, które to robią to kolektory solarne.
Kolektory solarne mają cenę.
Cena ta jest uważana za bardzo wysoką. Jest za wysoka w przeliczeniu na "zyski solarne".

Podsumowanie:
Możesz sobie "to" zrobić "tymi ręcami" płacąc za rurki i skrzynkę? - rób! Opłaca się!
Nie dasz rady? - Nie opłaca się! Rób ten "głupi interes" lub nie!

Adam M.

----------


## HenoK

> Kolektory solarne mają cenę.
> Cena ta jest uważana za bardzo wysoką. Jest za wysoka w przeliczeniu na "zyski solarne".
> 
> Podsumowanie:
> Możesz sobie "to" zrobić "tymi ręcami" płacąc za rurki i skrzynkę? - rób! Opłaca się!
> Nie dasz rady? - Nie opłaca się! Rób ten "głupi interes" lub nie!


To mnie właśnie cały czas dziwi   :ohmy:  .
Jak to możliwe, żeby w warunkach domowych można było wyprodukować kolektor słoneczny, który się opłaci, a w warunkach przemysłowych produkcja jest na tyle droga, że stosowanie solarów przestaje się opłacać. 

Gdzie w tym wszystkim tkwi haczyk ?

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

W marży?  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

I w skali.

KOMU opłaca się teraz zamknąć elektrownię czy ciepłownię, żebyś Ty nie musiał dużo płacić za to, co oni mają w obfitości, opanowane technicznie i na czym zarabiają?
Chcesz inaczej? - Płać haracz!
Nie chcesz? - zrób im konkurencję, otwórz fabrykę solarów i sprzedawaj wagonami z zyskiem 10zł/komplet!
Będą tanie a Ty przecież nie stracisz!
10zł to też zysk!
Adam M.

----------


## fil 2871

witam
ja załozyłem instalacjie do solarów z kotłowni do dachu , ale po przeczytaniu tego forum czekam az ceny spadną . ciężki dylemat...

----------


## RAPczyn

Jestem zwolennikiem teorii, że ceny raczej nie spadną - poza poprawkami na kursy walut.

----------


## adam_mk

99% dotacje Unijne?
Wystarczy mieć dom i - dadzą?!
 :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## pablitoo

> ale bezzwrotne dotacje 60-80% dla indywidualnych odbiorców może ruszą ??


Może ... , a może nie ...

----------


## benik

Mam pytanie do Was poniewaz nadazyla mi sie okazja kupna solara - ale ze tak powiem okazyjnie od kuzyna wiec pytam bo po parametrach to mi nic niemowi a wyglada co najmniej dziwnie poniewaz ma zintegrowany zbiornik z solarem ...a nie jak w wiekszosci osobno zbiornik ale czy to ma jakies wady???? dziala to raczej jak przeplywiomierz-podgrzewacz  wodny oto linkcos podobnego bardzoi 
http://www.mfsolar.pl/oferta_systemy...iornikowe.html
powiem tylko tyle ze twierdzi ze sa to fimry Viessman tylko bez naklejki...wiec tak naprawde firma krzak pozatym podam cene 4200zl duzo ? jest sens ryzykowac w sumie jest bez gwarancji - ale jak to bedzie dzialac z piecem na ekogroszek lub inny paliwo stale czy wogiole jest sens sie tym interesowac - prosze o odpowiedz pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Fajne do domku wakacyjnego nad jeziorem czy w górach.
Nawet fajnie działa, ale włączenie tego w system domu to praktycznie rozebranie na kawałki i postawienie od nowa ze sporymi przeróbkami.
Ta beczka u góry zawiera wodę.
Jak miałoby to na jakim dachu działać?
Adam M.

----------


## benik

> Fajne do domku wakacyjnego nad jeziorem czy w górach.
> Nawet fajnie działa, ale włączenie tego w system domu to praktycznie rozebranie na kawałki i postawienie od nowa ze sporymi przeróbkami.
> Ta beczka u góry zawiera wodę.
> Jak miałoby to na jakim dachu działać?
> Adam M.


Faktycznie masz racje - niby mozna to postawic na dole np w ogrodzie ale wiadomo duze ryzyko np uszkodzenia itd i zajmuje miesjce pozatym najlepsze chyba na sciane do powieszenia ale na dach niebardzo sie nadaje zreszta nawet "ochydnie wyglada' ale to nna sprawa a ciezar ma tez pewnie niezly zbiornik ma 200l .....

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.



> Mam pytanie do Was poniewaz nadazyla mi sie okazja kupna solara


Będzie tak jak z każdą okazją, jeżeli ta na dodatek jest Chińską.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.



> W praktyce będzie to około 40 % tej energii. 
> 
> A więc w praktyce myślę, że będzie to 80% wytworzonej energii


Co prawda zdania wyrwane z kontekstu, ale: 
Można wykonać instalację, gdzie sprawność jej będzie na poziomie 40% i ja uważam, że instalacja będzie do dupy ale można wykonać gdzie będzie miała 80% i to też nie najlepszy wynik - pisałem o tym wcześniej.
Co innego jest wykorzystanie później tej energii.
Nie zakłada się instalacji solarnej i wyjeżdża co rok na lato do Włoch na zbiór pomidorów, bo jaki to ma sens?
Mam instalację opomiarowaną na kolektorach i na zbiorniku i wiem co wychodzi z kolektorów i dociera do zbiornika to jest właśnie sprawność.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## kolektor1

> Nawet fajnie działa, ale włączenie tego w system domu to praktycznie rozebranie na kawałki i postawienie od nowa ze sporymi przeróbkami.


Konstrukcji tego nie przerobisz ze względu na zintegrowanie skraplaczy rur z zasobnikiem.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Złożyli to jakoś!
Mam palnik i kątówke!!!

(ale nie zamierzam się za to brać)

Adam M.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.



> Złożyli to jakoś


Adam ale jaki to ma sens spawanie dziur po rurach, szlak trafi emalie, jeżeli jest takowa.
pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Toteż piszę, że są lepsze sposoby spędzania wolnego czasu.
Ale jak się kto uprze to z czołgu malucha wyskłada!
Adam M.  :Lol:

----------


## kolektor1

Witaj
Adam Ty chyba spać nie możesz
dobranoc.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Można wykonać instalację, gdzie sprawność jej będzie na poziomie 40% i ja uważam, że instalacja będzie do dupy ale można wykonać gdzie będzie miała 80%


Primo, mówimy o sprawności kolektora (energia słoneczna --> ciepły czynnik) czy o sprawności instalacji (energia słoneczna --> ciepły czynnik --> ciepła woda użytkowa minus straty)?
Secundo -- mówimy o sprawności chwilowej (albo nawet dziennej), czy o sprawności średniorocznej?

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.
Pisałem to gdzieś wcześniej, że bez określenia jasno i wyrźnie co oznaczają parametry techniczne, dyskusja nie ma sensu. Każdy z Was interpretuje każdy parametr na swój sposób. Da tego ja nie podejmuje się dalszej dyskusji.
pozdrawiam

----------


## matysia

Witam
Mamy zamiar zamontować na dachu kolektory próżniowe. W związku z tym mam pytanie do znawców tematu:"Czy magistrale solarną można wykonać z rur innych niż miedziane?" Na stronach producentów zestawów piszą że od weżownicy zasobnika do kolektora powinno się zastosować rury miedziane lutowane na twardo w otulinie termoizolacyjnej. Czy to znaczy że rury miedziane stosowane w hydraulice się nie nadają? Jak to ma sie do praktyki?

----------


## HenoK

> Witam
> Mamy zamiar zamontować na dachu kolektory próżniowe. W związku z tym mam pytanie do znawców tematu:"Czy magistrale solarną można wykonać z rur innych niż miedziane?" Na stronach producentów zestawów piszą że od weżownicy zasobnika do kolektora powinno się zastosować rury miedziane lutowane na twardo w otulinie termoizolacyjnej. Czy to znaczy że rury miedziane stosowane w hydraulice się nie nadają? Jak to ma sie do praktyki?


Mogą też być rury stalowe "czarne".

----------


## Sadurski

Uważam, że obliczenie kiedy zwróci się instalacja kolektorów jest niemożliwe. *Za dużo zmiennych, za dużo założeń, za dużo indywidualnych przyzwyczajeń...*
Można jedynie sprawdzić jakie są konkretne korzyści z instalacji w konkretnym porzypadku, co czynię na www.sadurski.lublin.pl

W tej całej dyskusji na tym wątku brakuje mi jednego:
korzystając z energii słonecznej (z jakąś sprawnością ), która dociera do naszego dachu, nie spalamy tyle węgla, gazu, oleju opałowego, nie nabijamy kwh na liczniku en. el.
Czy te korzyści - na miarę naszych dzisiejszych możliwości - nie można określić mianem: "bezcenne" w odniesieniu do naszych następców "na tym łez padole"?  :Wink2:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Zyski z kolektora rzeczywiście są bezcenne, bo niepoliczalne.  :wink:

----------


## Sadurski

No i sprowadził mnie *mpoplaw* na ziemię   :Lol:  .
Liczą się konkretne zyski.
Wszystko musi mieć ekonomiczne uzasadnienie.
Pytanie wątku brzmi: kolektory słoneczne - opłaca się, czy nie...
Odpowiadam:
1. nie można uogólniać
2. należy sporządzić kalkulację dla konkretnego domu i jego mieszkańców
3. dobrać odpowiednie podzespoły
4. uwzględnić trudności w montażu
5. wycenić
6. przemyśleć !!!
7. podjąc decyzję

*KrzysztofLis2*
Zyski z kolektora są policzalne po zamontowaniu  :big grin:  .

----------


## Inka Opole

Mozecie mi podpowiedziec czy trzy plaskie hewaleksy na zbiornik 500litrowy jest oki czy tez trzeba dokladac jeszcze jeden kolektor?
bo w necie ciagle spotykam sie z info 3 kolektory zbiornik max 300litrow i teraz nie wiem jak to w rzeczywistosci wyglada
pozdr
rafal

----------


## adam_mk

Spróbuję raz na dłuższy czas (bo złudzeń nie mam) uciąć te dywagacje - wystarczy czy nie wystarczy....

1m2 kolektora to w zaokrągleniu 1kW mocy grzewczej, ale tylko wtedy, gdy jest w pełni osłoneczniony.
Normalnie można go liczyć za 400W.

Więc jeżeli 1 panel to około 2m2 wtedy 3 takie to moc od 2400W do 6000W.
Czyli grzałka od 2,4kW do 6kW skierowana na te 300/500/1000/10000 litrów.
I tylko aktywna w dzień, a zimą dzień krótki!

Wystarczy czy nie?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeszcze coś...
Jak mamy buforek MONDRY a nie GUPI to gorąca woda zbiera się pod jego szczytem wcale nie mieszając się z warstwami chłodnymi.
Jest tak, że bufor ma 3 tony a my po 20 minutach słoneczka spokojnie myjemy ręce w cieplutkiej wodzie.
Jak bufor jest GUPI to zbiera to ciepełko, ale tak, że uśrednia temperaturowo całą jego zawartość. Wtedy po 3 godzinach grzania CAŁY ma te 3 stC więcej.
Adam M.

----------


## Inka Opole

Dziekuje za odpowiedz
jak dla mnie bardzo jasno to przedstawiles

u mnie bufor z tych Madrzejszych :smile:  
pozdr
rafal

----------


## 12marek

Witam,
Dostałem dofinansowanie do solarów - 3000 zł.
Czyli koszt zakupu i motażu zmalał do 8000 zł. 
Czas zwrotu pewnie teraz też się skrócił......
Opłaca się czy nie   :Roll:  
A wkurzenie sąsiada -   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  - bezcenne   :Wink2: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kazik76

> Witam,
> Dostałem dofinansowanie do solarów - 3000 zł.
> Czyli koszt zakupu i motażu zmalał do 8000 zł. 
> Czas zwrotu pewnie teraz też się skrócił......
> Opłaca się czy nie   
> A wkurzenie sąsiada -     - bezcenne  
> Pozdrawiam


  :Lol: 
...u nas też ma być! podobno ~50% max12000pln

----------


## Julia wawa

Witam wszystkich ja z męzem też mam kolektory słoneczne ale widze ze jest tu ciekawy temat czy opłaca sie czy tez nie? oto jest pytanie. Ze swojego doswiadczenia mysle ze opłaca się, my niestety nie dostalismy dofinansowania ale i tak mysle że to nie były wyrzucone pieniądze w błoto   :D  wiadomo ze ta inwestycja nie zwróci sie od razu tzn po roku albo po dwóch ale trzeba być cierpliwym a to popłaca. zachęcam wszystkich niedowiarków i przeciwników zakładajcie kolektory słoneczne !!!!!!!! [/i]

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Witam wszystkich ja z męzem też mam kolektory słoneczne ale widze ze jest tu ciekawy temat czy opłaca sie czy tez nie? oto jest pytanie. Ze swojego doswiadczenia *mysle ze opłaca się*, my niestety nie dostalismy dofinansowania ale i tak *mysle że to nie były wyrzucone pieniądze w błoto*   wiadomo ze *ta inwestycja nie zwróci sie od razu tzn po roku albo po dwóch ale trzeba być cierpliwym* a to popłaca. *zachęcam wszystkich* niedowiarków i przeciwników zakładajcie kolektory słoneczne !!!!!!!!


Przekładając to z języka solaroentuzjasty na język polski:
"tak naprawdę to nie wiem, czy mi się kolektory kiedykolwiek zwrócą, ale wmawiam sobie i innym, że tak, aby nie mieć poczucia, że wywaliłam pieniądze na śmietnik".

Ja tam jestem gorącym zwolennikiem kolektorów, choć wiem, że mają sporą szansę, by się nie zwrócić. Dlatego ja pójdę w kierunku kolektora słonecznego domowej roboty, mam już kilka pomysłów...

----------


## k_m

Zgadzam się z Tobą .Bez względu na cenę nośników energii słońce energie mamy za darmo.My montujemy minimum 4 kolektory płaskie i wspomagamy ogrzewanie.Wszystko zależy od wykonanej instalacji.pozdrawiam

----------


## Julia wawa

my skorzystalismy z ciekawego rozwiązania pewnej firmy która w zestawie miała usługe montazu czyli tak naprawde zapłacilismy za same kolektory, bo porównując ceny z innymi firmami które nie miały montażu wliczonego w cene zestawu wychodziło niewiele taniej a jakbym miała mysleć jeszcze o montażu było by ze 2 razy drożej, a tak on nic sie nie musiałam martwic wszystko zrobiła 1 firma i to sobie w nich cenię. KOMPLEKSOWA USŁUGA TO PODSTAWA!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Julia wawa

myslę P. Ktrzysztofie iż nie do końca masz racje niby jestes zwolennikiem ale nie do końca, pomysl że gdyby sie to nie zwracało to po co ludzie zakładaliby solary??????????? dla pokazania sie że ich na to stać ?? takie czasy myslę ze juz minęły. niby jest kryzys ale jak idzie się nawet do małego sklepiku to kolejki jak za czasów komuny a juz nie mówię co sie dzieje w marketach!!!!!!!!! i gdzie tu kryzys, ten kto miał pieniądze tak szybko ich nie straci. A inwestowanie w ekologię jest na "czasie'' z tego co sie orientuje to firmy które handlują kolektorami przezywaja oblężenie, także jest cos na rzeczy   :big grin:  niech się da Pan przekona iz zwróci się, a ludzie jak zaczna w to wierzyc to ceny solarów szybko pójda w góre i to my juz bedziemy wygranymi !!!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> myslę P. Ktrzysztofie iż nie do końca masz racje niby jestes zwolennikiem ale nie do końca, pomysl że gdyby sie to nie zwracało to po co ludzie zakładaliby solary??????????? dla pokazania sie że ich na to stać ??


Dokładnie tak. Możliwych przyczyn może być całkiem dużo:
- kolektory są drogie, więc montując na dachu pokażę na co mnie stać,
- instalator twierdzi, że się zwraca, więc na pewno się zwraca,
- inni mają to i ja chcę mieć.

Samo gadanie solaroentuzjasty czy instalatora, że to się zwróci, wcale mnie nie przekonuje.

Kolektory są tak czy siak za drogie i tyle. 




> A inwestowanie w ekologię jest na "czasie'' z tego co sie orientuje to firmy które handlują kolektorami przezywaja oblężenie, także jest cos na rzeczy   niech się da Pan przekona iz zwróci się, a ludzie jak zaczna w to wierzyc to ceny solarów szybko pójda w góre i to my juz bedziemy wygranymi !!!!!!


Ja kolektora kupować nie zamierzam, bo szkoda mi pieniędzy. W zamian poświęcę dwa dni urlopu i zbuduję sobie kolektory za drobny ułamek ceny kolektora ze sklepu.

----------


## Julia wawa

nie chodzi mi o  przekonanie Pana do kupna tylko o samych ich właściowści i działaniu-jak najbardziej pożytecznym dla nas i całego środowiska. 
Ciesze się iż chce Pna sam zamontować ważne ze przyczynia się Pan do uratowania naszej Planety   :big grin:  to juz jakaś pozytywna mysl

----------


## Julia wawa

chodzi mi przede wszystkim o zachęceniu ludzi do pozytecznej roli i funkcji jaka spełniją solary!!!! by wkońcu ludzie zaczeli mysleć o ich skutecznym działaniu.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Aha, czyli rozumiem, że zarabiasz na ich sprzedaży? Bo ludzie na pewno zdają sobie sprawę z tego, co kolektory robią. A nie kupują ich, bo są one za drogie.

----------


## Julia wawa

wogóle co Panu przychodzi do głowy nie zarabiam na nich i nie mam  nic współnego z jakimis firmami zajmujacymi sie kolektorami ja po prostu je mam załozone i sama moge stwierdzic z własnego doświadczenia że to dobra inwestycja a Pan o ile wyczytałam to jeszcze ich nie ma wiec o czym ty wogóle do mnie mówisz czy kupujac samochód myslisz o tym w jakim czasie on cio sie zwróci ??/? ehehehehehehhe śmiech hihih panie ockinij ty się bo widze ze juz głupoty gadasz chyba ci sie nudzi a mysklę ze to ty masz w tym jakis interes bo tak bardzo nalegasz na własne zamontowanie wiec chyba jestes jakimś monterem takich zestawów i dlatego masz takie zdanie jakie masz!!!!!

----------


## Julia wawa

gdybym miała zarabiać na nich z pewnościa znalazłabym jakis inny lepszy sopób ściągnięcia klientów niż jakies forum budowlane ale za to Ty udzielasz sie tu widze nie mało............. czy cos jest na rzeczy??? tak berdzo chcesz komus wmuwić cos że aż sie gupisz chyba chcąc cos ukryc...........  :Evil:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> wogóle co Panu przychodzi do głowy nie zarabiam na nich i nie mam  nic współnego z jakimis firmami zajmujacymi sie kolektorami ja po prostu je mam załozone i sama moge stwierdzic z własnego doświadczenia że to dobra inwestycja


No proszę, a niewiele wcześniej pisze Pani coś zupełnie odwrotnego. Tutaj daje Pani do zrozumienia, że wcale nie jest Pani pewna, czy to się opłaci.




> Pan o ile wyczytałam to jeszcze ich nie ma wiec o czym ty wogóle do mnie mówisz


Mnie wystarczy, że sobie policzyłem koszty zainstalowania kolektorów i zobaczyłem, ile oszczędzę dzięki uzyskom energetycznym. I wyszło mi, że dla grzania wody prądem kolektor kupiony w sklepie zwróci się w optymistycznym wariancie po 10 latach. 




> czy kupujac samochód myslisz o tym w jakim czasie on cio sie zwróci ??/?


Nie, bo samochód ma zaspokoić pewną potrzebę, której nie zaspokoi rower czy autobus, więc nie można mówić o jakimkolwiek zwrocie. Bo co niby miałoby się zwracać?

Natomiast mając samochód na benzynę analizowałem kilka razy, po jakim czasie mogłaby mi się zwrócić instalacja gazowa. I wcale nie jestem przekonany, że warto byłoby w nią zainwestować.




> hihih panie ockinij ty się bo widze ze juz głupoty gadasz chyba ci sie nudzi


No tak, z braku argumentów zaczynają się osobiste wycieczki.




> mysklę ze to ty masz w tym jakis interes bo tak bardzo nalegasz na własne zamontowanie wiec chyba jestes jakimś monterem takich zestawów i dlatego masz takie zdanie jakie masz!!!!!


Nie jestem monterem kolektorów słonecznych. Jestem za to ich zwolennikiem. Naprawdę *uważam, że kolektory słoneczne warto mieć*! Uważam też, że *warto je mieć mimo tego, że mają szansę się nie zwrócić*! Tyle tylko, że inwestor powinien być świadomy, ile tak naprawdę zyska a ile tak naprawdę straci.

----------


## Julia wawa

widze ze jednak nie fortunnie mnie Pan ocenia i moje wypowiedzi. Dochodze do wniosku ze jednak mamy  takie samo zdanie tyle ze inaczej to opisujemy. I stad wychodza ytakie nimiłe konfrontacje  :sad:   no cóż mysle ze juz zrozumielismy sie że ja tez jestem zwolennikiem solarów i tyle i nie mam żadnych w tym interesów ani prywatnych ani służbowych. A ten link po prostu źle odczytany i tyle. pozdrawiam

----------


## Julia wawa

jesli chodzi o zwrocie solarów, bo głównie o to spór *to jestem pewna ze się zwróca !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*potrwa to długo oczywiscie nie czarujmy sie,  bo to trwa troche czasu wiadomo , wiadomo również że na to wchodza rózne czynniki ale tak myśle że okolice 10-15 lat i nie można tego określić dokładnie. czynników jest duuuużo i nie ukrywam tego. Ale wiem ze sie zwrócą i o to chodzi nie wazne po jakim czasie czy bedzie to jeszcze za mojego zycia czy tez za moich dzieci ktos z nas napewno zyska.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.
Przyglądając się ostatnim wypowiedziom: głodny nie zrozumie sytego.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## 12marek

W przypadku montażu kolektorów *zamiast* np. gazu czas zwrotu na pewno sie skróci.
Przez ostatnie dni to co dały kolektory w zupełności wystarczało na moją 5-cio osobową rodzinkę. 
Koszt montażu przyłącza gazu, instalacji , pieca itp. na pewno byłby niewiele niższy. 
Zatem podtrzymuję:
Zamiast WARTO 
Dodatkowo - cóż, warto by się zastanowić   :Confused:  Dlugi czas zwrotu, ale może dadzą dopłatę?
Ale pewne rzeczy są podobno niepoliczalne....

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Dlugi czas zwrotu, ale może dadzą dopłatę?


Dopłaty... Nie skracają okresu zwrotu, zmieniają tylko kieszeń, z której są fundowane kolektory.   :big tongue:

----------


## 12marek

Tak, kolega ma rację   :Wink2:  
Tylko jakie to ma dla mnie znaczenie?
Ale o tym już pisaliśmy.
Kosztowały mnie 12.000 łącznie z całym osprzętem i montażem. Dostałem 3.000 dopłaty. 
Czas zwrotu mam liczyć od 12000 czy od 9000 ?

Proponuję jednak zająć się budową. Pozwoliłoby to bardziej efektywnie  wykorzystać niespożyte siły....
Lektura polemiki nieco wyżej napawa mnie trwogą   :ohmy:  
Chyba  kolega ma dużo wolnego czasu i poświęca go na analizę. Pozazdroszczę   :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam  i życzę powodzenia w dywagacjach.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Tak, kolega ma rację   
> Tylko jakie to ma dla mnie znaczenie?


Aż wróciłam się do samego początku, by sprawdzić, czy to aby nie Twój wątek  :wink: 
Ale nie. Założony przez kogoś innego.
Bo widzisz, ja to lubię poczytać różne dywagacje, bo mam okazję wyrobić sobie własne zdanie, a i czegoś się dowiedzieć.

I np. mnie nie proponuj zajęcia się budową, bo to robię (jutro pilnuję robót na podjeździe), ani nie wysyłaj mnie do garów, bo tam też bywam  :wink:

----------


## 12marek

Drogie *słoneczko*
Co do dywagacji chodziło mi o wpływ wymiany słownej pomiedzy *KrzysztofLis2* a *Julia wawa* zamieszczonych nieco powyżej na opłacalność lub jej brak w przypadku montażu kolektorów. Podobnież jak i w tej chwili wymiany między nami, ale trudno.
Opisuję swoje konkretne użytkownika kolektorów odczucia i spostrzeżenia.
Fakt, że dostałem dopłatę moim zdaniem zwiększa opłacalność (lub wg. innych zmniejsza straty) i stwierdzenie k. Krzysztofa że to kto inny dopłaca nie wnosi chyba wiele. Każda dotacja/dopłata ma zachęcić do danej inwestycji i uważam, że tak jest w przypadku kolektorów słonecznych. Mogę powiedzieć, że kosztowały mnie 9000 zł, działają całkiem przyzwoicie i czas zwrotu zamierzam liczyć wg. tej wartości a nie kwoty wydanej pierwotnie. Jeżeli nie mam racji to proszę mnie poprawić ale już na priva, bo szkoda miejsca na forum. Nie o tym miało byc w tym wątku.
Szczerze podziwiam kobiety zajmujące się budową i za przeproszeniem garami ale denerwują mnie wypowiedzi ludzi, którzy znają zagadnienie tylko teoretycznie a więcej mają do powiedzenia od np. instalatorów. Szukanie wszędzie spisku i autoreklamy jest chore. To jest podobno forum wymiany doświadczeń a nie przypuszczeń i podejrzeń.
Pozdrawiam i dobranoc.
P.S.
*Swój* wątek na temat kolektorów mam tu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/post32115...light=#3211521

----------


## Sloneczko

*12marek*, czy w którymś z tych wątków piszesz jak formalnie załatwia się dotację? Nie miałam jeszcze czasu poczytać wszystkiego   :oops:

----------


## 12marek

Formalnie to było tak, że zgłosiłem sie do starostwa powiatowego, tam skierowano mnie do pani z ochrony środowiska.
Dotacja jest do działającej instalacji, wiec musieliśmy zrobić odbiór budynku i dopiero wtedy podpisaliśmy umowe na dotację ze Starostą. Zwrot do 30% kosztów zakupu i montażu ale nie więcej niż 3000 zł. Do wniosku dołączyłem ksero faktur, aktu notarailnego i braku sprzeciwu (odbiór) z PINB. W zamian za dotacje musiałem zgodzć się na wykonanie zdjęć i opublikowanie gdzieś(?) zdjęć instalacji. Ale jak do tej pory albo byli jak mnie nie było albo nikt nie był. Może zrobili sobie zdjęcia z zewnątrz?
W każdym razie nie było to wszystko trudne i wymagało trzech wizyt w Starostwie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

Dzięki, zapisuję  :smile:

----------


## ricman78

Kurcze... właśnie przeczytałem cały wątek.....  3 godz jak nic  :smile: 
Widzę że opinie są raczej na NIE, ale mimo wszystko spytam o poradę:


nie mam możliwości skorzystania z gazu ani ekogroszku.
Na działce mam tylko prąd. Domek będzie miał 120 m2 pow użyt. Rodzina 4 osobowa.
Na pewno będzie kominek z pw. Grzanie cwu latem prądem to może być spory koszt. Był pomysł związany z solarami... ale po przeczytaniu i różnych wyliczeniach (każde wskazuje inny poziom zwrotu od 8 do 100 lat  :wink:  ) nie wiem czy pozostać tylko przy kominku z pw zimą a latem grzać prądem (przepływomierze) czy jednak solary?
Wszyscy straszą że energia elektryczna zdrożeje o 100 % do przyszłego roku .... przy takich prognozach zwrot byłby  znacznie szybszy, tak sądzę....

----------


## adam_mk

Solary bardzo się opłacają, ale... muszą być "tymi ręcami robione"...
Inaczej "zwrot" wychodzi w długich latach...
Adam M.

----------


## ricman78

> Napisał ricman78
> 
> Wszyscy straszą że energia elektryczna zdrożeje o 100 % do przyszłego roku
> 
> 
> jak to jeszcze zdrożeje ?? jest po 0,5zł/kWh a ma w 2010 kosztować 1zł/kWh ?? skąd ta wiadomość ??


nie podam dokładnego źródła, ale mówiło się już o tym w tym roku. Dostawcy na dzień dzisiejszy mają limity po ile mogą sprzedawać. W przyszłym roku mają uwolnić ceny, czym to się skończy - trudno powiedzieć. Teoretycznie zwiększy się konkurencja, czyli ceny powinny spaść. Z tym że dostawcy twierdzą że ceny są za niskie w porównaniu do cen w innych krajach więc nie będą niczym ograniczeni i dziś mówią że podniosą, ale jak będzie...........?

----------


## adam_mk

http://www.rp.pl/artykul/85354.html
Adam M.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Grzanie cwu latem prądem to może być spory koszt.


Jak się nie będzie tej wody oszczędzać i myśleć przy jej podgrzewaniu (np. ogrzewanie tylko w II strefie taryfowej), to na pewno.

Na Twoim miejscu bym kolektor sobie zorganizował, ale raczej zgodnie z radą Adama M. -- "własnema rencamy".  :wink:

----------


## 12marek

*ricman78*
Ja mam tak właśnie zrobione. 
Kominek z płaszczem + solary *zamiast* gazu. 
Na razie nie żałuję i mam gdzieś te wszystkie wyliczenia.
Aczkolwiek pompa solarna tez na powietrze nie chodzi a to właśnie ceny energii elektrycznej sie obawiamy   :cry:  
Cóż poradzić   :Confused:  
Otóż jakos tak dziwnie ten nasz świat jest skonstruowany, że jakbyś sie nie obrócił zawsze d.... będzie z tyłu. Cała budowa, ba  życie to jedna wielka sztuka kompromisu. Rad możesz słuchać, ale wybór i konsekwencje należą do Ciebie.
Życzę dobrego wyboru!

----------


## adam_mk

To masz 3 drogi...
Skończyć to, co rozgrzebałeś i mieć własnoręczne.
Kupić, zamontować i powoli skończyć to własnoręczne - będzie 2 razy większe...
Siedzieć, nie robić własnego i czekać na spadek cen kupnego - nie mieć i mieć stresa...
Adam M.

----------


## ricman78

> *ricman78*
> Ja mam tak właśnie zrobione. 
> Kominek z płaszczem + solary *zamiast* gazu. 
> Na razie nie żałuję i mam gdzieś te wszystkie wyliczenia.
> Aczkolwiek pompa solarna tez na powietrze nie chodzi a to właśnie ceny energii elektrycznej sie obawiamy   
> Cóż poradzić   
> Otóż jakos tak dziwnie ten nasz świat jest skonstruowany, że jakbyś sie nie obrócił zawsze d.... będzie z tyłu. Cała budowa, ba  życie to jedna wielka sztuka kompromisu. Rad możesz słuchać, ale wybór i konsekwencje należą do Ciebie.
> Życzę dobrego wyboru!



Jak długo używasz takiego zestawu?
No i jak solary dają radę z cwu latem?

przypuszczam że jeśli piszez że nie załujesz tzn że wychodzisz na swoje....

----------


## 12marek

Kominka używam od stycznia zeszłego roku, solary były dołożone pod koniec lipca zeszłego roku. Zatem nie za długo...
Mam możliwość podłączenia gazu, ale wymędrkowałem sobie, że jak nie założę solarów to po jego podłączeniu wydatek na solary może być zbyt duży dla mnie. Jak się nie sprawdzi taki układ to trudno, będę musiał zdobyć kasę na przyłącze i piec gazowy. Instalacja jest przygotowana do tego. Nawet komin mam budowany pod kondensata. Jak na razie z kominem wtopiłem.... 
Założenie było takie, że w okresie przejściowym i zimą i tak grzeję dom kominkiem, więc dla niego podgrzanie c.w.u. to pikuś. 
W okresie letnim solary jak na razie wystarczały. Kwietniowe słoneczne dni były w tym roku dla mnie niespodziewanym bonusem. 
W takim układzie może niepotrzebnie rzuciłem się na próżniowe. Płaskie byłyby tańsze a latem też podobno niewiele odbiegają od próżniowych. Znajomy ma płaskie i twierdzi, że jest o.k. Ma też podłączony gaz i płaci co miesiąc za możliwość korzystania z niego. Ja nie lubie płacić za nic. Po za tym puki co nie jest dla mnie problemem rozpalić i wrzucić coś do kominka w razie potrzeby poza sezonem grzewczym.
Pozostaje kwestia wygody kotłowni w salonie.

Ja wybrałem taką drogę.... A Tobie życzę tak jak pisałem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ricman78

Dziś miałem spotkanie z firmą Byrski.
Miałem okazję przedyskutować z panem Byrskim blisko dwie godziny.

Propozycja jaką dał ( teorretycznie najwygodniejsza):
kominek z pw 20 KW
do tego podłogówka na całym dole + 3 grzejniki u góry(dom 120mkw)
Pojemnik 1000l (służący jako bufor) + pojemnik 120 l na cwu. 
+ 30 rur próżniowych z 8 warstwami apsorbentu (czy jakoś tak )

koszt całości ok 35 tys

Taka konfiguracja pozwoli mi grzać kominkiem co dwa lub trzy dni. Czas grzania ok 4 godz. To pozwoli nagrzać 1000l (bufor)

co myślicie o takiej konfiguracji?

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.



> + 30 rur próżniowych z 8 warstwami apsorbentu (czy jakoś tak )


A to nizły bajer. A czemu nie 15 warstw, ja bym kazał te warstwy nazwać po kolei, była by niezła zabawa.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## ricman78

> Witam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				+ 30 rur próżniowych z 8 warstwami apsorbentu (czy jakoś tak )
> 			
> 		
> ...


teoretycznie ilość warstw ma bezpośredni wpływ na stopień odbioru ciepła. Były niby wersje 3 ,5 i teraz 8 warstwowe

3 warstwy są stosowane np we Włoszech czy Grecji.

ale w finlandii gdzie słońce jest inne jest 8 warstw...

takie informacje dostałem ... nie mam aż tak fachowej wiedzy ....

Jak oceniacie ten zaproponowany zestaw?

----------


## RAPczyn

> Propozycja jaką dał ( teorretycznie najwygodniejsza):
> kominek z pw 20 KW
> do tego podłogówka na całym dole + 3 grzejniki u góry(dom 120mkw)
> Pojemnik 1000l (służący jako bufor) + pojemnik 120 l na cwu. 
> + 30 rur próżniowych z 8 warstwami apsorbentu (czy jakoś tak )
> 
> co myślicie o takiej konfiguracji?


Moim zdaniem kominek może mieć mniejszą moc np. ~10kW, wystarczy wtedy zb. buforowy o pojemności od 500 do 800l oraz kolektor o powierzchni czynnej 7-9m^2.

Byrski 30 ma powierzchnię 2,414m^2 co dla 4 osób jest mało nawet na potrzeby c.w.u.

Absorber - tak się to nazywa.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeszcze coś...
Ludziska opatulają teraz swoje chałupy tak, jak dotąd tego się nie robiło. Okna wstawiają też takie, jakich dawniej nie było. Uszczelniają co mogą, żeby nie "pizgało chłodem".
W efekcie "normalny" mocowo kominek potrafi z salonu w takim domu w 5 minut zrobić saunę i rodzina wyskakuje z majtek lub nie pali w tym kominku...
Zobaczcie co w projekcie napisano o potrzebach grzewczych budowanego domu (około 5-6kW) i porównajcie to z mocą kominka.
Potem porównajcie kubaturę salonu z kubaturą domu.
A jak kto chce, czy umie - to jeszcze może sobie to podzielić, coby mu strumień energii na m2 czy m3 wyszedł - i też porównać...
Dlatego duży kominek to zły kominek...
Adam M.

----------


## ricman78

argument za dużym kominkiem był taki że szybko nagrzeje zbiornik 1000l, który będzie wystarczył na dwa, trzy dni. 
Na początku przeraziła mnie jego wielkość ( 20kw) skoro spokojnie wystarczyłaby 14. Ale przeciw 14 wysunięto argument że będę musiał "biegać wokół" kominka i dokłądać cały czas. A 20 KW + 1000l to wygoda.

Byrski twierdzi że te 30 rur spokojnie nagrzeje latem cwu. 

Nie wiem czy to prawda bo nigdy wcześniej nie miałem do czynienia z takim rozwiązaniem więc nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak: zaufać producentowi?

----------


## adam_mk

Weź sprawy w swoje ręce!
Uruchom rozum i wygrzeb tych kilka prostych wiadomości ze szkoły!

30 rur (z odblaskami, stelażem i czym potrzeba) to ile m2?
Bo 1m2 to latem, w słoneczny dzień, nie więcej i nie mniej tylko 1kW mocy grzewczej!
Pytanie:
Jeżeli 30 rur zajmuje X powierzchni (w m2) i oznacza to X razy 1kW mocy - to czy ta moc wystarczy do ogrzania 1 tony wody o wymagane YstC w wymaganym czasie?

I...
1000 litrów ciepłej wody albo starczy , albo nie na kilka dni...
Bo?
Bo ma ograniczoną i wcale nie gigantyczną pojemność cieplną!
Jeżeli masz dom PASYWNY i grzejesz go świeczką (jedną! - bo wystarcza!) to pomyśl ILE stC będzie w Twoim salonie jak wpuścisz tam te kilowaty?
Jeżeli nie budujesz domu pasywnego - to raczej na kilka dni nie starczy...
Adam M.

----------


## 12marek

*ricman78*

To jest mój projekt. 
http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2012.html
Raczej niewiele większy od Twojego. Kominek 14 kW w zupełności starcza i latem i zimą. Wcale nie trzeba przy nim wielce chodzić. Od wieczora do rana spokojnie starcza zimą opału. Ale większy na pewno nagrzeje taki bufor szybciej.


Co do kolektorów Byrski to jest tak jak napisałem tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...328909#3328909
Możesz panu Byrskiemu podać linka, bo na maila nie odpisał...
Mogę podesłać Ci też korespondencję jaką ze mną prowadzili przed zakupem.
Dodatkowo skorzystał bym z rad RAPczyna.
Aczkolwiek mi te 2,41 m2 niby starcza. Może dlatego, że nie mam porównania. Gdyby nie cena chętnie dołożyłbym jeszcze z 10 szt rur i pewnie byłoby lepiej.
Masz tę przewagę, że masz forum i ten i podobne tematy. 
Rok temu nie bardzo było z kim pogadać. Było, że sie nie opłaca i tyle!
Mimo to zamontowałem.
Też dałem się ująć tym 30 rurom   :cry:  
A jak sie okazuje rura rurze strasznie nierówna...
Ale nie żałuję.

Powodzenia[/b]

----------


## ricman78

*12marek*

dzięki za pomoc. Faktycznie - chyba wezmę mniejszy wkład i mniejszy zasobnik, np 14 kw i 700 l 
co do solarków na dzień dzisiejszy przygotuję instalację i poczekam na większą dotację. W sąsiednim powiecie dają 50 % do instalacji. Moze w przyszłym roku w moim będzie podobnie[/b]

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.
*ricman78 napisał:*



> 3 warstwy są stosowane np we Włoszech czy Grecji. 
> 
> ale w finlandii gdzie słońce jest inne jest 8 warstw... 
> 
> takie informacje dostałem ... nie mam aż tak fachowej wiedzy ....


8 warstw to bujda na resorach, facet, który to koledze opowiadał to zwykły oszust nie mający o kolektorach zielonego pojęcia albo chce je po prostu wcisnąć.
pozdrawiam

----------


## dir_27

Witam co prawda jestem tu nowy i chciałbym poznać wasze zdanie na temat kolektorów słonecznych płaskie czy tez prózniowe?  jestem własnie przed takim wyborem. widze że jest tu kilku ekspertów i mam nadzieje że dobrze mi poradzicie bez żadnego faworyzowania swoich firm!!!! nie po to loguje sie tutaj bym wysłuchiwał wyuczonych tekstów handlowców! wiec powiem krótko mam rodzine 3 osobową jesli potrzebne sa wam jakies jeszcze dane to piszcie. Proszę o pomoc i doractwo!!!!!

----------


## 12marek

Witam w klubie   :big grin:  
Cóż, nie kwapią się inni więc wrzucę swoje trzy grosze   :Wink2:  
Ale aby się nie powtarzać polecam lekturę moich postów.
Zastrzegam że jest to moja subiektywna ocena. 
Ale analizując niniejszy wątek lub ten:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/klub-uzyt...t133410-60.htm
Możesz sobie wyrobić opinię.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## RAPczyn

> Witam co prawda jestem tu nowy i chciałbym poznać wasze zdanie na temat kolektorów słonecznych płaskie czy tez prózniowe?  jestem własnie przed takim wyborem. widze że jest tu kilku ekspertów i mam nadzieje że dobrze mi poradzicie bez żadnego faworyzowania swoich firm!!!! nie po to loguje sie tutaj bym wysłuchiwał wyuczonych tekstów handlowców! wiec powiem krótko mam rodzine 3 osobową jesli potrzebne sa wam jakies jeszcze dane to piszcie. Proszę o pomoc i doractwo!!!!!


Bez rozmieniania się nad tematem. 
Dla 3 osobowego gospodarstwa kolektor próżniowo-rurowy CPC o powierzchni czynnej 4m^2 (+/-25%), zbiornik pojemności 300l lub ~200l przy technice AquaSystem. 70-80% procent cwu powinno być pokryte z energii solar.

----------


## agamon

Witam, w klubie solarów- od soboty działają  :smile: )
Na razie jesteśmy pod wrażeniem. Niby deszcz , pochmurno, chwilami słońce ,temp. powietrza 19 stopni i mamy pod wieczór 63 stopnie w buforze 380l.wody. Całkowiyych kosztów keszcze nie zliczyłem.
Wiem jedno kominek z płaszczem wodnym już mi się zwrócił po 2 latach.

----------


## HenoK

> Witam, w klubie solarów- od soboty działają )
> Na razie jesteśmy pod wrażeniem. Niby deszcz , pochmurno, chwilami słońce ,temp. powietrza 19 stopni i mamy pod wieczór 63 stopnie w buforze 380l.wody. Całkowiyych kosztów keszcze nie zliczyłem.
> Wiem jedno kominek z płaszczem wodnym już mi się zwrócił po 2 latach.


Napisz coś więcej o swojej instalacji solarnej.
Co to znaczy, że kominek Ci się zwrócił po 2 latach? Z czym to porównujesz? Bierzesz przy tym np. pod uwagę własną robociznę (etat palacza ?).

----------


## agamon

Witam,
kominek zwrócil mi się po 2 sezonach - kalulowałem tak:
sąsiad za ogrzanie podobnego domu o podobnej kubaturze zapłacił za sezon zimowy 4tś. zł. za gaz.
Mnie poszło 5m3 drewna - płaciłem po 120żł. za m3 co daje 600zł.  :smile:  i ok. 1000zł. za rachunek gazu.( nie zawsze mogłem palić)
Różnice widac gołym okiem.
Co do instalacji to jak pisłąem na innych forach to jest np.:
kominek z PW- żaden wymyślny - nasz lokalny producent firma ROBIREN
( wziąłem o największej mocy 24kW, choć zapewniano mnie że wystarczy mniejszej mocy- na 200m2 powierzchni) z automatyką
bufor ciepła firmy CTM  380 l. ( 260/120) z podwójną wężownicą( górna wężownica do kominka , a dolna do solara)
kocioł gazowy Brotje jednofunkcyjny model 24E- najprostszy do wsparcia 
( kupiłem z otwarta komorą spalania , dziś kupiłbym z zamkniętą)
zestaw solarów 2x 30 rur firmy ACV
Ot i wszystko.
2 zimy hula OK.
Jak bedzie działać z solarem poczekamy zobaczymy.
Mógłbym wrzucić fotki na forum ale nie umiem tego robić.
Pozdrawiam w bólach budowania

----------


## j-j

> Witam,
> kominek zwrócil mi się po 2 sezonach - kalulowałem tak:
> sąsiad za ogrzanie podobnego domu o podobnej kubaturze zapłacił za sezon zimowy 4tś. zł. za gaz.
> Mnie poszło 5m3 drewna - płaciłem po 120żł. za m3 co daje 600zł.  i ok. 1000zł. za rachunek gazu.( nie zawsze mogłem palić)
> Różnice widac gołym okiem.


Hmm, to jest wyliczenie zwrotu?  :ohmy:

----------


## HenoK

> Hmm, to jest wyliczenie zwrotu?


No właśnie. Drewno samo się porąbało, wysuszyło i do kominka podkładało, popiół też sam się usuwał i to w takich godzinach, że nikomu to w salonie nie przeszkadzało.Temperatura cały czas była stabilna tak +/- 10 st. C.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> Hmm, to jest wyliczenie zwrotu? 
> 
> 
> No właśnie. Drewno samo się porąbało, wysuszyło i do kominka podkładało, popiół też sam się usuwał i to w takich godzinach, że nikomu to w salonie nie przeszkadzało.Temperatura cały czas była stabilna tak +/- 10 st. C.


i sąsiad jeszcze się załapał  :wink: 

pzdr

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał HenoK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał j-j
> 
> ...



A pieniądze na tą inwestycję to inwestor wziął od żony jak jej została z wacików reszta.

----------


## dir_27

DZIĘKUJĘ   za dobre rady popatrzyłem na te linki i całkiem całkiem mi sie to podoba. Ale szczerze czekam na wiecej podpowiedzi dopiero zaczynam budowa także wiele rzeczy mam na głowie ale własnie teraz chciałbym równiez zająć się sprawa kolektorów, nie ukrywam iz wielu znajomych polaca mi kolektory prózniowe, a wy co o tym myslicie? twierdza iz bardziej sie sprawdzają pomimo iż cenowo jak sie orientowałam odbiegaja znacznie od płaskich. Ale cóz juz mi to nie bedzie robiło róznicy ( kto budował dom sam wie jakiego rzędu sa to pieniądze  :sad:  ale cóż powidziało się "A" trzeba i powiedzieć "B" 
czekam na jakies propozycje z waszej strony !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mr6319

Czytając ten wątek i wszystkie inne na temat wszelkich zestawów solarnych człowiek robi się coraz głupszy. Próżniowe czy płaskie, większe czy mniejsze itd. itp. Wszelkie wasze wyliczenia nie trafiają zbytnio do tych co dopiero myślą o założeniu solarów. Nie mają oni porównań. W większości są to ludzie przeprowadzającyc się z bloku do swojego wymarzonego nowowybudowanego domu tudzież właśnie się budujący. 
A jak się ma do tych wszystkich wiliczeń o opłacalności zestawów solarnych ocieplenie domu i rekuperacja? Czy dobrze wykonane ocieplenie powiedzmy z rekuperatorem - ogrzewanie gaz ziemny -  nie pozwoli na równie wymierne oszczędności na ogrzewaniu i podgrzewaniu wody?

----------


## adam_mk

"A jak się ma do tych wszystkich wiliczeń.....  "

Zdajesz sobie sprawę, że robisz to samo co wszyscy?   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Pytasz... Szukasz dobrych dla siebie rozwiązań.... Próbujesz wybrać na bazie tego, co rozumiesz...
A jak JESZCZE nie rozumiesz?
Dwie drogi:
Albo negujesz, bo rozwiązania, które rozumiesz SĄ LEPSZE...
Albo szukasz i starasz się poznać... zrozumieć.... by.  .  . wybrać!

No, to trafiłeś do wymiany doświadczeń!
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Zastosowanie SUMY tych wszystkich cudów jest najlepsze...
Ale też bardzo drogie.
Kwestia motywacji...
Szukasz niezależności i autonomii?
Koszt będzie , ale efekt też.
Adam M.

----------


## E_____y

> Czytając ten wątek i wszystkie inne na temat wszelkich zestawów solarnych człowiek robi się coraz głupszy. Próżniowe czy płaskie, większe czy mniejsze itd. itp. Wszelkie wasze wyliczenia nie trafiają zbytnio do tych co dopiero myślą o założeniu solarów. Nie mają oni porównań. W większości są to ludzie przeprowadzającyc się z bloku do swojego wymarzonego nowowybudowanego domu tudzież właśnie się budujący. 
> A jak się ma do tych wszystkich wiliczeń o opłacalności zestawów solarnych ocieplenie domu i rekuperacja? Czy dobrze wykonane ocieplenie powiedzmy z rekuperatorem - ogrzewanie gaz ziemny -  nie pozwoli na równie wymierne oszczędności na ogrzewaniu i podgrzewaniu wody?


Ale rekuperatory wcale nie są takie tanie. Zestaw solarny z kolektorem slonecznym + ogrzewanie podłogowe i np centralny kominek wychodzi często taniej. Oczywiście nie mówie tu o solarach płaskich tylko próżniowych. Widziałem takie zestawy nie raz i naprawdę dość szybko się zwracają. Można otrzymać również dofinansowanie, wtedy koszt inwestycji nie jest taki wysoki.

----------


## HenoK

> Ale rekuperatory wcale nie są takie tanie. Zestaw solarny z kolektorem slonecznym + ogrzewanie podłogowe i np centralny kominek wychodzi często taniej. Oczywiście nie mówie tu o solarach płaskich tylko próżniowych. Widziałem takie zestawy nie raz i naprawdę dość szybko się zwracają. Można otrzymać również dofinansowanie, wtedy koszt inwestycji nie jest taki wysoki.


Rekuperator i kolektory słoneczne w budynku pełnią zupełnie inną funkcję. Jedne drugich nie wykluczają. 
Jaka musiałaby być wielkość zestawu próżniowych kolektorów słonecznych, żeby mówić o efektywnym wspomaganiu ogrzewania podłogowego (np. 30% energii pochodzącej z kolektorów słonecznych) ? Jaki byłby koszt takiego zestawu ?
Jeżeli Ty dostaniesz dofinansowanie, to znaczy, że zapłacą za to inni podatnicy.

----------


## ricman78

> Jeżeli Ty dostaniesz dofinansowanie, to znaczy, że zapłacą za to inni podatnicy.


a jakie to ma znaczenie? Jeżeli jest to lepiej je wykorzystać. U mnie gmina dofinansowuje 3 tys. 
Przy instalacji solarów za 6 tys (taką dostałem ofertę z Viessmana, bez zbiornika, płaskie) to koszt po dotacji wychodzi 3 tys - a to już się opłaca

----------


## agamon

Popieram, bardzo się opłaca. grzechem byłoby nie skorzystać z dofinansowania. Pogatulować zangażowania władz gminy  w pozyskiwaniu środków unijnych.
A swoja droga jak innych to boli, że mozna skorzystać z dofinansowania.
Jle w tym jadu i zawiści....

----------


## Sloneczko

Podobno ogromna ilość środków unijnych nie została wykorzystana (czyli zaprzepaszczona) z powodu nieznajomości przepisów lub niechęci urzędasów...

----------


## mr6319

Przy dofinansowaniu zapewne nikt by się nie zastanawiał. U mnie jak poszedłem do gminy zapytać to pani spojrzała na mnie jak na de...a. No cóż... To tylko urzędnicy...

----------


## HenoK

> Jle w tym jadu i zawiści....


W którym miejscu widzisz ten "jad i zawiść" ?
Po prostu uważam, że należałoby wybierać rozwiązania racjonalne. 
Kolektory słoneczne pozwalają w naszych warunkach na zmniejszenie zużycia energii odnawialnej tylko w niewielkim stopniu - zazwyczaj zapewniają tylko ciepłą wodę od wiosny do jesieni. Zdecydowanie więcej energii jest zużywane na ogrzewanie domów. Zazwyczaj instalacja, która pozwala na ogrzanie domu pozwala też stosunkowo tanim kosztem podgrzać też ciepłą wodę przez cały rok.
Trzeba tylko wybrać taką technologię, która w najmniejszym stopniu obciąża środowisko. Za takie uważam w pierwszej kolejności pompy ciepła, w następnej kotły na biomasę, a także nowoczesne kotły na węgiel.
Dlaczego dofinansowanie jest ograniczone do kolektorów słonecznych ?

----------


## agamon

A to zdanie to co wyznanie miłości bliżniego swego:
"Jeżeli Ty dostaniesz dofinansowanie, to znaczy, że zapłacą za to inni podatnicy."

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> A to zdanie to co wyznanie miłości bliżniego swego:
> "Jeżeli Ty dostaniesz dofinansowanie, to znaczy, że zapłacą za to inni podatnicy."


To raczej uświadomienie takiego prostego faktu, że nie ma czegoś takiego, jak _darmowy lunch_ a pieniądze na dofinansowanie biorą się z kieszeni innych. 

Mam podobną opinię jak *HenoK* -- uważam, że dofinansowywać warto, ale mądrze -- a kolektory słoneczne nie są mądrą inwestycją. Wolałbym, żeby dofinansowana była np. termomodernizacja budynków jednorodzinnych.

----------


## agamon

W mojej gminie niestety nie ma dofinansowania ani na POŚ , ani na solary, ani na termoizolację. Wszystkie pieniądze z dofinansowania gmina przeznaczyła na budowe kanalizacji. Trudno . Kupując czy to solary, czy to POŚ  negocjowałem z przedstawicielem firmy, i  uzyskałem upust wielkości dofinansowania.( jako argumentu użyłem stwierdzenia,że moja gmina nie ma dofinansowania do systemów solarnych i POŚ
spytalem zy mógby coś z tym zrobić , no i zrobił.
Na razie jestem zadowolony. Ale jak to będzie w praktyce zobaczymy za jakiś czas
Myśle,że na forum powinni się wypowiadać użytkownicy , a nie teoretycy.
Ponieważ ich wypowiedzi przypominają mi jak swego czasu wchodzily na rynek samochody nafaszerowane elektorniką, i byłi tacy co strasznie krytykowali zakup takich aut. Dziś praktycznie nie ma na rynku aut bez elektoniki a glosy narzekań teoretyków ucichly.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich i życzę udanego weekendu

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Myśle,że na forum powinni się wypowiadać użytkownicy , a nie teoretycy.


Myślę, że nie masz racji.

Ludzie mają taki wbudowany w głowę mechanizm udowadniania innym, że podjęli słuszną decyzję. I choćby kupiony solar miał się nigdy nie zwrócić, będą wmawiać innym (i sobie), że ma wiele innych niepoliczalnych zalet, które równoważą wydane pieniądze.

Nie zauważyłeś, że tu na forum mało kto narzeka na swoje solary? To dlatego, że wstyd narzekać, że się wywaliło w błoto kilka czy kilkanaście patyków. ;p

Z tego samego powodu nigdy nie należy wierzyć ludziom, którzy kupili jakiś gadżet do samochodu i twierdzą, że on obniża spalanie. Jeśli chcesz mieć co do tego pewność, nie pytaj zadowolonych użytkowników, tylko przebadaj samochód na hamowni. Jeśli chcesz wiedzieć, czy warto mieć kolektor, spisz swoje założenia i przelicz wynik, a nie pytaj o to innych.  :smile:

----------


## RAPczyn

> Nie zauważyłeś, że tu na forum mało kto narzeka na swoje solary? To dlatego, że wstyd narzekać, że się wywaliło w błoto kilka czy kilkanaście patyków. ;p


Zdarzyło się paru użytkowników, który narzekali na niskie osiąg swoich instalacji. Myślę, że było ok. 10 osób.

----------


## nonaq

Witam
Noszę się z zamiarem kupna kolektorów słonecznych do firmy, będzie to około 20-25 sztuk, pod myjnię samochodową, projekt będzie dotowany.

Jakie firmy możecie polecić, liderzy rynku ? Cena nie gra, aż tak roli, dobrze, żeby był to również produkt innowacyjny. Ktoś mi pisał o firmie paradigma. Myślałem o kolektorach obrotowych, ale ze względu na to, że mało osób dysponuje wiedzą i doświadczeniem w tym temacie, dałem sobie z nimi spokój.

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Widzę, że nie dostatecznie podrążyłeś ten temat.

Są osoby, co doświadczenie praktyczne w tym zakresie mają.
Złap "jacekunihome". Popytaj o konkrety. Bywa tu.

To rozwiązanie technicznie poprawne, choć wcale nie tanie.

Paradigma, to moim zdaniem, dobry adres.
Doradzą, obliczą i pokażą co da się kupić. Nie są tani. (moim zdaniem).

Jak ma być skutecznie - to postaw sobie całą ścianę takich płaskich, niezbyt drogich, równie sprawnych.
Wydajność systemu, jak piszesz, Ci potrzebna.
Syn sąsiada (ten, co z procą w kieszeni latał) już dorósł?
Bo normalnie - to długo się tym nie pocieszysz....  :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## Betka

Witaj
Sprzedaje kolektory słoneczne, lecz dopiero teraz zamontowałam u siebie. Mam dom 200m2, gaz i kominek z płaszczem wodnym którym grzeje cwu. Nie mam bufora. Kominkiem dogrzewałam codziennie 18kW CTM, ściany porotherm 30 plus 10cm wełna mineralna. Wyszło mi za gaz około 3500 i spaliłam około 10m3 drewna po 150 zł za kubik. Mam podłogówke na całym dole i trzymam temperature 21 stopni. W lecie płaciłam za gaz po 100zł za miesiąc gdzie gaz ciągle idzie w górę. Jeśli chodzi o opłacalność inwestycji to na pewno szybko kolektory się nie zwrócą dlatego ciągle się zastanawiałam czy je montować. Gdyby były dotacje w mojej gminie wszystko by wyglądało inaczej ale na razie nie ma. Nie wiem kiedy będą, ale jestem przekonana, że powoli zaczną wchodzić. Jest duże zainteresowanie, wchodzą świadectwa energetyczne, a kolektory znacznie poprawią charakterystyke energetyczną budynków. Moim zdaniem jeżeli jest możliwość zainwestowania w kolektory to warto to zrobić, jeżeli nie ma funduszy poczekać, a na pewno się na tym zyska. Jeżeli ktoś płaci 50 zł za gaz miesięcznie to po co zakładać kolektory. Wszystko zależy jakie jest zużycie CWU i czy chcemy inwestować w ekologiczne rozwiązania. 
Jeśli chodzi o CO to też po bilansie widać tanio to ja nie mam. Może drewno nie wysuszone, ale nie wyobrażam sobie codziennie palić kominkiem i spalić 4m3 drewna, chyba że to 5 letni grab. 
Wiem też, że można spalić 8m3 drewna i za gaz zapłacić 100zł i mieć z kominka CWU jak mój sąsiad. Wszystko zależy jaki komfort nam odpowiada.

----------


## mysweetbabys

wejdz na www.ecoway.pl do konca lipca mozna uzyskac zwrot polowy poniesionych kosztow

----------


## mario_k

> Napisał agamon
> 
> A to zdanie to co wyznanie miłości bliżniego swego:
> "Jeżeli Ty dostaniesz dofinansowanie, to znaczy, że zapłacą za to inni podatnicy."
> 
> 
> To raczej uświadomienie takiego prostego faktu, że nie ma czegoś takiego, jak *darmowy lunch* a pieniądze na dofinansowanie biorą się z kieszeni innych.


Friedman górą !!!



> Mam podobną opinię jak HenoK -- *uważam, że dofinansowywać warto, ale mądrze* -- a kolektory słoneczne nie są mądrą inwestycją. Wolałbym, żeby dofinansowana była np. termomodernizacja budynków jednorodzinnych.


Idźmy o krok dalej:
1. "uważam, że dofinansowywać warto, ale mądrze" ; a jak to jest mądrze? W przypadku pana Mieczysława mądrze jest tak, pana Staśka tak a pana Witolda tak = Staśka sup-1.....
2. Aby dofinansować kwotą Y trzeba zebrać podatek w wysokości np. 1,5xY ponieważ dodatkowo trzeba sfinansować: a) poborców podatkowych (koszt całego fiskalizmu), b) sprawdzaczy komu należy się dofinansowanie, a komu nie (koszt biurokracji), c) wypłacaczy dofinansowania (pośrednicy finansowi).
Z powyższego wynika, że dofinansowanie w skali globalnej jest mocno nieoptymalne i nieopłacalne bo:
I. Nie można stworzyć optymalnych kryteriów aby sprawiedliwie dofinansować wszystkich beneficjentów,
II.  Ad.2. - pozostawiając pieniądze w rękach podatnika w kwocie 1,5xY może sam sobie "dofinansować" różne cuda kwotą wyższą niż "państwowe dofinansowanie".
III. Samodzielne "dofinansowanie"  jest w druzgocącej większości przypadków bardziej optymalne od urzędniczego ponieważ jest to wydawanie "swoich pieniędzy na swoją konsumpcję" - parafrazując Friedmana, a nie jak w przypadku państwa: nieswoich pieniędzy na nieswoją konsumpcję.

Dofinansowanie w każdej postaci jest raczej złe niż raczej dobre. nb "Rodzina na swoim" - gdyby nie ten wspaniały wymysł Wielkiego Opiekuna, mieszkania byłyby sporo tańsze.... 
Oczywiście jak z każdym socjalistycznym wymysłem rzeszy tracących nie widać, lecz statystyki Związku Banków Plskich pokazujące ile to kredytów dofinansowanych udzielono świcą przykładem wspaniałomyślności Państwa....
Ciut za długi post wyszedł....

----------


## HenoK

> wejdz na www.ecoway.pl do konca lipca mozna uzyskac zwrot polowy poniesionych kosztow


Na stronie, którą podałeś nic na ten tema nie znalazłem. Skąd taka informacja ? Na co można uzyskać ten zwrot ?

----------


## adam_mk

Piszą wyraźnie - że zrobią Ci ten dom dobrze i solidnie, a nawet wydłubią jakąś dotację dla siebie - żeby Tobie dać mniejszą cenę!
Lecisz im zlecać kompleksową budowę czy kontynuujesz tą, co ją masz?  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## mysweetbabys

> Napisał mysweetbabys
> 
> wejdz na www.ecoway.pl do konca lipca mozna uzyskac zwrot polowy poniesionych kosztow
> 
> 
> Na stronie, którą podałeś nic na ten tema nie znalazłem. Skąd taka informacja ? Na co można uzyskać ten zwrot ?


no jak nic niema 50% dofinansowania z eu na zakup i montaż kolektorów,najlepiej to napiz do nich bo koniec lipca tuż tuż

----------


## ZuzankaT.

Ja znalazłam szczegóły dotyczące działania firmy doradczej Ecoway w kwestii 50% dofinansowania:

"Dofinansowanie z funduszy UE. Ustawodawca polski nie przewidział dopłat z budżetu państwa dla osób prywatnych planujących inwestowanie w odnawialne źródła energii, jakimi są kolektory słoneczne.

Inicjatywy mające na celu pomoc indywidualnym inwestorom podejmowane są w różnych regionach kraju. Przykładem może być mazowiecka firma doradztwa ekologicznego ECOWAY, która w imieniu prywatnych inwestorów składa grupowy wniosek o dofinansowanie w ramach Regionalnego Programu Operacyjnego Województwa Mazowieckiego. Prowadzony przez ECOWAY program pomaga uzyskać 50% dotację do inwestycji przyczyniających się do poprawy jakości środowiska. Dopłaty obejmują nie tylko kolektory słoneczne, ale również pompy ciepła, termomodernizację i wymianę kotłów, montaż turbin wiatrowych oraz ogniw fotowoltaicznych.

Procedura ubiegania się o dotację na zakup i montaż kolektorów jest następująca:
1. Osoba zainteresowana składa wniosek do firmy i wpłaca 10% (min. 2000 zł) sumy inwestycji.

2. Pod koniec roku zostanie podjęta decyzja o przyznaniu dotacji.

3. Jeżeli decyzja będzie pozytywna, wówczas firma zaczyna realizować inwestycję. Klient wpłaca połowę kosztów instalacji, a 10% wpłacone na początku traktuje się jako koszty wykonania złożenia wniosku, wykonania obliczeń zapotrzebowania na energię oraz przygotowania projektu.

4. Jeżeli dotacja nie zostanie przyznana, a inwestor wycofa się, odzyska połowę wpłaconych pieniędzy (5% kosztów inwestycji, straci natomiast drugie 5%, które zapłacił za przygotowanie wniosku).

5. Jeżeli mimo odmowy, inwestor nie wycofa się, inwestycja będzie zrealizowana, a wpłacone na początku 10% uwzględnione zostanie w ogólnych kosztach jako zaliczka."

----------


## Mały

W Redzie i Weju na żadne dofinansowanie liczyć nie możecie.
 Fakty z ostatnich dni.
Ps- czy ktoś sprawdzał zużycie prądu przez całość automatyki solarnej np zapomocą miernika zużycia en.el.? I nie pytam tu teoretyków z ich wyliczeniami.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> 1. "uważam, że dofinansowywać warto, ale mądrze" ; a jak to jest mądrze? W przypadku pana Mieczysława mądrze jest tak, pana Staśka tak a pana Witolda tak = Staśka sup-1.....
> (...)
> Dofinansowanie w każdej postaci jest raczej złe niż raczej dobre. nb "Rodzina na swoim" - gdyby nie ten wspaniały wymysł Wielkiego Opiekuna, mieszkania byłyby sporo tańsze....


No ale to dofinansowanie nie musi mieć postaci przelewu na konto tego, kto sobie coś do domu kupi / zamontuje. Równie dobra byłaby obniżka VATu na wszelkie materiały izolacyjne do termomodernizacji.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.
Znalazłem w necie taki tekst:

Badania 

Obserwujemy jednocześnie ścierające się w tym zakresie poglądy prezentowane od kilku lat na łamach prasy fachowej przez zwolenników jednej i drugiej techniki wykonania kolektorów. 
Niestety, w wielu wypadkach autorzy opinii ścierających się stron posługują się nieobiektywną argumentacją, półprawdami czy przemilczeniami. 
Zdarzają się nawet opinie z gruntu nieprawdziwe -fałszywe. 
Sięgnijmy zatem do wyników badan przeprowadzonych przez niezależną 
instytucję spoza obszaru Europy, 
w której działa silny lobbing dla kolektorów płaskich. 
Wyniki badan kolektorów słonecznych płaskich i próżniowych przeprowadzone empirycznie czyli rzeczywiste pomiary w południowo-zachodniej części Kanady w prowincji British Columbia 
(szerokości geograficzne i klimat zbliżony do Polski) 
Badania przeprowadzono (przez firmę CB Hydro Plus) w celu określenia sposobów i możliwości oszczędzania energii zużywanej na potrzeby przygotowania ciepłej wody użytkowej 
dla rozproszonej zabudowy jednorodzinnej. 
Wnioski 
Z przeprowadzonych badan wynika, że uzysk z metra kwadratowego próżniowego kolektora słonecznego w miesiącach 
• letnich jest co najmniej 80% wyższy od kolektora płaskiego. 
• W miesiącach zimowych różnica ta wynosi aż 370%. 
W każdych warunkach pogodowych (zarówno latem, jak i zimą) 
kolektor próżniowy jest zdecydowanie bardziej wydajny 
niż kolektor płaski. 
Warto w tym miejscu zauważyć, że koszt początkowy instalacji z kolektorami próżniowymi zwraca się znacznie szybciej od instalacji z kolektorami płaskimi. 
Ilość pozyskanej energii cieplnej w skali roku z metra kwadratowego dla kolektora próżniowego i płaskiego przedstawia się następująco: 
o kolektor próżniowy: 2800 MJ, 
o kolektor płaski : 1288 MJ 
Zakładając koszt pozyskania 1 kWh ze źródeł konwencjonalnych (prąd elektryczny) = 0,45 zł, powierzchnię kolektorów 6 m2 
oraz koszt instalacji solarnej na poziomie 12 000 zł (kolektory próżniowe) 
i 12 000 zł (kolektory płaskie ,których musi być wiecej) 
uzyskujemy następujące czasy zwrotu poniesionych kosztow. : 
• kolektor próżniowy: 3 - 5 lat, 
• kolektor płaski: 12 - 13 lat. 


Szybszy czas zwrotu oraz logicznie wytłumaczalna długowieczność kolektorów próżniowych w połączeniu z ich lepszym dopasowaniem do klimatu w Polsce sprawiają, że są to urządzenia zdobywające coraz większą popularność na rynku kolektorów słonecznych w Polsce.

Co wy na to?
pozdrawiam
Witold

----------


## RAPczyn

Wczoraj byłem na przeglądzie instalacji: kolektor próżniowo-rurowy CPC o pow. czynnej 4m^2, zbiornik 300l, przepływ Tyfocoru LS 1,9l/min, orurowanie Cu12, 3 osoby.
Uzysk dzienny (15:00) 7kWh;
uzysk od skasowania licznika (~rok temu) 2714kWh.
Od 7 lat uzyski wydają się być na podobnym poziomie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## HenoK

> że 16,8GJ rocznie na CWU to dla mnie i mojej rodziny 8 razy za dużo, trzeba mieć jakiś hotel albo codziennie zapraszać na kąpiel wszystkich znajomych z okolicy żeby zużywać tyle CWU


To dziennie zużywacie tylko 30l ciepłej wody. Czyżbyś brał wzór z TB? U mnie wychodzi nieco więcej na 1 osobę.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Co wy na to?


A co mamy myśleć o tekście napisanym w stylu "wszyscy się mylą i tylko my mamy rację"?




> Zakładając koszt pozyskania 1 kWh ze źródeł konwencjonalnych (prąd elektryczny) = 0,45 zł, powierzchnię kolektorów 6 m2 
> oraz koszt instalacji solarnej na poziomie 12 000 zł (kolektory próżniowe) 
> i 12 000 zł (kolektory płaskie ,których musi być wiecej)


Kolektorów płaskich musi być więcej? Co to jest ta "powierzchnia kolektorów"? Bo prawie na pewno nie jest to powierzchnia czynna absorbera.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.
W takich tematach jak " opłaca się czy nie” staram się jednak nie brać udziału ale dla podtrzymania  tematu nie wytrzymałem wrzucając ten tekst http://forum.dom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=2287
A to dla czego? ktoś z was spyta. A to z prostego powodu.
Dla jednych podstawowym kryterium są finanse - bo więcej włoży niż wyciągnie w złotówkach. Dla innych zaoszczędzony czas na paleniu w kotle stałopaliwowym, dla innych czyste powietrze w okolicy a jeszcze inni chcą się pochwalić nowym gadżetem przed sąsiadami, itp. przykładów można by mnożyć i każdy ma swoje racje trzymając się ich kurczowo. Bo jak można dyskutować o czymś czego się nie ma, to tak jak lizanie loda przez szybę.
Ci co założyli instalację ( ryzykując co by to słowo nie miało znaczyć ) są jednak zadowoleni, prócz nielicznych bo i tacy z różnych względów się zdarzają.
Ale do rzeczy:



> Ilość pozyskanej energii cieplnej w skali roku z metra kwadratowego dla kolektora próżniowego i płaskiego przedstawia się następująco: 
> o kolektor próżniowy: 2800 MJ


oraz:



> oraz koszt instalacji solarnej na poziomie 12 000 zł (kolektory próżniowe) 
> i 12 000 zł


koledze *mpoplawowi* wyszło, że za te pieniądze można otrzymać16,8GJ rocznie,
kolega HenioK stwierdził, że to za mało, 
mnie z kolei wyszło:
za te pieniądze z biedy ( 12 tyś ) jestem w stanie postawić instalację pod klucz składającą się z 3 próżniówek po 12 rur co daje łączną powierzchnię czynną 4,5 m2. A więc  wyszło, że w ciągu roku uzyskam 10.08 GJ przy 80% sprawności instalacji. i to też pewnie mało obiektywnie.
Na naszych przykładach widać, że każdy z nas przyjął inne kryteria co w konsekwencji daje inne wyniki co dalej prowadzi do wniosku, że podobna instalacja daje inne kryteria opłacalności.
 pozdrawiam.
Witold

----------


## HenoK

> Napisał HenoK
> 
> U mnie wychodzi nieco więcej na 1 osobę.
> 
> 
> nie rozumiem twoich obliczeń, czyżbyś sugerował że przeciętna rodzina jest w stanie zagospodarować 16,8GJ energii na CWU w ciągu 180 dni sezonu solarnego ??
> 
> 16,8GJ=4666kWh=80m3 CWU=444L/dobę=148L/osobę
> 
> ile to jest to nieco więcej niż 150L CWU dziennie na osobę u ciebie ??


Nie wiem dlaczego przyjąłeś 180dni sezonu solrnego?
W ciągu 180dni 1m2 kolektora próżniowego nie jest w stanie uzyskać 2800MJ, więc nie możemy rozpatrywać 180dni. Tyle będzie w stanie uzyskać w ciągu całego roku.
Fakt, że wtedy występuje duża "nadprodukcja" ciepła latem, a znaczny niedobór zimą.
Masz więc rację, że obliczenia są do bani.

Odniosłem się tylko do Twojego stwierdzenia, że na podgrzanie ciepłej wody zużywasz 1/8 z 16,8GJ rocznie co daje wynik ok. 30l na dobę.
U mnie szacuję zużycie ciepłej wody na 35-40l/osobę dziennie.

----------


## HenoK

> pytanie ile trzeba zużyć CWU żeby solar za 12 tyś zamortyzował się w 3-5 lat jeśli grzejemy wodę węglem gazem PC za co najwyżej 0,2zł/kWh ??


Przy gazie i przy pompie ciepła rzeczywiście kolektory słoneczne tracą sens.
Jednak przy węglu nie zawsze decyduje aspekt ekonomiczny - kolektory słoneczne najwięcej ciepłej wody dostarczają poza sezonem grzewczym. Odpada więc palenie węglem w ciągu lata.
Aspekt ekonomiczny stosowania kolektorów słonecznych wypaczają też różnego rodzaju dotacje. Nawet gdy taka instalacja kosztuje 12tys. zł ale inwestor dostanie 6 tys. zł dotacji, to już inaczej wygląda analiza opłacalności ich stosowania.

Fakt, że taka dotacja zastosowana np. do instalacji grzewczej z pompą ciepła przyniosłaby dużo lepszy efekt ekologiczny.

----------


## HenoK

> nawet przy 6 tyś dotacji okres zwrotu solara przekracza jego żywotność techniczną, naprawdę nie pojmuję jak komuś wyszło że zwraca się w 3-5 lat


Zauważ, że założyli cenę energii do podgrzewania wody (elektrycznej) 0,45zł/kWh. Dodając do tego zawyżone zużycie wody otrzymasz taki wynik.

----------


## moniss

> Przy gazie i przy pompie ciepła rzeczywiście kolektory słoneczne tracą sens.
> Jednak przy węglu nie zawsze decyduje aspekt ekonomiczny - kolektory słoneczne najwięcej ciepłej wody dostarczają poza sezonem grzewczym. Odpada więc palenie węglem w ciągu lata.


Też uważam, że przy grzaniu wody węglem nikt nie bierze pod uwagę względów ekonomicznych lecz ergonomiczne lub ekologiczne. Moi rodzice ostatnio zamontowali kolektor właśnie po to, aby poza sezonem grzewczym nie palić w piecu.

----------


## NJerzy

Tylko czemu instalacja z dwoma panelami, o łącznej powierzchni 4m2 ma kosztować 12 tys zł?
Tak jak kombinujemy tu ze wszystkim, tak i z solarami można pokombinować, szczególnie jeśli ktoś montuje do CO bufor ciepła. Zrobienie w nim dodatkowej wężownicy to koszt 500 zł albo i mniej. 2 panele kolektorów to 2200 zł. Do tego jakieś nóżki do paneli, pompka, naczynie wzbiorcze, kilka zaworów, sterownik, rurka, ocieplenie - kupiłem to wszystko do dużo większej instalacji (5 największych paneli próżniowych, łącznie 150 rur) za około 1500 zł - do instalacji domowej będzie poniżej tysiąca. Czyli koszt materiałowy to 3700 zł - jeszcze żadna rewelacja, ale już zaczynamy się zbliżać do granicy opłacalności, a przy zastosowaniu drogiego źródła ciepłą już tą granicę osiągamy. Trzeba się pobawić w samodzielną instalację oczywiście, więc to rozwiązanie nie dla każdego   :sad:

----------


## HenoK

> Trzeba się pobawić w samodzielną instalację oczywiście, więc to rozwiązanie nie dla każdego


Jeżeli bawić się samemu, to można jeszcze taniej. Tu jest przykład takiej instalacji :
http://www.builditsolar.com/Experime...XCollector.htm

----------


## jarett

Hej, wprawdzie jestem tu nowy, ale skrupulatnie przeanalizowałem cały ten (i kilka innych wątków), rozglądam się bowiem za sposobem ogrzewania (lub wsparcia ogrzewania) mojego przyszłego domu (mam na działce gaz z rurki). 

Pozwolę sobie spisać wnioski jakie moja skromna osoba wysnuła z tego wszystkiego co powyżej:
- już na jednej z pierwszych stron ktoś ładnie to podsumował - gdyby zwrot albo strata z inwestycji była taka wielka i oczywista to dyskusja nie byłaby taka długa i zawiła. 

- w większości przypadku przeciętnych rodzin, przeciętnych domów, przy obecnych cenach (szczególnie jeśli chodzi o gaz) za kilka(naście) lat wyjdziemy w najlepszym przypadku na zero 

- chyba, że dostaniemy jakieś dobre dofinansowanie albo zestaw w promocji gratis do dachówek  :smile: 

- w zamian mamy satysfakcję, że jakoś tam chronimy środowisko 

- w większym stopniu jesteśmy uniezależnieni od podwyżek cen energii, bo nie czarujmy się - w kontekście kończących się za kilkadziesiąt lat złóż - najpierw węgla potem ropy/gazu - ceny mogą iść tylko w górę. 

- mamy (szczególnie latem) subiektywne odczucie, że więcej kaski zostaje w naszym portfelu

- lepiej kupić dobry kondensat, który jest pewnie podobnie opłacalny ale nie wymaga tyle zachodu

czy się mylę?

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> Trzeba się pobawić w samodzielną instalację oczywiście, więc to rozwiązanie nie dla każdego  
> 
> 
> Jeżeli bawić się samemu, to można jeszcze taniej. Tu jest przykład takiej instalacji :
> http://www.builditsolar.com/Experime...XCollector.htm


Znam to. Ale znam też doskonale konstrukcję kolektorów nazwijmy je - fabrycznych, i wiem że koszt materiałowy jest prawie identyczny - więc jak zachce mi się zrobić to będzie z miedzi, mosiądzu, aluminium, i z szybą a nie poliwęglanem.
Tak mi wychodzi że cena kolektora płaskiego musi spaść do poziomu 350-400 zł/m2 bo na tyle pozwalają jeszcze koszta materiałowe, oczywiście musi wzrosnąć masowość produkcji - a wszystko wskazuje że najbliższe lata to potwierdzą.

----------


## zbigmor

> Hej, wprawdzie jestem tu nowy, ale skrupulatnie przeanalizowałem cały ten (i kilka innych wątków), rozglądam się bowiem za sposobem ogrzewania (lub wsparcia ogrzewania) mojego przyszłego domu (mam na działce gaz z rurki). 
> 
> Pozwolę sobie spisać wnioski jakie moja skromna osoba wysnuła z tego wszystkiego co powyżej:
> *- już na jednej z pierwszych stron ktoś ładnie to podsumował - gdyby zwrot albo strata z inwestycji była taka wielka i oczywista to dyskusja nie byłaby taka długa i zawiła*. 
> 
> 
> Jest w tym sens, ale zauważ, że popierający to głównie sprzedawcy i osoby posiadające z krótkim stażem. Nie widziałem żadnej opinii użytkownika, który po kilku latach przedstawił wyliczenia wskazujące jedniznacznie na opłacalność inwestycji.
> 
> *- w większości przypadku przeciętnych rodzin, przeciętnych domów, przy obecnych cenach (szczególnie jeśli chodzi o gaz) za kilka(naście) lat wyjdziemy w najlepszym przypadku na zero*
> ...



Mnie osobiście podoba się tylko jeden argument. Przy kotłach na paliwo stałe montując solary z reguły nie trzeba palić latem. Bie zmienia to faktu, że taniej i tak wyjdzie prądem, o wygodzie nie wspominając.

----------


## Jezier

> Jest w tym sens, ale zauważ, że popierający to głównie sprzedawcy i osoby posiadające z krótkim stażem. Nie widziałem żadnej opinii użytkownika, który po kilku latach przedstawił wyliczenia wskazujące jedniznacznie na opłacalność inwestycji.


Bo warunki się ciągle zmieniają. Ja jeszcze kilka lat temu też pisałem o nieopłacalności montowania solarów. I wtedy dało się to nawet poprzeć obliczeniami, ale ceny się zmieniają i dzisiaj jestem przekonany do zamontowania w przyszłym roku instalacji z kolektorami słonecznymi na dwóch domach. Jednym w którym mieszkam i kolejnym, który buduję. Bo mi się opłaca.

----------


## moniss

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> Trzeba się pobawić w samodzielną instalację oczywiście, więc to rozwiązanie nie dla każdego  
> 
> 
> Jeżeli bawić się samemu, to można jeszcze taniej. Tu jest przykład takiej instalacji :
> http://www.builditsolar.com/Experime...XCollector.htm


Można też polować na okazje np. na Allegro. Można czasami znaleźć tanio kolektor, lub pompę ze składów magazynowyc za połowę ceny. Do tego czujniki temperatury, regulator przepływu, rurki, ergolid, naczynie przeponowe i kilka innych rzeczy po okazyjnej cenie. Później już tylko to wszystko ze sobą połączyć i ustrugać sterownik własnego pomysu (chociaż czasówka na początku też jest ok.) lub też kupić go po okazyjnej cenie. 
Tak było w przypadku naszej testowej instalacji solarnej z 1 kolektorem i bojlerem 80L. Połączone to zostało rurkami alupex, lecz życie pokazało (a raczej zanik dostaw energii elektrycznej), że pierwszy odcinek od kolektora należy zrobić w miedzi (min.1m).  Kolektor stoi na dachu płaskim, na stelażu z aluminiowych karniszy kupionych na złomie. 
W maju kupione zostało (po okazyjnej cenie) ustrojstwo elektroniczne pokazujące nie tylko przepływ, lecz także zyski energii cieplnej. Tak więc nastąpiła podmiana zwykłego regulatora przepływu na to cudo.
Codziennie rejestrowany jest stan ciepłomierza.

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Jest w tym sens, ale zauważ, że popierający to głównie sprzedawcy i osoby posiadające z krótkim stażem. Nie widziałem żadnej opinii użytkownika, który po kilku latach przedstawił wyliczenia wskazujące jedniznacznie na opłacalność inwestycji.
> 
> 
> Bo warunki się ciągle zmieniają. Ja jeszcze kilka lat temu też pisałem o nieopłacalności montowania solarów. I wtedy dało się to nawet poprzeć obliczeniami, ale ceny się zmieniają i dzisiaj jestem przekonany do zamontowania w przyszłym roku instalacji z kolektorami słonecznymi na dwóch domach. Jednym w którym mieszkam i kolejnym, który buduję. Bo mi się opłaca.


A masz może zmierzony/policzony koszt eksploatacji CWU na prąd?

----------


## Jezier

Mam policzony mój przybliżony koszt CWU
2005 - 1409 zł
2006 - 1428 zł
2007 - 1506 zł
2008 - 1680 zł

----------


## tomasznowakowski29

Witam

O kolektorze słonecznym myśleliśmy z żoną, bo się okazało także, że można mieć dotację z Unii Europejskiej..ale niestety złe wiadomości to to, że trzeba mieć bardzo duży dach :/
poza tym takie ogrzewanie wody może praktycznie działać faktycznie cały rok.

----------


## NJerzy

> Mam policzony mój przybliżony koszt CWU
> 2005 - 1409 zł
> 2006 - 1428 zł
> 2007 - 1506 zł
> 2008 - 1680 zł


Sporo. Połowę z tego urwiesz solarami, a próżniowymi to może nawet więcej.

----------


## HenoK

> Witam
> 
> O kolektorze słonecznym myśleliśmy z żoną, bo się okazało także, że można mieć dotację z Unii Europejskiej..ale niestety złe wiadomości to to, że trzeba mieć bardzo duży dach :/
> poza tym takie ogrzewanie wody może praktycznie działać faktycznie cały rok.


Co to znaczy bardzo duży dach? Jak chcesz mieć 1000l ciepłej wody dziennie to się zgadza, ale dla 3-4osób wystarczy 100-150l ciepłej wody dziennie.
Do tego wystarczy 4-6m2 kolektorów. Nie masz takiego dachu ? Kolektory można też zainstalować na elewacji, na balkonie, tarasie, na ziemi.

----------


## Jezier

> Sporo.


Czy ja wiem, ok 50 litrów ciepłej wody na osobę dziennie.

----------


## NJerzy

Miałem na myśli kwotę, nie ilość wody - ale jak pamiętam nie masz drugiej taryfy, wiec tak musi wyjść.

----------


## HenoK

> Miałem na myśli kwotę, nie ilość wody - ale jak pamiętam nie masz drugiej taryfy, wiec tak musi wyjść.


Ty masz bufor, to można powiedzieć, że połowę instalacji solarnej masz gotową  :wink: .

----------


## Jezier

> Miałem na myśli kwotę, nie ilość wody - ale jak pamiętam nie masz drugiej taryfy, wiec tak musi wyjść.


Mam drugą taryfę i bufor 200 l. Ale na znaczące oszczędności się to nie przekłada.

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> Miałem na myśli kwotę, nie ilość wody - ale jak pamiętam nie masz drugiej taryfy, wiec tak musi wyjść.
> 
> 
> Ty masz bufor, to można powiedzieć, że połowę instalacji solarnej masz gotową .


Ale nie mam wężownicy do solara i będę musiał dołożyć zewnętrzny wymiennik, czyli koszta wzrosną.

----------


## faceone

Tak przez wymiennik to chyba dużo energii będzie niestety tracone.

----------


## HenoK

> Tak przez wymiennik to chyba dużo energii będzie niestety tracone.


Ne tyle energii, co temperatury (na wymienniku zawsze powstaje róznica temperatury). Ilość traconej energii zależy od grubości izolacji, no chyba, że chodzi Ci jeszcze o energię na pompki obiegowe. Tu z kolei zużycie energii zależy od oporów w instalacji, czyli m.in. od średnicy rur, doboru zaworów, wymiennika.

----------


## faceone

Chodziło mi o temperaturę na samym wymienniku ale faktycznie dochodzi jeszcze do tego dodatkowa pompka obiegowa czyli dodatkowy pobór prądu niestety.

----------


## janrenovate

www.augustaenergy.pl

----------


## RAPczyn

> Napisał HenoK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał NJerzy
> 
> ...


Może nie koniecznie - podjedź do Paradigmy i dowiedz się czy można u Ciebie zastosować technikę Aqua.

----------


## NJerzy

No wiesz - nie potrzebuję bufonów z Paradigmy żeby sobie podłączyć kolektor do pracy na zwykłej wodzie   :Lol:

----------


## moretta

opłaca  się  montować ale w przypadku gdy rodzina liczy powyżej 4 osób, w przypadku rodziny 4 osobowej jest  nadmiar produkcji wody i wynikają  z tego dodatkowe koszty np. za  kanalizację, jeżeli nadmiar produkowanej wody jest bezpośrednio odprowadzany do ścieków.

----------


## moniss

> opłaca  się  montować ale w przypadku gdy rodzina liczy powyżej 4 osób, w przypadku rodziny 4 osobowej jest  nadmiar produkcji wody i wynikają  z tego dodatkowe koszty np. za  kanalizację, jeżeli nadmiar produkowanej wody jest bezpośrednio odprowadzany do ścieków.


Nadmiar produkowanej wody?  :ohmy:  
Rozumiem, ze chodzi o to, że mamy za dużo ciepłej wody. Ale dlaczego mamy wylewać wodę do ścieków? Tylko dlatego, że ogrzaliśmy ja "za darmo" a nie prądem z elektrowni? A może chodzi o to, że grzejąc wodę prądem staramy się zagrzać ja "na styk" - czyli nie za gorąca, żeby dało się tylko zęby umyć, a spod prysznica uciekamy jak najszybciej w objęcia ciepłego ręcznika  :wink: 
Hmm...to ludzie, którzy grzeją wodę drewnem czy węglem, też mogą sobie pozwolić na marnotrastwo, bo przygotowują ją niemal za darmo...

----------


## g_sid

Ciekawy wontek

----------


## HenoK

> Ciekawy w*ą*tek


Zaiste, ciekawy  :wink: .

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Hmm...to ludzie, którzy grzeją wodę drewnem czy węglem, też mogą sobie pozwolić na marnotrastwo, bo przygotowują ją niemal za darmo...


Mając dwa tygodnie doświadczenia w mieszkaniu w domu gdzie cwu podgrzewało się kotłem na paliwo stałe, powiem Ci, że prędzej tam bym zainstalował kolektor słoneczny, niż tam, gdzie jest elektryczny bojler albo gazowy kocioł przepływowy... 

Bo rozpalanie codziennie kotła tylko po to, by przygotować wodę do kąpieli, jest delikatnie mówiąc upierdliwe.  :wink:

----------


## moniss

> Mając dwa tygodnie doświadczenia w mieszkaniu w domu gdzie cwu podgrzewało się kotłem na paliwo stałe, powiem Ci, że prędzej tam bym zainstalował kolektor słoneczny, niż tam, gdzie jest elektryczny bojler albo gazowy kocioł przepływowy... 
> 
> Bo rozpalanie codziennie kotła tylko po to, by przygotować wodę do kąpieli, jest delikatnie mówiąc upierdliwe.


Nie jest to niestety regułą. Mój sąsiad miał CWU z gazu, ale doszedł do wniosku, że gaz jest drogi i teraz szufluje węgiel, drewno i stare trampki do pieca CO.
Dla odmiany, moi rodzice właśnie dla wygody ale też z oszczędnosci zainstalowali kolektor. Wybór mieli taki: albo grzać wodę prądem albo codziennie palić w piecu. Przy ogrzewaniu wody prądem, serca im w zamierały gdy patrzyli na szybko kręcący się licznik prądu, postanowili więc szuflować do pieca.... No ależ ileż tak można, zwłaszcza w ich wieku. Po zainstalowaniu kolektora słonecznego w sezonie zimowym mają CWU z CO, a w sezonie letnim CWU "ze słońca". W dni pochmurne poza sezonem grzewczym mogą grzać prądem lub ...rozpalić w piecu.

----------


## adam_mk

Jest alternatywa!
Pompka ciepła, malutka, powietrze-woda, do celów przygotowania CWU na LATO.
Pracuje też nocą i w dni pochmurne...
Staje, jak za oknem temperatura spada, ale wtedy już zwykle chodzi CO....
Zero obsługi i niski koszt eksploatacji.
Jak z lodówką w kuchni.
Adam M.

----------


## aprilka1000

gdzies uslyszalam , ze przy pompie ciepla nie oplaca sie instalowac kolektorow, 

czy to prawda ???

----------


## adam_mk

I tak i nie!
Jak gdzie, jak kiedy...

Nie ma dwóch takich samych domów.
Adam M.

----------


## moniss

adam_mk kiedyś mialeś robić kolektor słoneczny własnego pomysłu. Nie wiem niestety (bo długo na forum nie zaglądałam i trochę mi umknęło) czy już go zrobiłeś. Ale pewnie tak  :smile:  Czy mógłbyś pochwalić się fotkami i powiedzieć coś na temat jego parametrów? Byłabym wdzięczna za wiadomość ile Cię to kosztowało, bo mój Grek też kiedyś miał "własnymi rencami" sklecić takie cudo, ale przeliczył, że się za bardzo nie opłaca i mamy zwykły zakupiony po okazyjnej cenie.

----------


## moniss

A wracając do tematu.... czy kolektor słoneczny opłaca się czy nie... a właściwie, to trochę o tegorocznych osiągach kolektora płaskiego
Dane instalacji 
- kolektor płaski Hewalex KS2000 SLP
- ustawiony na dachu pod kątem 45 stopni w kierunku południowym
- odległość od kolektora do bojlera ok. 5 m
- bojler elektryczny z 1 wężownicą, pojemność 80L
- 3 punkty odbiory ciepłej wody: prysznic, umywalka, pralka
- 2 osoby

Dane spisywne z ciepłomierza:




dane z października w trakcie zbierania, niestety będą dużo gorsze niż powyższe (za mało słońca)

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.
*moniss napisał:*



> Dane spisywne z ciepłomierza:


Wszystko pięknie i ładnie tylko wartości uzysku dla każdego wykresu stosujesz inną (0-18, 0-24, 0-15 ) i wielkości słupków pokazują na pierwszu rzut oka, że we wrześniu otrzymałeś lepsze uzyski niż w lipcu.
pozdrawiam
Witold

----------


## moniss

> Witam.
> *moniss napisał:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Dane spisywne z ciepłomierza:
> 			
> ...


Program automatycznie skaluje oś X w zależności od max. miesięcznego uzysku. Na górze każdego wykresu podany jest łączny miesięczny uzysk w MJ i kWh.
Październik był słaby, z uzyskiem 78MJ, listopad jest trochę lepszy (do dnia dzisiejszego 100MJ).

----------


## Esiek74

Mieszkam w "kosce" z początku lat 70. Piec na paliwo stałe ,boler 200l a na dachu kolektor zbiornikowy 400l. Przez 6 miesięcy (minimum) ciepła woda (50-87). Jak jest pochmurno to przełaczam kolektor na zasilanie bojlera i 50% mniej drzewa idzie na opał. Najbardziej obawiałem się czy grzałka nie będzie się właczać (zabezpiecza kolektor przed zamaznięciem- włancza się gdy woda ma 5 stopni i grzeje do 10 stopni) podczas mrozów ,nic takiego nie było (nawet gdy było w Lutym -24 stopni mrozu nad ranem. Najniższa teperatura wody w kolektorze to 9 stopni (3 tygodnie bez słońca). 
  Plusy; 6-8 miesięcy grzeje , prądu potrzebuje do paru czujników i steronika (brak zestwu pompowego- lubiąwyłaczać prąd  :Evil:  ) , oszczędność opału i czasu (nie trzeba palić w piecu i jest czysto-paliwowo stałe)
 Wady;waga (500kg) ,system grawtcyjny (jak wyłączą prąd to mam 400l wody w zapasie+to co jest w hydroforze ale to dla zwierzaków)

----------


## Notoco

*MONIS* 
A mozna wiedziec jaki masz cieplomierz do solarow (domyślam się ze z glikolem).
Większość ciepłomierzy nie nadaje się do glikolu.
Szukam jakiegoś taniego z małymi oporami.
I jeśli to nie tajemnica jaki tez program wykorzystujesz?

----------


## Qter

Witam,

Jestem nowy na forum - czytam od pewnego czasu ale mało pisze  :wink: . 

Chciałbym zapytać więc podaje detale.

Dane:

- planuje wybudować dom 200m2 z płaskim dachem (możliwość dowolnego ustawienia kolektorów względem słońca)
- ogrzewanie podstawowe gazem z sieci,
- ilosc osób 4-5,
- ogrzewanie na powierzni ok. 60m2 to podłogówka (taki plan)
- reszta grzejniki

Pytanie:
- jakie kolektowy i zasobnik będe potrzebował jeśli ma to wspomagać zarówno CWU jak i CO ?
- czy znacie jakieś firmy które możecie polecieć (interesuje mnie wykonanie całej instalacji CO,CWU, solarnej)

PZDR

Qter

----------


## RAPczyn

> Witam,
> 
> Jestem nowy na forum - czytam od pewnego czasu ale mało pisze . 
> 
> Chciałbym zapytać więc podaje detale.
> 
> Dane:
> 
> - planuje wybudować dom 200m2 z płaskim dachem (możliwość dowolnego ustawienia kolektorów względem słońca)
> ...


Kolektory: http://paradigma.pl/AquaPakiety.htm

Pakiet 2 x CPC 45 Star azzurro/EXPRESSO 840 przewidziany jest dla 4...5 osób, pow. brutto kolektora 9,8 m2
lub
Pakiet 3 x CPC 21 Star azzurro/EXPRESSO 840 przewidziany jest dla 5...6 osób, pow. brutto kolektora 11,7 m2

Kocioł: http://paradigma.pl/Kotly_kondnsacyjne.html

----------


## Qter

Witam,

RAPczyn - dzięki, napiszę do polecanej firmy o wycenę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Qter

Witam,

Po woli dostaje informacje od firm, do których wysłałem zapytanie o kompleksową instalację. Jedna z tych firm zaproponowała mi

centralę kondensacyjną firmy ACV SOLAR MASTER 

Czy możecie doradzić czy to dobre rozwiązanie? Zalety/wady względem instalacji solarnej, zasobnikiem i piecem osobno.

Pozdrawiam

Qter

----------


## RAPczyn

Kolektory próżniowo-rurowe ACV moim zdaniem nie będą miały oszałamiających osiągów przy niskim i średnim nasłonecznieniu.
Za podobną cenę można mieć w moim mniemaniu lepsze rozwiązania.

PS. Dziś do godziny 10:15 maksymalna, zarejestrowana temperatura na kolektorze wynosiła 96,8stC  :big grin:

----------


## Qter

Na razie dostałem bardzo ogólne (katalogowe) ceny na zestawy Wolf, ACV, Watt...

Nie do końca jestem przekonany, że taki instalacje jakie są tam oferowane spełnią moje oczekiwania. 

Ponadto, mam jeszcze pytania odnośnie ogrzewania podłogowego, sciennego i grzejników. 

Wychodzi na to, że najlepiej dla solarów dać podłogówke wszędzie - tylko wtedy "podobno" drewno na podłodze sie nie sprawdza. Można zawsze wykonac ogrzewanie ścienne - ale trzeba mieć te ściany - a czasami o nie trudno. Jest jeszcze pytanie jak wtedy dobrać np. kocioł kondensacyjny dla takiej instalacji niskotemperaturowej.

Im dalej w las tym więcej drzew... a miało byc tak pieknie.

PZDR

Qter

----------


## RAPczyn

> Na razie dostałem bardzo ogólne (katalogowe) ceny na zestawy Wolf, ACV, Watt...
> 
> Nie do końca jestem przekonany, że taki instalacje jakie są tam oferowane spełnią moje oczekiwania. 
> 
> Ponadto, mam jeszcze pytania odnośnie ogrzewania podłogowego, sciennego i grzejników. 
> 
> Wychodzi na to, że najlepiej dla solarów dać podłogówke wszędzie - tylko wtedy "podobno" drewno na podłodze sie nie sprawdza. Można zawsze wykonac ogrzewanie ścienne - ale trzeba mieć te ściany - a czasami o nie trudno. Jest jeszcze pytanie jak wtedy dobrać np. kocioł kondensacyjny dla takiej instalacji niskotemperaturowej.
> 
> Im dalej w las tym więcej drzew... a miało byc tak pieknie.
> ...


Kocioł kondensacyjny dobrać do obciążenia cieplnego budynku i projektu c.o.
Może być drewno na podłodze - są specjalne odmiany.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.
*Qter napisał:*



> - planuje wybudować dom 200m2 z płaskim dachem (możliwość dowolnego ustawienia kolektorów względem słońca) 
> - ogrzewanie podstawowe gazem z sieci, 
> - ilosc osób 4-5, 
> - ogrzewanie na powierzni ok. 60m2 to podłogówka (taki plan) 
> - reszta grzejniki 
> 
> Pytanie: 
> - jakie kolektowy i zasobnik będe potrzebował jeśli ma to wspomagać zarówno CWU jak i CO ? 
> - czy znacie jakieś firmy które możecie polecieć (interesuje mnie wykonanie całej instalacji CO,CWU, solarnej)


*RAPczyn napisał:*



> Pakiet 2 x CPC 45 Star azzurro/EXPRESSO 840 przewidziany jest dla 4...5 osób, pow. brutto kolektora 9,8 m2 
> lub 
> Pakiet 3 x CPC 21 Star azzurro/EXPRESSO 840 przewidziany jest dla 5...6 osób, pow. brutto kolektora 11,7 m2


Wszystko to pięknie i ładnie, ale konia z rzędem temu kto wytłumaczy jaki jest sens ekonomiczny stosowania takich zestawów do dogrzewania. Myślę, że najpierw trzeba się zastanowić jak sensownie wykorzystać nadwyżki energii latem a dopiero później budować instalację do dogrzewania. 
Utrzymywanie bufora 840 litrów latem (6 miesięcy) w stanie prawie zagotowania mija się z celem bo rodzina 4-5 osób z tej ilości kolektorów nie jest wykorzystać ciepła. 
pozdrawiam.
Witold

----------


## Puławiak

Jeśli chcesz wspomagać c.o. do radzę zerknąć na kolektor Elfran Revolution do tego buforek 500 - 750 litrów i śmiga aż miło.

----------


## Mariola01

chcę dorzucić swoje słówko na temat kolektorów.Sama posiadam 3 kolektory płaskie firmy Hewalex od 3 lat i byłam i jestem z posiadania ich bardzo zadowolona.Ale w tym roku nad moim miastem Sandomierzem przeszła w czerwcu burza z ogromnym gradem wielkości kurzych jaj ktory w mieście wyrządził bardzo dużo strat i w kilku miejscach potłukł między innymi kolektory słoneczne . Sama jeden z n ich widziałam roztrzaskany i o kilku takich przypadkach słyszałam .Moim na szczęście nic się nie stało,gdyż mój dom znajduje się 4 km. od miasta a tam grad był też gruby ale rzadki .Teraz boję się każdej nadchodzącej burzy i nie wiem czy zdecydowałabym się na ich założenie.Ja swoje kolektory zakładałam na własny koszt bez żadnych dotacji i mnie to sporo kosztowało.

----------


## Liwko

> Ja polecam, to co sam przetestowałem na własnym domu – mamy kolektory TURBOSOLAR III firmy Makroterm, nie wiem, jak działają inne, ale te zadowalają nas w 100%.


 A ile za nie zapłaciliście i czym grzejecie CO?

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Napisz proszę raz jeszcze ten uzysk, bo to, co napisałeś, to jednostki mocy a nie uzyskanej energii. Prędzej 2 MWh albo 500 kWh -- ale właśnie 2 MWh czy 500 kWh?

----------


## Liwko

Na to wychodzi że najlepiej zrobić instalację solarną na dwa domy czy dwie rodziny bo wtedy gdy tej ciepłej wody najmniej nam potrzeba jest jej najwięcej. Szkoda że nadwyżek nie można gdzieś sprzedać :smile:

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.




> Na to wychodzi że najlepiej zrobić instalację solarną na dwa domy czy dwie rodziny bo wtedy gdy tej ciepłej wody najmniej nam potrzeba jest jej najwięcej. Szkoda że nadwyżek nie można gdzieś sprzedać


Oj chyba jesteś w błędzie Przecież latem gdy jest upalnie więcej się pocimy przez co chyba więcej się kąpiemy. Tak w każdym razie jest u mnie. A jak będziesz miał w rodzinie panienki na wydaniu to dopiero jest zużycie wody!
Gratuluję wygranej.
pozdrawiam.
Witold

----------


## Liwko

> Witam.
> 
> 
> Oj chyba jesteś w błędzie Przecież latem gdy jest upalnie więcej się pocimy przez co chyba więcej się kąpiemy. Tak w każdym razie jest u mnie. A jak będziesz miał w rodzinie panienki na wydaniu to dopiero jest zużycie wody!
> Gratuluję wygranej.
> pozdrawiam.
> Witold


Częściej na pewno tak ale za to w chłodniejszej.

----------


## Andzia84

Właśnie kilka dni temu rozmawiałam z koleżanka, która jest kierownikiem od kotłowni. W każdym razie jest inżynierem, który buduje ogromne kotłownie na wielkich inwestycjach..w małych domach też. Więc mam informacje chyba całkiem niezłe. Zastanawiałam się nad kolektorami i pompka ciepła o której ktoś wyżej napisał.  Jedna i druga opcja jest bardzo korzystna i koszty zakupu przy 4-osobowej rodzinie zwracają się tak mniej więcej po 5 latach. Ale oczywiście jest "ale" przy każdej z tych opcji. U mnie kolektory raczej odpadają. Po pierwsze, na razie  będziemy mieszkać we dwoje i nie przerobimy codziennie 300 l ciepłej wody (przy dwóch kolektorach viessmanna, połączonych z ichnim kotłem olejowym  taki mielibyśmy zbiornik), więc dosyć często musiałby się włączać bezpiecznik i tą gorącą wodę musiałoby przejmować naczynie wzbiorcze (chyba tak mi to tłumaczyła, ale może trochę inaczej to się nazywa). Niby można zakupić zawór, który ten naddatek przekazywałby na grzejniki (np. podczas wyjazdów) ale to i tak jakoś tak nie bardzo. No i najważniejsze-naddatek prawie wrzącej wody trzeba będzie gdzieś wylewać, a jak ma się szambo to trochę staje się kosztowne. Ale mimo wszystko kolektory to jest naprawdę świetna sprawa, tylko trzeba liczyć siły na zamiary. U mnie nie bardzo sie sprawdzą. Co prawda mogłabym kupić 1 kolektor i nie byłoby tego naddatku wody, ale liczę że rodzinka mi się powiększy  :big grin: 
Pompa ciepła taka służąca tylko do podgrzewania CWU ma tylko 1 "ale" - musi stać w pomieszczeniu gdzie temperatura nawet zimą nie spada poniżej 15 stopni C. W przeciwnym wypadku ogrzewaniem wody zajmie się wbudowana w pompkę grzałka elektryczna i to już tanie nie będzie. Generalnie moja Pani inżynier miała obliczenia  rocznego zużycia energii dla 4-osobowej rodziny dla pompy ciepła stojącej w pomieszczeniu gdzie temperatura powietrza nie spadała poniżej 15 stopni-wychodzi około 600 zł. Czyli grosze. Warto się nad tą opcją zastanowić. A pompki są naprawdę ładne i mogą stać np w wiatrołapie czy w kuchni.
Cena dwóch kolektorów i pompy ciepła jest bardzo podobna.

----------


## Andzia84

a i taka anty reklama. Nie kupujcie kolektorów Watta. Mam info z pierwszej ręki, ze po pół roku używania pękają wzdłuż. I nie jest to jednostkowa sprawa. No i nie zbierają tak dobrze promieni słonecznych bo zamiast czarnych są takie trochę półprzezroczyste. Tak na chłopski rozum miałam to tłumaczone  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

Jeszcze należy dodać że te nawet 600zł to na 100% CWU na cały rok, a kolektory mają sprawność 50-60% więc te pozostałą ilość i tak trzeba będzie podgrzać. I tu czasami może wyjść drożej przez te kilka miesięcy niż PC przez cały rok. Czym będziesz grzać CO?

----------


## MCB

> Pompa ciepła taka służąca tylko do podgrzewania CWU ma tylko 1 "ale" - musi stać w pomieszczeniu gdzie temperatura nawet zimą nie spada poniżej 15 stopni C. W przeciwnym wypadku ogrzewaniem wody zajmie się wbudowana w pompkę grzałka elektryczna i to już tanie nie będzie.


Jaka to pompa ciepła? Czyżby dolnym źródłem było powietrze? Jeżeli tak to te 15 musisz uzyskać w inny sposób, a to kosztuje.

MCB

----------


## Liwko

> Jaka to pompa ciepła? Czyżby dolnym źródłem było powietrze? Jeżeli tak to te 15 musisz uzyskać w inny sposób, a to kosztuje.
> 
> MCB


Tak, ale stosunkowo niewiele. Myślę że w tych 600zł już to było wliczone. Poza tym pompa do CWU pracuje około 1h dziennie i niewiele wychłodzi ci w tym czasie pomieszczenie w którym stoi. Poza tym ma jeszcze jedną fajną cechę, warto ją wstawić do suszarni bo wysusza powietrze. Jak ktoś ma problemy z wilgocią powinien zdecydować się na PC do CWU.

----------


## HenoK

> U mnie kolektory raczej odpadają. Po pierwsze, na razie  będziemy mieszkać we dwoje i nie przerobimy codziennie 300 l ciepłej wody (przy dwóch kolektorach viessmanna, połączonych z ichnim kotłem olejowym  taki mielibyśmy zbiornik), więc dosyć często musiałby się włączać bezpiecznik i tą gorącą wodę musiałoby przejmować naczynie wzbiorcze (chyba tak mi to tłumaczyła, ale może trochę inaczej to się nazywa). Niby można zakupić zawór, który ten naddatek przekazywałby na grzejniki (np. podczas wyjazdów) ale to i tak jakoś tak nie bardzo. No i najważniejsze-naddatek prawie wrzącej wody trzeba będzie gdzieś wylewać, a jak ma się szambo to trochę staje się kosztowne. Ale mimo wszystko kolektory to jest naprawdę świetna sprawa, tylko trzeba liczyć siły na zamiary. U mnie nie bardzo sie sprawdzą. Co prawda mogłabym kupić 1 kolektor i nie byłoby tego naddatku wody, ale liczę że rodzinka mi się powiększy 
> Pompa ciepła taka służąca tylko do podgrzewania CWU ma tylko 1 "ale" - musi stać w pomieszczeniu gdzie temperatura nawet zimą nie spada poniżej 15 stopni C. W przeciwnym wypadku ogrzewaniem wody zajmie się wbudowana w pompkę grzałka elektryczna i to już tanie nie będzie. Generalnie moja Pani inżynier miała obliczenia  rocznego zużycia energii dla 4-osobowej rodziny dla pompy ciepła stojącej w pomieszczeniu gdzie temperatura powietrza nie spadała poniżej 15 stopni-wychodzi około 600 zł. Czyli grosze. Warto się nad tą opcją zastanowić. A pompki są naprawdę ładne i mogą stać np w wiatrołapie czy w kuchni.
> Cena dwóch kolektorów i pompy ciepła jest bardzo podobna.


 Tak właśnie rodzą się mity na temat kolektorów słonecznych i pomp ciepła.
"Jedna panie, drugiej pani ...", i mamy tekst, który każdego, kto chciałby z tych technologii skorzystać skutecznie zniechęci.
Nie ma czegoś takiego jak "bezpiecznik" w kolektorach słonecznych, a tym bardziej nie ma konieczności wylewania wrzątku do szamba.
Oczywiście piszę tu o poprawnie zaprojektowanej i wykonanej instalacji. Przy braku odbioru ciepłej wody po dojściu do zadanej temperatury w podgrzewaczu ciepłej wody, np. 90 st. C wyłączają się pompy obiegowe i instalacja przechodzi w stan stagnacji. Kolektory osiągają wysoką temperaturę (nawet ok. 200 st. C), wypierany jest z nich glikol, który trafia do naczynia wzbiorczego, zaprojektowanego tak, aby nie doszło do nadmiernego wzrostu ciśnienia w instalacji. 300 litrów prawie wrzącej wody, to dla 4 osobowej rodziny zapas ciepłej wody na co najmniej 2 doby. 
Oczywiście lepiej dla instalacji byłoby, żeby w stan stagnacji nie wchodziła zbyt często, ale nie jest to dla niej coś groźnego.

Podobnie jest z pompą ciepła. To prawda, że najtańsze pompy ciepła powietrze woda wymagają powietrza o temperaturze 15 st. C. Ale już te nieco lepsze, posiadające funkcję odszraniania potrafią pracować nawet do -10 st. C, co oznacza dostęp do taniej ciepłej wody przez min. 80% roku.
Koszt 600 zł za ciepłą wodę z pompy ciepła także jest wygórowany. Mam co prawda pompę ciepła glikol-woda, ale na potrzeby ciepłej wody zużywa ona, pracując w 2 taryfie 1,0-1,5kWh dziennie, co oznacza roczny koszt rzędu 120-170zł (oczywiście w dniach, gdy nie pracują kolektory słoneczne).

----------


## Liwko

No ten koszt CWU różnie może wyjść z różnych względów. U mnie na 3-osobową rodzinę 250-300zł rocznie. U *Andzia84*  są 4 osoby więc dodam 100. Zakładając nieco niższą sprawność zimą plus te dogrzanie to niech będzie te nawet 600. Ale realnie powinno wyjść poniżej 500 za 100% rocznego zapotrzebowania na CWU.

----------


## Andzia84

Henok-oczywiście mogę się z Tobą zgodzić co do stagnacji kolektorów bo o tym nie wiedziałam. Piszę porównując do swojej sytuacji-za często wyjeżdżam, nie mam dzieci i kolektory u mnie nie będą spełniać swojej roli tak jak powinny. Oznacza to, ze będzie tworzyło się zbyt dużo ciepłej wody, której nie wykorzystam. Natomiast co do pompy ciepła. Pisałam o pompie Viesmanna-więc dobrej. Ona-owszem działa w niskiej temperaturze, ale jak sam wspomniałeś - przy niskich temperaturach włącza się funkcja odszraniania i dogrzewania, a tym samym większy pobór mocy. Dużo większy. No ale nikt nie będzie takiej pompy na zewnątrz trzymał. Generalnie zasada pompy jest taka, ze im cieplej w pomieszczeniu tym mniej pobiera energii. Dlatego warto ja mieć np. w spiżarni czy w kuchni
Ja generalnie zrobię sobie wyprowadzenie hydrauliczne na taką pompkę i poczekam aż będzie tania jak lodówka (jak na zachodzie)  :big grin:

----------


## Andzia84

Liwko ja będę grzała kominkiem z DGP, a jako dodatkowe źródło ciepła zamówiłam już piec olejowy. (ta bezobsługowość...ech..tylko cena paliwa-dlatego dodatkowo) Chciałam jeszcze strasznie albo kolektory albo pompę ciepła, ale na razie w moim przypadku ani jedno ani drugie nie będzie opłacalne.

----------


## Liwko

Trochę nie doczytałem w ilu będziecie mieszkać. Dla dwóch osób roczne koszty PC do CWU wyjdą w granicach 250-300zł rocznie. Czyli zakładając że pompka do kolektorów zużyje 50zł rocznie wyjdzie 200-250 różnicy. Zakładając sprawność kolektorów 50% to oszczędność roczna wyjdzie około 100-125zł. Wiadomo, tu i tu trzeba wydać pieniądze ale w jednym przypadku masz 100%CWU a w drugim tylko 50 góra 60% i musisz mieć czym dogrzać resztę.

----------


## Liwko

Na pewno grzanie CWU pompą wyjdzie ci taniej niż olejem.
Może coś takiego? 
http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-wody-...255859826.html
albo takiego na cały rok http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-do-ci...261216694.html

----------


## Andzia84

tak, tak będziemy mieszkać we dwójkę, ale obliczenia 600 zł były "książkowe" dla 4-5-osobowej rodziny. No nieźle pompka za 4000 zł. Ale gdybym się decydowała to jednak na viessmannowską. Co do oleju-jak najbardziej zgadzam się, że jest poza prądem najdroższym opałem ;( Ale mimo wszystko-mam doświadczenie z ogrzewaniem nowego domu rodziców. Mają dom 8 letni 200m2 PU dobrze zaizolowany (sciana 3 warstwowa, 12cm styropianu, poddasze-20 cm wełny), kominek z DGP (swoje drewno) i Vies.piec olejowy 25kw. Codziennie palą po południu w kominku (dwa, czasami jeden wkład drewna na wieczór) i temperatura utrzymuje się na poziomie 20 st. C i więcej, gdy spada poniżej 19 stopni C załącza się piec (tej zimy no niestety-średnio co drugi dzień zapewne na krótko, ale jednak) . W domu mieszkają 3 osoby, plus ja czasem z doskoku  :smile: . Piec grzeje CWU cały rok. Koszty jakie generuje to 4000 zł raz na dwa lata.  U mnie dom będzie znacznie mniejszy, mniej osób na razie i piec nowocześniejszy (ponoć ma pobierać mniej oleju). No zobaczymy. Dlatego na razie zrezygnowałam z pompki. Chociaż mam trochę mieszane uczucia bo jestem pewna że jest to świetna sprawa. Zobaczę jak skończę budowę jak będą wyglądały moje finanse i wtedy przemyślę sprawę jeszcze raz.

----------


## Liwko

> Ale gdybym się decydowała to jednak na viessmannowską.


Jest dobra ale nie jest warta swojej ceny. Są inne nie ustępujące jej za to dużo tańsze. Ogólnie Viessmannowi "odpirerdziela" z cenami.
Pomieszkajcie, rok, dwa i sobie wszystko przeliczcie.

----------


## Andzia84

Najbardziej martwi mnie to 15 st. C, które powinno być w pomieszczeniu dla optymalizacji pracy pompy. Dlatego najpierw pomieszkam, zamontuję termometr w kotłowni i potem zobaczymy (niestety mam małe pomieszczenia i pompa mi nigdzie indziej nie wejdzie, a w salonie raczej jej nie widzę)  :big grin:

----------


## Andzia84

Powiedzmy, ze jeśli chodzi o ceny to "mam rozbudowana sieć znajomości"  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

A to w tym momencie bym się nie zastanawiał  :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> Najbardziej martwi mnie to 15 st. C, które powinno być w pomieszczeniu dla optymalizacji pracy pompy.


Z tego co wiem, to dla tej pompy ciepła te 15 st. C wcale nie jest temperaturą minimalną. Oczywiście im wyższa temperatura, tym mniej energii elektrycznej trzeba dostarczyć do pompy ciepła dla podgrzania tej samej ilości ciepłej wody, ale pompa ciepła pracuje efektywnie również przy niższych temperaturach (np. +5 st. C), o które już nie tak trudno np. w garażu.

----------


## HenoK

Tu masz wytyczne projektowe dla tej pompy ciepła.

Wg nich powinna ona być zainstalowana w pomieszczeniu o temperaturze od 2 do 35 st. C.

----------


## MCB

> Tak, ale stosunkowo niewiele. Myślę że w tych 600zł już to było wliczone. Poza tym pompa do CWU pracuje około 1h dziennie i niewiele wychłodzi ci w tym czasie pomieszczenie w którym stoi. Poza tym ma jeszcze jedną fajną cechę, warto ją wstawić do suszarni bo wysusza powietrze. Jak ktoś ma problemy z wilgocią powinien zdecydować się na PC do CWU.


PC będzie wychładzać pomieszczenie w którym stoi. Straty temp. trzeba będzie wyrównać. Oznacza to konieczność ogrzania tego pomieszczenia. W rezultacie na podgrzanie wody użytkowej trzeba dostarczyć energii = energia na ogrzanie powietrza + energia na pracę sprężarki PC. Czyli zapłacisz więcej niż przy grzaniu wody zamiast pomieszczenia z PC.
Co innego latem. Ciepłe powietrze można będzie pobrać z zewnątrz.

MCB

----------


## Liwko

> PC będzie wychładzać pomieszczenie w którym stoi. Straty temp. trzeba będzie wyrównać. Oznacza to konieczność ogrzania tego pomieszczenia. W rezultacie na podgrzanie wody użytkowej trzeba dostarczyć energii = energia na ogrzanie powietrza + energia na pracę sprężarki PC. Czyli zapłacisz więcej niż przy grzaniu wody zamiast pomieszczenia z PC.
> Co innego latem. Ciepłe powietrze można będzie pobrać z zewnątrz.
> 
> MCB


PC ma COP około 4. Dla przykładu dajmy 3, więc trzeba dostarczyć trzy razy mniej energii więc nic tu się nie równa. Biorąc pod uwagę twoje przeglądy roczne solarów
*Ad. 3. Różnie, zależnie jaka instalacja itp. od 150PLN w górę.* - Sam o to pytałeś, sprawność PC będzie jeszcze większa. 
Solary mogą się opłacić tylko tym którzy grzeją CWU prądem i to w taryfie G11 ale takich odważnych jest niewielu.

Załóżmy że PC pracuje 1h dziennie. Okres grzewczy niech będzie 200 dni. Więc PC wychładza niewielkie pomieszczenie przez 8 dni w roku. Dla tych ośmiu dni musimy dostarczyć ciepło do tego pomieszczenia. Załóżmy że na całe ogrzewanie wydamy 3000zł na dom. Dzielimy to na 200 to wyjdzie nam 15zł dziennie na cały dom. Teraz te 15zł dzielimy (załóżmy że dom ma 150m2 a pompa stoi w pomieszczeniu 5m2)na 150 i mnożymy razy 5 co nam wyjdzie 0,50gr dziennie za to pomieszczenie. Mnożymy to razy 8 więc wychodzi całe 4zł za ogrzanie tego pomieszczenia przez 8 dni. Wiadomo tu nie będzie w miarę stałej temperatury tylko trzeba będzie dogrzewać więc dorzucę jeszcze nawet 50zł (grubo zaszalałem) co da nam kwotę 58zł rocznie. Prawda czy fałsz?

----------


## MCB

Nie ważne ile ma PC. Ważne jest to, że pobiera energię z pomieszczenia, w którym stoi. Tę energię musisz dostarczyć.
Jeżeli PC stoi np. w kotłowni, a ogrzewanie domu jest gazowe to piec gazowy musi ogrzać kotłownię. W przeciwnym razie PC wychłodzi pomieszczenie i przestanie pracować. 
PC opłaca się wtedy, gdy dolne źródło ciepła jest darmowe (powietrze zewnętrzne, ziemia, woda itp.).

----------


## Liwko

To samemu policz ile te wychłodzenie będzie kosztować.

----------


## MCB

Założenie 1: PC pracuje w pomieszczeniu.
Założenie 2: pomieszczenie ogrzewane grzejnikiem (piec gazowy).
Założenie 3: temp. zewnętrzna < 15st.
Założenie 4: PC pracuje przy temp. >= 15st.

Jeżeli PC dostarczy 10KW c.w.u przy COP=4 to:

1. Pobierze 2,5kW prądu.
2. Pobierze 10kW energii z pomieszczenia. Energia ta kosztuje tyle ile jej wytworzenie przy pomocy pieca gazowego.

Czyli zapłacisz za 2,5kW prądu + wytworzenie 10kW piecem gazowym.

MCB

----------


## Liwko

Napiszę jeszcze raz bo chyba nie doczytałeś.
Załóżmy że PC pracuje 1h dziennie. Okres grzewczy niech będzie 200 dni. Więc PC wychładza niewielkie pomieszczenie przez 8 dni w roku. Dla tych ośmiu dni musimy dostarczyć ciepło do tego pomieszczenia. Załóżmy że na całe ogrzewanie wydamy 3000zł na dom. Dzielimy to na 200 to wyjdzie nam 15zł dziennie na cały dom. Teraz te 15zł dzielimy (załóżmy że dom ma 150m2 a pompa stoi w pomieszczeniu 5m2)na 150 i mnożymy razy 5 co nam wyjdzie 0,50gr dziennie za to pomieszczenie. Mnożymy to razy 8 więc wychodzi całe 4zł za ogrzanie tego pomieszczenia przez 8 dni. Wiadomo tu nie będzie w miarę stałej temperatury tylko trzeba będzie dogrzewać więc dorzucę jeszcze nawet 50zł (grubo zaszalałem) co da nam kwotę 58zł rocznie. Prawda czy fałsz? W rzeczywistości wyjdzie dużo mniej.

----------


## Liwko

I jeszcze jedno. Wtedy gdy ta pompa będzie nadal pracować ty będziesz musiał CWU grzać innym źródłem. Nie zapominaj o tym.

----------


## Liwko

Albo jeszcze inaczej. Policzmy tylko okres gdy twoje solary z corocznymi przeglądami za 150zł dostarczają CWU, czyli np. 7 miesięcy w roku. 150zł+50zł pompka=200zł
PC-około 30zł miesięcznie x7=210zł Więc wychodzi podobnie ale pompa dalej działa w pozostałym czasie a solary już nie :sad:

----------


## MCB

Z Twoich wyliczeń wynika, że c.w.u na okres 200 dni kosztuje 58 zł. Niecałe 9 zł miesięcznie.
Cała ta energia pochodzi z ciepła dostarczonego do kotłowni poprzez system ogrzewania gazowego. Czyli płacisz 9 zł/miesiąc. 
Kolega za c.w.u. dla 4 osób grzane gazem płaci 75PLN/mc.

----------


## Liwko

Nie. Chciałem ci tylko zobrazować ile kosztuje rocznie podgrzanie tego pomieszczenia dla PC. I specjalnie grubo zawyżyłem koszt dla wyraźniejszego zobrazowania że to wcale nie jest dużo. Osobną sprawą jest prąd do pompy za który miesięcznie zapłacisz około 30zł.

----------


## MCB

Nic nie pasuje.
W pomieszczeniu z PC jest za mało zgromadzonej energii dla c.w.u. Dlatego te 5m2 do wyliczeń to za mało.
Z tego co teraz piszesz to wynika, że płacisz grubo poniżej 9PLN/mc za c.w.u grzaną w praktyce piecem gazowym.
To niemożliwe.

poczytaj:
http://www.budujemydom.pl/component/...46/Itemid,255/

Na innej stronie znalazłem dane: 3 osoby, 1-mc -> 4690l wody na c.w.u. (prysznice, umywalki, wc). 21m3 gazu /mc. Przyjmując cenę 1PLN/m3 (bez opłat przesyłowych) to mamy 21 złotych za c.w.u. dla 3 osób/mc.

Do tego trzeba dodać koszt pracy PC. Co najmniej 2 godz./dobę.

----------


## Liwko

Czyli według ciebie ile będzie kosztować w złotówkach praca pompy ciepła do CWU dla trzyosobowej rodziny w letnich miesiącach a ile w zimowych?

----------


## MCB

W miesiącach "letnich" zapłacisz tylko za pracę sprężarki. Ile to zależy od zużycia c.w.u. i sprawności pompy. Tu PC jak najbardziej się opłaca.
W miesiącach "zimowych" zapłacisz za pracę sprężarki i dodatkowo ogrzewanie powietrza dolnego źródła PC. Tu PC generuje tylko straty bo korzystniej jest bezpośrednio grzać c.w.u. piecem gazowym.

Są PC pracujące dobrze w okolicach 0st. chociaż ich COP jest niższy. Taka PC jeszcze bardziej się opłaci bo wydłuży okres "letni".

Pamiętaj też o kosztach stałych gazu. To kilkadziesiąt złotych miesięcznie. Z tego powodu (oraz kosztownej inwestycji w sieć) zrezygnowałem z gazu i mam tylko prąd.

----------


## Liwko

Gdybym miał już podłączony gaz nie zawracałbym sobie głowy ani PC ani solarami
Gdybym ogrzewał prądem w II taryfie nie zawracałbym sobie głowy solarami ale pompa do CWU jak najbarcziej
Mam PC do wszystkiego i u mnie solary bez serwisowania zwróciły by się za 100 lat.
Pytanie jest takie; opłaca się mieć solary czy nie? Otóż opłaca (zakładamy przeciętną polską rodzinę i przeciętne zużycie) tylko w przypadku grzania prądem i to w taryfie G11. Mało kto jednak jest na tyle odważny by grzać CWU w I taryfie. I tylko w tym jednym przypadku okres zwrotu może wyjść poniżej 10 lat. Nawet jak to większość branży podaje 5-6 lat. Ale to jest skrajny przypadek dla samobójców.

----------


## HenoK

> Jeżeli PC dostarczy 10KW c.w.u przy COP=4 to:
> 
> 1. Pobierze 2,5kW prądu.
> 2. Pobierze 10kW energii z pomieszczenia. Energia ta kosztuje tyle ile jej wytworzenie przy pomocy pieca gazowego.
> 
> Czyli zapłacisz za 2,5kW prądu + wytworzenie 10kW piecem gazowym.


Prawie dobrze. Przy 10kWh energii grzewczej dostarczonej do przygotowania ciepłej wody użytkowej i COP=4,0, trzeba dostarczyć 2,5kWh energii elektrycznej i pobrać 7,5kWh energii z powietrza, czyli w sezonie grzewczym praktycznie z pomieszczenia.
Nie ma tu znaczenia jaka będzie powierzchnia tego pomieszczenia. Co najwyżej przy zbyt małej ilości ciepła w tym pomieszczeniu schłodzi się ono do tego stopnia, że pompa ciepła wyłączy się w trybie awaryjnym.

Zyskiem ze stosowania PC powietrze-woda jest oczywiście okres letni i okresy przejściowe, kiedy mamy darmowe ciepłe powietrze. 
Latem otrzymujemy dodatkowy bonus w postaci chłodnego powietrza.
Praktycznie większość pomp ciepła tego typu bez problemu pracuje jeszcze przy temperaturze powyżej +5 st. C (patrz instrukcja, do której link podałem wyżej).

----------


## Liwko

A może komuś się chce policzyć odwrotnie. Ile powinien kosztować solar zamiast innego systemu żeby się opłaciło? Wynik będzie ciekawy dla wielu bo uwidoczni że w większości przypadków ktoś by musiał nam do niego jeszcze sporo dopłacić.

----------


## Liwko

PCi to ekstremalny przypadek :wink:

----------


## Marcelib

Witam,
Chciałbym dołożyć swoje 3 grosze.
Ogrzewam dom gazem.
Mam kocioł dwufunkcyjny z zasobnikiem 40l.
Jesli zabraknie ciepłej wody w zasobniku to kocioł grzeje przepływowo więc nie ma problemu z ilością ciepłej wody. Moge nalać i wanne 200 litrów.
Ale ciągle podgrzewam tylko 40 litrow.
Aby skorzystać z kolektorów musiałbym dokupić baniak ze 300l aby magazynować ciepło ze słońca.
Nietety oznacza to też podgrzewanie tych dodatkowych 300 litrów jesli ze słońca nie podgrzeje się do 45 stopni.
Zużywam rocznie 45*12=540 m3 gazu na ogrzewanie wody i kuchenke, kuchenki nie jestem w stawnie odjąć bo nie wiem ile, ale to pewnie nie duzo.
Czyli koszt gazu to rocznie około 1000 zł.
Czy kolektor się opłaci ?
Nawet jeśli mój wkład finansowy bedzie kolo 3-4 tys zł. ?
Czy ktos policzy ile muszę dodatkowo włożyć gazu na podgrzewanie zbiornika 300 litrow, szczególnie w zimie ?
Karol

----------


## kolektor1

> Witam,
> Czy ktos policzy ile muszę dodatkowo włożyć gazu na podgrzewanie zbiornika 300 litrow, szczególnie w zimie ?
> Karol


Nic bardziej błędnego. Jeżeli zbudujesz instalaję ze zbiornika 300l i 40 l i poączysz je szeregowo to nie potrzebujesz podgrzewać tych 300l bo ten zbiornik będzie podgrzewany tylko przez kolektory słoneczne. A więc odpowiadając na Twoje pytanie: ilość gazu potrzebna na podgrzanie zbiornika 300l wynosi 0. Więcej na ten temat jeżeli to Ciebie interesuje poczytasz: http://www.bachus.com.pl/wicia/index...te=publikacja2 .
Pozdrawiam.
Witold

----------


## kbab

re kolektor1, nie tak do końca 0 - ale odpowiedź prawidłowa - tu trzeba uwzględnić straty na zbiorniku (niewielkie, zależą od zbiornika), natomiast koszt podgrzania cwu nadal będzie zależał od zużycia w okresie kiedy solary nie grzeją. Przy obecnym koszcie 1000 zł po zastosowaniu solarów można liczyć na obniżenie tego kosztu do 65% czyli oszczędność do 650zł/rocznie. Nie bez znaczenia jest fakt, że przy ciągłym wzroście ceny nośników energii - ta ze słońca zawsze będzie za darmo (miejmy nadzieję, że jej nie opodatkują), zatem należy brać pod uwagę, że oszczędności roczne będą miały tendencję wzrostową w okresie zwrotu z inwestycji co niewątpliwie przyspieszy jej zwrot. Z moich wyliczeń wynika, że jeśli inwestycja w solary miałaby przekroczyć 8-9k zł - to trzeba sobie odpuścić (chyba że ktoś się nie liczy z kasą), ponieważ w takim przypadku oszczędności mogą nie zwrócić kosztu inwestycji w okresie jej użytkowania. W takim przypadku zastanawiałbym się nad taką inwestycją przy zwrocie do 10 lat tj koszt do 6500zł.

----------


## yaiba83

Tak zwane wstępne przygotowanie ciepłej wody.
Jak solar w kiepskie dni wodę zagrzeje do 35*C to piec gazowy nie będzie wody musiał ogrzewać od 10 tylko od 35*C a to już różnica.
W takim układzie pozostaje tylko pytanie czy piece dwu funkcyjne nie mają jakiś ograniczeń co do maksymalnej temperatury na zasilaniu kotła.

Tak lekko off-topic - jak sobie chwalicie piece dwu funkcyjne. Ja z małżonką widziałem kilka instalacji u rodziny na takich piecach i stwierdziliśmy, że nawet gdybym w bloku miał mieć swój piec to tylko jednofunkcyjny z zasobnikiem. Strasznie nas wkurzały różne temperatury ciepłej wody w zależności od bieżącego przepływu. Z zasobnika leci woda o stabilnej temperaturze i nie ważne jak odkręcę kran. Wiem, że jest to okupione stratami na zbiorniku, cyrkulacją itp ale jak dla nas komfort nie porównywalny i warty grzechu. A może trafiliśmy na kiepskie piece?

----------


## Marcelib

Jeśli zainstaluje zbiornik dodatkowy 300 litrów (oprócz tego co mam 40l) to musze go podgrzewać stale do 45 stopni jesli solar go nie podgrzeje. A w zimie nie podgrzeje. Wbrew pozorom jakies strary sa poprzez styropian i dlatego sie pytam tutaj jakie ? Musi być 45 stopni bo w mniejszej temp. się bakterie legionelli rozmnażają.  
A piec dwufukcyjny jest super taki jak mam z małym zbiornikie 40 litrowym. Ciepła woda ma zawsze stała temperature bo bierze ze zbiornika a jak mu zabraknie to grzeje przepływowo ale tylko chwilka oddechu i znowu ma podgrzany zbiornik bo jest mały. W zasadzie sa dwa male po 20 litrow.
Miałem w mieszkaniu dwufunkcyjny bez zbiorników i wiem ze temp. wody to jest problem przy myciu, trudno zmieszac taka jak trzeba.
Teraz nie mam zadnych problemow. Jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## Marcelib

> Nic bardziej błędnego. Jeżeli zbudujesz instalaję ze zbiornika 300l i 40 l i poączysz je szeregowo to nie potrzebujesz podgrzewać tych 300l bo ten zbiornik będzie podgrzewany tylko przez kolektory słoneczne. A więc odpowiadając na Twoje pytanie: ilość gazu potrzebna na podgrzanie zbiornika 300l wynosi 0. Więcej na ten temat jeżeli to Ciebie interesuje poczytasz: http://www.bachus.com.pl/wicia/index...te=publikacja2 .
> Pozdrawiam.
> Witold


No raczej widze że uzytkownik Witold to jest reklama kolektorow.
Ja odszukałem w inetrenecie ze straty postojowe zbiornika 300 litrow to 2,58 KWh/24h.
Czy rocznie 774 kWh.
Jesli przyjmiemy prąd w II taryfie to bedzie 380 zł.
Oczywiscie obliczenia sa bardzo orientacyjne ale rząd wielkosci taki bedzie. Może wyjdzie 200 zł a moze 500 zł.
Jednak jest to dodatkowy koszt eksploatacyjny instalacji solarnej.

----------


## Marcelib

> No raczej widze że uzytkownik Witold to jest reklama kolektorow.
> Ja odszukałem w inetrenecie ze straty postojowe zbiornika 300 litrow to 2,58 KWh/24h.
> Czy rocznie 774 kWh.
> Jesli przyjmiemy prąd w II taryfie to bedzie 380 zł.
> Oczywiscie obliczenia sa bardzo orientacyjne ale rząd wielkosci taki bedzie. Może wyjdzie 200 zł a moze 500 zł.
> Jednak jest to dodatkowy koszt eksploatacyjny instalacji solarnej.


Nawet sie pomyliłem.
Rocznie: 941 kWh !!!
Jesli wezmiemy gaz to koszt wychodzi: 188 zł.

----------


## yaiba83

Marcelib - nie rozumiesz podstawowej idei działania takiego układu.
Możesz sobie postawić tak jak Witold napisał w szeregu zbiornik 300l solarny i nawet solarów do niego nie podłączać a koszt ogrzewania twojej wody nawet o grosz nie wzrośnie. Dopływ zimnej idzie do zbiornika solarnego a wyjście jest połączone z wejściem twojego pieca, więc i tak grzeje gaz i tak. Tylko sobie układ skomplikowaliśmy bo po drodze na przelocie znajduje się dodatkowy zbiornik.
Teraz czary mary i do zbiornika solarnego podłączasz kolektory - jak się w nim woda zagrzeje do 50*C i odkręcisz kurek w łazience z zasobnika solarnego poleci na wejście kotła gazowego woda o temperaturze 50*C a ten wykryje że nie musi jej grzać i gazu nie zużyje. Jak w zbiorniku solarnym woda się nagrzeje do 30*C to gazówka wodę dogrzeje o 20*C i jest taniej. Zimą solar wogóle nie grzeje, więc gazówka grzeje jakby zbiornika po drodze nie było a ty byś wodę z wodociągu bezpośrednio przyłączył do kotła gazowego. Za przeproszeniem gówno w takim przypadku cię interesują straty w zbiorniku solarnym tylko to o ile mniej będzie się załączał kocioł gazowy.

Mam nadzieję że to jasne, bo już chyba prościej się nie da. Jeżeli dalej twierdzisz, że w takim układzie trzeba dodatkowo go dogrzewać to ja wysiadam.

----------


## Robercik72

Ja na etapie budowy domku zleciłem opracowanie indywidualnej instalacji c.o. (ogrzewanie podłogowe na parterze a na poddaszu tradycyjne kaloryfery) i c.w.u. (300 litrowy zasobnik ciepłej wody wspomagany pompą obiegową) wykorzystującej kilka źródeł zasilania - zdecydowałem się na kominek z płaszczem wodnym wspomagany przez nowoczesny kocioł gazowy i instalację solarną. Firma wykonała stosowną instalację - zamontowano kominek wraz z 300 litrowym zasobnikiem ciepłej wody i przygotowano konieczne przyłącza gotowe do późniejszego podłączenia kotła gazowego i instalacji solarnej.
Po około 2 latach użytkowania okazało się iż sam kominek nie sprawdza się w 100%. Ma swoje wielkie zalety (niskie koszty ogrzewania) ale i wady w użytkowaniu m.in. przy bardzo niskich temp. zewnętrznych konieczność dość częstego dokładania drewna lub innego wkładu (średnio raz na 3-5 godz.), brak pełnej kontroli temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach, zaś w okresie letnim w celu ogrzania wody użytkowej konieczne jest "palenie w kominku" ... Ufff ... w salonie upał a tutaj dochodzi jeszcze żar kominka ...

Zacząłem się więc rozglądać za instalacjami solarnymi oraz kotłem gazowym. Ponieważ sprawność solarów w okresie zimowym jest niewielka ich wykorzystanie do ogrzania domku i c.w.u. jest wówczas znikoma.

Pojawiła się niedawno możliwość dofinansowania z NFOŚiGW - jak głoszą informacje do 45%. Rzeczywistość okazała się jednak nie taka różowa. Po wysłuchaniu innych którzy starali się o takie wsparcie i przeprowadzeniu własnej kalkulacji doszedłem do sedna sprawy - czas zwrotu takiej instalacji, nawet przy uwzględnieniu 45% dotacji, jest dla mnie zbyt długi. Poza tym te minimum 10 tyś zł jakie musiałbym wydać za instalacje solarną jak przeznaczę na ogrzewanie c.w.u. nowoczesnym kotłem gazowym to starczy na dobrych kilka lat. Do tego np. w moich rejonach dochodzi ryzyko uszkodzenia mechanicznego kolektorów - zdarza się grad który już kilku osobom zniszczył takie instalacje.
Poza tym i tak muszę zainstalować kocioł gazowy, jako alternatywę dla kominka, który wykorzystam do ogrzewania c.w.u., więc NIE WARTO WYDAWAĆ DWA RAZY NA TEN SAM CEL ...

Jeśli kogoś to interesuje to więcej o tym napisałem na swoim blogu - http://mojwymarzonydomek.blogspot.com/

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marcelib

> Marcelib - nie rozumiesz podstawowej idei działania takiego układu.
> Możesz sobie postawić tak jak Witold napisał w szeregu zbiornik 300l solarny i nawet solarów do niego nie podłączać a koszt ogrzewania twojej wody nawet o grosz nie wzrośnie. Dopływ zimnej idzie do zbiornika solarnego a wyjście jest połączone z wejściem twojego pieca, więc i tak grzeje gaz i tak. Tylko sobie układ skomplikowaliśmy bo po drodze na przelocie znajduje się dodatkowy zbiornik.
> Teraz czary mary i do zbiornika solarnego podłączasz kolektory - jak się w nim woda zagrzeje do 50*C i odkręcisz kurek w łazience z zasobnika solarnego poleci na wejście kotła gazowego woda o temperaturze 50*C a ten wykryje że nie musi jej grzać i gazu nie zużyje. Jak w zbiorniku solarnym woda się nagrzeje do 30*C to gazówka wodę dogrzeje o 20*C i jest taniej. Zimą solar wogóle nie grzeje, więc gazówka grzeje jakby zbiornika po drodze nie było a ty byś wodę z wodociągu bezpośrednio przyłączył do kotła gazowego. Za przeproszeniem gówno w takim przypadku cię interesują straty w zbiorniku solarnym tylko to o ile mniej będzie się załączał kocioł gazowy.
> 
> Mam nadzieję że to jasne, bo już chyba prościej się nie da. Jeżeli dalej twierdzisz, że w takim układzie trzeba dodatkowo go dogrzewać to ja wysiadam.


No to chyba wysiadaj.
Jak można mówić ze zbiornik dodatkowy po drodze nie generuje strat.
Masz zbiornik z temperatura 50 stopni a otoczenie ma albo 20 albo 30 stopni.
Przez obudowe masz straty postojowe podawane nawet przez producenta na 941kWh rocznie.
Nie masz zbiornika, nie masz tych strat.
Co tu dyskutowac.
Na pokrycie tych strat w lecie jest energia z solara, w zimie ze spalania gazu.
Jeśli sie próbuje zaprzeczyc prawa fizyki i stworzyc perpetum mobile to ja wysiadam.

----------


## Marcelib

Aha, już po zapnieliśmy o podstawowym założeniu.
W zbiorniku solarnym trzeba utrzymywać temp. nie niższa niż 45 stopni.
Jesli nie to będą się w nim rozmnażały bakterie legionelli.
Można te bakterie zabic podgrzewając do temp. 65 stopni ale jeśli zbiornik solarny będzie pierwszy to nie ma jak podgrzać go do takiej temperatury w zimie.
Więc podłączenie go jako pierwszego bez cyrkulacji to błąd konstrukcyjny instlacji.

----------


## rafgam

> Aha, już po zapnieliśmy o podstawowym założeniu.
> W zbiorniku solarnym trzeba utrzymywać temp. nie niższa niż 45 stopni.
> Jesli nie to będą się w nim rozmnażały bakterie legionelli.
> Można te bakterie zabic podgrzewając do temp. 65 stopni ale jeśli zbiornik solarny będzie pierwszy to nie ma jak podgrzać go do takiej temperatury w zimie.
> Więc podłączenie go jako pierwszego bez cyrkulacji to błąd konstrukcyjny instlacji.


No cóż, nie zawsze myślenie "na zdrowy rozum" bez podbudowy wiedzą się sprawdza... Polecam poczytanie trochę (nawet na tym forum) odnośnie instalacji CWU do solarów przed bronieniem przegranej sprawy. 
Powtarzając innymi słowami za yaiba83: woda w zbiorniku solarnym ma w zimie ok. 10 stopni i nie masz na niej żadnych strat bo grzejesz wodę dopiero w następnym zbiorniku!!  Co do pkt. 2 - Legionella nie namnaża się w tej temp., a latem bez problemu uzyskasz okresowo  temperaturę ponad 60 stopni.
Nie zmienia to jednak faktu, że inwestycja w solary w większości przypadków standardowych rodzin nie ma szans się zwrócić (nawet przy dofinansowaniu "niby 45%"). Na pewno też nie zwróciłaby się u Ciebie

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kolektor1

Witam



> No raczej widze że uzytkownik Witold to jest reklama kolektorow.


Skoro zostałem wezwany do tablicy to odpowiem. 
Proszę zwrócić uwagę, że podany link nie jest do strony głównej, czy cennika a do opisów różnych konfiguracji instalacji solarnych możliwych do zastosowania. Wiele razy pojawia się ten sam problem, tu na forum, czy w rozmowach telefonicznych jak poprawnie i z oczekiwaniami zbudować instalacje. To opracowanie powstało również aby przede wszystkim obalić mit stosowania zbiorników dwuwężownicowych gdzie przy ich zastosowaniu masz rację nie obyło by się bez znacznych strat. Łatwiej jest napisać raz i wkleić link niż wiele razy pisać to samo i z rysunkami ale nikt jednak Ciebie nie zmuszał do oglądania całej strony, to tylko Twoja ciekawość. 
Są osoby, które po przeczytaniu tego zrozumieją o co w takim podłączeniu chodzi, Ty nie bardzo zrozumiałeś - jeżeli tak to tu rozszerzę to bardziej.
Druga rzecz to Legionella. Aby o tym "zjawisku" dyskutować to jednak trzeba wiedzieć jaka jest tego geneza i na ile w prostych instalacjach c.w.u. zagrożenie jest realne. Czy 20 lat temu o Legionelli się mówiło? Śmiem twierdzić, że nie a woda była w owym okresie gorszej jakości. I tak dla wyjaśnienia to zjawisko występuje w wodach stojących a nie w wodzie użytkowej, która co by tu nie mówić jest jednak badana. Oczywiście może wystąpić jak wyjedziemy na miesiąc i zostawimy wodę w zbiorniku i się "zaśmierdnie" ale nie gdzie wciąż pobieramy z przyłącza. Według mnie cała ta panika jest nakręcana przez producentów zbiorników, którzy prześcigają się w tworzeniu coraz to nowych teorii. Tam gdzie woda przechodzi dosyć wolno przez duże zbiorniki i długo zalega w nich to inna bajka. 
Straty na zbiorniku: Producenci zbiorników ograniczają koszty stosując coraz to cieńsze otuliny cieplne a użytkownik nie będzie w stanie sam określić jakie one są faktycznie. Jest przecież różnica jeżeli zbiornik będzie izolowany 5cm warstwą styropianu (polistyrenu) a 10 cm warstwą poliuretanu. Mało kto na to zwraca uwagę byle by zbiornik był tańszy. Można również samemu owinąć zbiornik wełną mineralną to nie wiele kosztuje a straty będą minimalne. Natomiast straty są właściwie kłopotem latem, bo zimą straty wchodzą do ogólnego bilansu grzewczego budynku (chyba, że zbiornik stoi na zewnątrz).  
pozdrawiam.
Witold

----------


## Marcelib

O.K. Mamy już jasność w temacie, myślę że na tej podstawie jacyś czytelnicy sobie pogląd wyrobią.
Czyli możemy umieścić zbiornik solarny przed piecem gazowym albo za kotłem gazowym.
Jeśli przed kotłem to sprawa bakterii legionelii choc sprawa nie jest oczywista i wymagałaby badać jakiś naukowców.
Ostatecznie zagrożenie jest tylko zimą więc można na zimę zbiornik odłączyć i wodę spuścić.
Ale co latem jeśli z tego zbiornika pójdzie woda do pieca  gazowego z bardzo wysoką temperatura ?
To juz pytanie do producenta pieca czy przewiduje zasilanie nie zimna wodą tylko gorącą.
Umieszczenie zbiornika solarnego za kotłem gazowym ma mały sens bo zimna woda bedzie pobierana do zbiorników w piecu a ten będzie ją podgrzewał do ustawionej temperatury.
Chyba że włączymy ciągłą cyrkulację wtedy szybko woda wymieni sie w całym obiegu.
Oba rozwiązania maja sporo minusów i zastanawiam się czy w ogóle nie dochodzimy do wniosku ze w połączeniu z piecem gazowym, który ma zbiornik to nie ma sensu.
Lepiej jakby piec gazowy był tylko przepływowy.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.
Marcelib bez urazy ale wprowadzasz trochę bałaganu. Może lepiej będzie jak będziesz zadawał pytania co jest dla Ciebie jest niezrozumiałe a na pewno otrzymasz wyczerpującą odpowiedź.
Marcelib napisał: 



> O.K. Mamy już jasność w temacie, myślę że na tej podstawie jacyś czytelnicy sobie pogląd wyrobią.


Ale dobrze byłoby abyś Ty wyrobił sobie pewien pogląd.



> Czyli możemy umieścić zbiornik solarny przed piecem gazowym albo za kotłem gazowym.


Myślę, że piec i kocioł to to samo urządzenie. Sugerując tą terminologię to właściwie można by się zastanawiać czy zbiornik można umieścić przed piecem i kotłem, czy między piecem a kotłem, czy znów za piecem i kotłem. Takie rozumowanie do niczego nie prowadzi.



> Jeśli przed kotłem to sprawa bakterii legionelii choc sprawa nie jest oczywista i wymagałaby badać jakiś naukowców.


Sprawa jest jednak oczywista a to dla tego, że istnieje coś takiego jak sztuka budowlana, poprawność wykonania oraz dobre i sprawdzone wzorce. Nie ma co się zastanawiać jak można to skutecznie spieprzyć bo i po co.



> Ale co latem jeśli z tego zbiornika pójdzie woda do pieca gazowego z bardzo wysoką temperatura ?
> To juz pytanie do producenta pieca czy przewiduje zasilanie nie zimna wodą tylko gorącą.
> Umieszczenie zbiornika solarnego za kotłem gazowym ma mały sens bo zimna woda bedzie pobierana do zbiorników w piecu a ten będzie ją podgrzewał do ustawionej temperatury


Tu zaczynasz mylić kocioł jedno z dwufunkcyjnym. Przy dwu funkcyjnym zbiornik (solarny) będzie umieszczony przed kotłem przy jedno jakby za kotłem,  mając na myśli jaka jest droga wody.



> Oba rozwiązania maja sporo minusów i zastanawiam się czy w ogóle nie dochodzimy do wniosku ze w połączeniu z piecem gazowym, który ma zbiornik to nie ma sensu.
> Lepiej jakby piec gazowy był tylko przepływowy.


Sens to ma ale inny dla jedno funkcyjnego a inny dla dwu funkcyjnego.



> To juz pytanie do producenta pieca czy przewiduje zasilanie nie zimna wodą tylko gorącą.


Nie jesteś w błędzie. Przy jedno funkcyjnym nie zasilasz go wodą bo on zasila wężownicę zbiornika. Przy dwu funkcyjnym nie ma to znaczenia bo woda ogrzewana jest poprzez wymiennik płytowy. Jednak przy takich dywagacjach zadaj sobie trochę trudu aby poznać jak te urządzenia działają o czym pisałem w drugim zdaniu.
pozdrawiam.
Witold

----------


## yaiba83

Widzę, że kolega Witold postarał się o wyczerpującą odpowiedź na wszelkie dywagacje. Ja natomiast odniosłem wrażenie, że kolega Marcelib pisze wątek niby zadając pytania a jednocześnie próbując odpowiadać sobie tak by utwierdzić się w swoim przekonaniu i może innych także zniechęcić do solarów.

U nas w firmie od 3 dni (w pełni słonecznych) pompa ciepła Vitocal 160-A nie pracuje, a 2 x Vitosol 200F grzeje co dziennie do ok 53*C 420L w zbiornikach plus obieg, plus duża strata na cyrkulacji CWU (duży obieg). Prezes teraz żałuje, że od razu nie postawił jednego zbiornika 400L biwalentnego i 3 paneli. Zimą dogrzałby gaz a teraz słoneczko.

----------


## zielono

Koledzy, a co myślicie o zestawie
http://allegro.pl/kolektory-sloneczn...623517466.html
Nosze się zamiarem ale nie wiem co to warte. Nic nie pisze o uzysku energetycznym. Chcąc zwiększyć wydajność tego zestawu chciałbym go rozwinąć o dodatkowe 10 rur czyli do 40 rur próżniowych z tym ze w okresie maj-sierpień połowa zestawu byłaby zasłonięta roletą.

----------


## kk_ikar

Nie można zakładać opłacalności w Polsce bo każdy chce zarobić jak najwięcej. Producenci solarów też. Można zatem temat rozpatrywać pod kątem wygody.
Ja używam solara z jedną baterią na dachu i zbiornikiem 400L z dwoma wężownicami (za kpl. 5800 zł +koszt montażu) .  Jak jest słonecznie to poradzi nagrzać przynajmniej połowę pojemności do ponad 40st.C więc nie muszę nawet rozpalać w piecu i to mi się w tym systemie podoba. Wiadomo, że pomby obiegowe solarne zużywają prąd żeby tą wodę w bojlerze ogrzać, ale w stosunku do mieszkania w bloku gdzie ciepła woda była grzana w kotłowni gazowej trzeba było płacić 100% jej wytworzenia. Więc cenę narzucał zarządzający nieruchomością a jeszcze wiadomo dochodziły do pokrycia straty na 96 mieszkaniach bo bloków było trzy na jedną kotłownię. A u siebie w domu przynajmniej wiem za co płacę.

----------


## PliP

Warto zastanowić się nad tym czy warto brać te niby 45% dotacji czy lepiej bez dotacji.
Miałem kilka ofert na solary.
Zacznijmy jednak od tego, że najpierw chciałem solary, a później byłem ich przeciwnikiem. Ostatecznie jednak je zamontowałem i jak to znajomy powiedział: "Kto bogatemu zabroni"
Dopłata 45% jest do kwoty netto.
Trzeba mieć projekt no i jeszcze kolejny kredycik w banku. Przedstawiciel jednej z firm jak już go przycisnąłem to z trudem wyliczy 10% faktycznej- realnej dopłaty do całego systemu. No i cały system coś około 11 tys. oczywiście netto bez montażu.

Podczas budowy CO zamontowałem na strychu zbiornik 300 l z dwoma wężownicami - koszt: 2100 brutto
- dokupiłem 3 kolektory Hewalexa - 6m2 = koszt 3000zł brutto
- grupa pompowa do solarów - 1209zł brutto
- glikol - 20l - 120 zł
- naczynie przeponowe - 90 zł
- rurki, otulina solarna, lut, pasta, zawory, filtry - 640 zł

Razem: 7159 zł brutto - po rozliczeniu Vatu z urzędem Skarbowym wyjdzie nieco ponad 6 tys zł.
+ niestety ale całe 2 dni własnej roboty wraz ze szwagrem.

Zestaw zamontowałem na początku lipca.
Do sterownika solarnego podłączone są dwie pompki- solarna oraz od CWU pieca CO
Pomimo mało słonecznego lata 3 lub 4 razy woda zagrzała się do 85*C i sterownik załączył pompkę CWU od CO aby schłodzić zasobnik.
  Zamontowanych mam również kilka czujników temperatury ( 1 na solarze, 2 na zbiorniku oraz 1 na piecu
W sterowniku solarnym mogę wybrać schemat w jaki sposób ma być ogrzewana woda, w jaki sposób ma być zrzucany nadmiar ciepła itd

Czy ta inwestycja się opłaca - otóż zależy od tego kto i jak liczy.
Średnie Dzienne zużycie prądu wyliczone przez podlicznik dla solara wynosi 10 groszy. Pompka 35W załącza się tylko gdy płyn solarny ma temperaturę wyższą od ustawionej na sterowniku. Koszt 1kWh dla mojego domu wynosi 61 groszy (suma z faktury podzielona przez ilość kWh)

Znajomy o którym pisałem wcześniej twierdzi, że to się nie opłaca.
Może i ma rację. Ja również twierdze iż to, że on jeździ Mercedesem i nie może wjechać do mnie na podwórko przy otwartym jednym skrzydle bramy również się nie opłaca- ja swoim małym samochodem wjadę bez problemu
Dyskusja przy stole nas pojednała: Samochód służy do jeżdżenia, a tą samą trasę mógłby przejechać autobusem lub nawet Fiatem Panda- Koszt zakupu i amortyzacji znacznie niższy. Doszliśmy do wniosku, że zarówno solar jak i mercedes to wygoda.
Wygoda niestety kosztuje no i zresztą kto bogatemu zabroni jeździć mercedesem lub założyć solar.
  I jeszcze jeden temat był poruszony – w jaki sposób oraz na co przeliczamy zakup samochodu: na zużyte buty do chodzenia, na bilety PKP, MZK, a może PKS czy też może jednak na Taxi. To dlaczego jeden jeździ mercedesem, a drugi Pandą 3 natomiast prywatny samolot to ciągle za mało.

----------


## czechu77

No z tą wygodą mając solary to tak nie dokońca. Jak nie ma słońca pare dni to ogrzewacz cwu alternatywnym zródłem, jak jest słońca pod dostatkiem a wyłączą prąd to tez problem. Wygoda i komfort to chyba jak byś zwykłą grzałą elektryczną grzał

----------


## PliP

> jak jest słońca pod dostatkiem a wyłączą prąd to tez problem. Wygoda i komfort to chyba jak byś zwykłą grzałą elektryczną grzał


No właśnie nie do końca bo jak wyłączą prąd to i grzałka elektryczna nie pomorze.
Wygodą byłoby ogrzewanie gazowe... - jednak w moim przypadku jak wyłączą prąd to i wody nie będę miał gdyż mam własne ujęcie.
Wszystko tak naprawdę rozgrywa się wokół kosztów.
W moim przypadku najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłby Junkers na gaz w Butli... ale czy najwygodniejszym?
Pompa ciepła byłaby chyba jeszcze lepszym rozwiązaniem niż sam solar.
Zanim założyłem te solary to sporo gdybałem czytałem i dyskutowałem
Dziś 25 września solary nagrzały mi wodę z 29*C do 76*C - był ładny słoneczny dzień.
Póki co to w tym roku od połowy lipca nie zabrakło mi jeszcze ciepłej wody

----------


## sonar34

> Dziś 25 września solary nagrzały mi wodę z 29*C do 76*C - był ładny słoneczny dzień.
> Póki co to w tym roku od połowy lipca nie zabrakło mi jeszcze ciepłej wody


Mi kolego zamontowali solary na pocz. października i musze przyznac szału ni ema. Mimo iz październik w tym roku bardzo słoneczny!
Jak ci się sprawują solary w październiku? I skąd jesteś?

----------


## yaiba83

> Mi kolego zamontowali solary na pocz. października i musze przyznac szału ni ema. Mimo iz październik w tym roku bardzo słoneczny!
> Jak ci się sprawują solary w październiku? I skąd jesteś?


A jakie masz kolektory i jaki zbiornik?

----------


## red1980

> Warto zastanowić się nad tym czy warto brać te niby 45% dotacji czy lepiej bez dotacji.
> Miałem kilka ofert na solary.
> Zacznijmy jednak od tego, że najpierw chciałem solary, a później byłem ich przeciwnikiem. Ostatecznie jednak je zamontowałem i jak to znajomy powiedział: "Kto bogatemu zabroni"
> Dopłata 45% jest do kwoty netto.
> Trzeba mieć projekt no i jeszcze kolejny kredycik w banku. Przedstawiciel jednej z firm jak już go przycisnąłem to z trudem wyliczy 10% faktycznej- realnej dopłaty do całego systemu. No i cały system coś około 11 tys. oczywiście netto bez montażu.
> 
> Podczas budowy CO zamontowałem na strychu zbiornik 300 l z dwoma wężownicami - koszt: 2100 brutto
> - dokupiłem 3 kolektory Hewalexa - 6m2 = koszt 3000zł brutto
> - grupa pompowa do solarów - 1209zł brutto
> ...


Żeby nie siać zamętu - dopłata jest do kwoty BRUTTO a nie jak piszesz netto. Poza tym nie wiem co rozliczałeś z VATu w US, bo z tego co wiem, to z elementów instalacji solarnej można spróbować odliczyć VAT najwyżej od zbiornika i być może jakiś drobnych materiałów instalacyjnych. Kolektory, sterownik - te rzeczy wg mojej wiedzy nie podlegają pod zwrot vatu za materiały budowlane.
Do reszty wyliczeń też mam zastrzeżenia - co to za naczynie przeponowe za 90 zł? Zaopatruję się w dobrych hurtowniach i nie udaje mi się zejść do kwoty niższej niż 100 zł. Poza tym trzeba dołożyć drugie naczynie (woda + glikol).  Te 640 zł za materiał dodatkowy to też jakaś fantazja - chyba cała instalacja jest na PEXie bez izolacji. Poza tym jak masz zasobnik na strychu to piec chyba na dole - więc podłaczenie drugiej wężownicy też musi kosztować. Nie ma też żadnego kosztu uchwytów dachowych - wygląda na to, że kolektory wiszą same...
Tak czy inaczej  taka instalacja przez firmę nie będzie kosztować więcej niż 13 tys brutto z montażem. Samodzielnie nie mniej niż 10 tys zł + jak sam piszesz dwa dni roboty. Realna dotacja wynosi 30%, chyba że hodujesz kredyt 3 lata - wtedy może wynieść 0%.

----------


## in*s*7

> Tak czy inaczej  taka instalacja przez firmę nie będzie kosztować więcej niż 13 tys brutto z montażem. Samodzielnie nie mniej niż 10 tys zł + jak sam piszesz dwa dni roboty. Realna dotacja wynosi 30%, chyba że hodujesz kredyt 3 lata - wtedy może wynieść 0%.


Zgadzam się za ok 13 tys brutto z montażem możesz mieć zestaw nawet na dobrych kolektorach próżniowych z 16-letnią gwarancją. Realna wartość dotacji po odjęciu wszystkich kosztów (kredyt na 2-3 miesiące) i podatku  dochodowego to ok. 30%.

----------


## kolektor1

> Zgadzam się za ok 13 tys brutto z montażem możesz mieć zestaw nawet na dobrych kolektorach próżniowych z 16-letnią gwarancją. Realna wartość dotacji po odjęciu wszystkich kosztów (kredyt na 2-3 miesiące) i podatku  dochodowego to ok. 30%.


A jeżeli możesz i się nie wstydzisz to opublikuj pełną treść tej 16 letniej gwarancji!!!
A na marginesie jest bank gdzie realnie wychodzimy 35% dla kredytu o wartości 13 tyś i podatku dochodowego.

----------


## 12marek

Przepraszam, że ja tak z innej beczki ale proza życia mnie dopadła  :sad: 
Ponieważ zaglądają tu też instalatorzy może pomogą?
Padł (?) sterownik? Czy to coś innego?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyN6F...ature=youtu.be
Mam zestaw 30 rur próżniowych Byrski z 300l zasobnikiem i tym sterownikiem SP 116 
Generalnie jestem zadowolony i gdybym miał wybór ponownie to i tak zamontowałbym solary!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## PliP

> Mi kolego zamontowali solary na pocz. października i musze przyznac szału ni ema. Mimo iz październik w tym roku bardzo słoneczny!
> Jak ci się sprawują solary w październiku? I skąd jesteś?


Nie powiem tobie teraz jak wyglądał październik  :sad: (( jeśli chodzi o grzanie wody - bowiem w chwili gdy zaczynam sezon grzewczy to wodę grzeje CWU.
Jestem z okolic Piły na płn. Wielkopolski.

----------


## in*s*7

> A jeżeli możesz i się nie wstydzisz to opublikuj pełną treść tej 16 letniej gwarancji!!!


16-letnią Gwarancję możesz zobaczyć na stronie Solar-Tech, link: http://www.solar-tech.pl/images/Plik...2016%20lat.pdf

----------


## in*s*7

> Przepraszam, że ja tak z innej beczki ale proza życia mnie dopadła 
> Ponieważ zaglądają tu też instalatorzy może pomogą?
> Padł (?) sterownik? Czy to coś innego?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyN6F...ature=youtu.be
> Mam zestaw 30 rur próżniowych Byrski z 300l zasobnikiem i tym sterownikiem SP 116 
> Generalnie jestem zadowolony i gdybym miał wybór ponownie to i tak zamontowałbym solary!
> Pozdrawiam


Pierwszy raz widzę coś takiego!. Prawdopodobnie ,,padł'' sterownik. Ewidentnie należy złożyć reklamację. Zadzwoń na początku do instalatora który zamontował Ci ten sprzęt.

----------


## kolektor1

> Przepraszam, że ja tak z innej beczki ale proza życia mnie dopadła 
> Ponieważ zaglądają tu też instalatorzy może pomogą?
> Padł (?) sterownik? Czy to coś innego?


Wymienić to jest najłatwiej, ale najpierw należy sprawdzić co jest przyczyną. Podejrzewam, że posiadasz dwie sondy podłączone do tego sterownika. Jedna w kolektorze druga w zbiorniku. T2 to sonda w zbiorniku. Na sterowniku zamień sondy T1 z T2. Jeżeli to faktycznie sonda to powinno pokazywać Tobie głupoty jako T1. O ile pamiętam to taka sonda to PT500, ale to trzeba sprawdzić omomierzem. Jak to zrobisz to napisz.

----------


## atsyrut

> 16-letnią Gwarancję możesz zobaczyć na stronie Solar-Tech, link: http://www.solar-tech.pl/images/Plik...2016%20lat.pdf


Poszperałem sobie trochę na tej stronie i poczytałem o tej gwarancji.... znalazłem tam tez ciekawą informację:

"Rozpoczęliśmy działalność w roku 2006, w Chojnicach od początku jako producent i wykonawca wysokiej jakości systemów solarnych oraz próżniowych kolektorów słonecznych. W roku 2010 zostaliśmy oficjalnym przedstawicielem firmy Sidite. Obecnie kluczowe elementy kolektorów próżniowych Solar-Tech- Sidite produkowane są w Polsce, a jedynie część podzespołów sprowadzana jest z Chin. Dzięki temu możemy udzielić na te urządzenia 16 lat gwarancji- znacznie dłuższej niż oferuje konkurencja na podobny produkt."

no właśnie kluczowe elementy w Polsce a jedynie cześć podzespołów z Chin....  czyli generalnie dla mnei to pułapka. Łańcuch jest na tyle mocny jak jego najsłabsze ogniwo... w tym wypadku możemy mieć super kolektor naszej produkcji a walnie podzespół z Chin. Pytanie co obejmuje gwarancja? 

Cikawe jakie sa to podzespoły z CHIN... Moim zdaniem to to co najistotniejsze w kolepktorze robią własnie Chińczycy....

----------


## irekireneusz

Dziś od około 2 godzin świeci u nas słońce. Zestaw 3 kolektorów CPC 9+ firmy WATT trzyma cały czas temperaturę 50 - 52 st. C. Przez ten czas nagrzał 350 litrowy buforek od 10 st. C u dołu zbiornika do 11,5 st. C oraz od 13 st. C na górze do 23 st. C. 
Dodam tylko, że dopiero teraz słońce znalazło się na wprost kolektorów, bo są ustawione z lekkim odchyleniem na zachód.
A zapomniałem dodać, że trochę ciepła "ucieka" z bufora w kaloryfery, bo jak rano czujnik na piecu pokazywał 10 st. C to teraz wyświetla 20 st.C.

Może ktoś wrzuci tu swoje dane z dzisiejszych odczytów.

----------


## kolektor1

> Poszperałem sobie trochę na tej stronie i poczytałem o tej gwarancji.... znalazłem tam tez ciekawą informację:
> 
> "Rozpoczęliśmy działalność w roku 2006, w Chojnicach od początku jako producent i wykonawca wysokiej jakości systemów solarnych oraz próżniowych kolektorów słonecznych. W roku 2010 zostaliśmy oficjalnym przedstawicielem firmy Sidite. Obecnie kluczowe elementy kolektorów próżniowych Solar-Tech- Sidite produkowane są w Polsce, a jedynie część podzespołów sprowadzana jest z Chin. Dzięki temu możemy udzielić na te urządzenia 16 lat gwarancji- znacznie dłuższej niż oferuje konkurencja na podobny produkt."
> 
> no właśnie kluczowe elementy w Polsce a jedynie cześć podzespołów z Chin....  czyli generalnie dla mnei to pułapka. Łańcuch jest na tyle mocny jak jego najsłabsze ogniwo... w tym wypadku możemy mieć super kolektor naszej produkcji a walnie podzespół z Chin. Pytanie co obejmuje gwarancja? 
> 
> Ciekawe jakie sa to podzespoły z CHIN... Moim zdaniem to to co najistotniejsze w kolepktorze robią własnie Chińczycy....


Ciekawe jest również, czy na ten dwunarodowy kolektor ma jakieś badania sprawnościowe w jakimś laboratorium akredytowanym, bo na ten co mają to o ile mi wiadomo to "czysty" Chińczyk i żadnych przeróbek nie może być bo inaczej certyfikat pójdzie się ... szczególnie ten najważniejszy dla NFOŚiGW.

----------


## gentoonx

> słoneczny dzinek -8 stopni woda 17 stopni na grzejnikach 15 więc bajka.Rurowe sa na tyle dobre że cokolwiek się stanie wymieniamy jedną rure anie cały kolektor.Koszt na 180m2 materiał plus robocizna wyceniono mi na 14.500tys


normalnie parametry na Nobla - zwłaszcza te grzejniki 15stC  :Lol:   i jeszcze za darmo - 14.500 180m2 kolektora - no normalnie chce to mieć  :smile:

----------


## Herbatniczek

nom...to za same kolektory wychodzi po 160/szt (licząc 2m płaskiego średnio)
Może zero się przesunęło ? ale wtedy i tak wychodzi w miarę tanio.

a jak już jesteśmy przy cenach to : Panele Fotowoltaiczne są juz w okolicach 2k za 1kW !!!
Według mnie wyprą niebawem kolektory jako tańsze i mniej kłopotliwe w użyciu.

----------


## yaiba83

Do grzania wody nie sądzę - gabarytami przekraczają powierzchnie kolektorów cieczowych.

----------


## RAPczyn

> Do grzania wody nie sądzę - gabarytami przekraczają powierzchnie kolektorów cieczowych.


... i często powierzchnie dachu zdatną do wykorzystania.

----------


## Herbatniczek

Jak ktoś mieszka w bloku to ok...(tylko jak tam kolektory zalozyc ?) a jak ma domek to ma pewnie dachu pod dostatkiem  :smile:

----------


## red1980

Nie zawsze jest dachu pod dostatkiem - to raz.
Dwa - o ile mi wiadomo dużą barierą przy montażu paneli fotowoltanicznych był koszt akumulatorów (ok. 1/3 ceny instalacji) oraz konieczność ich okresowej wymiany.
Trzy - fotowoltanika nie ma dofinansowań jak kolektory.

----------


## Herbatniczek

ad1 ) Jak kto ma domek to ma co najmniej 60m2 dachu
ad2 ) mowilem zeby bez akumulatorow bo to bez sensu
ad3 ) dofinansowanie na kolektory to pic na bude i fotomontaz...to zwykly kredyt ktory nie splacony w 3 lata powoduje ze dofinansowanie jest 0 .... tak slyszalem ale nie czytalem dokladnie dokumentow, zatem ad3 moge sie mylic. Fakt jest jednak niezbity, że rezygnując z dofinansowania i tym samym z firmy ktora jest do tego uprawniona robimy instalacje o 50% taniej....wiec po co dofinansowanie ?

----------


## red1980

> ad1 ) Jak kto ma domek to ma co najmniej 60m2 dachu
> ad2 ) mowilem zeby bez akumulatorow bo to bez sensu
> ad3 ) dofinansowanie na kolektory to pic na bude i fotomontaz...to zwykly kredyt ktory nie splacony w 3 lata powoduje ze dofinansowanie jest 0 .... tak slyszalem ale nie czytalem dokladnie dokumentow, zatem ad3 moge sie mylic. Fakt jest jednak niezbity, że rezygnując z dofinansowania i tym samym z firmy ktora jest do tego uprawniona robimy instalacje o 50% taniej....wiec po co dofinansowanie ?


1) Tylko że często ten dach nie jest na południe, dochodzą różnej maści facjatki itp. Czasami ciężko jest nawet zmieścić 6m2 kolektora.
3) Jak mnie osłabia gadanie o spłacie przez 3 lata... Przecież możesz go spłacić po 3 miesiącach. Tylko trzeba miec gotówkę. Najczęsciej na kredyt narzekają ci potencjalni klienci, którzy nie dysponują gotówką.
Tak - bez firmy połowę taniej... Instalacja 3 plus 300 to koszt w firmie ok. 13 tys. W sklepach internetowych taki zestaw to 8 tys. Do tego trzeba dołożyć rurociągi, uchwyty dachowe i dodatkowe drobne materiały - lekko licząc 2-3 tys. Więc gdzie tu te 50%? Zanim się o czymś napisze to radzę zasięgnąć troche wiedzy bo potem ludzie czytają na tym forum różne bzdury i powtarzają je dalej - jak ta o nibydotacji.

----------


## manix76

To ja napiszę jak to u mnie wyglądało
.Za taki zestaw http://www.hewalex.pl/oferta/zestawy...2slp-250c.html  + 20m rury+stelaż gruntowy zapłaciłem brutto 6900.Całość kupiona na allegro.Montowałem sam.Najtańszy instalator w mojej okolicy ,za taki sam zestaw z montażem chciał 13tyś.

----------


## red1980

> To ja napiszę jak to u mnie wyglądało
> .Za taki zestaw http://www.hewalex.pl/oferta/zestawy...2slp-250c.html  + 20m rury+stelaż gruntowy zapłaciłem brutto 6900.Całość kupiona na allegro.Montowałem sam.Najtańszy instalator w mojej okolicy ,za taki sam zestaw z montażem chciał 13tyś.


Oj jak ja lubię takie kolorowanie...
Najtańszy taki zestaw na allegro to 6550 zł brutto. Najtańsza konstrukcja 600 zł. Rura jak sądzę z 500 zł. Jakby nie liczyć już wychodzi 7700 zł czyli prawie 1000 zł więcej niż to co piszesz. Jest jedna możliwość - na allegro sprzedano ci zestaw na vacie 8% z usługą montażową, której nie wykonano, czyli oszukaliście Urząd Skarbowy.
Poza tym gdzie w tej instalacji materiały dodatkowe - uchwyty do rur, drugi zbiornik ciśnieniowy do wody, materiały do zasilenia zbiornika, wyjścia wody, ew. podpięcia pieca - nawet licząć po max. rabatach takie coś to koszt najmniej 500-700 zł. Tyle że nikt nigdy tego nie liczy, bo to by mu popsuło humor i nie mógłby się chwalić jak tanio go wyniosła instalacja i jak to zdzierają instalatorzy.
Jak jest to taka instalacja jak piszesz to u mnie jej koszt byłby ok. 11 tys zł - dotacja 33% = ok. 7500 zł (osobna kwestia to przekroczenie kosztów kwalifikowanych). Sam zapłaciłeś za to wg mnie tyle samo i do tego sam musiałeś to zainstalować.

----------


## manix76

Niestety nie posiadam już faktury pro-forma bo chętnie bym Ci ją przesłał na priv.

Nie mogłem wziąć z dotacją solarów

----------


## yaiba83

> Oj jak ja lubię takie kolorowanie...
> Najtańszy taki zestaw na allegro to 6550 zł brutto. Najtańsza konstrukcja 600 zł. Rura jak sądzę z 500 zł. Jakby nie liczyć już wychodzi 7700 zł czyli prawie 1000 zł więcej niż to co piszesz. Jest jedna możliwość - na allegro sprzedano ci zestaw na vacie 8% z usługą montażową, której nie wykonano, czyli oszukaliście Urząd Skarbowy.
> Poza tym gdzie w tej instalacji materiały dodatkowe - uchwyty do rur, drugi zbiornik ciśnieniowy do wody, materiały do zasilenia zbiornika, wyjścia wody, ew. podpięcia pieca - nawet licząć po max. rabatach takie coś to koszt najmniej 500-700 zł. Tyle że nikt nigdy tego nie liczy, bo to by mu popsuło humor i nie mógłby się chwalić jak tanio go wyniosła instalacja i jak to zdzierają instalatorzy.
> Jak jest to taka instalacja jak piszesz to u mnie jej koszt byłby ok. 11 tys zł - dotacja 33% = ok. 7500 zł (osobna kwestia to przekroczenie kosztów kwalifikowanych). Sam zapłaciłeś za to wg mnie tyle samo i do tego sam musiałeś to zainstalować.


Kolego - nikt nie oszukał Urzędu Skarbowego !!! 
Na stronie ten zestaw kosztuje jeszcze mniej i to na 23% vat.
Sam u nich kupiłem zestaw  Hewalex 3SLP 300W 

Jeżeli chodzi o dodatkowy zbiornik to może zestaw 2SLP KOMPAKT 300HB 

Nie wychodzi to tak tragicznie jak co niektórzy mimo wszystko próbują przedstawić.

----------


## red1980

> Kolego - nikt nie oszukał Urzędu Skarbowego !!! 
> Na stronie ten zestaw kosztuje jeszcze mniej i to na 23% vat.
> Sam u nich kupiłem zestaw  Hewalex 3SLP 300W 
> 
> Jeżeli chodzi o dodatkowy zbiornik to może zestaw 2SLP KOMPAKT 300HB 
> 
> Nie wychodzi to tak tragicznie jak co niektórzy mimo wszystko próbują przedstawić.


Czytaj ze zrozumieniem! Facet pisze, że cała instalacja kosztowała go 6900 zł brutto. Tzn zestaw 2+250, konstrukcja i 20 m rury. Czyli wg ciebie konstrukcja i 20 m rury kosztowało 300 zł. Niesamowita promocja!
Napisałem wyraźnie - na allegro taki zestaw najmniej 6550 zł. A ty piszesz, że na Fuego jeszcze mniej bo 6600 zł. Od kiedy to 6600 to mniej niż 6550??!!
Dodatkowe zbiorniki ciśnieniowe są tylko w zestawach z kompaktem 300 litrowym (przez co jest on wyraźnie droższy niż zwykły 300 l zasobnik). Facet ma zbiornik 250 więc naczynie ciśnieniowe musiał dokupić oddzielnie.
Nie mówiąc o dodatkowym materiale, uchwytach, podłaczeniu górnej wężownicy itp.
Naprawdę czytajcie dokładnie wpisy zanim coś skomentujecie.

----------


## manix76

> Czytaj ze zrozumieniem! Facet pisze, że cała instalacja kosztowała go 6900 zł brutto. Tzn zestaw 2+250, konstrukcja i 20 m rury. Czyli wg ciebie konstrukcja i 20 m rury kosztowało 300 zł. Niesamowita promocja!
> Napisałem wyraźnie - na allegro taki zestaw najmniej 6550 zł. A ty piszesz, że na Fuego jeszcze mniej bo 6600 zł. Od kiedy to 6600 to mniej niż 6550??!!
> Dodatkowe zbiorniki ciśnieniowe są tylko w zestawach z kompaktem 300 litrowym (przez co jest on wyraźnie droższy niż zwykły 300 l zasobnik). Facet ma zbiornik 250 więc naczynie ciśnieniowe musiał dokupić oddzielnie.
> Nie mówiąc o dodatkowym materiale, uchwytach, podłaczeniu górnej wężownicy itp.
> Naprawdę czytajcie dokładnie wpisy zanim coś skomentujecie.


Muszę sprostować po części mój wcześniejszy wpis(w pośpiechu wklejałem link),zestaw który posiadam ma wymiennik 200l czyli http://www.hewalex.pl/oferta/zestawy...2slp-200w.html  ,a nie jak podawałem 250l. Przepraszam za zamieszanie.

Odnośnie dodatkowych materiałów,to nie prowadzę szczegółowych notatek co ile kosztowało, ale nie sądzę abym wydał więcej niż 200zł. Instalacja nie jest podpięta do pieca CO,tylko do najbliższych rur CWU,co znacznie obniża  koszty jej wykonania.

----------


## red1980

Teraz wygląda to trochę lepiej ale dalej mało realne wydaje mi się zestaw + 20m rury + konstrukcja za 6900 zł. Chyba że instalacja jest na PEXie.
Firma powinna taką instalację zrobić za ok. 10-11 tys zł, czyli po dotacji koszty podobne do samodzielnego montażu (jak ktos może brać dotację).

----------


## manix76

Instalacja jest w PP/PPstabi, całość około 4mb. rurek

----------


## PliP

> To ja napiszę jak to u mnie wyglądało
> .Za taki zestaw http://www.hewalex.pl/oferta/zestawy-solarne-z-kolektorami-plaskimi/zestaw-solarny-hewalex-2slp-250c.html  + 20m rury+stelaż gruntowy zapłaciłem brutto 6900.Całość kupiona na allegro.Montowałem sam.Najtańszy instalator w mojej okolicy ,za taki sam zestaw z montażem chciał 13tyś.


Ja za mój zestaw 6m2+300l dałem 7,2 tyszł brutto i montaż we własnym zakresie.

----------


## PliP

Koszty są następujące:
- panele 3x2m2 = 3000zł (allegro)
- bojler 300l - około 2,100zł (lub coś koło tego było)
- grupa pompowa wraz z sterownikami - 1200zł (allegro)
- złączki, rury, zawory, otulina, cyna, glikol itd - 900zł 
Amen

Ten sam zestaw z Wieśmana kosztować miał około 19 tyszł

Skarbówka oddała mi Vat tylko za zbiornik i rury, zawory i złączki.
Za grupę pompową i solary nie oddają  :sad: (

----------


## gentoonx

produkuje 75-80% tego co V za 1/3 ceny. I to jest zdrowe podejście i tak to się opłaca. Gratuluję.  :smile:

----------


## PliP

> produkuje 75-80% tego co V za 1/3 ceny. I to jest zdrowe podejście i tak to się opłaca. Gratuluję.


Też mnie ta zwyżka energii kręciła i zrobiłem mały wywiad o co z tym wszystkim chodzi. Otóż ja mam panele Hewalexa o powierzchni 2m2. Viesman ma natomiast panele o powierzchni (jak dobrze pamiętam) 2,3m2. Tak więc ich moc jest większa o 15%. Nic się nie bierze z niczego.

----------


## red1980

> Koszty są następujące:
> - panele 3x2m2 = 3000zł (allegro)
> - bojler 300l - około 2,100zł (lub coś koło tego było)
> - grupa pompowa wraz z sterownikami - 1200zł (allegro)
> - złączki, rury, zawory, otulina, cyna, glikol itd - 900zł 
> Amen
> 
> Ten sam zestaw z Wieśmana kosztować miał około 19 tyszł
> 
> ...


Kolejna instalacja za pół darmo. Oczywiście kolektory leżą luzem bo uchwytów żadnych nie ma. Ciekawi mnie jeszcze długość rurociągów oraz kwestia przyłączeń zbiornika (woda ciepła i zimna i górna wężownica). No i naczynia ciśnieniowe. Zbiornik też nie jest Hewalexa (Winkelmann) czy Viessmana, bo za tą kase nie kupi się tych zbiorników. Co najwyżej jakiś Lemet.
Takie rzeczy tylko w erze...

Gdybym miał tak kalkulować instalację, to u mnie taka instalacja kosztowałaby 11 tys zł minus dofinansowanie.

To nie jest taki sam zestaw Viessmanna. Viessmann to zupełnie inne produkty - nie uważam, że lepsze, ale inne.

----------


## PliP

> Kolejna instalacja za pół darmo. Oczywiście kolektory leżą luzem bo uchwytów żadnych nie ma...


Instalacja za pół darmo i co ważne działa bez zarzutów.
Jeśli chodzi o montaż to całość wisi na 6  kątownikach przykręconych przez blachodachówkę i łatę wprost do krokwi.  Do każdych 3 kątowników w poziomie zamocowany jest profil. Razem 2  profile poziome i na to dokręcone są panele. Pół roku temu ta  konstrukcje przeżyła trąbę powietrzną i oby na tym testy się skończyły.  Bojler Galmetu dokładnie taki http://allegro.pl/wymiennik-300l-boj...119461530.html  cena 2200zł - warto zapytać o rabat, albo zakup bezpośredni. Bejler mam  na strychu bezpośrednio pod solarami. Jeśli chodzi o przyłącze górnej  wężownicy to jest ono zrobione do pieca CO i traktowane jako osobna  instalacja, tak samo jak i zbiornik przeponowy przy bojlerze. Co innego  zbiornik przeponowy do glikolu w solarze- ten jest wliczony w cenę  rurek, złączek itd kosztował jak dobrze kojarzę 80zł.

----------


## evol1

Witam mam takie pytanie które z tych solarów mi polecacie jeśli chodzi o tylko o c.w.u rodzina 2+2 bo jestem już zdecydowany na płaskie z hewalexa tylko teraz pytanie zasobnik 200l, 250l czy 300l i jaki kolektor:

1.http://www.hewalex.pl/oferta/zestawy...2slp-200w.html
2. http://www.hewalex.pl/oferta/zestawy...2tlp-200w.html
3. http://www.hewalex.pl/oferta/zestawy...p-ac-200w.html

----------


## red1980

> Instalacja za pół darmo i co ważne działa bez zarzutów.
> Jeśli chodzi o montaż to całość wisi na 6  kątownikach przykręconych przez blachodachówkę i łatę wprost do krokwi.  Do każdych 3 kątowników w poziomie zamocowany jest profil. Razem 2  profile poziome i na to dokręcone są panele. Pół roku temu ta  konstrukcje przeżyła trąbę powietrzną i oby na tym testy się skończyły.  Bojler Galmetu dokładnie taki http://allegro.pl/wymiennik-300l-boj...119461530.html  cena 2200zł - warto zapytać o rabat, albo zakup bezpośredni. Bejler mam  na strychu bezpośrednio pod solarami. Jeśli chodzi o przyłącze górnej  wężownicy to jest ono zrobione do pieca CO i traktowane jako osobna  instalacja, tak samo jak i zbiornik przeponowy przy bojlerze. Co innego  zbiornik przeponowy do glikolu w solarze- ten jest wliczony w cenę  rurek, złączek itd kosztował jak dobrze kojarzę 80zł.


Nie chciałbym, żeby zrozumiano mnie źle. Ja absolutnie nie mam nic przeciwko samodzielnemu montażowi solarów. Doskonale wiem jaka jest sytuacja. Ludzie oszczędzają każdą złotówkę i dużo rzeczy wykonują sami. Jeden jedzie z autem do mechanika a drugi ze szwagrem coś tam w garażu dłubie. I nawet często dużo lepiej niż ten mechanik.
Chodzi mi tylko o to, żeby nie karmić ludzi takimi porównaniami, że samodzielna instalacja to koszt 7 tys zł a firma kasuje 13 tys zł. Bo należy porównywać takie same instalacja, a jak się wgłebi w temat, to nagle okazuje się, że ta instalacja samodzielna to jest liczona bez podłączenia górnej wężownicy, bez uchwytów dachowych (a raczej na samoróbkach), rurociąg ma 15 metrów długości a zbiornik jest kupiony najtańszy na allegro (nota bene polityka niektórych sprzedawców na zasadzie minimalnej marży na sprzedaży urządzeń w internecie to temat na oddzielną dyskusję). Dlatego należy porównywać instalacje identyczne, bo u instalatora taka instalacja jak ta opisana to nie kosztuje 13 tys zł a dużo mniej. A ludzie potem czytają na forum, że samemu jak się założy to to wychodzi połowę taniej. Ja też mogę klientowi założyć najtańszy zbiornik, uchwyty samoróbki i powiedzieć, że górna wężownica to oddzielna instalacja. I cena wtedy też będzie inna.
Tak samo jak nieuprawnione jest pisanie, że założyłem za 7 tys to, co Viessmann ma za 18 tys. Viessmann to Viessmann a Hewalex to Hewalex - broń boże nie uważam, że gorszy (wręcz przeciwnie), ale ceny należy porównywać na takich samych instalacjach. Bo to trochę tak, jakby np kupić Golfa i mówić, że ma się to samo co sąsiad, który kupił Passata, bo to też auto.

----------


## red1980

> Witam mam takie pytanie które z tych solarów mi polecacie jeśli chodzi o tylko o c.w.u rodzina 2+2 bo jestem już zdecydowany na płaskie z hewalexa tylko teraz pytanie zasobnik 200l, 250l czy 300l i jaki kolektor:
> 
> 1.http://www.hewalex.pl/oferta/zestawy...2slp-200w.html
> 2. http://www.hewalex.pl/oferta/zestawy...2tlp-200w.html
> 3. http://www.hewalex.pl/oferta/zestawy...p-ac-200w.html


Wg mnie - dla rodziny 2+2 raczej 3 kolektory plus 300 litrów zasobnik. Ale jeśli już 2 kolektory, to zasobnik raczej 250 l. Mniejszy (200) będzie się bardzo szybko nagrzewał latem a w dodatku będzie ryzyko rozebrania całej ciepłej wody. Z kolei 300 l będzie chodził na niższych temp i w okresach mniejszego nasłonecznienia woda może być niedogrzana.
Jeśli chodzi o rodzaj kolektora, to zakładaliśmy wszystko z Hewalexa (może poza TLP Am) i praktycznie nie widzę żadnej różnicy. Parametry pracy są zbliżone. Na ten moment najwięcej zakłada się TLP AC, ale to kwestia ceny. Przy 2-3 kolektorach wychodzi to kilkaset zł taniej niż np SLP czy TLP a te pieniądze można zainwestować np w UPSa albo dołożyć do kwaśnego zasobnika.

----------


## Herbatniczek

> Nie chciałbym, ............
> Chodzi mi tylko o to, żeby nie karmić ludzi takimi porównaniami, że samodzielna instalacja to koszt 7 tys zł a firma kasuje 13 tys zł....


Grrr...my nie karmimy nikogo. Wypowiadamy tylko nasze zdanie i podajemy informacje, ktore sa prawdziwe. To TY KARMISZ ludzi informacjami, ze to chinskie, ze badziewne etc...co niestety bardzo czesto mija sie z prawda !

ALE : Jest wolnosc wypowiedzi...my swoje a ty swoje.

----------


## manix76

> Chodzi mi tylko o to, żeby nie karmić ludzi takimi porównaniami, że samodzielna instalacja to koszt 7 tys zł a firma kasuje 13 tys zł. Bo należy porównywać takie same instalacja, a jak się wgłebi w temat, to nagle okazuje się, że ta instalacja samodzielna to jest liczona bez podłączenia górnej wężownicy, bez uchwytów dachowych (a raczej na samoróbkach), rurociąg ma 15 metrów długości a zbiornik jest kupiony najtańszy na allegro (nota bene polityka niektórych sprzedawców na zasadzie minimalnej marży na sprzedaży urządzeń w internecie to temat na oddzielną dyskusję). Dlatego należy porównywać instalacje identyczne, bo u instalatora taka instalacja jak ta opisana to nie kosztuje 13 tys zł a dużo mniej. A ludzie potem czytają na forum, że samemu jak się założy to to wychodzi połowę taniej. .


Był u mnie instalator i widział jaki będzie jego zakres czynności.Zresztą sam byłem zaskoczony tą ceną.Może jakby w moim regionie była większa konkurencja na tego typu usługi to i ceny byłyby normalne.

----------


## manix76

> Wg mnie - dla rodziny 2+2 raczej 3 kolektory plus 300 litrów zasobnik. Ale jeśli już 2 kolektory, to zasobnik raczej 250 l. Mniejszy (200) będzie się bardzo szybko nagrzewał latem a w dodatku będzie ryzyko rozebrania całej ciepłej wody. Z kolei 300 l będzie chodził na niższych temp i w okresach mniejszego nasłonecznienia woda może być niedogrzana.
> Jeśli chodzi o rodzaj kolektora, to zakładaliśmy wszystko z Hewalexa (może poza TLP Am) i praktycznie nie widzę żadnej różnicy. Parametry pracy są zbliżone. Na ten moment najwięcej zakłada się TLP AC, ale to kwestia ceny. Przy 2-3 kolektorach wychodzi to kilkaset zł taniej niż np SLP czy TLP a te pieniądze można zainwestować np w UPSa albo dołożyć do kwaśnego zasobnika.


Słyszałem że jest pewna zasada- jeden panel na 100l wody (zaraz ruszy dyskusja że panel panelowi nie równy)

Ja bym teraz wybrał SLP i 250l ,chociaż sam mam SLP i 200l zasobnik i rodzinke 2+2

----------


## manix76

> Mniejszy (200) będzie się bardzo szybko nagrzewał latem a w dodatku będzie ryzyko rozebrania całej ciepłej wody


Tu chyba sam sobie zaprzeczasz.Skoro bedzie się szybciej nagrzewał  to i trudno będzie te 200l wypaprać latem.No chyba że nagle ktoś potrzebuje 200l o temp.80st.

----------


## Liwko

> Tu chyba sam sobie zaprzeczasz.Skoro bedzie się szybciej nagrzewał  to i trudno będzie te 200l wypaprać latem.No chyba że nagle ktoś potrzebuje 200l o temp.80st.


Pomyśl!

----------


## manix76

> Pomyśl!


Chodzi Ci o to że największe zapotrzebowanie na ciepłą wodę jest wieczorem,kiedy mało już jest słońca?

Kilka dni w tym roku,słońce nagrzało wymiennik 200l do max.temp. 85st. i na drugi dzień rano co prawda wrzątek nie leciał ale te 40-45 stopni było.To jest przykład z drugiej połowy marca,( w porównaniu do okresu letniego krócej świeci nam słońce) i pompka wyłączała obieg około 14:30.
Rodzina 2+2 i jakoś specjalnie extra nie szanujemy ciepłej wody.

----------


## kolektor1

> Słyszałem że jest pewna zasada- jeden panel na 100l wody (zaraz ruszy dyskusja że panel panelowi nie równy)


Tak zgadza się, i jeżeli chodzi o płaskie to rozrzut sprawności jest nie wielki a więc chyba nie ryszy dyskusja.




> Tu chyba sam sobie zaprzeczasz.Skoro bedzie się szybciej nagrzewał  to i trudno będzie te 200l wypaprać latem.No chyba że nagle ktoś potrzebuje 200l o temp.80st.


Manix, Red ma rację, mówiąc, że lepiej jest zastosować 250l w stosunku do 200l. Sprawność takiej samej instalacji w stosunku do różnej pojemności zbiornika jest też różna. Można powiedzieć tak: im większy zbiornik tym większa sprawność instalacji. Ale nie do przesady bo również trzeba wziąć temp. do jakiej nagrzewana jest woda. A tym kompromisem jest 250l.

----------


## kolektor1

> Gdybym miał tak kalkulować instalację, to u mnie taka instalacja kosztowałaby 11 tys zł minus dofinansowanie.


 Czyli realnie ok.7700zł i to z długoletnią gwarancją. Czyli na to samo bez jakiejkolwiek gwarancji.

----------


## red1980

> Grrr...my nie karmimy nikogo. Wypowiadamy tylko nasze zdanie i podajemy informacje, ktore sa prawdziwe. To TY KARMISZ ludzi informacjami, ze to chinskie, ze badziewne etc...co niestety bardzo czesto mija sie z prawda !
> 
> ALE : Jest wolnosc wypowiedzi...my swoje a ty swoje.


Po pierwsze - moje informacje są prawdziwe. Instalacja samodzielna która kosztuje 7000 zł jeśli zostanie wykonana przez firmę, będzie kosztować nie 13 tys a 11 tys. Wiem o czym piszę bo sam wykonałem ponad 100 kosztorysów takich instalacji.
po drugie - w którym miejscu napisałem, że coś jest chińskie albo badziewne? Wskaż mi konkretny post. Nie napisałem ich tak dużo więc nie powinno to być trudne. A jak już ewentualnie coś takiego znajdziesz, to udowodnij mi, że coś, o czym napisałem że jest chińskie, nie jest chińskie.
Pomyśl zanim coś napiszesz.

----------


## red1980

> Był u mnie instalator i widział jaki będzie jego zakres czynności.Zresztą sam byłem zaskoczony tą ceną.Może jakby w moim regionie była większa konkurencja na tego typu usługi to i ceny byłyby normalne.


Wydaje mi się, że w centralnej Polsce nie brakuje instalatorów (sam jestem z Polski centralnej).
Zasobnik 200 l szybko się nagrzeje ale w przypadku kilku dni mniej słonecznych szybciej rozbierzemy go z wody. Dla 2 kolektorów Hewalexa rozsądnym kompromisem wydaje mi się zasobnik 250 l (zwłaszcza dla rodziny 2+2), ale oczywiście i z 200 i z 300 litrowym instalacja będzie działać.

----------


## Liwko

Tak się zastanawiam, po co wam są te kolektory za 7, 13, 15 czy 20tyś potrzebne, skoro można kupić sobie pompę ciepła za 3tyś.i cieszyć się tanią CWU niezależnie od pogody (od wiosny do jesieni). Jeżeli ktoś nie ma rodziny wielodzietnej, to w naszym klimacie kolektory to inwestycyjne nieporozumienie. Czy nikt tego nie liczy?

----------


## manix76

> Wydaje mi się, że w centralnej Polsce nie brakuje instalatorów (sam jestem z Polski centralnej).
> Zasobnik 200 l szybko się nagrzeje ale w przypadku kilku dni mniej słonecznych szybciej rozbierzemy go z wody. Dla 2 kolektorów Hewalexa rozsądnym kompromisem wydaje mi się zasobnik 250 l (zwłaszcza dla rodziny 2+2), ale oczywiście i z 200 i z 300 litrowym instalacja będzie działać.


Zgadzam się z Tobą,sam wyżej lub w innym temacie napisałem że ten mój 200l chętnie bym zamienił na 250l. 
Ty natomiast pisząc o 200l wymienniku nie porównywałeś go z 250 czy 300l, tylko osobno przedstawiłeś jak to się będzie miało odnośnie 200,250,300l,tak przynajmniej zrozumiałem Twój wpis.

----------


## red1980

> Tak się zastanawiam, po co wam są te kolektory za 7, 13, 15 czy 20tyś potrzebne, skoro można kupić sobie pompę ciepła za 3tyś.i cieszyć się tanią CWU niezależnie od pogody (od wiosny do jesieni). Jeżeli ktoś nie ma rodziny wielodzietnej, to w naszym klimacie kolektory to inwestycyjne nieporozumienie. Czy nikt tego nie liczy?


Te 3 tys zł to też nie do końca. Ta pompa potrzebuje też jakiś zasobnik wody - chyba, że podłaczymy się do już istniejącego, ale to tak, jakby liczyć koszt instalacji solarnej bez zbiornika.
W przypadku pomp ciepła jak sądzę straszakiem wydają się rosnące koszty pradu.

----------


## Liwko

> W przypadku pomp ciepła jak sądzę straszakiem wydają się rosnące koszty pradu.


A idziesz ze mną o zakład, że prąd przez najbliższe kilka lat nie zdrożeje a nawet stanieje? Koszt miesięcznego grzania CWU latem u mnie wynosi około 20-30zł. I to niezależnie od pogody.

----------


## red1980

> Zgadzam się z Tobą,sam wyżej lub w innym temacie napisałem że ten mój 200l chętnie bym zamienił na 250l. 
> Ty natomiast pisząc o 200l wymienniku nie porównywałeś go z 250 czy 300l, tylko osobno przedstawiłeś jak to się będzie miało odnośnie 200,250,300l,tak przynajmniej zrozumiałem Twój wpis.


Źle mnie zrozumiałeś. Napisałem:
_Jeśli już 2 kolektory, to zasobnik raczej 250 l. Mniejszy (200) będzie się bardzo szybko nagrzewał latem a w dodatku będzie ryzyko rozebrania całej ciepłej wody. Z kolei 300 l będzie chodził na niższych temp i w okresach mniejszego nasłonecznienia woda może być niedogrzana._

----------


## Herbatniczek

> A idziesz ze mną o zakład, że prąd przez najbliższe kilka lat nie zdrożeje a nawet stanieje? Koszt miesięcznego grzania CWU latem u mnie wynosi około 20-30zł. I to niezależnie od pogody.


to oznacza ze zuzywasz dziennie max 100l cieplej wody....nie kazdy jest tak oszczedny a nawet powiedzialbym ze : nie kazdy jest takim sknera...no chyba ze mieszkasz jako 0,5 osoby w 1 mieszkaniu  :tongue:  albo to prima-aprilis  :big grin:

----------


## glacjusz

Witam

Czyli kolektory sa w jakis sposob oplacalne jezeli rodzinka jest wielodzietna?
Myslalem o pompie ciepla typu powietrze- woda firmy H., w tej chwili c.w.u. jest podgrzewana w lecie gazem. A czy nie jest tak, ze i tak placac za gazowy abonament przez caly rok, nie bedzie sie oplacalo korzystac z pompy ciepla? Co w tym przypadku? Zostac przy gazie, decydowac sie na pompe ciepla powietrze- woda czy tez kolektory? Rodzina 2+3 dzieci. Mam juz baniaczek 750l z przygotowanymi wejsciami pod kolektory badz pompe, rureczki pod kolektory czekaja na poddaszu nieuzytkowym. Co poradzicie?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Liwko

> to oznacza ze zuzywasz dziennie max 100l cieplej wody....nie kazdy jest tak oszczedny a nawet powiedzialbym ze : nie kazdy jest takim sknera...no chyba ze mieszkasz jako 0,5 osoby w 1 mieszkaniu  albo to prima-aprilis


Ciepłej wody zużywam około 6m3 miesięcznie ale grzanej do 40-47 stopni. Zużywam około 60-90kWh miesięcznie i to zdecydowaną większość w taniej taryfie. Jak widać nie jesteśmy  brudaskami  :big tongue:

----------


## Liwko

> Witam
> 
> Czyli kolektory sa w jakis sposob oplacalne jezeli rodzinka jest wielodzietna?
> Myslalem o pompie ciepla typu powietrze- woda firmy H., w tej chwili c.w.u. jest podgrzewana w lecie gazem. A czy nie jest tak, ze i tak placac za gazowy abonament przez caly rok, nie bedzie sie oplacalo korzystac z pompy ciepla? Co w tym przypadku? Zostac przy gazie, decydowac sie na pompe ciepla powietrze- woda czy tez kolektory? Rodzina 2+3 dzieci. Mam juz baniaczek 750l z przygotowanymi wejsciami pod kolektory badz pompe, rureczki pod kolektory czekaja na poddaszu nieuzytkowym. Co poradzicie?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Ja bym został raczej przy gazie. 
Baniak 750l jest zdecydowanie za duży.

----------


## glacjusz

Dzieki za odpowiedz. Jedna pomylka sie wkradla: caly baniak ma 750l, ten na c.w.u. ma 300l. Ale i tak mysle, ze lepiej zostac przy gazie niz *pedzic* dodatkowo prad do podgrzania.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Liwko

> Dzieki za odpowiedz. Jedna pomylka sie wkradla: caly baniak ma 750l, ten na c.w.u. ma 300l. Ale i tak mysle, ze lepiej zostac przy gazie niz *pedzic* dodatkowo prad do podgrzania.
> Pozdrawiam


Tu chodzi o ten przesył. Tak czy siak go płacisz, a raczej zejście na W-2 będzie w twoim przypadku mało realne (chyba że się mylę). Sam gaz już wtedy jest stosunkowo tani i nie ma co już za bardzo kombinować.
Ten zbiornik raczej znakomicie by się sprawdził z jakimś kopciuchem a nie z gazem, PC czy solarami.

----------


## glacjusz

Jestem obecnie na tej nizszej taryfie, zbiornik sprawdza sie bo mam kotlownie w salonie :wink:  Ogolnie to chodzi o oplaty stale, i tak place abonament caly rok za gaz wiec nie ma sensu kombinowac z czyms innym do c.w.u.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Liwko

> zbiornik sprawdza sie bo mam kotlownie w salonie


A widzisz, wiedziałem że coś się musi kopcić  :smile:

----------


## glacjusz

Czy ja pale, pani kierowniczko? Caly czas pale :smile:

----------


## yaiba83

> Ciepłej wody zużywam około 6m3 miesięcznie ale grzanej do 40-47 stopni. Zużywam około 60-90kWh miesięcznie i to zdecydowaną większość w taniej taryfie. Jak widać nie jesteśmy  brudaskami


Ale ty masz PC kompleksową do CO i CWU.
Ta za 3 tyś tylko do CWU - dla niej raczej nikt specjalnie nie będzie przechodził na prąd dwutaryfowy. Poza tym w okresach przejściowych jej COP też ładnie spada, do tego dochodzi zabrudzenie wymiennika. Nasz Viessmann po 2 latach pracy już nie jest tak efektywny jak był nowy - a teoretycznie powinien. Kolektory z kolei jak grzały tak grzeją tak samo. Jeden i drugi przypadek musi być wspomagany dodatkowym źródłem (w zasadzie wspólnym dla obu systemów)

----------


## yaiba83

> A idziesz ze mną o zakład, że prąd przez najbliższe kilka lat nie zdrożeje a nawet stanieje? Koszt miesięcznego grzania CWU latem u mnie wynosi około 20-30zł. I to niezależnie od pogody.


Na jakiej podstawie tak twierdzisz, że prąd będzie tanieć?
Mi to się wydaje zbyt piękne i nie potwierdza dotychczasowego trendu. A pewnie jeszcze jakieś klimatyczne unia wymiśli.
Mnie z roku na rok dobijają co raz to większymi stawkami. Raptem o dziwo gaz co mi staniał.

----------


## yaiba83

> Instalacja jest w PP/PPstabi, całość około 4mb. rurek


Ale nawet Stabi jest do 95*C z tego co pamiętam, a w solarze lubi być grubo więcej. Nawet luty na twardo zalecają...

----------


## Liwko

> Na jakiej podstawie tak twierdzisz, że prąd będzie tanieć?


Wróżę  :smile:  A co nie można?  :big grin: 
Skoro surowce tanieją, to i prąd MOŻE stanieć  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Ale ty masz PC kompleksową do CO i CWU.
> Ta za 3 tyś tylko do CWU - dla niej raczej nikt specjalnie nie będzie przechodził na prąd dwutaryfowy.


A po co? Moja gruntowa pobiera latem w nocy z DZ około 8 stopni. Powietrzna natomiast w dzień może pobierać dużo wyższe temperatury a więc i mieć zdecydowanie lepszy COP.  Różnice w złotówkach mogą być tutaj niewielkie.

----------


## manix76

> Ale nawet Stabi jest do 95*C z tego co pamiętam, a w solarze lubi być grubo więcej. Nawet luty na twardo zalecają...


Nie rozumiesz. Ten odcinek(CWU) z wymiennika solarowego do baterii wannowej  jest z PP, a tam mam ustawione max,85st.

----------


## RAPczyn

*manix76* czy na wyjściu c.w.u. ze zbiornika masz zainstalowany zawór termostatyczny mieszający???
Jeśli tak to w tym miejscu zjedź z temperaturą c.w.u. do ~45stC zaoszczędzisz energię w zbiorniku.
Jeśli nie masz takiego zaworu to koniecznie zainstaluj -np. ESBE VTS520.

----------


## manix76

> *manix76* czy na wyjściu c.w.u. ze zbiornika masz zainstalowany zawór termostatyczny mieszający???
> Jeśli tak to w tym miejscu zjedź z temperaturą c.w.u. do ~45stC zaoszczędzisz energię w zbiorniku.
> Jeśli nie masz takiego zaworu to koniecznie zainstaluj -np. ESBE VTS520.


Nie,nie mam takiego zaworu.
Sporo ten zawór kosztuje,myślisz że będzie mi się kalkulowało ?

----------


## yaiba83

> A po co? Moja gruntowa pobiera latem w nocy z DZ około 8 stopni. Powietrzna natomiast w dzień może pobierać dużo wyższe temperatury a więc i mieć zdecydowanie lepszy COP.  Różnice w złotówkach mogą być tutaj niewielkie.




Mówisz, że PW PC będzie miała zdecydowanie lepszy COP niż gruntowa?

----------


## Liwko

> Mówisz, że PW PC będzie miała zdecydowanie lepszy COP niż gruntowa?


No może przesadziłem z tym zdecydowanie, ale piszę to z doświadczeń użytkowników. Wejdź na temat o zużyciu prądu przez PC, to się sam przekonasz, że w złotówkach latem gruntowe i powietrzne mają podobne wyniki. Większość powietrznych grzeje w G11.

----------


## Herbatniczek

Latem powietrze cieplejsze od gruntu zatem powietrzna bedzie miala lepsze COP...przeciez to logiczne.

----------


## RAPczyn

> Nie,nie mam takiego zaworu.
> Sporo ten zawór kosztuje,myślisz że będzie mi się kalkulowało ?


Czy będzie się kalkulowało? Nie wiem czy to pytanie jest prawidłowe.
W głównej mierze chodzi o względy bezpieczeństwa - puszczenie takiej temperatury grozi poparzeniem. Takie zawory mieszające termostatyczne powinny być obowiązkowe przy 99% instalacjach kolektorów słonecznych.
Jeśli chodzi o względy ekonomiczne to taniej jest domieszać zimną wodę przy zbiorniku niż w kranie oraz znacznie zwiększamy zapas energii na później.
Są tańsze zawory, ESBE VTS są zaprojektowane ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem instalacji kolektorów.

----------


## yaiba83

> Nie chciałbym, żeby zrozumiano mnie źle. Ja absolutnie nie mam nic przeciwko samodzielnemu montażowi solarów. Doskonale wiem jaka jest sytuacja. Ludzie oszczędzają każdą złotówkę i dużo rzeczy wykonują sami. Jeden jedzie z autem do mechanika a drugi ze szwagrem coś tam w garażu dłubie. I nawet często dużo lepiej niż ten mechanik.
> Chodzi mi tylko o to, żeby nie karmić ludzi takimi porównaniami, że samodzielna instalacja to koszt 7 tys zł a firma kasuje 13 tys zł. Bo należy porównywać takie same instalacja, a jak się wgłebi w temat, to nagle okazuje się, że ta instalacja samodzielna to jest liczona bez podłączenia górnej wężownicy, bez uchwytów dachowych (a raczej na samoróbkach), rurociąg ma 15 metrów długości a zbiornik jest kupiony najtańszy na allegro (nota bene polityka niektórych sprzedawców na zasadzie minimalnej marży na sprzedaży urządzeń w internecie to temat na oddzielną dyskusję). Dlatego należy porównywać instalacje identyczne, bo u instalatora taka instalacja jak ta opisana to nie kosztuje 13 tys zł a dużo mniej. A ludzie potem czytają na forum, że samemu jak się założy to to wychodzi połowę taniej. Ja też mogę klientowi założyć najtańszy zbiornik, uchwyty samoróbki i powiedzieć, że górna wężownica to oddzielna instalacja. I cena wtedy też będzie inna.
> Tak samo jak nieuprawnione jest pisanie, że założyłem za 7 tys to, co Viessmann ma za 18 tys. Viessmann to Viessmann a Hewalex to Hewalex - broń boże nie uważam, że gorszy (wręcz przeciwnie), ale ceny należy porównywać na takich samych instalacjach. Bo to trochę tak, jakby np kupić Golfa i mówić, że ma się to samo co sąsiad, który kupił Passata, bo to też auto.


No właśnie- chyba jesteś pierwszym instalatorem jakiego spotkałem , który sprzedaje klientom zestawy kolektorów za tę samą cenę co można kupić w internecie + montaż + elementy dodatkowe - dofinansowanie.
Dlaczego ja się nie zdecydowałem na taki wariant? Bo każdy instalator na dzień dobry miał cenę co najmniej katalogową + koszty zakupu + koszty zysku i po porównaniu kosztów całkowitych jakie mi instalatorzy oferowali własnoręczny montaż wyszedł taniej niż firmy instalatorskiej z dotacją.

----------


## PliP

> ...Dlaczego ja się nie zdecydowałem na taki wariant? Bo każdy instalator na dzień dobry miał cenę co najmniej katalogową + koszty zakupu + koszty zysku i po porównaniu kosztów całkowitych jakie mi instalatorzy oferowali własnoręczny montaż wyszedł taniej niż firmy instalatorskiej z dotacją.


Dokładnie taki sam rachunek mi wychodził - przy własnoręcznym montażu i bez dotacji zostało jeszcze na konkretnego grilla  :smile:

----------


## red1980

> Dokładnie taki sam rachunek mi wychodził - przy własnoręcznym montażu i bez dotacji zostało jeszcze na konkretnego grilla


Nie mówiąc o tym, że spędziłeś na montażu minimum dwa dni (lub więcej) a w tym czasie mógłbyś zarobić na kilka takich grilli.
Mała dygresja na marginesie.

----------


## PliP

> Nie mówiąc o tym, że spędziłeś na montażu minimum dwa dni (lub więcej) a w tym czasie mógłbyś zarobić na kilka takich grilli.
> Mała dygresja na marginesie.


Na montażu spędziłem jedno popołudnie  (około 5 godzin) - wszystko było zmontowane
Na drugi dzień od rana działałem około 4 godziny- wpompowanie glikolu, naprawa nieszczelności, otuliny itd.
Moja odpowiedź na małą dygresję brzmi:- montaż odbywał się w piątek po pracy i w sobotę - tak wiec w tym czasie nic bym nie zarobił  :smile:

----------


## PliP

Z tego co pamiętam w te niecałe 2 dni zaoszczędziłem=zarobiłem około 3 tys zł.
Taka różnica wyszła mi pomiędzy własnym montażem, a zleceniem go firmie zewnętrznej z dopłatami, projektami i kredytami (odsetkami).

----------


## PliP

na tej stronie znajdziecie mały kalkulator do obliczeń dofinansowania:
http://www.inwestujwkolektory.pl/kalkulator

----------


## gentoonx

i do tego dodajmy jeszcze:

przyjmując roczny uzysk z kolektora 500-550kWh/m2, każdy policzy jak mu się opłaca posiadanie jakiej wielkości kolektorów, a znając koszty nagrzania CWU tym czym grzeje teraz, policzy kiedy instalacja mu sie zamortyzuje.

----------


## red1980

> Z tego co pamiętam w te niecałe 2 dni zaoszczędziłem=zarobiłem około 3 tys zł.
> Taka różnica wyszła mi pomiędzy własnym montażem, a zleceniem go firmie zewnętrznej z dopłatami, projektami i kredytami (odsetkami).


I znowu niestworzone historie...
Montaż instalacji w 9 godzin - powiem Ci, że mało która wykwalifikowana ekipa zakłada instalacje w takim tempie, w dodatku używając jakiś samoróbek jako uchwytów a nie oryginalnych mocowań. A Ty uzyskałeś taki wynik robiąc to po raz pierwszy... Może i były to dwa dni plus wcześniej 2 tygodnie przygotowań.
A co do ceny, to nie wiem skąd ci wyszło to 3 tys oszczędności. Sam pisałeś, że kosztowało 7200 zł a instalator chciał 13 tys. Po dotacji, kosztach bankowych i podatku kosztowałoby to około 9 tys czyli niecałe 2 tys zł. Nie mówiąc o tym, że taka instalacja jak Twoja (bez przyłaczenia górnej wężownicy, na uchwytach niefabrycznych, ze zbiornikiem z niższej półki) to byłby koszt nie 13 tys a ok. 11 tys, czyli po dotacji dokładnie to samo co u Ciebie minus czas poświęcony na montaż.
Znowu podkreślam, że nie jestem przeciwny samodzielnemu montażowi ale jestem przeciwny sztucznemu wyolbrzymianiu cen instalatorów oraz zaniżaniu kosztów samodzielnego montażu.

----------


## kolektor1

> I znowu niestworzone historie...
> Montaż instalacji w 9 godzin -


No, raz tylko udało mi się założyć kompletna instalację w 6 godzin składającą się z 2 kolektorów. Ale dach był na wysokości 2,5 m. Ale to tylko raz. Teraz za to siedzimy trzy dni wiercąc samą tylko ścianę stropową robiąc tylko dwa otworki na rurkę. To zależy na co się natrafi.
Red, jeżeli się zgrali przy zakładaniu nie dyskutując za dużo o pryncypiach to mogli to machnąć w 9 godzin. Natomiast faktycznie irytuje mnie koszt jaki zaśpiewali instalatorzy, 3 tyś to już jest po niżej pasa.

----------


## red1980

> No, raz tylko udało mi się założyć kompletna instalację w 6 godzin składającą się z 2 kolektorów. Ale dach był na wysokości 2,5 m. Ale to tylko raz. Teraz za to siedzimy trzy dni wiercąc samą tylko ścianę stropową robiąc tylko dwa otworki na rurkę. To zależy na co się natrafi.
> Red, jeżeli się zgrali przy zakładaniu nie dyskutując za dużo o pryncypiach to mogli to machnąć w 9 godzin. Natomiast faktycznie irytuje mnie koszt jaki zaśpiewali instalatorzy, 3 tyś to już jest po niżej pasa.


Watpie, żeby ktoś kto robi to po raz pierwszy zamknął się w 9 godzin czyli prawie dniówce. Nie mówię, że to niemożliwe, ale mało prawdopodobne. Montując instalacje Hewalexa i robiąc to po raz osiemdziesiąty rzadko kiedy zamykamy się w jednym dniu.

----------


## yaiba83

> Na montażu spędziłem jedno popołudnie  (około 5 godzin) - wszystko było zmontowane
> Na drugi dzień od rana działałem około 4 godziny- wpompowanie glikolu, naprawa nieszczelności, otuliny itd.
> Moja odpowiedź na małą dygresję brzmi:- montaż odbywał się w piątek po pracy i w sobotę - tak wiec w tym czasie nic bym nie zarobił


Też robiłem po pracy.
Wielu to podobnie argumentuje, że w tym czasie mogliby gdzie indziej dorobić. Pytanie ilu jest tu na forum takich ludzi, że po powrocie z pracy mają tyle innej za pieniądze, że w każdą wolną chwilę zarabiają?

----------


## PliP

> I znowu niestworzone historie...
> Montaż instalacji w 9 godzin - powiem Ci, że mało która wykwalifikowana ekipa zakłada instalacje w takim tempie, w dodatku używając jakiś samoróbek jako uchwytów a nie oryginalnych mocowań.


Najwyraźniej samoróbki są znacznie łatwiejsze i szybsze w montowaniu.
Jeżeli chodzi o montaż to zamontowałem 2 szyny na dachu i do tego przykręciłem kolektory jednocześnie skręcając je śrubunkiem ze sobą. Zajęło to około 3 godziny - potem wejście na łączeniu blachodachówki i podłączenie do grupy pompowej. Całość wykonana z miękkiej rury miedzianej. Odejście dołem od grupy pompowej około 50 cm w dół i pod kątem prostym  do zbiornika. całość lutowana i skręcana z użyciem pasty i włosia. IE było potrzeby żadnego przewiercania się przez strop itd. Dodatkowym ułatwieniem jest to, że grupa pompowa została zamontowana na słupie podporowym konstrukcji dachowej. Kolektory, grupa pompowa i bojler znajdują się w jednym pionie. Sterowanie kablami schodzi bezpośrednio w dół do kotłowni.
Krótko mówiąc nie lubię ściemniać, a tym bardziej obijać się przy pracy.

----------


## PliP

> ...Znowu podkreślam, że nie jestem przeciwny samodzielnemu montażowi ale jestem przeciwny sztucznemu wyolbrzymianiu cen instalatorów oraz zaniżaniu kosztów samodzielnego montażu.


  W takim razie ile kosztowałaby taka robocizna? skoro twierdzisz że ceny te są tutaj wyolbrzymiane.

----------


## PliP

> i do tego dodajmy jeszcze:
> 
> przyjmując roczny uzysk z kolektora 500-550kWh/m2, każdy policzy jak mu się opłaca posiadanie jakiej wielkości kolektorów, a znając koszty nagrzania CWU tym czym grzeje teraz, policzy kiedy instalacja mu sie zamortyzuje.


Nad tym czy się opłaca gdybałem kilka miesięcy i skoro zamontowałem to wyszło, że się opłaca.
W moim przypadku przeliczyłem to na gaz butlowy do Junkersa. Średnie zużycie to 100zł/miesiąc x 7 miesięcy grzania bo zimą ciepło biorę z pieca CO.
Wychodzi, że inwestycja w Solary zwróci się po 10 latach. Nie mówię tu o kosztach Junkersa, przeglądach  itd, nie mówię również o kosztach wymiany glikolu itp. Zakładam, że te koszty byłyby podobne.
Dodatkowym argumentem, który zrodził mi się to absolutna wygoda i komfort. Ponad pół roku nie muszę palić w piecu, rąbać drewna, nosić popiołu czy też nosić butli gazowych.
Jeżeli myślimy o kosztach i zwrocie tej inwestycji to można porównać to do zakupu samochodu: Samochód to urządzenie do jeżdżenia. Więc dlaczego nie kupujemy tych najtańszych tylko wybieramy te drogie, które nie koniecznie mało spalają, mają drogie przeglądy i całą amortyzację? Bo bo to wygoda o tym wszystkim decyduje. Nikt w tym przypadku nie mówi o kosztach przejechania 1 kilometra.

----------


## red1980

> W takim razie ile kosztowałaby taka robocizna? skoro twierdzisz że ceny te są tutaj wyolbrzymiane.


Zależy o co pytasz. Standardowo gdy ktoś pyta o SAM MONTAŻ instalacji solarnej, to odpowiadam mu - 2000 zł. Ale zabieram same narzędzia, po stronie klienta jest każdy nawet najmniejszy detal jeśli chodzi o materiał, bo skoro płaci za montaż to ma montaż. W przypadku prostego montażu bez podłączenia górnej wężownicy byłoby taniej, myślę że góra 1500-1700 zł.
Natomiast instalacja taka jak Twoja to koszt wg mnie ok 11 tys zł razem z materiałem. Po dotacji którą ja szacuję realnie na 30-35% wychodzi cena podobna do twojej.

----------


## PliP

> Natomiast instalacja taka jak Twoja to koszt wg mnie ok 11 tys zł razem z materiałem. Po dotacji którą ja szacuję realnie na 30-35% wychodzi cena podobna do twojej.


Tak więc te dopłaty to krótko mówiąc pranie pieniędzy i nabijanie ich m.in. bankom. Zrobiłem to samo w tych samych pieniądzach bez zbędnego łażenia za projektantem, bez starania się o kredyt, pozwolenia, odbiory itd.
Dodatkowo jest to przyjemne z pożytecznym.
P.S.
1500-1700 zł w niecałe 2 dni to ja nie potrafię zarobić  :smile:

----------


## zenon1

> Tak więc te dopłaty to krótko mówiąc pranie pieniędzy i nabijanie ich m.in. bankom. Zrobiłem to samo w tych samych pieniądzach bez zbędnego łażenia za projektantem, bez starania się o kredyt, pozwolenia, odbiory itd.
> Dodatkowo jest to przyjemne z pożytecznym.
> P.S.
> 1500-1700 zł w niecałe 2 dni to ja nie potrafię zarobić


PIiP masz rację.
Już pisałem że,, tzw DOPŁATY ''to dla banków i po części dla firm instalacyjnych.
Forum zdominowane jest przez montażystów i oni promują tzw-DOPŁATY.
Ale ja się nie dziwię - ONI z tego żyją.
Nie będę komentował kwoty ......... zł z 2 dni pracy.
Każdy liczyć umie i sam decyduje co mu się opłaca.

----------


## Brass

No to sobie policz: 2-3 ludzi za 2 dni pracy 1500 zł - ZUS - PIT - koszty prowadzenia firmy (księgowość, telefony, paliwo i inne) podziel to na 2 a potem na 3 lub 2 i ile ci zostanie dniówki???

----------


## red1980

> Tak więc te dopłaty to krótko mówiąc pranie pieniędzy i nabijanie ich m.in. bankom. Zrobiłem to samo w tych samych pieniądzach bez zbędnego łażenia za projektantem, bez starania się o kredyt, pozwolenia, odbiory itd.
> Dodatkowo jest to przyjemne z pożytecznym.
> P.S.
> 1500-1700 zł w niecałe 2 dni to ja nie potrafię zarobić


A czy ty wiesz w ogóle co piszesz? Jakie pranie pieniędzy? Wiesz co to jest pranie pieniędzy?
Jakie łażenie za projektantem? 90% firm robi zwykłą ofertę dla klienta i to bezpłatnie. Kredyt załatwiasz w jeden dzień. Pozwolenie żadne nie jest potrzebne (a jeśli wg ciebie jest, to tak samo potrzebowałbyś je na montaż z dotacją jak i bez), odbiór polega na wypełnieniu krótkiego protokołu odbioru. Ale jak wg ciebie przyjemne jest chodzenie po dachu z wiertarką to może i masz rację.
I nie zrobiłeś tego samego w tych samych pieniądzach, bo nie liczysz własnej robocizny.
Ktoś kto tak pisze nie ma pojęcia jak funkcjonuje firma. Bardzo wątpię żeby jakakolwiek firma zabrała się za sam montaż za mniej niż 1500 zł. Ostatnio sam odrzuciłem taką ofertę montażu bo mi się normalnie nie kalkulowała. Policzcie sobie koszty - trzeba wystawić fakturę, zapłacić VAT, zapłacić pracowników (znajdzcie hydraulika który będzie pracował za dniówkę mniejszą niż 150 zł), zapłaćcie ZUS pracowniczy, na instalację trzeba dojechać nierzadko kilkadziesiąt km (paliwo 200 zł), jak coś się popsuje (a to się czasami zdarza) trzeba dojechać i bezpłatnie naprawić, od dochodu trzeba zapłacić podatek i jeszcze pokryć koszty prowadzenia firmy (jakiś lokal, media, księgowość itp). Nie mówiąc o amortyzacji sprzętu. Jak to się podliczy to jeszcze trzeba dołożyć do tego.

----------


## yaiba83

> A czy ty wiesz w ogóle co piszesz? Jakie pranie pieniędzy? Wiesz co to jest pranie pieniędzy?
> Jakie łażenie za projektantem? 90% firm robi zwykłą ofertę dla klienta i to bezpłatnie. Kredyt załatwiasz w jeden dzień. Pozwolenie żadne nie jest potrzebne (a jeśli wg ciebie jest, to tak samo potrzebowałbyś je na montaż z dotacją jak i bez), odbiór polega na wypełnieniu krótkiego protokołu odbioru. Ale jak wg ciebie przyjemne jest chodzenie po dachu z wiertarką to może i masz rację.
> I nie zrobiłeś tego samego w tych samych pieniądzach, bo nie liczysz własnej robocizny.
> Ktoś kto tak pisze nie ma pojęcia jak funkcjonuje firma. Bardzo wątpię żeby jakakolwiek firma zabrała się za sam montaż za mniej niż 1500 zł. Ostatnio sam odrzuciłem taką ofertę montażu bo mi się normalnie nie kalkulowała. Policzcie sobie koszty - trzeba wystawić fakturę, zapłacić VAT, zapłacić pracowników (znajdzcie hydraulika który będzie pracował za dniówkę mniejszą niż 150 zł), zapłaćcie ZUS pracowniczy, na instalację trzeba dojechać nierzadko kilkadziesiąt km (paliwo 200 zł), jak coś się popsuje (a to się czasami zdarza) trzeba dojechać i bezpłatnie naprawić, od dochodu trzeba zapłacić podatek i jeszcze pokryć koszty prowadzenia firmy (jakiś lokal, media, księgowość itp). Nie mówiąc o amortyzacji sprzętu. Jak to się podliczy to jeszcze trzeba dołożyć do tego.


Ja koszty montażu w pełni rozumiem. Firma musi mieć czym pokryć koszty zus`ów, urlopów, chorobowych, rozwojowe itp.
Cały pic polega na czym innym. Gdyby było tak jak piszecie to też bym dał hydraulikowi zamontować a nie sam bym się babarał.
Ja kupiłem mój zestaw na stronie www.fuego.pl Każda jedna firma, która oferowała montaż cenę montażu miała podobną do twojej. To rozumiem, ale ceny zestawów były zawsze brane ze strony producenta. Porównując cenę producenta do tego co kupiłem z fuego, nie opłacało mi się brać legalnej firmy z dotacją. Gdyby firmy te chciały mi sprzedać zestaw po cenie ze strony plus montaż i minus dotacja byłoby super. No ale jeszcze zaczęli doliczać koszty zakupu, zysku i wychodził kosmos dużo większy niż te wspomniane 1500zł. Ja rozumiem, że zakup kosztuje ale też bez przesady (nie mniej jak 5% wartości zestawu, czyli ponad 400zł a mnie kurier kosztował 150zł...)

----------


## gentoonx

żeby być tak bogatym krajem

http://www.duel.com.pl/frontpage/now...anie-ze-slonca

----------


## yaiba83

W Polsce to nie przejdzie - nigdy!

No chyba, że będziemy pod zaborem niemieckim, brytyjskim itp

----------


## RAPczyn

Z PV idzie i dojść nie może  :wink:

----------


## OlekMaginski

Słuchajcie, a ja mam pytanie odnośnie instalacji fotowoltaicznej. Otóż mieszkam w domu jednorodzinnym już od kilku dobrych lat i myślałem o tym, żeby taką instalację sobie założyć. Problem w tym, że dachówka jest w dość kiepskawym stanie.(Zdarzały się drobne przecieki). Znalazłem firmę, która się zajmuje instalacjami fotowoltaicznymi w mojej okolicy:
http://pro-sun.com.pl/instalacje-pv/
Pytanie tylko, czy taka instalacja może jeszcze bardziej uszkodzić dach? W końcu trochę tych paneli bym musiał zamontować.
Z góry dzięki za wszelkie sugestie.

----------


## EkologicznyDom

> Słuchajcie, a ja mam pytanie odnośnie instalacji fotowoltaicznej. Otóż mieszkam w domu jednorodzinnym już od kilku dobrych lat i myślałem o tym, żeby taką instalację sobie założyć. Problem w tym, że dachówka jest w dość kiepskawym stanie.(Zdarzały się drobne przecieki). Znalazłem firmę, która się zajmuje instalacjami fotowoltaicznymi w mojej okolicy:
> http://pro-sun.com.pl/instalacje-pv/
> Pytanie tylko, czy taka instalacja może jeszcze bardziej uszkodzić dach? W końcu trochę tych paneli bym musiał zamontować.
> Z góry dzięki za wszelkie sugestie.


Tak naprawdę to firma instalująca powinna wykonać oględziny dachu, a następnie odpowiednie obliczenia i podjąć decyzję czy konstrukcja dachu wymaga jakiegoś wzmocnienia czy można zainstalować taki system PV. Żadna firma nie podejmie się próby instalacji nie będąc pewną czy dach wytrzyma.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Tak naprawdę to firma instalująca powinna wykonać oględziny dachu, a następnie odpowiednie obliczenia i podjąć decyzję czy konstrukcja dachu wymaga jakiegoś wzmocnienia czy można zainstalować taki system PV. Żadna firma nie podejmie się próby instalacji nie będąc pewną czy dach wytrzyma.


Oczywiście, zgadzam się. Wykonuje się zarówno oględziny pokrycia jak i nośności dachu. Jeśli się okaże, że Twoja dachówka jest w porządku, to musisz liczyć się z tym, że instalacja i tak uszkodzi nieco pojedyncze dachówki podczas wiercenie. 
A tak dla Twojej wiadomości, z technicznego punktu widzenia moduły PV można montować praktycznie na każdym rodzaju pokrycia: na dachówce, blachodachówce, papie czy goncie bitumicznym. W przypadku dachówki montaż instalacji jest pracochłonny, ale ingerencja ogranicza się jedynie do pojedynczych elementów połaci dachowej, przez co bardzo łatwo jest wyeliminować ewentualne nieszczelności, które mogą się pojawić po kilkunastu latach. Jeżeli montaż jest na blachodachówce, to jest to zdecydowanie szybsze, niż na dachówce, ale wymaga wiercenia dziur pod mocowania. Taki sposób rodzi niebezpieczeństwo rozszczelnienia dachu w przypadku nieprawidłowego lub niechlujnego montażu.

W przypadku mocowania na dachówce jest to dużo bezpieczniejsze - ewentualne rozszczelnienia dotyczą pojedynczych dachówek.  
Podczas wyboru firmy zapytaj więc o referencje i zadzwon do inwestora - zapytaj czy ma problemy z pokryciem dachowym. Lepiej sprawdzić!

----------


## Rączy Emeryt

> Słuchajcie, a ja mam pytanie odnośnie instalacji fotowoltaicznej. Otóż mieszkam w domu jednorodzinnym już od kilku dobrych lat i myślałem o tym, żeby taką instalację sobie założyć....


Jak masz za duzo pieniedzy to napraw dach a nie marnuj srodkow na "inwestycje" w stylu FV.

Jakub

----------

